# Knitting Tea Party, 23rd June, 2017.



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gwen writes.......*

Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party, 23rd June, 2017. I'm sure you're a bit confused seeing me doing the opening however Sam had Heidi contact me and asked me to find someone who could do it. I told her I would search for someone or do it myself. Since it was a little after 1 pm Friday when I got this request I knew it would be very late to contact Julie, Margaret is in the hospital, sent a pm to Kate and awaiting response….so here I am….praying our Sam will get more energy very, very soon!!! Can't wait until the last minute as I have an appointment at 3:45 pm. Anyway, here goes; please be patient and kind as this is a first for me.

MANGO AVOCADO SPICED CHICKEN SALAD

*Ingredients*

1 small head of lettuce, chopped
2 cups shredded chicken
1 mango, peeled and diced
1 avocado, diced
1.2 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
salt and pepper to taste

*Directions*

1. Place chopped lettuce in a large bowl.
2. Place shredded chicken in a medium bowl and add a TINY bit of water to it (just to moisten it a bit). Microwave for 12-15 seconds. Mix in the chili powder and the cumin.
3. Add the chicken to the lettuce and top with diced mango and avocado.
4. Eat as is, or top with a light dressing of choice!

http://paleogrubs.com/paleo-diet-recipes

COCONUT FLOUR PANCAKES

Yield: Makes 8-10 - small pancakes
Serving Size: Serves 1-2 people

*Ingredients*

• 2 tbsp extra virgin coconut oil
• 1 tbsp raw honey
• 3 large eggs
• 1/4 cup coconut milk
• 1/2 tsp vanilla extract
• 1/4 cup coconut flour, sifted
• 1/4 tsp cream of tartar
• 1/8 tsp baking soda
• 1/8 tsp sea salt

*Instructions*

1. Cream together the coconut oil and honey. Add the eggs one at a time.
2. Add coconut milk and vanilla. Mix until smooth.
3. Add coconut flour. Mix until smooth.
4. Lastly add cream of tartar, baking soda and salt.
5. Do not overmix. Overmixing will result in the baking agents (cream of tartar & baking soda) not working.
6. Use a ladle and pour small amount of batter into a crepe pan with grass fed ghee/butter etc on medium heat.
7. Flip once the bottom is light brown. The pancakes will not bubble as much as "regular" pancakes.
8. Serve immediately with a drizzle of maple syrup.

http://ditchthewheat.com/coconut-flour-pancakes/

CAULIFLOWER PIZZA CRUST 
By Paula Deen

*Ingredients*

1. Nonstick spray
2. 2 1/2 cups cauliflower, grated (about 1/2 a large head)
3. 1 large egg, lightly beaten
4. 1 1/4 cups shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
5. 2 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese
6. Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
7. 1/4 cup tomato sauce
8. 1 cup grape tomatoes, sliced in half
9. 2 cloves garlic, sliced
10. 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
11. Fresh basil leaves, optional

*DIRECTIONS*

1. Line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper, and preheat oven to 425ºF.
2. Grate the cauliflower using a box grater until you have two cups of cauliflower crumbles. Place in a large bowl and microwave for seven to eight minutes, or until soft. Remove from the microwave and let cool.
3. Mix in the egg, one cup mozzarella, parmesan cheese, and salt and pepper. Once combined, pat into a 10-inch round on the prepared pizza pan. Spray lightly with nonstick spray and bake for 10 to 15 minutes, or until golden.
4. Top the pizza with the sauce, 1/4 cup mozzarella, grape tomatoes, garlic, and red pepper flakes. Bake in the oven until melted and bubbly, another 10 minutes. Top with basil before serving.
https://www.popsugar.com/fitness/Low-Carb-Cauliflower-Crust-Pizza-Recipe-30739512

Okay, very short opening. Now for the summaries. I did hear from Kate, who said she could do the opening just starting with the summary however if you are seeing this know I sent it to her just in case she wanted to use it. Hugs to you all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 16th June, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-476762-1.html

*Marianne's* thumb surgery went well - at least until her Mum started to fall and caught Marianne's thumb.

*Sorlenna's* back is feeling better though her hip remains sore (settled a lot after the stress of the colonoscopy was over). Had a routine colonoscopy and all good - no need for a repeat for 10 years.

*Sassafras's * knee is feeling better.

*Kathleendoris* has been MIA for various reasons and finally missed us so much she just had to get herself back here. And the very next post was *Kiwifrau* also MIA. She has had a very tough couple of weeks but things are starting to look up. And then a page or two later *Nicho* returned from 5 weeks in Europe - she has since had a flu type bug but is starting to pick up again.

*Swedenme's* DH not feeling well early in week - maybe due to the heat.

*Budhasha* has just been diagnosed with mild asthma and COPD and was feeling better with puffers, but then had a tooth extracted so soft foods only for a couple of days.

*Gagesmom* has been in hospital with severe abdominal pains, more tests on Friday. And * Darowil's* tests have been inconclusive so far so seeing a Gastroentrologist next week - saw doctor on Friday as feeling worse again after starting to pick up and was admitted to hospital for rehydration.

*Puplover*was bitten on the neck Sunday night - on antibiotics and a cream.

Photos
4 - *Cashmeregma* - Daralene and family
17 - *Kehinkle* - Lila
20 - *Gwen* - Pocket pal
21 - *Nicho* - Holiday photos
23 - *Lurker* - Anne in her gansey cardigan
27 - *Poledra* - Roses & house 
35 - *Fan* - Local botanic gardens
38 - *Gwen* - 2nd pocket pal
48 - *Rookie* - Sock and yarn band
52 - *Swedenme* - Garden flowers
54 - *Gwen* - Cowboy pocket pal
61 - *Swedenme* - Baby set
63 - *Rookie* - Socks
65 - *Nursenikki* - Watermelon scrubber
77 - *Kehinkle* - Teapots
95 - *Gwen* - Cowgirl pocket pal
97 - *Cashmeregma* - New short hairstyle
97 - *Nursenikki* - Virus shawl
101 - *Nicho* - Italian photos
112 - *Gwen* - DD's new house (link)

CRAFTS
13 - *Bonnie* - Stitch It Central fabrics (link)
27 - *Rookie* - 2 at a time knee highs
62 - *Swedenme* - Summer Leaves Baby matinee coat Version 2
63 - *Rookie* - Shoe size charts for knitting socks (link)
68 - *Gwen* - Sheepish little sweater light (link)
70 - *Sam* - Totem pole lace stitch (link)
71 - *Bonnie* - Totem scarf pattern (link)
75 - *Tami* - Totem Pole Lace Panel Stitch

RECIPES
2 - *Busyworkerbee* - Bread dip
39 - *Rookie* - Dill potato salad (link)
50 - *Rookie* - Don Roth's Scallop & Chinese Cabbage salad (link)
50 - *Rookie* - Linda Thal's Mandarin & Lettuce Salad (link)
114 - *Budasha* - Shrimp fried rice (link)

OTHERS
11 - *Kate* - Funny 
20 - *Tami* - US Navy destroyer crash (link)
28 - *Kiwifrau* - 10 unusual uses for basil (link)
50 - *Rookie* - Sleep readout
53 - *Rookie* - "Rose Garden"
65 - *Bonnie* - Lupins and fireweed (links)
70 - *Bonnie* - Garden kneeler (link)
75 - *Bonnie* - Garden kneelers (link)
78 - *Kehinkle* - Nudinits knitted comedy film (link)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you Gwen for coming up with that opening at such short notice - like the sound of the mango & avocado, chicken salad.

Sam - I hope you feel better very, very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

yes, thanks Gwen, Kate and Margaret. Hoping Sam feels more energy soon.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> yes, thanks Gwen, Kate and Margaret. Hoping Sam feels more energy soon.


Yes, thanks from me too! 
Couldn't keep up with last weeks, hopefully can read later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Way to go! So thankful for those of you that take the time from your knitting to get the new week started!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Way to go! So thankful for those of you that take the time from your knitting to get the new week started!


And at 115 pages at least, at some point Admin is likely to split last week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Gwen and ladies 
Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Heard from Margaret - she is still in hospital and is getting pain relief and anti-sickness meds through the drip and says she is not feeling too bad. She'll see the doctor later (it was very early morning there when she e-mailed) and she hopes they will investigate while she is there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> yes, thanks Gwen, Kate and Margaret. Hoping Sam feels more energy soon.


Thanks from me too. That isn't an easy job and all of you are just so great. That includes you too, Julie, when you step up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen and ladies
> Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


Lovely pictures, Sonja. Sure wish my DH and I could have made it back there. He told me so many stories of when he was there in the air force. He only talked about the good times though. Being a rear air gunner in a Lancaster was an iffy thing. I'm thankful that he made it home and we had 54 up- and-down years together. I didn't like him when I first met him but he kind of grew on me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heard from Margaret - she is still in hospital and is getting pain relief and anti-sickness meds through the drip and says she is not feeling too bad. She'll see the doctor later (it was very early morning there when she e-mailed) and she hopes they will investigate while she is there.


I'm glad that Margaret isn't feeling worse. I hope the doctor will find out what the problem is and get her back to normal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for stepping in, Gwen. Healing prayers for Sam, Margaret, and Melody. And anyone else who needs them. Gwen, congratulations to your DD on her new house. 

Jinx, glad you are finally healing. 

It was great seeing everyone last week! 

Our RV rally is over. Our step parts finally arrived, in 2 separate shipments. We are staying at one of our favorite train watching spots half an hour from Sam. DH just finished fixing the steps! Yay! Going for a ride every time we went in or out was not fun or safe. I won't try to go see Sam, as I have very little voice. I feel fine. It could be allergies or something else. I wouldn't take the chance of him getting sick just in case. Boy has it gotten chilly! Winds are WSW @ mph and it's about 73F but the humidity is in the 90% range. Charging phone so will be back later.

Forgot to say lovely photos Sonja!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well done ladies! What an amazing team we have, regardless of who's missing, a new Tea Party always starts each Friday. Thank you to all of you for all the work you put in and and a special thanks to Gwen for joining the team. 
Sam I hope you start to feel better very soon and regain some energy. 
Margaret, hope you feel better soon and get some answers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen and ladies
> Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


That looks such a pretty little village Sonja. Where is it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just finished my shrimp stir fry and it was good. I did add a little sirracha sauce because I like mine a little nippy. Very good. I've got enough left for tomorrow.

The news in Toronto and north-east isn't good as far as rain is concerned. There are too many areas under flood warnings. I can't remember conditions like this since Hurricane Hazel which was in the l950's. I don't even remember that but my DH was in the police force and told me how awful it was.
I'm going to get some plans to build an Ark.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Gwen for stepping in at short notice. You've done a fine job. Also ladies for the photos and summary. I hope you're soon feeling better Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen and ladies
> Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


Lovely photos- Yorkshire is a very interesting County - so old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heard from Margaret - she is still in hospital and is getting pain relief and anti-sickness meds through the drip and says she is not feeling too bad. She'll see the doctor later (it was very early morning there when she e-mailed) and she hopes they will investigate while she is there.


Hoping they can find the cause of the problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks from me too. That isn't an easy job and all of you are just so great. That includes you too, Julie, when you step up.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for stepping in, Gwen. Healing prayers for Sam, Margaret, and Melody. And anyone else who needs them. Gwen, congratulations to your DD on her new house.
> 
> Jinx, glad you are finally healing.
> 
> ...


Great that your DH was able to fix your step. It's always a good thing to have a handy man in the house. I hope it's only an allergy that you've got and nothing worse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just saw a photo of the police in Colorado escorting a family of Canada geese along a busy highway. They got them off the road safely. You just never know what your next job will be :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We're back. Thanks for the start and summary, ladies!

Sam, sending good thoughts for you.

Bub said this one hurt the most of all, but at least the shots are done. I expect he'll feel much better in the morning. He's to see the hearing people in the morning, but I don't have to go so expect I'll stay home and get some of this cleaning done. The carpet really needs a vacuum.

I tried drawing out decreases for the pattern of the totem pole lace and did it two ways but I think it would look odd either way. So I might just do the hat with the stockinette for the crown. Perhaps I'll try it with one of the ribbings I already have on the needles.

Need to fix something to eat. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on my opening for everyone; was happy to help. Just continue to pray for Sam's strength and energy to return. TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in. Thanks for the great opening and summaries. Praying for healing for Darowil and Sam and all others in need. This group has had some really tough times. Looking forward to Julie having her surgery accomplished and praying the surgery and anesthesia will go great and she will have total hip pain relief when she has healed.
Another hot dry day here, with fires all around. Brian's head has now over 17000 acres of devastation and another 5 homes burned as of tonight's news, all started by a man who decided to burn weeds in spite of no burn fire danger warnings. Fire outside of SLC and another up Soldier Hollow. We are praying for heavy rain with no lightening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for stepping in on short notice. Marilyn, Kate and Julie always appreciate your contributions also.Fan, happy birthday to Stu.
Water jogged 45 minutes with Betty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Praying for rain up your way, too, Joyce. I fear it will be a bad fire season .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just finished my shrimp stir fry and it was good. I did add a little sirracha sauce because I like mine a little nippy. Very good. I've got enough left for tomorrow.
> 
> The news in Toronto and north-east isn't good as far as rain is concerned. There are too many areas under flood warnings. I can't remember conditions like this since Hurricane Hazel which was in the l950's. I don't even remember that but my DH was in the police force and told me how awful it was.
> I'm going to get some plans to build an Ark.


I remember my mom talking about that storm, she nearly died as she had a miscarriage & the roads were impassable.
My cousin told me she has ankle deep water in her basement, she lives in Damascus


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And at 115 pages at least, at some point Admin is likely to split last week.


If current history plays out, it won't be for a very long time. It doesn't seem as high a need to split threads as it once was.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heard from Margaret - she is still in hospital and is getting pain relief and anti-sickness meds through the drip and says she is not feeling too bad. She'll see the doctor later (it was very early morning there when she e-mailed) and she hopes they will investigate while she is there.


It sounds very worrying. Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen and ladies
> Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


Looks like a lovely spot.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Found this on Facebook Lion Brand. Thought we all needed a pick me up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just saw a photo of the police in Colorado escorting a family of Canada geese along a busy highway. They got them off the road safely. You just never know what your next job will be :sm24: :sm24:


We had to wait for a gaggle to get across the road yesterday on our way home from the Botanic Gardens with my sister and brother in law. Fun to watch but not for someone in a hurry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in. Thanks for the great opening and summaries. Praying for healing for Darowil and Sam and all others in need. This group has had some really tough times. Looking forward to Julie having her surgery accomplished and praying the surgery and anesthesia will go great and she will have total hip pain relief when she has healed.
> Another hot dry day here, with fires all around. Brian's head has now over 17000 acres of devastation and another 5 homes burned as of tonight's news, all started by a man who decided to burn weeds in spite of no burn fire danger warnings. Fire outside of SLC and another up Soldier Hollow. We are praying for heavy rain with no lightening.


The fires seem to be starting earlier this year. Praying for the rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Stu.

Hope you get better soon, Sam.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, that looks like my kind of place!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to those in need.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, thanks so much for stepping up for Sam. I hope he's feeling better soon.
Kate, thanks to you & ? Margaret?Julie for doing the summaries thus week.

Sorleena, it's good this was Bubs last injection, I can't imagine getting needles in the eye

I hope the fires are under control soon. I do t understand how people can be so stupid as to burn when there are fire bans on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen and ladies
> Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


Great photos, thanks for sharing. The buildings sure look old. I've had my camera in my purse for a couple of weeks but took it out yesterday to take some bird photos, now today there were a pair of swans in the river when I went to town, there had been a whooping crane there a couple of weeks ago, that's why I've been carry the camera but haven't seen it since I had it, Murphy's law????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just had another thought about the totem pole lace... I have 128 stitches on size 3/3.25mm needle, so it will take me a while to get to the decrease part, but I think it might look good. We'll see.

Bub goes back July 18 to see if the shots worked. I really hope I never need any.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Friday, everyone! Thank you Gwen for starting us out. Loved the chicken mango salad recipe. Sounds perfect for a summer evening. Might use it for my book club when I host in July. 

We had a delicious cake at book club this past week. It was a yellow cake mix with coconut added to the batter. After it was baked you poke holes in the cake and pour sweetened condensed milk over the cake. After that soaks in, you frost the cake with Cool whip (or whipped cream with sugar and vanilla) and sprinkle more coconut on top. I never used to like coconut, but this was scrumptious!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely pictures, Sonja. Sure wish my DH and I could have made it back there. He told me so many stories of when he was there in the air force. He only talked about the good times though. Being a rear air gunner in a Lancaster was an iffy thing. I'm thankful that he made it home and we had 54 up- and-down years together. I didn't like him when I first met him but he kind of grew on me.


My uncle was also a gunner on one of those planes, thankfully he also made it home. I watched a documentary about them & what a short lifespan most gunners had. So sad for so many families


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If current history plays out, it won't be for a very long time. It doesn't seem as high a need to split threads as it once was.


Maybe it's something to do with the last upgrade they did?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Thank you Gwen for starting us out. Loved the chicken mango salad recipe. Sounds perfect for a summer evening. Might use it for my book club when I host in July.
> 
> We had a delicious cake at book club this past week. It was a yellow cake mix with coconut added to the batter. After it was baked you poke holes in the cake and pour sweetened condensed milk over the cake. After that soaks in, you frost the cake with Cool whip (or whipped cream with sugar and vanilla) and sprinkle more coconut on top. I never used to like coconut, but this was scrumptious!!!


We call that poke cake, I've made it with chocolate cake, that's really good too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have finally had a sunny day, I think I've got my yard work caught up for now. I finished cleaning the dead canes from the rasberries & hauled away those, my tree trimmings & another tree that came down over the flower bed during the last storm. There are small branches all over the yard????
I've also been battling ants around the yard, I can't believe how many hills there are.????I've never had ants in the house before but have had some in the past week, I've got to stop that. I don't know what's making them so plentiful this year


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wsonja, don't remember if I said so, but love the pics of Beck.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have finally had a sunny day, I think I've got my yard work caught up for now. I finished cleaning the dead canes from the rasberries & hauled away those, my tree trimmings & another tree that came down over the flower bed during the last storm. There are small branches all over the yard????
> I've also been battling ants around the yard, I can't believe how many hills there are.????I've never had ants in the house before but have had some in the past week, I've got to stop that. I don't know what's making them so plentiful this year


I mix borax and sugar to get rid of ants. Put a small dish near the hills or where you see them coming in. Just watch that Kimber doesn't get into it, of course.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I mix borax and sugar to get rid of ants. Put a small dish near the hills or where you see them coming in. Just watch that Kimber doesn't get into it, of course.


I usually do that but need to get some more borax


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Gwen writes.......*
> 
> Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party, 23rd June, 2017. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure youÃ¢ÂÂre a bit confused seeing me doing the opening however Sam had Heidi contact me and asked me to find someone who could do it. I told her I would search for someone or do it myself. Since it was a little after 1 pm Friday when I got this request I knew it would be very late to contact Julie, Margaret is in the hospital, sent a pm to Kate and awaiting responseÃ¢ÂÂ¦.so here I amÃ¢ÂÂ¦.praying our Sam will get more energy very, very soon!!! CanÃ¢ÂÂt wait until the last minute as I have an appointment at 3:45 pm. Anyway, here goes; please be patient and kind as this is a first for me.
> 
> ...


That's a great opening Gwen! 
I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've read but not commented. 
The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually do that but need to get some more borax


I figured you knew that one but threw it out there anyway.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


Rest up and yes, it does show how poorly you're feeling. Hope the tests yield answers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye Jo, those socks are fabulous.

I decided to put knitting aside for a bit and finally get the binding on DD's quilt. She's waited a long time for me to finish!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


I'm glad you're getting these tests to figure out what's happening, but so sorry it's necessary.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen and ladies
> Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


Lovely pictures. What a charming little village and the waterfall looks wonderful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the comments on my opening for everyone; was happy to help. Just continue to pray for Sam's strength and energy to return. TTYL


Great recipes and so kind of you to step in.

LOVE the house DD bought. The landscaping is lovely and what a great porch. The master bath is just like my DD's but not the black shower edging, which I really like. Hope she will be very happy there. Close enough, but not underfoot and convenient to Atlanta. Sounds like a win-win.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in. Thanks for the great opening and summaries. Praying for healing for Darowil and Sam and all others in need. This group has had some really tough times. Looking forward to Julie having her surgery accomplished and praying the surgery and anesthesia will go great and she will have total hip pain relief when she has healed.
> Another hot dry day here, with fires all around. Brian's head has now over 17000 acres of devastation and another 5 homes burned as of tonight's news, all started by a man who decided to burn weeds in spite of no burn fire danger warnings. Fire outside of SLC and another up Soldier Hollow. We are praying for heavy rain with no lightening.


Hope you get the rain. Can't believe how stupid some people can be....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually do that but need to get some more borax


I'm out of Borax, too! It also helps with roaches. Are roaches world-wide? I hate them!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Found this on Facebook Lion Brand. Thought we all needed a pick me up.


I'm little late, but will do my best tomorrow. Doing a flannel quilt with the neighbor girl and we need more light colors. Lots of luck finding flannel during a heat wave in TX!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another plus to the house/neighborhood is the HOA (home owners assoc.)
includes maintenance for all the landscaping too. The entire subdivision is beautiful, has a pool, tennis courts, sheltered picnic table area, and maintained walking trail through the wooded area. I am so happy for her.
I already told her she could let me move in when the kids are gone; I'd gladly take an upstairs bedroom!



Dreamweaver said:


> Great recipes and so kind of you to step in.
> 
> LOVE the house DD bought. The landscaping is lovely and what a great porch. The master bath is just like my DD's but not the black shower edging, which I really like. Hope she will be very happy there. Close enough, but not underfoot and convenient to Atlanta. Sounds like a win-win.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just had another thought about the totem pole lace... I have 128 stitches on size 3/3.25mm needle, so it will take me a while to get to the decrease part, but I think it might look good. We'll see.
> 
> Bub goes back July 18 to see if the shots worked. I really hope I never need any.


I like your idea of doing the very top in stockinette to make decreases easy.

I'm not understanding about Bub's eye shots. Mom had them every six weeks for awhile and then, slowly, farther apart but told she could NEVER go longer than 4 months between shots. Because she stopped going when in AR, she lost all the vision in one eye so I made sure she went all the time when here, whether she wanted to or not. I can't imagine having a shot in eye, but watched it often enough know to ask for extra numbing. You could tell she really was not feeling it and we always had her take a Tylenol and lay down when she got home. (She didn't even need that if there was something fun to do afterwards!)

Glad you are feeling better and the weird week is over. I had hoped to cut some squares for you today but am helping the neighbor girl with her first quilt, a flannel ragged edge, and keeping up with that cutting was all could handle. That, and watching the kittens discover the joys of the scrap bag, pillow forms and batting. Don't remember if you said 3.25 or 3.5 so will probably cut 4: and let you trim or tell me again.) Also wanted to cut some fabrics for Heidi for the pillowcase dresses and remember she said 36".... but will have to look for pattern on Internet for the other measurement. It will be nice to get some fabric re-homed.

Nurse was here today as well so had to get shower, hair and dressing change too. I didn't go to bed until about 6:15 AM and nurse called at 7:15. I think i should sleep well tonight, though not feeling tired at the moment.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I mix borax and sugar to get rid of ants. Put a small dish near the hills or where you see them coming in. Just watch that Kimber doesn't get into it, of course.


and I was told Boric Acid and mint jelly in tops around counters in kitchen. When I looked up Boric Acid uses it also said it could be mixed with flour to sprinkle around or with water to paint on wooden sills etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great opening Gwen!
> I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
> Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
> David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


So pretty. Are they in the same book as the Hiker's?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


Yes, that is telling and glad you finally realized it. You have no choice but to rest now and hope that they get to the crux of the matter so you can truly get better. Lots of healing vibes being sent your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm out of Borax, too! It also helps with roaches. Are roaches world-wide? I hate them!


They are pre-historic and will outlive all civilization!!!! I've never done the Borax for them. Do you put caps of it inside cabinets or sprinkle outside around windows and such?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are pre-historic and will outlive all civilization!!!! I've never done the Borax for them. Do you put caps of it inside cabinets or sprinkle outside around windows and such?


I prefer to use Tea Tree Oil in suspension- works wonders on 'roaches- and I don't need to be anxious for Ringo possibly eating it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and off to see what the kittens are up to... probably sleeping so they can get frisky when we are wanting to go to bed.

It has been horribly hot all day and is still 91 outside at 10:30 but we are scheduled for some rain towards morning. I sure hope so. Wish we could take the rain away from Toronto and other flooded areas.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Healing vibes to all in need.... Margaret, Sam, Marianne, Julie, and the list just goes on and on.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Those socks are beautiful, KayeJo; they don't look easy!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Healing vibes to all in need.... Margaret, Sam, Marianne, Julie, and the list just goes on and on.


I will just copy you and tell you all prayers are said, and for continued healing for you too Jynx.

I am up at the lake. I wish I could send you all the perfect temps in the 70s F, light breeze and beautiful sunset. DGS and I snuggled on the porch, reenacted the three little pigs, laughed our heads off and read a Splat the Cat book at bedtime. Life couldn't be better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, what do you mean tea tree oil in suspension?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like your idea of doing the very top in stockinette to make decreases easy.
> 
> I'm not understanding about Bub's eye shots. Mom had them every six weeks for awhile and then, slowly, farther apart but told she could NEVER go longer than 4 months between shots. Because she stopped going when in AR, she lost all the vision in one eye so I made sure she went all the time when here, whether she wanted to or not. I can't imagine having a shot in eye, but watched it often enough know to ask for extra numbing. You could tell she really was not feeling it and we always had her take a Tylenol and lay down when she got home. (She didn't even need that if there was something fun to do afterwards!)
> 
> ...


His shots are not for macular degeneration. They are for swelling in the back of the eye--a result of diabetes. Sometimes new, extra blood vessels also grow in the back of the eye as a reaction. So to avoid both problems, he got the series of three shots. Whether he will need more depends on the next checkup.

It was 3.5 on the squares but no hurry at all. I don't use a lot of flannel but JoAnn's had loads of it on clearance last month. Now it's gone back to regular price. :sm03: The rag quilts are cute. I hope it turns out good for her. I've thought about doing one from denim but don't have jeans in any shape to get good pieces by the time I'm done with them. :sm23:

I'm off to bed now...we are down to 78 F now and it feels great, but the wind is a little wild. Sure I'll sleep, though, tired as I am.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That looks such a pretty little village Sonja. Where is it?


Beck hole is just near Goathland (remember heartbeat) and Whitby . Part of the North Yorkshire national park . There are a few waterfalls there connected by a lovely walk round Goathland here is Mallyan spout one of the other water falls which is best seen after a heavy downpour as the water thunders down


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Heard from Margaret - she is still in hospital and is getting pain relief and anti-sickness meds through the drip and says she is not feeling too bad. She'll see the doctor later (it was very early morning there when she e-mailed) and she hopes they will investigate while she is there.


Hoping you get some answers while you are there Margaret .

Sam hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in. Thanks for the great opening and summaries. Praying for healing for Darowil and Sam and all others in need. This group has had some really tough times. Looking forward to Julie having her surgery accomplished and praying the surgery and anesthesia will go great and she will have total hip pain relief when she has healed.
> Another hot dry day here, with fires all around. Brian's head has now over 17000 acres of devastation and another 5 homes burned as of tonight's news, all started by a man who decided to burn weeds in spite of no burn fire danger warnings. Fire outside of SLC and another up Soldier Hollow. We are praying for heavy rain with no lightening.


Fire can cause such devastation, when will people learn too heed the warnings


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

kehinkle said:


> Found this on Facebook Lion Brand. Thought we all needed a pick me up.


Lol, love it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have finally had a sunny day, I think I've got my yard work caught up for now. I finished cleaning the dead canes from the rasberries & hauled away those, my tree trimmings & another tree that came down over the flower bed during the last storm. There are small branches all over the yard????
> I've also been battling ants around the yard, I can't believe how many hills there are.????I've never had ants in the house before but have had some in the past week, I've got to stop that. I don't know what's making them so plentiful this year


Think we swapped weather yesterday you got sunshine and we got showers and wind good for the garden but I'm glad the sun is back today 
There is an ant problemover here too . I haven't got any ( touch wood )but the community centre were my knitting group is are having a right time trying to get rid of them and a lady said that where she lives they are having problems with them in the gardens


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are pre-historic and will outlive all civilization!!!! I've never done the Borax for them. Do you put caps of it inside cabinets or sprinkle outside around windows and such?


I sprinkled some on my counter tops, but I didn't add the sugar, so really didn't work very well. I need to look up the recipe again, as the sugar may be for the ants!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great opening Gwen!
> I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
> Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
> David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


They look lovely Kaye Jo


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye Jo, the socks are awesome!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I will just copy you and tell you all prayers are said, and for continued healing for you too Jynx.
> 
> I am up at the lake. I wish I could send you all the perfect temps in the 70s F, light breeze and beautiful sunset. DGS and I snuggled on the porch, reenacted the three little pigs, laughed our heads off and read a Splat the Cat book at bedtime. Life couldn't be better.


Just perfect


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great opening Gwen!
> I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
> Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
> David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


I hope they get you on the mend quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm out of Borax, too! It also helps with roaches. Are roaches world-wide? I hate them!


None here that I've heard about


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like your idea of doing the very top in stockinette to make decreases easy.
> 
> I'm not understanding about Bub's eye shots. Mom had them every six weeks for awhile and then, slowly, farther apart but told she could NEVER go longer than 4 months between shots. Because she stopped going when in AR, she lost all the vision in one eye so I made sure she went all the time when here, whether she wanted to or not. I can't imagine having a shot in eye, but watched it often enough know to ask for extra numbing. You could tell she really was not feeling it and we always had her take a Tylenol and lay down when she got home. (She didn't even need that if there was something fun to do afterwards!)
> 
> ...


Have you seen the shape cut rulers? You can cut things so quickly with them, the best investment I made in quilting supplies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> and I was told Boric Acid and mint jelly in tops around counters in kitchen. When I looked up Boric Acid uses it also said it could be mixed with flour to sprinkle around or with water to paint on wooden sills etc.


I mix it with icing sugar. I've also put Splenda on the hills


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> His shots are not for macular degeneration. They are for swelling in the back of the eye--a result of diabetes. Sometimes new, extra blood vessels also grow in the back of the eye as a reaction. So to avoid both problems, he got the series of three shots. Whether he will need more depends on the next checkup.
> 
> It was 3.5 on the squares but no hurry at all. I don't use a lot of flannel but JoAnn's had loads of it on clearance last month. Now it's gone back to regular price. :sm03: The rag quilts are cute. I hope it turns out good for her. I've thought about doing one from denim but don't have jeans in any shape to get good pieces by the time I'm done with them. :sm23:
> 
> I'm off to bed now...we are down to 78 F now and it feels great, but the wind is a little wild. Sure I'll sleep, though, tired as I am.


Please PM me your mailing address, I cut some 3.5 inch squares when I was doing my cutting


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> I will just copy you and tell you all prayers are said, and for continued healing for you too Jynx.
> 
> I am up at the lake. I wish I could send you all the perfect temps in the 70s F, light breeze and beautiful sunset. DGS and I snuggled on the porch, reenacted the three little pigs, laughed our heads off and read a Splat the Cat book at bedtime. Life couldn't be better.


Thanks, and sounds like the perfect evening.... It has just started to really rain here and so the kittens have headed to bed under the armoire... My chance to escape. I only had an hour's sleep last night so I think I will enjoy the sounds of the storm and go to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we swapped weather yesterday you got sunshine and we got showers and wind good for the garden but I'm glad the sun is back today
> There is an ant problemover here too . I haven't got any ( touch wood )but the community centre were my knitting group is are having a right time trying to get rid of them and a lady said that where she lives they are having problems with them in the gardens


I was cursing the wind this morning, it broke off one of the sticks I had holding the greenhouse plastic I had sheltering my tomatoes & it was flopping around & broke off 2 of my best plants????

Lovely photo of the waterfall, it sure looks like it's tall


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I sprinkled some on my counter tops, but I didn't add the sugar, so really didn't work very well. I need to look up the recipe again, as the sugar may be for the ants!


I mix about equal parts, just eyeball it????, I think the sugar attracts the ants & it's supposed to kill the hill when they take it back for supper when I went to the neighbors the other night for the lupines, I stepped in a hill, got bit a couple of times & my foot felt "weird" all evening, they were small reddish brown ants swarming everywhere ???? She said she had hills appearing all over the yard so must be a good year for them, oh yeah????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, sounds like you are having a perfect weekend, enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what do you mean tea tree oil in suspension?


I have some Tea Tree Oil that I bought that is suspended in alcohol, in a spray bottle- I squirt it straight at the roaches- works really well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Way to go! So thankful for those of you that take the time from your knitting to get the new week started!


And thank you from me too. We do appreciate it.

Sam I hope you are soon able to feel much better.

Margaret I am glad you are having more tests done while you are in hospital.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen and ladies
> Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


What a lovely little place that is. Thanks for sharing the photos. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in. Thanks for the great opening and summaries. Praying for healing for Darowil and Sam and all others in need. This group has had some really tough times. Looking forward to Julie having her surgery accomplished and praying the surgery and anesthesia will go great and she will have total hip pain relief when she has healed.
> Another hot dry day here, with fires all around. Brian's head has now over 17000 acres of devastation and another 5 homes burned as of tonight's news, all started by a man who decided to burn weeds in spite of no burn fire danger warnings. Fire outside of SLC and another up Soldier Hollow. We are praying for heavy rain with no lightening.


I hope they can get the fires under control soon, they are so devastating and destructive. Stupid man burning weeds in that heat. :sm06:

Floods in Canada and fires there where you are. Sounds like our country, so many extremes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye Jo, the socks are awesome!


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


You must be feeling unwell to want to stay for so long but I'm glad they're doing plenty of investigations while you're there. Hopefully this will turn up some answers before you leave. Hope you've got plenty of knitting to keep you occupied.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beck hole is just near Goathland (remember heartbeat) and Whitby . Part of the North Yorkshire national park . There are a few waterfalls there connected by a lovely walk round Goathland here is Mallyan spout one of the other water falls which is best seen after a heavy downpour as the water thunders down


Thanks Sonja. I've heard of Goathland so that must be from Heartbeat. What a pretty area and I've heard Whitby is nice also. I must try and get up that way sometime. My ex's family came from Sheffield so used to go up there quite often but never strayed over to Whitby.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was cursing the wind this morning, it broke off one of the sticks I had holding the greenhouse plastic I had sheltering my tomatoes & it was flopping around & broke off 2 of my best plants????
> 
> Lovely photo of the waterfall, it sure looks like it's tall


How annoying. You're plants sure are having a hard time this year!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great opening Gwen!
> I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
> Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
> David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


Look great! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm out of Borax, too! It also helps with roaches. Are roaches world-wide? I hate them!


You do get them here, but I've never seen one thankfully...they give me the creeps. There was one in our sink in Florida and I left the house! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You do get them here, but I've never seen one thankfully...they give me the creeps. There was one in our sink in Florida and I left the house! :sm06: :sm09:


I've never seen them either


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, lovely sock. I haven't been knitting much. Too much fun playing dulcimer!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Although I don't contribute to the tea party, I often read bits of it. I just wanted to wish Sam all the best, and hope he gets back on his feet soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Although I don't contribute to the tea party, I often read bits of it. I just wanted to wish Sam all the best, and hope he gets back on his feet soon.


That is kind of you, Inishowen, I think we are all behind you with that wish!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Although I don't contribute to the tea party, I often read bits of it. I just wanted to wish Sam all the best, and hope he gets back on his feet soon.


I know he appreciates the caring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot for now. Taking Hannah out for breakfast since this is her last day at home for awhile. It is raining as it has almost every day for at least part of the day the entire week. Hoping the weather clears before her flight this evening. Ta-ta and TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot for now. Taking Hannah out for breakfast since this is her last day at home for awhile. It is raining as it has almost every day for at least part of the day the entire week. Hoping the weather clears before her flight this evening. Ta-ta and TTYL


That's a great send off. I'm sending my good wishes for her trip.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, exciting journey for Hannah!
Sam, sending healing energy, hope you feel better soon. Hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DD and I were going for breakfast, but after she weighed in at WW changed her mind. I haven't gone yet as it is really raining and thundering. Bailey is scared and has gone to his safe place. Poor baby! I do want to go weigh as it keeps me focused. I've been bad this week, so I feel like I will have gained! Boo hoo!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> How annoying. You're plants sure are having a hard time this year!


They sure are. Did I tell you it was down to 2C/35F here night before last & some people got frost????This has sure been a crazy year


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you, Inishowen, I think we are all behind you with that wish!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot for now. Taking Hannah out for breakfast since this is her last day at home for awhile. It is raining as it has almost every day for at least part of the day the entire week. Hoping the weather clears before her flight this evening. Ta-ta and TTYL


I hope she has a great trip. How long is she there?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to try to post a funny video Hannah made of Sydney. She had put a tennis ball into a wire mesh trash can and he Is trying to get it; let's just say sometimes he is not the brightest. Hope this works and puts a chuckle in your morning. I know it is sideways but that's how it was sent to me and I couldn't figure out how to rotate it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure are. Did I tell you it was down to 2C/35F here night before last & some people got frost????This has sure been a crazy year


2c in June is crazy. We have at last cooled down to a much more pleasant 22/23c daytime temp now, thank goodness, am able to get some of the chores done which didn't get done during the hot spell. I just spent the time melting!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great opening Gwen!
> I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
> Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
> David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


Beautiful work on the sock!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. I always have a bottle of tea tree oil so will play around with mixing with rubbing alcohol in spray bottle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try to post a funny video Hannah made of Sydney. She had put a tennis ball into a wire mesh trash can and he Is trying to get it; let's just say sometimes he is not the brightest. Hope this works and puts a chuckle in your morning. I know it is sideways but that's how it was sent to me and I couldn't figure out how to rotate it.


Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I always have a bottle of tea tree oil so will play around with mixing with rubbing alcohol in spray bottle.


I am not sure of the exact ratio- but they sure don't survive it- and I feel it is a lot safer when you have a dog!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

https://www.hunker.com/12529587/how-to-kill-ants-with-alcohol

This works and is a cheap way to kill ants without the waste of costly tea tree oil. However, I am sure the tea tree oil smells better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://www.hunker.com/12529587/how-to-kill-ants-with-alcohol
> 
> This works and is a cheap way to kill ants without the waste of costly tea tree oil. However, I am sure the tea tree oil smells better.


I use it more for Cockroaches, Joyce. Ants I retrain with talcum powder.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Never had roaches, thank goodness, and the ants are all outside. Don't use talcum powder since the scares of cancer related to it, but think in small amounts that would not be a problem. Now having an aphid outbreak on several of my roses. Am using soapy water as Molly is outside and I don't want her poisoned with some of the chemical aphid preventers. Don't know if that same alcohol mix would damage roses or not. Any ideas?
Julie, you have inspired me with your breadmaking. Have a batch of plain bread in the machine just now. Long time since I made all my own bread, but don't want to go buy some when I am sure I can make it for less money and probably better bread. There is a new Smiths marketplace only several miles away with a bakery, but did not check it out yesterday when we were in the store. Don't want to make another trip and especially today as it is the end day of their grand opening and I am sure it will be as crowded as it was yesterday. I am not into crowds.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you. Don't fret the newsletter. Just happy to get the news. Best of wishes to Sam and all 
Karena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Never had roaches, thank goodness, and the ants are all outside. Don't use talcum powder since the scares of cancer related to it, but think in small amounts that would not be a problem. Now having an aphid outbreak on several of my roses. Am using soapy water as Molly is outside and I don't want her poisoned with some of the chemical aphid preventers. Don't know if that same alcohol mix would damage roses or not. Any ideas?
> Julie, you have inspired me with your breadmaking. Have a batch of plain bread in the machine just now. Long time since I made all my own bread, but don't want to go buy some when I am sure I can make it for less money and probably better bread. There is a new Smiths marketplace only several miles away with a bakery, but did not check it out yesterday when we were in the store. Don't want to make another trip and especially today as it is the end day of their grand opening and I am sure it will be as crowded as it was yesterday. I am not into crowds.


I've been more into the soapy water for Aphids. Not sure how they would react to the Alcohol. I really like the immediacy of the breadmaker- I learned quickly not to over-indulge, and you can't beat the smell of the baking bread wafting through the house. 
I too am not into crowds!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://www.hunker.com/12529587/how-to-kill-ants-with-alcohol
> 
> This works and is a cheap way to kill ants without the waste of costly tea tree oil. However, I am sure the tea tree oil smells better.


I'll have to try this. I forgot Borax at the store today, and I don't have any tea tree oil!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been more into the soapy water for Aphids. Not sure how they would react to the Alcohol. I really like the immediacy of the breadmaker- I learned quickly not to over-indulge, and you can't beat the smell of the baking bread wafting through the house.
> I too am not into crowds!


I still have my bread maker, but it hasn't been used in a long time. I have no control over fresh, hot bread!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I still have my bread maker, but it hasn't been used in a long time. I have no control over fresh, hot bread!


It can be hard to control, but I did learn!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy midsummer everyone , one of the most important holidays on a Swedish calender . Celebrated at my niece's house . We managed to make some lovely Swedish food between us and I'm stuffed, don't think I'll eat for a week ???? took mishka with us and she was so well behaved with niece's 2 hyperactive jack Russell puppies even fell asleep with one snuggled into her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try to post a funny video Hannah made of Sydney. She had put a tennis ball into a wire mesh trash can and he Is trying to get it; let's just say sometimes he is not the brightest. Hope this works and puts a chuckle in your morning. I know it is sideways but that's how it was sent to me and I couldn't figure out how to rotate it.


Gave me a chuckle ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy midsummer everyone , one of the most important holidays on a Swedish calender . Celebrated at my niece's house . We managed to make some lovely Swedish food between us and I'm stuffed, don't think I'll eat for a week ???? took mishka with us and she was so well behaved with niece's 2 hyperactive jack Russell puppies even fell asleep with one snuggled into her


Good Mishka,Jack Russels can be pretty unstoppable. I am so glad it was a good celebration for you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Stus birthday was quiet and peaceful which suited him fine. We had a nice fish and chip dinner, with chocolate log for dessert.
Today it's our adopted niece Nicole's birthday, and next month her family have 3 in one week, plus her nephew, and myself. A combined celebration is held on one day for everyone which makes it so much easier to cater for.
Great photos Sonja thanks for sharing.
Cockroaches are horrible, we have big trees nearby and they come inside sometimes from there. We don't get many, I use a bug spray in them and it gets rid of them ok. 
Don't know if you have seen a notice from Admin about pop up scams showing up on KP. I had one and informed them. Luckily we put in a virus protector and it's working well. Hopefully Admin can get it fixed, as it freezes your screen which is a real pain.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been more into the soapy water for Aphids. Not sure how they would react to the Alcohol. I really like the immediacy of the breadmaker- I learned quickly not to over-indulge, and you can't beat the smell of the baking bread wafting through the house.
> I too am not into crowds!


Thanks for the reply. I am hoping that I shall be able to control the amount of bread I eat. It does, indeed, make the house smell wonderful. It has just started the baking and just in time as the dough has risen to almost touching the top of the machine. Obviously, my new yeast is active. I'm awaiting a call from the tree service to come and evaluate the work needed to get the tree limbs from away from the home roof. So far, no result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am hoping that I shall be able to control the amount of bread I eat. It does, indeed, make the house smell wonderful. It has just started the baking and just in time as the dough has risen to almost touching the top of the machine. Obviously, my new yeast is active. I'm awaiting a call from the tree service to come and evaluate the work needed to get the tree limbs from away from the home roof. So far, no result.


Definitely active!

Hope you get those trees sorted soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy midsummer everyone , one of the most important holidays on a Swedish calender . Celebrated at my niece's house . We managed to make some lovely Swedish food between us and I'm stuffed, don't think I'll eat for a week ???? took mishka with us and she was so well behaved with niece's 2 hyperactive jack Russell puppies even fell asleep with one snuggled into her


Happy Midsummer to you too. I guess you'd be celebrating in the midnight sun in Sweden. Glad you had a good day out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen and ladies
> Lovely recipes Gwen I've saved them . Thought I would show you all some pictures of a little village called Beck hole and I mean little as you will see . Its about 30 minutes away from me and I dropped son off there a couple of days ago so he could meet up with friends and go swimming at the waterfall and I had a wander through the village popped in the pub or should i say Inn to buy some sweets ????


Oh wow, I love that little village, the waterfall is awesome too, it's all like going back in time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heard from Margaret - she is still in hospital and is getting pain relief and anti-sickness meds through the drip and says she is not feeling too bad. She'll see the doctor later (it was very early morning there when she e-mailed) and she hopes they will investigate while she is there.


Thank you for the update, I'm glad she's not feeling too bad, hope she completely better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just finished my shrimp stir fry and it was good. I did add a little sirracha sauce because I like mine a little nippy. Very good. I've got enough left for tomorrow.
> 
> The news in Toronto and north-east isn't good as far as rain is concerned. There are too many areas under flood warnings. I can't remember conditions like this since Hurricane Hazel which was in the l950's. I don't even remember that but my DH was in the police force and told me how awful it was.
> I'm going to get some plans to build an Ark.


Wow, you may need that Ark if it keeps up, I hope it doesn't get any worse than it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just saw a photo of the police in Colorado escorting a family of Canada geese along a busy highway. They got them off the road safely. You just never know what your next job will be :sm24: :sm24:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in. Thanks for the great opening and summaries. Praying for healing for Darowil and Sam and all others in need. This group has had some really tough times. Looking forward to Julie having her surgery accomplished and praying the surgery and anesthesia will go great and she will have total hip pain relief when she has healed.
> Another hot dry day here, with fires all around. Brian's head has now over 17000 acres of devastation and another 5 homes burned as of tonight's news, all started by a man who decided to burn weeds in spite of no burn fire danger warnings. Fire outside of SLC and another up Soldier Hollow. We are praying for heavy rain with no lightening.


Praying for rain to help control/put out fires, why do people feel the need to start fires when they know it's to dry and windy to be safe? It's everyone else that pays the price for it usually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Found this on Facebook Lion Brand. Thought we all needed a pick me up.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just had another thought about the totem pole lace... I have 128 stitches on size 3/3.25mm needle, so it will take me a while to get to the decrease part, but I think it might look good. We'll see.
> 
> Bub goes back July 18 to see if the shots worked. I really hope I never need any.


Hoping your idea works out, will be interesting to see it when done.

I hope I never have to have them also, my aunt had them and the idea just creeps me out. I'm glad however that he's had the last one and I hope that they did the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Thank you Gwen for starting us out. Loved the chicken mango salad recipe. Sounds perfect for a summer evening. Might use it for my book club when I host in July.
> 
> We had a delicious cake at book club this past week. It was a yellow cake mix with coconut added to the batter. After it was baked you poke holes in the cake and pour sweetened condensed milk over the cake. After that soaks in, you frost the cake with Cool whip (or whipped cream with sugar and vanilla) and sprinkle more coconut on top. I never used to like coconut, but this was scrumptious!!!


We used to do that with pudding, make the pudding and pour it over before it thickened than put in fridge to set.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great that your DH was able to fix your step. It's always a good thing to have a handy man in the house. I hope it's only an allergy that you've got and nothing worse.


I e got my voice back today and only a little phlegm in my throat so should be good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have finally had a sunny day, I think I've got my yard work caught up for now. I finished cleaning the dead canes from the rasberries & hauled away those, my tree trimmings & another tree that came down over the flower bed during the last storm. There are small branches all over the yard????
> I've also been battling ants around the yard, I can't believe how many hills there are.????I've never had ants in the house before but have had some in the past week, I've got to stop that. I don't know what's making them so plentiful this year


I think they are worse when it rains a lot, they come in to get away from it. 
You got a lot of yard work done, David's out weedeating the yard now, we went to Cheyenne this morning so he could use his gift card, so now he's playing domestic hubby. lolol 
I got the new fencing put up around the garden on Thursday, it only took me 11/2-2 hours to do, just chicken wire but it keeps the dogs out of the veggies, now I need to put some new fencing around the flower beds in the back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


It does show but i hope that all the testing will lead to healing and feeling much better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, those socks are fabulous.
> 
> I decided to put knitting aside for a bit and finally get the binding on DD's quilt. She's waited a long time for me to finish!


Thank you, next time I'll use a US11/2 instead of a 1 for the cast on, the 1 is fine for the rest but my cast on is a bit tight. My neighbor saw it and fell in love so maybe I'll surprise her with them when they are done, she's the one that helps take care of my animals when I'm gone, she has skinnier calves than I do. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, what a lovely house, so nice and bright and open, I love the green siding, did she have them write the pool table into the contract? I would have. lol
I have the same stitch book, it's fabulous, I've designed quite a few patterns around stitches out of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://www.hunker.com/12529587/how-to-kill-ants-with-alcohol
> 
> This works and is a cheap way to kill ants without the waste of costly tea tree oil. However, I am sure the tea tree oil smells better.


Thanks, I think I'll mix up some of this


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty. Are they in the same book as the Hiker's?


Thank you, no they are off Ravelry. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/geology-socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like your idea of doing the very top in stockinette to make decreases easy.
> 
> I'm not understanding about Bub's eye shots. Mom had them every six weeks for awhile and then, slowly, farther apart but told she could NEVER go longer than 4 months between shots. Because she stopped going when in AR, she lost all the vision in one eye so I made sure she went all the time when here, whether she wanted to or not. I can't imagine having a shot in eye, but watched it often enough know to ask for extra numbing. You could tell she really was not feeling it and we always had her take a Tylenol and lay down when she got home. (She didn't even need that if there was something fun to do afterwards!)
> 
> ...


Wow, you made for having some down days all at one time, to me doing anything that involves fabric, is hard work, lol, seems like it takes me longer to just prep the fabric to sew than it does to knit a sweater. lol
I hope you slept really good last night, well this morning by the time you got to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Never had roaches, thank goodness, and the ants are all outside. Don't use talcum powder since the scares of cancer related to it, but think in small amounts that would not be a problem. Now having an aphid outbreak on several of my roses. Am using soapy water as Molly is outside and I don't want her poisoned with some of the chemical aphid preventers. Don't know if that same alcohol mix would damage roses or not. Any ideas?
> Julie, you have inspired me with your breadmaking. Have a batch of plain bread in the machine just now. Long time since I made all my own bread, but don't want to go buy some when I am sure I can make it for less money and probably better bread. There is a new Smiths marketplace only several miles away with a bakery, but did not check it out yesterday when we were in the store. Don't want to make another trip and especially today as it is the end day of their grand opening and I am sure it will be as crowded as it was yesterday. I am not into crowds.


I just use dish soap(Dawn or Ivory) in water & make it sudsy, it has always worked well.

I prefer home made bread but DH doesn't ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been more into the soapy water for Aphids. Not sure how they would react to the Alcohol. I really like the immediacy of the breadmaker- I learned quickly not to over-indulge, and you can't beat the smell of the baking bread wafting through the house.
> I too am not into crowds!


Nothing smells better


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Those socks are beautiful, KayeJo; they don't look easy!


Thank you. It really is a pretty easy pattern, all rows save one, are knits and purls, one rows adds yarn overs and the last row of the chart does cables but the pattern is very well written as well as charted so you could do either chart, written, or both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy midsummer everyone , one of the most important holidays on a Swedish calender . Celebrated at my niece's house . We managed to make some lovely Swedish food between us and I'm stuffed, don't think I'll eat for a week ???? took mishka with us and she was so well behaved with niece's 2 hyperactive jack Russell puppies even fell asleep with one snuggled into her


I'm glad you had a nice celebration 
So what kind of dishes did you have?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you, will try. I have old skin and a Doberman, not always a good combo. Constantly getting dinged from nails even though I keep tem trimmed so it would be nice to save tea tree oil for owies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Stus birthday was quiet and peaceful which suited him fine. We had a nice fish and chip dinner, with chocolate log for dessert.
> Today it's our adopted niece Nicole's birthday, and next month her family have 3 in one week, plus her nephew, and myself. A combined celebration is held on one day for everyone which makes it so much easier to cater for.
> Great photos Sonja thanks for sharing.
> Cockroaches are horrible, we have big trees nearby and they come inside sometimes from there. We don't get many, I use a bug spray in them and it gets rid of them ok.
> Don't know if you have seen a notice from Admin about pop up scams showing up on KP. I had one and informed them. Luckily we put in a virus protector and it's working well. Hopefully Admin can get it fixed, as it freezes your screen which is a real pain.


I'm so glad I've never even seen a cockroach, maybe they are in cities here but certainly not here????????. There are some bonuses to living in the sticks????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am hoping that I shall be able to control the amount of bread I eat. It does, indeed, make the house smell wonderful. It has just started the baking and just in time as the dough has risen to almost touching the top of the machine. Obviously, my new yeast is active. I'm awaiting a call from the tree service to come and evaluate the work needed to get the tree limbs from away from the home roof. So far, no result.


I have to use a small loaf recipe in my bread maker or it rises into the lid & what a mess that is. My sister gave it to me, she got it at a garage sale for $2 brand new but I don't use it often


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, we are a small, isolated desert community and large cockroaches abound. Hate them. We have a saying as we live in California, "That wasn't an earthquake. It was two cockroaches mating."


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Played my dulcimer for an hour or so. Trying to read theory, NOT as much fun but will help me learn and transpose songs I love for playing on dulcimer.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Does anyone have a knitting pattern for a dish towel? I am making nine patch dish cloths and would like to make dish towels in the same color. I think the nine patch pattern might be too thick. 

Thank you and God Bless!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been outside painting all day, I've got the primer coat done on the west side of the house, only one electrical outlet & 2 downspouts to go around so that makes it easier. Two coats of paint to go. I'm tired, I find standing on the ladder hard, I think by the time it needs doing again someone else will have to do it.
I was grouchy by the time I was done, I asked DH to get the downspouts disconnected for me when he was home for lunch, instead he sent GS to bring me the required wrench???? I thought since I was doing the work he could at least remove those bolts but apparently not


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in. Thanks for the great opening and summaries. Praying for healing for Darowil and Sam and all others in need. This group has had some really tough times. Looking forward to Julie having her surgery accomplished and praying the surgery and anesthesia will go great and she will have total hip pain relief when she has healed.
> Another hot dry day here, with fires all around. Brian's head has now over 17000 acres of devastation and another 5 homes burned as of tonight's news, all started by a man who decided to burn weeds in spite of no burn fire danger warnings. Fire outside of SLC and another up Soldier Hollow. We are praying for heavy rain with no lightening.


Prayers for rain and fires out and for firefighters and all involved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember my mom talking about that storm, she nearly died as she had a miscarriage & the roads were impassable.
> My cousin told me she has ankle deep water in her basement, she lives in Damascus


 prayers for your sister and flooding


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just had another thought about the totem pole lace... I have 128 stitches on size 3/3.25mm needle, so it will take me a while to get to the decrease part, but I think it might look good. We'll see.
> 
> Bub goes back July 18 to see if the shots worked. I really hope I never need any.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great opening Gwen!
> I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
> Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
> David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


Keeping you in my prayers and hoping they soon have you well again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beck hole is just near Goathland (remember heartbeat) and Whitby . Part of the North Yorkshire national park . There are a few waterfalls there connected by a lovely walk round Goathland here is Mallyan spout one of the other water falls which is best seen after a heavy downpour as the water thunders down


Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Although I don't contribute to the tea party, I often read bits of it. I just wanted to wish Sam all the best, and hope he gets back on his feet soon.


Welcome! Thank you for joining us, and the good wishes for Sam. Please join in any time you like. Sam would tell you there is always a chair for you and a cup of tea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot for now. Taking Hannah out for breakfast since this is her last day at home for awhile. It is raining as it has almost every day for at least part of the day the entire week. Hoping the weather clears before her flight this evening. Ta-ta and TTYL


Sending good wishes for Hannah's trip!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure are. Did I tell you it was down to 2C/35F here night before last & some people got frost????This has sure been a crazy year


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy midsummer everyone , one of the most important holidays on a Swedish calender . Celebrated at my niece's house . We managed to make some lovely Swedish food between us and I'm stuffed, don't think I'll eat for a week ???? took mishka with us and she was so well behaved with niece's 2 hyperactive jack Russell puppies even fell asleep with one snuggled into her


Happy Midsummer to you! Sounds like you all had a great day! Give Mishka a good girl ear rubbing from me please!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside painting all day, I've got the primer coat done on the west side of the house, only one electrical outlet & 2 downspouts to go around so that makes it easier. Two coats of paint to go. I'm tired, I find standing on the ladder hard, I think by the time it needs doing again someone else will have to do it.
> I was grouchy by the time I was done, I asked DH to get the downspouts disconnected for me when he was home for lunch, instead he sent GS to bring me the required wrench???? I thought since I was doing the work he could at least remove those bolts but apparently not


You should hand him the ingredients for his dinner and tell him to do the same!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to do that with pudding, make the pudding and pour it over before it thickened than put in fridge to set.


Or with Jello


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Does anyone have a knitting pattern for a dish towel? I am making nine patch dish cloths and would like to make dish towels in the same color. I think the nine patch pattern might be too thick.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless!


Are you on Ravelry? There a quite a few free patterns for dish towels there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley wanted the pool table too! LOL! Guess he forgot how many years ago we had one and he rarely place it which is why we sold it!

Okay, now I need some HELP! I found directions for the *Chevron Knit stitch pattern*. It is stated as follows:
1. Cast on a multiple of 12 sts, plus 3 sts (includes 1 extra st on each side for a selvedge stitch).
2. Follow this stitch pattern:
*Row 1 (RS):* K1, k2tog, *k4 dbl inc, k4 dbl dec., rep from * to last 3 sts, ssk, k1
(for the dbl inc I did KfKb and for the dbl dec I did s2togk1PSSO)
*Row 2:* Purl
3. Repeat Rows 2 and 2 to create the pattern

*Question 1.*I cast on 12 + 3 for 15 stitches but when I tried out the directions when I got to row 2 there weren't enough stitches. HELP! I want to figure out how many inches one repeat of the pattern will be so I can figure out how many repeats will be needed to make an afghan for DD.

If you know of a different way to do the Chevron stitch that you think is better feel free to guide me. I have searched until I'm getting super frustrated. I initially was following a pattern but after about a dozen rows realized that the pattern was written for #5 weight yarn and I am using # 4 so it wasn't wide enough. Not sure of how to convert the pattern's cast one for increasing the cast on. ALSO, I'm using Premier Sweet Cakes to make this so won't have to be switching yarns but may just need to buy the individual colors (3 needed for what DD wants) to make this which also is fine with me. Help, help, help, help,



Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, what a lovely house, so nice and bright and open, I love the green siding, did she have them write the pool table into the contract? I would have. lol
> I have the same stitch book, it's fabulous, I've designed quite a few patterns around stitches out of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> You should hand him the ingredients for his dinner and tell him to do the same!


????????that crossed my mind


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love my new bread machine; heck, I loved my old one until it died! I will admit I do miss eating bread for now.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to use a small loaf recipe in my bread maker or it rises into the lid & what a mess that is. My sister gave it to me, she got it at a garage sale for $2 brand new but I don't use it often


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We disgustingly have cockroaches here too. Have been told it is because of the trees;
oak, pecan, and pine. That combined with a very, very old, poorly insulated farm house we are constantly battling them. I absolutely hate them. Nasty and can not find a single reason for them to exist.


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, we are a small, isolated desert community and large cockroaches abound. Hate them. We have a saying as we live in California, "That wasn't an earthquake. It was two cockroaches mating."


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley wanted the pool table too! LOL! Guess he forgot how many years ago we had one and he rarely place it which is why we sold it!
> 
> Okay, now I need some HELP! I found directions for the *Chevron Knit stitch pattern*. It is stated as follows:
> 1. Cast on a multiple of 12 sts, plus 3 sts (includes 1 extra st on each side for a selvedge stitch).
> ...


I think that there is an increase missing to make up for the first k2 tog. Please double check that you're not making my usual mistake of mis reading the pattern .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Martina. I printed it out straight from the internet but of course that doesn't mean it is correct now does it. Do you think I should do the dbl decrease (KFKB) twice then? EDIT: Tried that it it didn't work... grrrrrrr



martina said:


> I think that there is an increase missing to make up for the first k2 tog. Please double check that you're not making my usual mistake of mis reading the pattern .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nothing smells better


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


Well done Fan, even if she is an odd ball!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, no accounting for taste with these children lol!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley wanted the pool table too! LOL! Guess he forgot how many years ago we had one and he rarely place it which is why we sold it!
> 
> Okay, now I need some HELP! I found directions for the *Chevron Knit stitch pattern*. It is stated as follows:
> 1. Cast on a multiple of 12 sts, plus 3 sts (includes 1 extra st on each side for a selvedge stitch).
> ...


Hello there, just read this and went to the helpful google...... have a look at this u tube video coz it says and shows that dbl inc is knit front AND back AND front again..... making THREE stitches.. it could be where your missing stitches are if you only making 2 not 3.... 





When in doubt I always google .... how to {fill in whatever you looking for} and look at videos..... thank goodness for google. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beck hole is just near Goathland (remember heartbeat) and Whitby . Part of the North Yorkshire national park . There are a few waterfalls there connected by a lovely walk round Goathland here is Mallyan spout one of the other water falls which is best seen after a heavy downpour as the water thunders down


So pretty!! I love waterfalls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look lovely Kaye Jo





pammie1234 said:


> Kaye Jo, the socks are awesome!





Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty





Bonnie7591 said:


> I was cursing the wind this morning, it broke off one of the sticks I had holding the greenhouse plastic I had sheltering my tomatoes & it was flopping around & broke off 2 of my best plants????
> 
> Lovely photo of the waterfall, it sure looks like it's tall


Thank you all.

Bonnie, David said "DAMN!!!!" to your broken tomato plants, we are completely sympathetic, it got down to 48 here last night, not cold by any means but the tomato plants would have been happier had we covered them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have some Tea Tree Oil that I bought that is suspended in alcohol, in a spray bottle- I squirt it straight at the roaches- works really well.


What ratio?
I'll mix some to use on ants as well as any roaches that ever show up, I don't usually have any here but my neighbor has had a problem and they do like to travel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Look great! :sm24:


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, lovely sock. I haven't been knitting much. Too much fun playing dulcimer!


Thank you. 
That's fantastic! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Although I don't contribute to the tea party, I often read bits of it. I just wanted to wish Sam all the best, and hope he gets back on his feet soon.


Thank you for dropping by, I'm sure Sam appreciates your well wishes as we all do, welcome back anytime.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Cathy! I watched and will now give it a try. Will let you know how it works out. 


sugarsugar said:


> Hello there, just read this and went to the helpful google...... have a look at this u tube video coz it says and shows that dbl inc is knit front AND back AND front again..... making THREE stitches.. it could be where your missing stitches are if you only making 2 not 3....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cathy! I watched and will now give it a try. Will let you know how it works out.


Ok. I am interested now to know if that is the problem.... I have never come across a dbl inc before which is what made me have a look at how to do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot for now. Taking Hannah out for breakfast since this is her last day at home for awhile. It is raining as it has almost every day for at least part of the day the entire week. Hoping the weather clears before her flight this evening. Ta-ta and TTYL


Safe travels Hannah!!!! Don't forget to have fun while you study.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

YES!!! It worked Cathy! I've am so grateful for your (and Martina's) help. I was about to give up and just do something else though DD really liked this pattern. Of course, I've got a long way to go but at least this is a better start! And, I have no deadline to getting it done.???????????????????????????????? EDIT: Akkkkk...I celebrated too soon! I purled back per the directions and when I went to do Row 1 again my count was off by 1 in order to do the end of the row with the decrease now!!!

I've found another free pattern that is a zigzag stitch that I'm going to try. It is a multiple of 14 + 2
Row 1 nd all odd rows: PUrl
Row 2 and all even rows: K1, Knit into the front and back of next stitch, K4, SSK, K2tog, K4 *Knit into the Front and back of the next 2 stitches, K4, SSK, K2tog, K4* Repeat from * to last 2 stitches, knit into the front and back of the next stitch, K1

If this one doesn't work then DD will get whatever I can figure out how to do!



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cathy! I watched and will now give it a try. Will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure are. Did I tell you it was down to 2C/35F here night before last & some people got frost????This has sure been a crazy year


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try to post a funny video Hannah made of Sydney. She had put a tennis ball into a wire mesh trash can and he Is trying to get it; let's just say sometimes he is not the brightest. Hope this works and puts a chuckle in your morning. I know it is sideways but that's how it was sent to me and I couldn't figure out how to rotate it.


Poor Sydney, he really isn't the sharpest tool in the shed, but he is a love so that makes up for it. lololol :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> YES!!! It worked Cathy! I've am so grateful for your (and Martina's) help. I was about to give up and just do something else though DD really liked this pattern. Of course, I've got a long way to go but at least this is a better start! And, I have no deadline to getting it done.????????????????????????????????


Woo Hoo!! Glad I could help even though I didnt know what it was either! LOL. Yay for U Tube. :sm11:

It was the double part of the increase that got my attention in your question and when you said you were knitting into front and back of the stitch I thought mmm that is what I know as a normal increase not double..... :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


Very nice, there will be some happy recipients. I don't do 18 count things, just too hard on my old eyes????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Martina. I printed it out straight from the internet but of course that doesn't mean it is correct now does it. Do you think I should do the dbl decrease (KFKB) twice then? EDIT: Tried that it it didn't work... grrrrrrr


Sorry I can't help you, hope you get it figured out


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley wanted the pool table too! LOL! Guess he forgot how many years ago we had one and he rarely place it which is why we sold it!
> 
> Okay, now I need some HELP! I found directions for the *Chevron Knit stitch pattern*. It is stated as follows:
> 1. Cast on a multiple of 12 sts, plus 3 sts (includes 1 extra st on each side for a selvedge stitch).
> ...


Doesn't look right. Were you even finishing the row? It doesn't look like you have enough stitches to me. 
And while the double increase and decrease cancel each other out you have a decrease each end which are not balanced. Unless one should be an increase?

No change with me. Remain grateful for being here and not home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alright now....don't be diss-ing my furbaby...LOL....just teasing you. What doesn't show on the video is that he was pushing the basket over to Hannah; she thinks he was wanting her to play with him.
LOL!


Poledra65 said:


> Poor Sydney, he really isn't the sharpest tool in the shed, but he is a love so that makes up for it. lololol :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Margaret and Cathy....I just posted I'm going to try another zigzag pattern that is close to the chevron pattern; just about done with messing with it. Can we say "Gwen is frustrated?"

Margaret I am also so thankful you are in the hospital. I know in a way that sounds weird but at least they will now do more thorough checking and figure out what is going on with your body!
Have you in my prayers! Also, I've been working on the next summary as this week progresses so do not worry about it getting done; I got it! In a weired way, having it to focus on is a blessing for me in that it is keeping my mind off of Hannah flying to the UK. Weather here is really, really rainy and this mama gets anxious.



darowil said:


> As written you end up with 13 stitches after the first row. You have decreases at the beginning and end of row which aren't balanced anywhere by increases. Check that one of the end decreases isn't actually an increase.
> 
> No change with me. Remain grateful for being here and not home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad Cathy got you on the right track.

Did the crocheters in the group see this, so cute & colorful

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478077-1.html


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Tami and Bonnie. I love doing cross stitch, luckily I can see well after cataract surgery gave me good sight back. I just use hobby glasses to magnify it a bit as I work away.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad Cathy got you on the right track.
> 
> Did the crocheters in the group see this, so cute & colorful
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478077-1.html


Ohhhh that is simply adorable, now where did I put my hooks? The colours used are wonderfully bright and cheerful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What ratio?
> I'll mix some to use on ants as well as any roaches that ever show up, I don't usually have any here but my neighbor has had a problem and they do like to travel.


I prefer to train my ants that life is better outside- that is why I use the Talcum Powder- as a non-poisonous way of teaching them. The suspension came ready mixed- so I can only suggest trial and error. Tea Tree is pretty potent. Cockroaches although not welcome in my kitchen are part of the natural breakdown of materials- leaves etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad Cathy got you on the right track.
> 
> Did the crocheters in the group see this, so cute & colorful
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478077-1.html


No I hadnt seen that, gorgeous. Have book marked the link to have a good look.

Also did you see these that someone posted couple days ago? Scroll down to the blanket..its very nice. Not a free pattern but cheap I thought. Have saved it in Raverly for if I ever get clever enough to do that puff stitch.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-477809-1.html


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Margaret and Cathy....I just posted I'm going to try another zigzag pattern that is close to the chevron pattern; just about done with messing with it. Can we say "Gwen is frustrated?"
> 
> Margaret I am also so thankful you are in the hospital. I know in a way that sounds weird but at least they will now do more thorough checking and figure out what is going on with your body!
> Have you in my prayers! Also, I've been working on the next summary as this week progresses so do not worry about it getting done; I got it! In a weired way, having it to focus on is a blessing for me in that it is keeping my mind off of Hannah flying to the UK. Weather here is really, really rainy and this mama gets anxious.


I am glad you found another zig zag pattern, assume it was a bit easier to work out..... Good luck. :sm11:

Margaret sorry that you need to be in hospital but glad they are keeping you till tests are done and hopefully they will know soon what is going on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley wanted the pool table too! LOL! Guess he forgot how many years ago we had one and he rarely place it which is why we sold it!
> 
> Okay, now I need some HELP! I found directions for the *Chevron Knit stitch pattern*. It is stated as follows:
> 1. Cast on a multiple of 12 sts, plus 3 sts (includes 1 extra st on each side for a selvedge stitch).
> ...


It may also be one of those that has a multiple but requires at least two repeats to work. I had a twisted stitch one like that. It was something like a multiple of 12 + 3 but to work right you had to start with at least 27 stitches. There might be a note somewhere?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember my mom talking about that storm, she nearly died as she had a miscarriage & the roads were impassable.
> My cousin told me she has ankle deep water in her basement, she lives in Damascus


It's been a peculiar day here. There was sunshine until about 3 and from then on it rained on and off until about 7.30. It's supposed to rain again tomorrow. :sm13: Were your mom and dad living in Toronto at the time? So sorry about her miscarriage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had to wait for a gaggle to get across the road yesterday on our way home from the Botanic Gardens with my sister and brother in law. Fun to watch but not for someone in a hurry.


They sure do take their time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Thank you Gwen for starting us out. Loved the chicken mango salad recipe. Sounds perfect for a summer evening. Might use it for my book club when I host in July.
> 
> We had a delicious cake at book club this past week. It was a yellow cake mix with coconut added to the batter. After it was baked you poke holes in the cake and pour sweetened condensed milk over the cake. After that soaks in, you frost the cake with Cool whip (or whipped cream with sugar and vanilla) and sprinkle more coconut on top. I never used to like coconut, but this was scrumptious!!!


Oh that cake sounds good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam I hope you are starting to improve, but if not please go back to your doctor. Thinking of you. Big hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My uncle was also a gunner on one of those planes, thankfully he also made it home. I watched a documentary about them & what a short lifespan most gunners had. So sad for so many families


You never know - they might have known each other.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great opening Gwen!
> I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
> Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
> David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


That is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


So glad that your tests are moving right along and if you still feel poorly, it's best to stay where you are.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another plus to the house/neighborhood is the HOA (home owners assoc.)
> includes maintenance for all the landscaping too. The entire subdivision is beautiful, has a pool, tennis courts, sheltered picnic table area, and maintained walking trail through the wooded area. I am so happy for her.
> I already told her she could let me move in when the kids are gone; I'd gladly take an upstairs bedroom!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just marking my spot at page 4. Back tomorrow. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleep well, all who are going to bed- Mid -Afternoon here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Beautiful work on the sock!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Never had roaches, thank goodness, and the ants are all outside. Don't use talcum powder since the scares of cancer related to it, but think in small amounts that would not be a problem. Now having an aphid outbreak on several of my roses. Am using soapy water as Molly is outside and I don't want her poisoned with some of the chemical aphid preventers. Don't know if that same alcohol mix would damage roses or not. Any ideas?
> Julie, you have inspired me with your breadmaking. Have a batch of plain bread in the machine just now. Long time since I made all my own bread, but don't want to go buy some when I am sure I can make it for less money and probably better bread. There is a new Smiths marketplace only several miles away with a bakery, but did not check it out yesterday when we were in the store. Don't want to make another trip and especially today as it is the end day of their grand opening and I am sure it will be as crowded as it was yesterday. I am not into crowds.


David said use Neem oil or Chrysanthymum oil but do it later in the evening or earlier in the morning before the bees get active. We use Neem to keep the grasshoppers at bay too, I spray once a week in the evening or early morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm heading off to bed soon, too. I got the binding done on DD's quilt finally, put the patches on the too short blocks on the house quilt, and did the binding on it, too. I'll have to get a picture tomorrow in daylight. It's a little off, but as the whole thing was an experiment, I'm happy with it! My boo boos are not as noticeable as I feared. And I learned a lot from it. I have some ideas about what to do the same and where to try something different. Somehow I managed to wear a blister on my hand, though. Ah well. Now I have to decide which other one to work on...I only have backs for two, so it'll be one of those or I can take my gift card and get some muslin for a couple of the others, but I think I will tackle one of the two that already have backing. 

What I'm thinking on the decreases for the hat is to maintain the four purl stitches in the middle, so will try that when I get there. I might just do it with bigger yarn and needles to get there faster. Heh. I need to get busy!

But for now, good night all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy midsummer everyone , one of the most important holidays on a Swedish calender . Celebrated at my niece's house . We managed to make some lovely Swedish food between us and I'm stuffed, don't think I'll eat for a week ???? took mishka with us and she was so well behaved with niece's 2 hyperactive jack Russell puppies even fell asleep with one snuggled into her


Happy Midsummer to you also. 
That sounds like a wonderful celebration.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Stus birthday was quiet and peaceful which suited him fine. We had a nice fish and chip dinner, with chocolate log for dessert.
> Today it's our adopted niece Nicole's birthday, and next month her family have 3 in one week, plus her nephew, and myself. A combined celebration is held on one day for everyone which makes it so much easier to cater for.
> Great photos Sonja thanks for sharing.
> Cockroaches are horrible, we have big trees nearby and they come inside sometimes from there. We don't get many, I use a bug spray in them and it gets rid of them ok.
> Don't know if you have seen a notice from Admin about pop up scams showing up on KP. I had one and informed them. Luckily we put in a virus protector and it's working well. Hopefully Admin can get it fixed, as it freezes your screen which is a real pain.


Happy Birthday Stu!!!!
And also Happy Birthday to Nicole!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I e got my voice back today and only a little phlegm in my throat so should be good!


Great that you are doing better. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley wanted the pool table too! LOL! Guess he forgot how many years ago we had one and he rarely place it which is why we sold it!
> 
> Okay, now I need some HELP! I found directions for the *Chevron Knit stitch pattern*. It is stated as follows:
> 1. Cast on a multiple of 12 sts, plus 3 sts (includes 1 extra st on each side for a selvedge stitch).
> ...


On the double increase, Knit front, back, front. The decrease you're using is the one I found too. 
For the cast on, you'll use multiples of 12, so 24, 36, 48 and then you'll add and extra 3 stitches so 27, 39, 51...
I don't know if that helps any but hope so. Or someone else probably answered better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Or with Jello


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We disgustingly have cockroaches here too. Have been told it is because of the trees;
> oak, pecan, and pine. That combined with a very, very old, poorly insulated farm house we are constantly battling them. I absolutely hate them. Nasty and can not find a single reason for them to exist.


I think they only exist so that when the world ends, there will be one thing left to start over again. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


It's lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Alright now....don't be diss-ing my furbaby...LOL....just teasing you. What doesn't show on the video is that he was pushing the basket over to Hannah; she thinks he was wanting her to play with him.
> LOL!


LOL!!! He is a sweet boy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Margaret and Cathy....I just posted I'm going to try another zigzag pattern that is close to the chevron pattern; just about done with messing with it. Can we say "Gwen is frustrated?"
> 
> Margaret I am also so thankful you are in the hospital. I know in a way that sounds weird but at least they will now do more thorough checking and figure out what is going on with your body!
> Have you in my prayers! Also, I've been working on the next summary as this week progresses so do not worry about it getting done; I got it! In a weired way, having it to focus on is a blessing for me in that it is keeping my mind off of Hannah flying to the UK. Weather here is really, really rainy and this mama gets anxious.


I'll work on the chevron pattern in the morning Gwen and let you know how I go, now I want to know. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer to train my ants that life is better outside- that is why I use the Talcum Powder- as a non-poisonous way of teaching them. The suspension came ready mixed- so I can only suggest trial and error. Tea Tree is pretty potent. Cockroaches although not welcome in my kitchen are part of the natural breakdown of materials- leaves etc.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is a beautiful pattern.


Thank you, I really like it and I'm sure I'll be doing it again and again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's lovely!!


Thank you, and thank you re the birthdays a busy time for all, one of them is the same day as Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly it is cold outside today and windy..... at 3.30pm it is 13c but the wind chill is 7c. Now Bonnie dont laugh at me...LOL. For us this is getting cold. :sm19: 

I have the heater on in the lounge room and have made my cheats chow mein ready for dinner. And have made a prem hat this afternoon..... where I do volunteering I have a couple of ladies who want to knit and/or crochet some prem things and some chemo hats for our hospital. So we are having little gatherings once a week for the next few weeks at least. I have printed some patterns for them and thought I had better test one myself LOL. I did one of Marianna Mel's knitted hat with a top knot. It came out pretty cute and was very easy to follow pattern. :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I mix about equal parts, just eyeball it????, I think the sugar attracts the ants & it's supposed to kill the hill when they take it back for supper when I went to the neighbors the other night for the lupines, I stepped in a hill, got bit a couple of times & my foot felt "weird" all evening, they were small reddish brown ants swarming everywhere ???? She said she had hills appearing all over the yard so must be a good year for them, oh yeah????


Sure hope you don't get the fire ants we get here. They really hurt and can send a person to the hospital, depending on how many bites and where. I usually managed to locate them when weeding by hand. OUCH!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No I hadnt seen that, gorgeous. Have book marked the link to have a good look.
> 
> Also did you see these that someone posted couple days ago? Scroll down to the blanket..its very nice. Not a free pattern but cheap I thought. Have saved it in Raverly for if I ever get clever enough to do that puff stitch.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-477809-1.html


Cute & I like the dinosaurs too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's been a peculiar day here. There was sunshine until about 3 and from then on it rained on and off until about 7.30. It's supposed to rain again tomorrow. :sm13: Were your mom and dad living in Toronto at the time? So sorry about her miscarriage.


No, we always lived on a farm near Shelburne


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You never know - they might have known each other.


I guess that's possible as they would have had the Canadians all together, wouldn't that be something. Uncle Art has been one for quite a few years now, he was a nice man, I only knew he was a gunner because grandma had a photo, he never talked about it like so many others


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sure hope you don't get the fire ants we get here. They really hurt and can send a person to the hospital, depending on how many bites and where. I usually managed to locate them when weeding by hand. OUCH!


Thankfully they don't live here, only southern US
The ones we have do bite but not bear that serious


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly it is cold outside today and windy..... at 3.30pm it is 13c but the wind chill is 7c. Now Bonnie dont laugh at me...LOL. For us this is getting cold. :sm19:
> 
> I have the heater on in the lounge room and have made my cheats chow mein ready for dinner. And have made a prem hat this afternoon..... where I do volunteering I have a couple of ladies who want to knit and/or crochet some prem things and some chemo hats for our hospital. So we are having little gatherings once a week for the next few weeks at least. I have printed some patterns for them and thought I had better test one myself LOL. I did one of Marianna Mel's knitted hat with a top knot. It came out pretty cute and was very easy to follow pattern. :sm11:


Sorry, I have to giggle, it was 15 when I started painting this morning & I put on shorts????

I've done a few of Marianna's patterns & they are quite easy & turn out nice.

Well, I better get some sleep so I have enough ambition to get back at the painting in the morning


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I have to giggle, it was 15 when I started painting this morning & I put on shorts????
> 
> I've done a few of Marianna's patterns & they are quite easy & turn out nice.
> 
> Well, I better get some sleep so I have enough ambition to get back at the painting in the morning


LOL. Well I have jeans, socks and shoes, and singlet top, 3/4 top and light fleece jacket.... and that is inside the house with heater on... hahaha


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley wanted the pool table too! LOL! Guess he forgot how many years ago we had one and he rarely place it which is why we sold it!
> 
> Okay, now I need some HELP! I found directions for the *Chevron Knit stitch pattern*. It is stated as follows:
> 1. Cast on a multiple of 12 sts, plus 3 sts (includes 1 extra st on each side for a selvedge stitch).
> ...


What are you making Gwen as there are some very easy chevron stitches just using knit and purl but I suppose it all depends on what you are making and the look you want


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice celebration
> So what kind of dishes did you have?


Midsummer is celebrated outside so it's more of picnic or smorgas style food , meatballs of course , herring and potatoes salad , herb cheeses, new potatoes in a dill and mustard dressing , sandwich cake my favourite especially with lots of shrimp or prawns , graddfil don't know English name a sort of sour cream , and of course strawberry cake


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside painting all day, I've got the primer coat done on the west side of the house, only one electrical outlet & 2 downspouts to go around so that makes it easier. Two coats of paint to go. I'm tired, I find standing on the ladder hard, I think by the time it needs doing again someone else will have to do it.
> I was grouchy by the time I was done, I asked DH to get the downspouts disconnected for me when he was home for lunch, instead he sent GS to bring me the required wrench???? I thought since I was doing the work he could at least remove those bolts but apparently not


Oops did you mutter a few choice words ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Midsummer to you! Sounds like you all had a great day! Give Mishka a good girl ear rubbing from me please!


Thank you Tami and I'm glad you got your voice back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


It's lovely Fan


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Midsummer is celebrated outside so it's more of picnic or smorgas style food , meatballs of course , herring and potatoes salad , herb cheeses, new potatoes in a dill and mustard dressing , sandwich cake my favourite especially with lots of shrimp or prawns , graddfil don't know English name a sort of sour cream , and of course strawberry cake


It all sounds absolutely delicious. Happy Midsummer. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside painting all day, I've got the primer coat done on the west side of the house, only one electrical outlet & 2 downspouts to go around so that makes it easier. Two coats of paint to go. I'm tired, I find standing on the ladder hard, I think by the time it needs doing again someone else will have to do it.
> I was grouchy by the time I was done, I asked DH to get the downspouts disconnected for me when he was home for lunch, instead he sent GS to bring me the required wrench???? I thought since I was doing the work he could at least remove those bolts but apparently not


I think if I'd been in your position DH might have finished up wearing the wrench. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We disgustingly have cockroaches here too. Have been told it is because of the trees;
> oak, pecan, and pine. That combined with a very, very old, poorly insulated farm house we are constantly battling them. I absolutely hate them. Nasty and can not find a single reason for them to exist.


When my kids were small they went to school at the local convent where I was on a fundraising committee. If we ever had any fundraising events on and needed use of the kitchen, one of the younger nuns took great delight in leading us down to a dark kitchen and when she switched on the lights you could see hundreds of cockroaches scuttling away. Eeeeuw!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


You will be so organised come Christmas!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> When my kids were small they went to school at the local convent where I was on a fundraising committee. If we ever had any fundraising events on and needed use of the kitchen, one of the younger nuns took great delight in leading us down to a dark kitchen and when she switched on the lights you could see hundreds of cockroaches scuttling away. Eeeeuw!! :sm06: :sm06:


Oh my! :sm06:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, finally here.

Firstly, hugs and energy to all under the weather. Hope all pick back up soon

Secondly, another step closer to paid work with receipt of Interim Traffic Control Licence.

Thirdly, will be not on much until I can replace phone. Having problems with battery and charging port. So very frustrated with it. Have had the phone for about 9 months, can't find what I did with box and receipt so unable to do anything under warranty, have a feeling I tossed it when I moved here 

Miss you all when I cannot get on. Will be back next week


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally here.
> 
> Firstly, hugs and energy to all under the weather. Hope all pick back up soon
> 
> ...


Hi Heather congratulation on getting the licence. :sm11: Sorry to hear you are having problems with you phone though. Not good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Heather congratulation on getting the licence. :sm11: Sorry to hear you are having problems with you phone though. Not good.


Seconding that. Would the phone store be able to find warranty info by using the phone's serial number?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally here.
> 
> Firstly, hugs and energy to all under the weather. Hope all pick back up soon
> 
> ...


Congratulations Heather home you get a job soon 
Sorry to hear about your phone hope you can sort something out


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

An afghan and just knit & purl. Can't even think about it this morning. Too tired. 


Swedenme said:


> What are you making Gwen as there are some very easy chevron stitches just using knit and purl but I suppose it all depends on what you are making and the look you want


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future 
Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough

Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


Really nice Sonja - you should start selling your patterns. I think I prefer the star buttons, but they are both nice. Clever you with the sign!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the shoes! And the stars are perfect. It makes me think of a little sailor suit.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations Heather home you get a job soon
> Sorry to hear about your phone hope you can sort something out


From me too. The shop should be able to help. Worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely work Sonja. I think I prefer the star buttons too. Your sign is good.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Midsummer is celebrated outside so it's more of picnic or smorgas style food , meatballs of course , herring and potatoes salad , herb cheeses, new potatoes in a dill and mustard dressing , sandwich cake my favourite especially with lots of shrimp or prawns , graddfil don't know English name a sort of sour cream , and of course strawberry cake


That all sounds so delicious, Sonja. And I loved the village pictures. They reminded me of our time in England. We lived in Theddingworh the year we were there. The nearest market town is Market Harborough. It was a lovely area in the midlands where Northampton, Leicester and Warwick shires all come together. We were told the Queen hunted in that area.

Love the little romper. I marvel at what an expert knitter you have become in such a short time. You really do beautiful work!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations on getting your license *Heather! (Busyworkerbee)* Hope you'll "bee a busy worker" very soon! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Congratulations on getting your license *Heather! (Busyworkerbee)* Hope you'll "bee a busy worker" very soon! :sm16: :sm09:


Oh that's clever Kate what a lovely card

Thank you for the lovely comments on my onesie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I love the shoes! And the stars are perfect. It makes me think of a little sailor suit.


Thank you sorlenna maybe I should make another one with a sailor collar


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> When my kids were small they went to school at the local convent where I was on a fundraising committee. If we ever had any fundraising events on and needed use of the kitchen, one of the younger nuns took great delight in leading us down to a dark kitchen and when she switched on the lights you could see hundreds of cockroaches scuttling away. Eeeeuw!! :sm06: :sm06:


Gross!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally here.
> 
> Firstly, hugs and energy to all under the weather. Hope all pick back up soon
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting your license! Sorry about the phone. See you next week. Thank you for checking in so we know you are ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


Lovely! Like the ???? too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely work Sonja. I think I prefer the star buttons too. Your sign is good.


Me too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


Love the star buttons and the little shoes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


Very nice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the onesie, especially with the slanted star buttons.
Heather, Congratulations, hope you find a job soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sure hope you don't get the fire ants we get here. They really hurt and can send a person to the hospital, depending on how many bites and where. I usually managed to locate them when weeding by hand. OUCH!


I dislike fire ants almost as much as I hate rodents. The neighbor girls hedgehog is a cutie though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> When my kids were small they went to school at the local convent where I was on a fundraising committee. If we ever had any fundraising events on and needed use of the kitchen, one of the younger nuns took great delight in leading us down to a dark kitchen and when she switched on the lights you could see hundreds of cockroaches scuttling away. Eeeeuw!! :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally here.
> 
> Firstly, hugs and energy to all under the weather. Hope all pick back up soon
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the license!!!
I hope you can get something figured out with your phone, you'll really need it with work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


That is adorable, it turned out fantastic!!! I'm with all those in favor of you selling your patterns, I want to make one of those too, can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops did you mutter a few choice words ????


Just a few


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up and David is asking for breakfast taco's so I guess I'll get around and get him fed. lol I'm a bit hungry too so guess it's a good idea. 
See you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Midsummer is celebrated outside so it's more of picnic or smorgas style food , meatballs of course , herring and potatoes salad , herb cheeses, new potatoes in a dill and mustard dressing , sandwich cake my favourite especially with lots of shrimp or prawns , graddfil don't know English name a sort of sour cream , and of course strawberry cake


Sounds good, but I'll skip the herring????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, I'll work on that after breakfast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> When my kids were small they went to school at the local convent where I was on a fundraising committee. If we ever had any fundraising events on and needed use of the kitchen, one of the younger nuns took great delight in leading us down to a dark kitchen and when she switched on the lights you could see hundreds of cockroaches scuttling away. Eeeeuw!! :sm06: :sm06:


Gross!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Heather congratulation on getting the licence. :sm11: Sorry to hear you are having problems with you phone though. Not good.


Isn't it always the way, the one time you can't find the receipt is the time you need it for warranty????

I see someone suggested the store where you purchased it may have a record, I hope so


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


That's just so cute! I'd have a hard time deciding on the buttons as both look great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get moving so I can get another coat of paint done today.
GD comes tomorrow & Wednesday so won't be doing it then & I want this job done before we take off on our Harley trip next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up so off to finish up this sock and get the other started, need to have them done by midnight EST on the 30th or it won't qualify.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving so I can get another coat of paint done today.
> GD comes tomorrow & Wednesday so won't be doing it then & I want this job done before we take off on our Harley trip next week.


Hope the weather plays ball for your trip, you've had a very mixed summer so far, happy painting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I'm caught up so off to finish up this sock and get the other started, need to have them done by midnight EST on the 30th or it won't qualify.


What won't it qualify for?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Fan


Thank you Sonja. Your smorgasbord sounds sooooo yummy! I love that kind of food.
Your little outfits would be perfect for a Kiwi baby boy. Our famous rugby team the All Blacks use black and white as the team colours. Awesome!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Restarted the sock I frogged last week. 
Need to clean and take everything out of bathroom today as they start redo tomorrow. Yeah.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


 Beautiful work as always Sonja. There must be some very well dressed babies around your area!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...that is absolutely the cutest set!!!


Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


Oh, no, hope she gets it working


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope the weather plays ball for your trip, you've had a very mixed summer so far, happy painting!


Me too, hope we get better weather than last year.

I just finished my painting for the day. Kimber is going to drive me to drink, she wants to play soon as I'm outside & nearly knocked me off the ladder???? One more coat & I'll be done, thank goodness, I find standing in the ladder for so long very hard on my feet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard from Hannah again. She spent an hour on phone with apple help; they are having her download a different program that hopefully will fix it. She is beyond exhausted but has to stay up until the downloading is done which will take about an hour. She is mad since without her computer she said she won't be able todo her classwork. I told her that if the fix doesn't work that she needs to see if there is somewhere she can purchase an inexpensive non-apple laptop somewhere. Wish I could wiggle my nose and instantly pop over there to comfort her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Apple has good support so hopefully they can fix it. Hard to be a mom so far away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, hope she gets it working


Hoping so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, hope we get better weather than last year.
> 
> I just finished my painting for the day. Kimber is going to drive me to drink, she wants to play soon as I'm outside & nearly knocked me off the ladder???? One more coat & I'll be done, thank goodness, I find standing in the ladder for so long very hard on my feet


I think those ladders that have a platform that you can stand on, are an excellent idea- but of course they are pricey. Do you have stout soled boots, or is it too hot for that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Hannah again. She spent an hour on phone with apple help; they are having her download a different program that hopefully will fix it. She is beyond exhausted but has to stay up until the downloading is done which will take about an hour. She is mad since without her computer she said she won't be able todo her classwork. I told her that if the fix doesn't work that she needs to see if there is somewhere she can purchase an inexpensive non-apple laptop somewhere. Wish I could wiggle my nose and instantly pop over there to comfort her.


Bit of a nerve-wracking start for her- hope it comes right.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


Just had a quick look online. There is a place called Western Computers, 98 .Gloucester Green, Oxford. Telephone 01865 200201. They are about 10 minutes walk from Trinity College and are Apple specialists. Might be worth a phone call if she can get her phone working


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Hannah again. She spent an hour on phone with apple help; they are having her download a different program that hopefully will fix it. She is beyond exhausted but has to stay up until the downloading is done which will take about an hour. She is mad since without her computer she said she won't be able todo her classwork. I told her that if the fix doesn't work that she needs to see if there is somewhere she can purchase an inexpensive non-apple laptop somewhere. Wish I could wiggle my nose and instantly pop over there to comfort her.


Would the university not be able to lend her a computer? Usually in our public libraries there are computers you can use for a small fee, (although you can't remove them from the library) - might be worth checking out. Hopefully she'll get her own working again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Would the university not be able to lend her a computer? Usually in our public libraries there are computers you can use for a small fee, (although you can't remove them from the library) - might be worth checking out. Hopefully she'll get her own working again.


You're right Kate. I'm sure the university would be able to come up with a solution, she can't be the first student to have problems. They may well have a local IT expert they can recommend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds good, but I'll skip the herring????


No Scandinavian in you then???? , they eat a lot of herring and salmon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Beautiful work as always Sonja. There must be some very well dressed babies around your area!


Thank you Angela and Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG...that is absolutely the cutest set!!!


Thank you Gwen and everyone , I'm knitting another one and want to knit a little skirt Tu-tu round waist part any one got any ideas how I do that , I was thinking pick up stitches using a crochet hook maybe I should practise

Gwen I hope by now that Hannah has her computer up and working if not I would definitely ask on campus , the faculty staff or student help service


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen and everyone , I'm knitting another one and want to knit a little skirt Tu-tu round waist part any one got any ideas how I do that , I was thinking pick up stitches using a crochet hook maybe I should practise
> 
> Gwen I hope by now that Hannah has her computer up and working if not I would definitely ask on campus , the faculty staff or student help service


For the flamenco skirt, the pattern had a row of purl bumps to use as a guide later to add the ruffles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> For the flamenco skirt, the pattern had a row of purl bumps to use as a guide later to add the ruffles.


Thank you Jeanette, I would never thought of that


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://www.hunker.com/12529587/how-to-kill-ants-with-alcohol
> 
> This works and is a cheap way to kill ants without the waste of costly tea tree oil. However, I am sure the tea tree oil smells better.


I like that and always have all those things on hand. Now to remember I've pinned it next time I see an ant!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Never had roaches, thank goodness, and the ants are all outside. Don't use talcum powder since the scares of cancer related to it, but think in small amounts that would not be a problem. Now having an aphid outbreak on several of my roses. Am using soapy water as Molly is outside and I don't want her poisoned with some of the chemical aphid preventers. Don't know if that same alcohol mix would damage roses or not. Any ideas?
> Julie, you have inspired me with your breadmaking. Have a batch of plain bread in the machine just now. Long time since I made all my own bread, but don't want to go buy some when I am sure I can make it for less money and probably better bread. There is a new Smiths marketplace only several miles away with a bakery, but did not check it out yesterday when we were in the store. Don't want to make another trip and especially today as it is the end day of their grand opening and I am sure it will be as crowded as it was yesterday. I am not into crowds.


I'm with you on the talc. I rarely used it anyhow but kept a lovely rose scented one for really hot summer days. With lung issues, that won't be used any more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy midsummer everyone , one of the most important holidays on a Swedish calender . Celebrated at my niece's house . We managed to make some lovely Swedish food between us and I'm stuffed, don't think I'll eat for a week ???? took mishka with us and she was so well behaved with niece's 2 hyperactive jack Russell puppies even fell asleep with one snuggled into her


Saw all the delicious foods you had. Yum... Yum.... All we do is turn our sun sculpture around! I do always celebrate St. Lucia's Day though, since it is also my birthday!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Stus birthday was quiet and peaceful which suited him fine. We had a nice fish and chip dinner, with chocolate log for dessert.
> Today it's our adopted niece Nicole's birthday, and next month her family have 3 in one week, plus her nephew, and myself. A combined celebration is held on one day for everyone which makes it so much easier to cater for.
> Great photos Sonja thanks for sharing.
> Cockroaches are horrible, we have big trees nearby and they come inside sometimes from there. We don't get many, I use a bug spray in them and it gets rid of them ok.
> Don't know if you have seen a notice from Admin about pop up scams showing up on KP. I had one and informed them. Luckily we put in a virus protector and it's working well. Hopefully Admin can get it fixed, as it freezes your screen which is a real pain.


I did not see that. I never click on a pop-up anyhow but would like a better idea of what to look out for..... I know DH (who is rarely on internet and does not do e-mail) had his screen freeze and it was $100. to have debugged.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, no they are off Ravelry.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/geology-socks


Saved them...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Played my dulcimer for an hour or so. Trying to read theory, NOT as much fun but will help me learn and transpose songs I love for playing on dulcimer.


Theory on anything is a good workout for this brain. I earn better through hands on.... Good. for you, stretching those mind muscles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside painting all day, I've got the primer coat done on the west side of the house, only one electrical outlet & 2 downspouts to go around so that makes it easier. Two coats of paint to go. I'm tired, I find standing on the ladder hard, I think by the time it needs doing again someone else will have to do it.
> I was grouchy by the time I was done, I asked DH to get the downspouts disconnected for me when he was home for lunch, instead he sent GS to bring me the required wrench???? I thought since I was doing the work he could at least remove those bolts but apparently not


Leave the spouts up an tell him you asked him to do it because you did not feel safe on ladder AND trying to loosen bolts. He needs a little shaming!!!! I don't mind the ladder work, but I do mind having to move it all the time. It is very tall and heavy so hard on the back. I move it often because I can only paint with left hand and don't stretch our far... I want my body centered. Last time I did the house, I rented scaffolding. Last time the house was painted, we did hire an elderly gentleman to do it all with brush. As he kept asking for money in advance and also had some heath issues, I finished it myself. That won't happen again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


Nice. I've just been filing away yet more kits that I should get around to or sell one of these days. I have way to many.... but enjoy the work. I have huge amounts of linen and threads as well. Wish you were closer. Would love to have some of it go to someone who enjoys the work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello there, just read this and went to the helpful google...... have a look at this u tube video coz it says and shows that dbl inc is knit front AND back AND front again..... making THREE stitches.. it could be where your missing stitches are if you only making 2 not 3....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea.... There should be a description of how to do all the abbreviations of stitches somewhere in the book..... but, yes, you were only doing a single increase. Check on the decrease as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad Cathy got you on the right track.
> 
> Did the crocheters in the group see this, so cute & colorful
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478077-1.html


That is just darling.... I don't do much crochet, as it bothers my wrist, but that is just adorable and so bright and cheerful. Sure doesn't look like a beginner pattern. Just the hat would make a great gift for a little one here in TX.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


Oh no!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Tami and Bonnie. I love doing cross stitch, luckily I can see well after cataract surgery gave me good sight back. I just use hobby glasses to magnify it a bit as I work away.


Haven't had surgery yet, but can still work on 36 count IF I use good light and a magnifier. I can do one over one on 32 as well, but that is a challenge. I like linen so I don't have to pierce the Aida for a half or quarter stitch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Angela. I also did a Google search and found one called Oxon IT Support in Oxford. They advertised as being open 7 days a week and for a reasonable fee even pick up the computer; also no charge if they can't repair it. I sent her that one too with the phone number.
Thank you so much for you help. I did send her the one you looked up too. She MUST have one by Wednesay she said; also has a meeting in the morning at 10. Crossing my fingers and saying prayers. She really needs the data on her computer she said.


angelam said:


> Just had a quick look online. There is a place called Western Computers, 98 .Gloucester Green, Oxford. Telephone 01865 200201. They are about 10 minutes walk from Trinity College and are Apple specialists. Might be worth a phone call if she can get her phone working


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, hope we get better weather than last year.
> 
> I just finished my painting for the day. Kimber is going to drive me to drink, she wants to play soon as I'm outside & nearly knocked me off the ladder???? One more coat & I'll be done, thank goodness, I find standing in the ladder for so long very hard on my feet


Can you tie Kimber up while you paint? I'm sure she will bark like crazy, but you don't need to fall. Can you use 2 ladders and a 2x12 as a scaffold to help keep your feet from hurting?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Hannah again. She spent an hour on phone with apple help; they are having her download a different program that hopefully will fix it. She is beyond exhausted but has to stay up until the downloading is done which will take about an hour. She is mad since without her computer she said she won't be able todo her classwork. I told her that if the fix doesn't work that she needs to see if there is somewhere she can purchase an inexpensive non-apple laptop somewhere. Wish I could wiggle my nose and instantly pop over there to comfort her.


Hoping the download helps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll text her that idea in the morning Kate. Thanks. Guess she is getting a lot of life's lessons.


KateB said:


> Would the university not be able to lend her a computer? Usually in our public libraries there are computers you can use for a small fee, (although you can't remove them from the library) - might be worth checking out. Hopefully she'll get her own working again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Restarted the sock I frogged last week.
> Need to clean and take everything out of bathroom today as they start redo tomorrow. Yeah.


So excited to hear all the renovation updates as it goes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


Oh no, poor Hannah, what a start to her time in Oxford, I sure hope it's a fairly easy fix.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally here.
> 
> Firstly, hugs and energy to all under the weather. Hope all pick back up soon
> 
> ...


Good news on the license. Bad news on the phone. If you charged it, there may be a record at the store. Most of the stores I shop at can tell me when I bought something and the price. Then again, for warranty work, you may have to send it in somewhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Hannah again. She spent an hour on phone with apple help; they are having her download a different program that hopefully will fix it. She is beyond exhausted but has to stay up until the downloading is done which will take about an hour. She is mad since without her computer she said she won't be able todo her classwork. I told her that if the fix doesn't work that she needs to see if there is somewhere she can purchase an inexpensive non-apple laptop somewhere. Wish I could wiggle my nose and instantly pop over there to comfort her.


Hopefully the new program will work for her and she won't have to worry about getting another laptop to use.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


Darling..... and wish I knew how to make a sign like that.. though I've not tried. i also prefer the star buttons, but both are cute. The little shoe is darling but you are probably right about sox staying on better. Somewhere, I have seen the cutest sox that look like Mary Jane shoes with sox. Maybe you could make a sock that looked like that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I dislike fire ants almost as much as I hate rodents. The neighbor girls hedgehog is a cutie though. lol


I have a friend that collects hedgehogs and I do find them cute. Thought I might see one in England but no such luck. I also like squirrels but mom though they were just big rodents with tails, mainly because they stole the birdseed!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice. I've just been filing away yet more kits that I should get around to or sell one of these days. I have way to many.... but enjoy the work. I have huge amounts of linen and threads as well. Wish you were closer. Would love to have some of it go to someone who enjoys the work.


Thank you, I have 5 kits in my craft drawer to do something with plus a mermaid one I downloaded a chart for. My family crest has a mermaid on it, and I love anything ocean and water themed. After I finish the children's ones it will be my next project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I'm caught up so off to finish up this sock and get the other started, need to have them done by midnight EST on the 30th or it won't qualify.


Qualify? Is this for a contest or a KAL with a deadline?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja. Your smorgasbord sounds sooooo yummy! I love that kind of food.
> Your little outfits would be perfect for a Kiwi baby boy. Our famous rugby team the All Blacks use black and white as the team colours. Awesome!


Also the colors of the San Antonio Spurs basketball team (with a little silver trim).

FAN.... Congrats on the Fantastic run on the America's Cup, soon to be the New Zealand Cup tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Restarted the sock I frogged last week.
> Need to clean and take everything out of bathroom today as they start redo tomorrow. Yeah.


WOW, that s quick. There is so much construction around right now that it is almost impossible to schedule a home project. You should be enjoying it very soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think those ladders that have a platform that you can stand on, are an excellent idea- but of course they are pricey. Do you have stout soled boots, or is it too hot for that?


I had good shoes but the steps are narrow so it only holds 1/2 your foot


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


Bummer!!!! Maybe there is someone at the school who could take a look? I know there is a very large and nice computer store in London but I've forgotten the name and it didn't look inexpensive.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Hannah again. She spent an hour on phone with apple help; they are having her download a different program that hopefully will fix it. She is beyond exhausted but has to stay up until the downloading is done which will take about an hour. She is mad since without her computer she said she won't be able todo her classwork. I told her that if the fix doesn't work that she needs to see if there is somewhere she can purchase an inexpensive non-apple laptop somewhere. Wish I could wiggle my nose and instantly pop over there to comfort her.


Poor Girl!... I know it will all get sorted out, but 'm sure it doesn't seem that way when she is exhausted and not settled in yet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just had a quick look online. There is a place called Western Computers, 98 .Gloucester Green, Oxford. Telephone 01865 200201. They are about 10 minutes walk from Trinity College and are Apple specialists. Might be worth a phone call if she can get her phone working


Well, you really are an angel. Bet they can get it worked out and may even let her rent a loaner until it is fixed of she explains situation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I have 5 kits in my craft drawer to do something with plus a mermaid one I downloaded a chart for. My family crest has a mermaid on it, and I love anything ocean and water themed. After I finish the children's ones it will be my next project.


Love the mermaids and I've even seen a merman! There are some programs that let you make a pattern from a picture. It would be lovely if you could actually do your family crest. I have a fondness for seashells.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Also the colors of the San Antonio Spurs basketball team (with a little silver trim).
> 
> FAN.... Congrats on the Fantastic run on the America's Cup, soon to be the New Zealand Cup tomorrow!


Yes we are all stoked, it will be run tomorrow at 5am so NZ will be up early, with our lucky red socks on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally i am online. thank you gwen - what an excellent opening you made - being faced with doing that when you had to be at the doctors so soon. i had what i needed - i just couldn't get focused and was really tired. all you four ladies including julie have always come to my aid when needed and i really appreciate it.

i'm eating better at least for me. drinking lots and 7-up, water and milk. a little later i am having a toasted cheese sandwich with fresh tomato slices pit of top the cheese and after it is done.

it's been a cold weekend,

avery and his team won the tournament which started last monday. i think adyens team did not fair so well. avery came into my house carrying his trophy - he was so proud. gave him a real good hug , etc.

--- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and need to quick eat the bowl of Ceviche DH just brought me before the kittens smell it.... Pictures show you why I've not gotten anything done all day.

Sleep, stretch, chase each other, "help" sort boxes and repeat. Hard to get a good picture of them because they are so dark and blend right in to our rug and dark floors!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the mermaids and I've even seen a merman! There are some programs that let you make a pattern from a picture. It would be lovely if you could actually do your family crest. I have a fondness for seashells.


I've thought about it at times too, it's the Scottish clan of Murray, my maiden surname. But saw a really cool mermaid chart on Pinterest which I want to do.
I'm a Cancerian, water is my element!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and need to quick eat the bowl of Ceviche DH just brought me before the kittens smell it.... Pictures show you why I've not gotten anything done all day.


Ah what cute wee kittens!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope they throw the book at him, --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, thanks so much for stepping up for Sam. I hope he's feeling better soon.
> Kate, thanks to you & ? Margaret?Julie for doing the summaries thus week.
> 
> Sorleena, it's good this was Bubs last injection, I can't imagine getting needles in the eye
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bud tons of healing energy, hope the shots did what they were meant to do ---sam



Sorlenna said:


> I just had another thought about the totem pole lace... I have 128 stitches on size 3/3.25mm needle, so it will take me a while to get to the decrease part, but I think it might look good. We'll see.
> 
> Bub goes back July 18 to see if the shots worked. I really hope I never need any.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ah what cute wee kittens!


:sm02: :sm02: Fun to watch them discover the world! They've been up to the sewing room and love laying on the batting and pillows and playing with the scrap bag. I'm a little wary of knitting just yet and have all the yarn in bags or the baskets covered. We've never had a real problem, but not pushing my luck right now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending bud tons of healing energy, hope the shots did what they were meant to do ---sam


And I'm sending tons of healing energy to you. Hope you are feeling a little better. Get thee to a Dr. if not.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm02: :sm02: Fun to watch them discover the world! They've been up to the sewing room and love laying on the batting and pillows and playing with the scrap bag. I'm a little wary of knitting just yet and have all the yarn in bags or the baskets covered. We've never had a real problem, but not pushing my luck right now.


Good idea knowing what mischief they can get up to. Here's my mermaid I'm planning to do. I might look for some tiny shells to embellish it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:
 

> Qualify? Is this for a contest or a KAL with a deadline?


It's a monthly challenge and if it's gotten in on time and no errors perse, it goes onto the finishers list and is up for prizes in the prize drawing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Avery! Good to see you here, Sam. Keep building up your energy.

We got a very brief storm but it did cool things off for now.

The mermaid is beautiful, Fan. I am definitely an Earth sign--like my feet on solid ground!

I sewed some today after we met our friends for breakfast out this morning. I tried out the disappearing pinwheel and made four blocks. It was fun and I used up some more leftover fabric. I did get a picture of the house quilt but it's not on the computer yet. I don't have my knitting mojo at the moment...sigh. I generally get like this when I finish a large/long term project. It'll come back.

Hope Hannah gets her computer fixed asap. Not a good way to start her time abroad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally i am online. thank you gwen - what an excellent opening you made - being faced with doing that when you had to be at the doctors so soon. i had what i needed - i just couldn't get focused and was really tired. all you four ladies including julie have always come to my aid when needed and i really appreciate it.
> 
> i'm eating better at least for me. drinking lots and 7-up, water and milk. a little later i am having a toasted cheese sandwich with fresh tomato slices pit of top the cheese and after it is done.
> 
> ...


Great to see you Sam, sounds like you are eating and drinking much better. 
Congratulations to Avery and his team. 
Rest!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I knew there was something else! Meant to also say the kittens are adorable! They look like double trouble. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and need to quick eat the bowl of Ceviche DH just brought me before the kittens smell it.... Pictures show you why I've not gotten anything done all day.
> 
> Sleep, stretch, chase each other, "help" sort boxes and repeat. Hard to get a good picture of them because they are so dark and blend right in to our rug and dark floors!


Oh what little cuties!! They certainly do not make things easy to accomplish though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan, I love the mermaid, I can't imagine having the patience to do it though. 
I'm a fire sign, don't know if that's good or bad. lolol Mom was a cancer and always put out my fire every chance she got. lol


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to see you're online again Sam and to read that you are eating/drinking better as well.

Actually when I was reading your posts thought to myself, "ah ha This sounds like the old Sam again, Yahoo!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW, that s quick. There is so much construction around right now that it is almost impossible to schedule a home project. You should be enjoying it very soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good idea knowing what mischief they can get up to. Here's my mermaid I'm planning to do. I might look for some tiny shells to embellish it.


Love it... Little shells would be nice... You might consider framing with shells on the frame, maybe one in each corner?

Just remembered, DD gave me three tiny brownish shells, perfectly matched, when she was a child so that I could make a necklace and earrings. I never made the jewelry but think I still have the shells in the jewelry box...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That's beautiful, Joy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I knew there was something else! Meant to also say the kittens are adorable! They look like double trouble. LOL


They are really sweet and we have always had 2 at a time so they can entertain each other. It IS double trouble, but we also have 2 laps.... though they seem to be spending a lot of time on mine. (I don't think they like DH's bare legs but do climb up on his shirt.) I don't mind. One more excuse to not get work done....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fan, I love the mermaid, I can't imagine having the patience to do it though.
> I'm a fire sign, don't know if that's good or bad. lolol Mom was a cancer and always put out my fire every chance she got. lol


Sagittarian fire sign here.... Married to an Aquarian. Fire and Ice?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, thank you, can't wait til I see redo!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joy, That is lovely and I love the colors but that is your old one, right.... as I thought you were having a walk-in shower installed. Maybe I'm confused. Would be nice if they could keep your pretty tile design, but it will be wonderful, regardless.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Gwen and Kate for getting the week started. I missed most of last week as I worked and then went to the church each day to get prizes ready for vacation Bible school. We had a little over 330 children on one of the days and the lowest was around 270 children. Matthew helped during the week as well as the weeks and months prior to it. 

July is a crazy, busy month for me, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fan, I love the mermaid, I can't imagine having the patience to do it though.
> I'm a fire sign, don't know if that's good or bad. lolol Mom was a cancer and always put out my fire every chance she got. lol


People often ask me how do I get the patience to do them. I'm a very impatient person usually but this work chills me out and it's fun seeing the picture emerge on the fabric. All the signs we are born under are right for our personality I find. Fire is bright and full on, which I suspect you are.!
I think the mermaid shouldn't be too hard to do. The most intricate one was my bad fairy, she was really hard going with 100 thousand stitches.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam It's so good to see you back here again, we have missed you. Hopefully you will continue to improve, warm hugs across the miles to you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good to see you're online again Sam and to read that you are eating/drinking better as well.
> 
> Actually when I was reading your posts thought to myself, "ah ha This sounds like the old Sam again, Yahoo!


My feelings precisely. So good, Sam, to see you are eating and drinking a bit more. 
Love the art work and the wonderful romper pictures. What a talented group of people. I am amazed at the cross stitch. I did a sampler once, took me 2 years, but is proudly framed and hanging in my kitchen. 
Julie, just think, you are almost to your hip replacement. I can hardly wait until it is accomplished and you are healing and Ringo is able to come home from the kennel.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Good to see you back, Sam. And good that you seem to be taking in some food and fluids. I think trying to gain back pounds is much, much harder than taking them off. Are you drinking any Boost or Ensure? If so, drink it as a bedtime treat (try mixing it with some rich ice cream) so it doesn't spoil your appetite if you were having it between meals.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Those kitties are so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just getting ready to cast on sock 2.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sagittarian fire sign here.... Married to an Aquarian. Fire and Ice?


LOL! I bet he rains on your parade every so often though. :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just getting ready to cast on sock 2.


Oh I like that pattern! Never knitted socks so am always interested to see really neat ones being made.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Gwen and Kate for getting the week started. I missed most of last week as I worked and then went to the church each day to get prizes ready for vacation Bible school. We had a little over 330 children on one of the days and the lowest was around 270 children. Matthew helped during the week as well as the weeks and months prior to it.
> 
> July is a crazy, busy month for me, but I am looking forward to it.


You, my dear, are just busy in general. lol 
I love to hear how many children go to your VBS, that is so wonderful, we hear so many bad things that it's lovely to hear about so many children going to a good, safe, fun place for a week. 
I just don't know how July can get any more busy than any other month for you, goodness you make me need a nap. lol :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> People often ask me how do I get the patience to do them. I'm a very impatient person usually but this work chills me out and it's fun seeing the picture emerge on the fabric. All the signs we are born under are right for our personality I find. Fire is bright and full on, which I suspect you are.!
> I think the mermaid shouldn't be too hard to do. The most intricate one was my bad fairy, she was really hard going with 100 thousand stitches.


Your bad fairy is gorgeous! I'd have never gotten her done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh I like that pattern! Never knitted socks so am always interested to see really neat ones being made.


Thank you, it's a great pattern, I can't wait to finish the second one, I'm casting on now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love the sock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love the sock.


Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Your bad fairy is gorgeous! I'd have never gotten her done.


Believe me there were times when I yelled at her, and put her in the drawer and did other stuff instead. She took 5 years out of my life to complete.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings precisely. So good, Sam, to see you are eating and drinking a bit more.
> Love the art work and the wonderful romper pictures. What a talented group of people. I am amazed at the cross stitch. I did a sampler once, took me 2 years, but is proudly framed and hanging in my kitchen.
> Julie, just think, you are almost to your hip replacement. I can hardly wait until it is accomplished and you are healing and Ringo is able to come home from the kennel.


Just home from the Education Session, with the OT, Physio and Ward Sister. To find they had tried to deliver a parcel and for some reason couldn't leave it. Have to try to follow it up online. 
May not hear what time till Thursday, for the op..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Believe me there were times when I yelled at her, and put her in the drawer and did other stuff instead. She took 5 years out of my life to complete.


LOL! She was sure worth it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just home from the Education Session, with the OT, Physio and Ward Sister. To find they had tried to deliver a parcel and for some reason couldn't leave it. Have to try to follow it up online.
> May not hear what time till Thursday, for the op..


I hope that you can track down the parcel, never fails that it happens when you aren't home. I have the internet coming to check on my signal and see why it isn't to their liking tomorrow, I hope they come early as I have things I want to do, sure enough, if I stay right here, they'll show at 5pm, if I head to the post office or something, they'll be calling to let me know they are on their way as soon as I'm a block or two away. Ah well. 
It's great that they are moving so quickly to get your surgery done, but it has to be a bit overwhelming and all.

I'm off to bed, David has to leave around 5 am, but should be home tomorrow night, don't know what he's doing the rest of the week, I sure hope he gets some good miles in anyway. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan my mothers maiden name was Murray. Her father came from Sonyas area. But no idea where they came from. Except that apparently we can wear the Stuart tartan as the family fought for Bonnie Prince Charlie. 

Nothing to report from here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you can track down the parcel, never fails that it happens when you aren't home. I have the internet coming to check on my signal and see why it isn't to their liking tomorrow, I hope they come early as I have things I want to do, sure enough, if I stay right here, they'll show at 5pm, if I head to the post office or something, they'll be calling to let me know they are on their way as soon as I'm a block or two away. Ah well.
> It's great that they are moving so quickly to get your surgery done, but it has to be a bit overwhelming and all.
> 
> I'm off to bed, David has to leave around 5 am, but should be home tomorrow night, don't know what he's doing the rest of the week, I sure hope he gets some good miles in anyway.
> Sweet dreams.


I am organising having the parcel redelivered in the evening- costs $5, but that is not unreasonable when I just can't guarantee a day when I can be home all day. And of course Saturday delivery is no good, because I will be in Hospital (hopefully).
Sleep well, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fan my mothers maiden name was Murray. Her father came from Sonyas area. But no idea where they came from. Except that apparently we can wear the Stuart tartan as the family fought for Bonnie Prince Charlie.
> 
> Nothing to report from here.


Does that mean they have not yet done anything?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fan my mothers maiden name was Murray. Her father came from Sonyas area. But no idea where they came from. Except that apparently we can wear the Stuart tartan as the family fought for Bonnie Prince Charlie.
> 
> Nothing to report from here.


Those ancient Murrays certainly got around didn't they? My grandfather came from Tillicoultry, and my father was born in Glasgow. 
On grandmothers side, we have a link to the Royal family. An ancestor was a servant at Glamis castle, and was made pregnant by one of the Bowes Lyon males.
Naturally it was hushed up and the baby boy was adopted by a local family. 
Do hope you get some good answers in hospital, hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does that mean they have not yet done anything?


Known all along that will be Wednesday for the endoscopy and colonoscopy. But surgeon sounds like he expects more investigations will be needed. And also talking of working on my nutrition after Wednesday if nothing comes up.he has me on free fluids which is working well for me. Tolerating them Better than anything else and thus giving me a reasonable diet. Well better than for the rest of the month at least.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you tie Kimber up while you paint? I'm sure she will bark like crazy, but you don't need to fall. Can you use 2 ladders and a 2x12 as a scaffold to help keep your feet from hurting?


I'm going to either send her with DH or put her inside when I do the next coat. 
DH brought me a different ladder but it was even worse, slanted too much & smaller steps???? I will just suck it up & get it done????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fan my mothers maiden name was Murray. Her father came from Sonyas area. But no idea where they came from. Except that apparently we can wear the Stuart tartan as the family fought for Bonnie Prince Charlie.
> 
> Nothing to report from here.


Your ancestors must have been with mine, they also fought for Prince Charlie at Culloden


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great socks, Kaye.

Sam, good to see you well enough to pop in.

Fan,I love doing cross stitch but my eyes don't cooperate very well anymore. I've done lots of Christmas stockings & several pictures. I have a couple of kits packed away yet too.

We went out fir Chinese food fir supper, then stopped at DHs cousins on the way home fir tea.
The clubhouse at the Loon Lake golf course where we sometimes give to eat burned down last night????Terrible as it will put quite a few people out of jobs for the summer


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just getting ready to cast on sock 2.


That looks perfect, I love the design. Look forward to seeing the finished pair very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Known all along that will be Wednesday for the endoscopy and colonoscopy. But surgeon sounds like he expects more investigations will be needed. And also talking of working on my nutrition after Wednesday if nothing comes up.he has me on free fluids which is working well for me. Tolerating them Better than anything else and thus giving me a reasonable diet. Well better than for the rest of the month at least.


So a sort of positive- at least your intake is a bit better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Darling..... and wish I knew how to make a sign like that.. though I've not tried. i also prefer the star buttons, but both are cute. The little shoe is darling but you are probably right about sox staying on better. Somewhere, I have seen the cutest sox that look like Mary Jane shoes with sox. Maybe you could make a sock that looked like that.


Thank you , I've just put a recent update on tablet and now when I go to my pictures I have all sorts of options to add to pictures , fun to play with like this one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> finally i am online. thank you gwen - what an excellent opening you made - being faced with doing that when you had to be at the doctors so soon. i had what i needed - i just couldn't get focused and was really tired. all you four ladies including julie have always come to my aid when needed and i really appreciate it.
> 
> i'm eating better at least for me. drinking lots and 7-up, water and milk. a little later i am having a toasted cheese sandwich with fresh tomato slices pit of top the cheese and after it is done.
> 
> ...


Hello Sam nice to see you back and sounding like your old self 
Congratulations to Avery and his team mates


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good idea knowing what mischief they can get up to. Here's my mermaid I'm planning to do. I might look for some tiny shells to embellish it.


That looks like a long project Fan but it will be beautiful when finished , love seeing anything to do with the sea , saw the little mermaid in Copenhagen a few times


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally i am online. thank you gwen - what an excellent opening you made - being faced with doing that when you had to be at the doctors so soon. i had what i needed - i just couldn't get focused and was really tired. all you four ladies including julie have always come to my aid when needed and i really appreciate it.
> 
> i'm eating better at least for me. drinking lots and 7-up, water and milk. a little later i am having a toasted cheese sandwich with fresh tomato slices pit of top the cheese and after it is done.
> 
> ...


Great to have you back on here Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just getting ready to cast on sock 2.


Lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your ancestors must have been with mine, they also fought for Prince Charlie at Culloden


Most of the Highlanders did as they were Roman Catholics like him. The lowland Scots, who were mainly Presbeterian, were not happy for the Catholic Stuarts to regain the monarchy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


Very very cute Sonja., and I really like the shoe. :sm11: And yes good work with the sign, well done. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


 :sm25: Oh dear. I hope she manages to get it working again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this design in your new bathroom! Send those workers my way please!

Jynx, sweet kitties


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heard from Hannah in a text this morning. She has a partial fix to her computer but will have to have big repair done when she returns home in Aug. I advised her to go ahead and get it done there IF she has the time and it can be quick. She will skype with me/us later. She's headed out on a tour this morning. Whew!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your ancestors must have been with mine, they also fought for Prince Charlie at Culloden


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from Hannah in a text this morning. She has a partial fix to her computer but will have to have big repair done when she returns home in Aug. I advised her to go ahead and get it done there IF she has the time and it can be quick. She will skype with me/us later. She's headed out on a tour this morning. Whew!


That is good news Gwen


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great to see you Sam, sounds like you are eating and drinking much better.
> Congratulations to Avery and his team.
> Rest!


And all of the above from me too... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just home from the Education Session, with the OT, Physio and Ward Sister. To find they had tried to deliver a parcel and for some reason couldn't leave it. Have to try to follow it up online.
> May not hear what time till Thursday, for the op..


 :sm24: Getting closer now. :sm11: I hope you can easily locate the parcel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Known all along that will be Wednesday for the endoscopy and colonoscopy. But surgeon sounds like he expects more investigations will be needed. And also talking of working on my nutrition after Wednesday if nothing comes up.he has me on free fluids which is working well for me. Tolerating them Better than anything else and thus giving me a reasonable diet. Well better than for the rest of the month at least.


So no MRI at this stage then? Have you been well enough to knit while you there?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from Hannah in a text this morning. She has a partial fix to her computer but will have to have big repair done when she returns home in Aug. I advised her to go ahead and get it done there IF she has the time and it can be quick. She will skype with me/us later. She's headed out on a tour this morning. Whew!


Great news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam & Margaret: Good to see your posts. Continuing my prayers for you both to find answers and getting you better quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from Hannah in a text this morning. She has a partial fix to her computer but will have to have big repair done when she returns home in Aug. I advised her to go ahead and get it done there IF she has the time and it can be quick. She will skype with me/us later. She's headed out on a tour this morning. Whew!


That sounds promising. Just as long as she can keep it going till the end of her course.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sam, it's good to see you back again and sounding more like your old self. Keep on eating and regaining strength.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So no MRI at this stage then? Have you been well enough to knit while you there?


Holding off till after the 'scopes. 
Yes for knitting but only simple things like plain socks. Have the exhibition coming up but I've just not been up to doing much for it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Holding off till after the 'scopes.
> Yes for knitting but only simple things like plain socks. Have the exhibition coming up but I've just not been up to doing much for it.


 :sm24: Take care. I hope they are looking after you well in the hospital. Fingers crossed for some answers over the next few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Most of the Highlanders did as they were Roman Catholics like him. The lowland Scots, who were mainly Presbeterian, were not happy for the Catholic Stuarts to regain the monarchy.


As a very sweeping generalisation- there was an awful lot of skulduggery went on- people being bought out by the wealthy, to fight which ever way. Growing up out here we were sort of isolated from the emotion that Culloden can raise in the hearts of the Highlanders. I've never forgotten my otherwise totally logical Boss at the Forest Research Institute at Whakarewarewa, Rotorua when the topic came up one day- he would have gone out to do battle there and then. The summer before we came out here we were shown the Priesthole where the Bonnie Prince spent his last day on British soil, in a house south of Mallaig. Flora MacDonald was one very brave young woman. (for those not familiar with Scottish History she rowed him over some of the most treacherous seas to the safety of a French ship concealed off Skye- forget the name of the Captain but he was later involved in bringing French settlers to New Zealand).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you, but, that is before redo, there isn't a shower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Getting closer now. :sm11: I hope you can easily locate the parcel.


Fortunately it has a Track and Trace- once I can get some more money onto my Visa Card later today I will be able to arrange an evening delivery- just can't guarantee to be home during the day all week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam & Margaret: Good to see your posts. Continuing my prayers for you both to find answers and getting you better quickly.


Agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sam, it's good to see you back again and sounding more like your old self. Keep on eating and regaining strength.


From me too, I do hope you keep regaining strength, Sam!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, happy for Hannah to have a partial fix. Poor girl! Computer issues in the middle of jet lag and just getting settled! Not what anyone needs!!! Hope it's all smooth going forward and that she has a lovely time. Spent six weeks in Oxford during our year in England and loved it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Take care. I hope they are looking after you well in the hospital. Fingers crossed for some answers over the next few days.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops....my error. I do really like the tile design though. Will it still be there when the shower is installed?


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you, but, that is before redo, there isn't a shower.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Most of the Highlanders did as they were Roman Catholics like him. The lowland Scots, who were mainly Presbeterian, were not happy for the Catholic Stuarts to regain the monarchy.


When they lost did the British outlaw the Catholic Church? Because my family wasn't Catholic by the time I came along


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from Hannah in a text this morning. She has a partial fix to her computer but will have to have big repair done when she returns home in Aug. I advised her to go ahead and get it done there IF she has the time and it can be quick. She will skype with me/us later. She's headed out on a tour this morning. Whew!


I'm glad she got it to a usable fix at least. So frustrating


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As a very sweeping generalisation- there was an awful lot of skulduggery went on- people being bought out by the wealthy, to fight which ever way. Growing up out here we were sort of isolated from the emotion that Culloden can raise in the hearts of the Highlanders. I've never forgotten my otherwise totally logical Boss at the Forest Research Institute at Whakarewarewa, Rotorua when the topic came up one day- he would have gone out to do battle there and then. The summer before we came out here we were shown the Priesthole where the Bonnie Prince spent his last day on British soil, in a house south of Mallaig. Flora MacDonald was one very brave young woman. (for those not familiar with Scottish History she rowed him over some of the most treacherous seas to the safety of a French ship concealed off Skye- forget the name of the Captain but he was later involved in bringing French settlers to New Zealand).


It's seems throughout history the rich who wanted to gain something manage to sit back on the sidelines & send thousands of people to their deaths with promises. My husband says most of those wars were population control


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - do you always keep the sox you're not knitting on put on a foot form? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's a great opening Gwen!
> I have to try the coconut flour pancakes.
> Thank you ladies for a new week, Sam I hope you are resting and getting your energy back up.
> David's on his way home so need to get dinner started before catching up, but here's the progress on the Geology socks, easy pattern, goes fast when you read the pattern. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy darowil to help speed up the healing. have you been doing any knitting? --- sam



darowil said:


> I've read but not commented.
> The surgeon has just been. Probably MRI Monday definitely Endoscopy and colonoscopy Wednesday. To stay in at least till them. Which is a great relief indeed. Shows how unwell I am to want to stay that long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bailee brought some home in her suitcase last year from the DM. they never brought it into the house but unpacked it out in the yard and check each thing to make sure there were no roaches, the suitcase was zipped up and put on the burn pile - i think the burn pile was burned the next day. lol as an aside - when we moved to the home for the aged the place was running wild with roaches that before getting into bed you pulled the cover back to check if that were there. they are skittish not so little bugs. i think dad called in the troops that day we moved in.when they came you thought they were going to war - ehich they actually were. they had some kind of trap. these wands with pointy end that they stuck everywhere - litterly. stuck it into the wooden beams in the basement and went into every room and sprayed under the mop board on all four sides among the many things they did. i can't remember how long it took but was over a year i'm sure. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I'm out of Borax, too! It also helps with roaches. Are roaches world-wide? I hate them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally i am online. thank you gwen - what an excellent opening you made - being faced with doing that when you had to be at the doctors so soon. i had what i needed - i just couldn't get focused and was really tired. all you four ladies including julie have always come to my aid when needed and i really appreciate it.
> 
> i'm eating better at least for me. drinking lots and 7-up, water and milk. a little later i am having a toasted cheese sandwich with fresh tomato slices pit of top the cheese and after it is done.
> 
> ...


Good to see you post! Sorry about Adyen's team loosing. Congratulations to Avery's team!

We stayed at Deshler Friday afternoon and night, since I've been having sinus issues, I wasn't taking any chances on you getting sick from me in case it was anything else.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sagittarian fire sign here.... Married to an Aquarian. Fire and Ice?


Taurus and Aquarian.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great socks, Kaye.
> 
> Sam, good to see you well enough to pop in.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the fire.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's seems throughout history the rich who wanted to gain something manage to sit back on the sidelines & send thousands of people to their deaths with promises. My husband says most of those wars were population control


In this case a lot of the problem was English Industrialists wanting sheep farming lands to grow wool for their expanding woolen textiles industry. The Highlanders were 'cleared' off the lands, along with their cattle. Forced to become fisherfolk in order to survive- and of course so many headed out to the Americas/Canada in search of a better existence.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for complementing design. Redo will not have this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am organising having the parcel redelivered in the evening- costs $5, but that is not unreasonable when I just can't guarantee a day when I can be home all day. And of course Saturday delivery is no good, because I will be in Hospital (hopefully).
> Sleep well, Kaye Jo!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beck hole is just near Goathland (remember heartbeat) and Whitby . Part of the North Yorkshire national park . There are a few waterfalls there connected by a lovely walk round Goathland here is Mallyan spout one of the other water falls which is best seen after a heavy downpour as the water thunders down


What a lovely waterfall.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was cursing the wind this morning, it broke off one of the sticks I had holding the greenhouse plastic I had sheltering my tomatoes & it was flopping around & broke off 2 of my best plants????
> 
> Lovely photo of the waterfall, it sure looks like it's tall


Too bad about your broken plants. I don't know what's up with all this wind. If it isn't raining, the wind is blowing a gale. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great socks, Kaye.
> 
> Sam, good to see you well enough to pop in.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Oh no, that's so sad! I hope that they can rebuild quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try to post a funny video Hannah made of Sydney. She had put a tennis ball into a wire mesh trash can and he Is trying to get it; let's just say sometimes he is not the brightest. Hope this works and puts a chuckle in your morning. I know it is sideways but that's how it was sent to me and I couldn't figure out how to rotate it.


Our pets can be so funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That looks perfect, I love the design. Look forward to seeing the finished pair very soon.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , I've just put a recent update on tablet and now when I go to my pictures I have all sorts of options to add to pictures , fun to play with like this one


Lovely photo, and the tags are fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from Hannah in a text this morning. She has a partial fix to her computer but will have to have big repair done when she returns home in Aug. I advised her to go ahead and get it done there IF she has the time and it can be quick. She will skype with me/us later. She's headed out on a tour this morning. Whew!


Good that she's got a partial fix at least, hopefully they can get it completely fixed for her and she won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye - do you always keep the sox you're not knitting on put on a foot form? --- sam


No, but with the color and the pattern it doesn't show well to photograph unless stretched just enough but not too much, on my leg it's too much, so the sock blocker it is. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://www.hunker.com/12529587/how-to-kill-ants-with-alcohol
> 
> This works and is a cheap way to kill ants without the waste of costly tea tree oil. However, I am sure the tea tree oil smells better.


This sounds good to me. Thanks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

YIPEEEEEEEE we have won the Americas Cup!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> YIPEEEEEEEE we have won the Americas Cup!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:


It was an awesome race, our country will be in party mode big time today!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Work in progress, Harley Quinn who is The Jokers girlfriend from Batman. Cross stitching it on 18ct Aida, as you see am doing the borders on it which will take a couple or more days before it's done. So once she's done I just need to do 2 more projects and do framing then all 6 will be done for Christmas gifts. Darth Vader is next on the list.


Very nice, Fan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It was an awesome race, our country will be in party mode big time today!


That will be wonderful! It's always great to have something so fun and wonderful to bring everyone together. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, back out to hang the rest of the laundry and then to knit I think. 
See you all this afternoon, hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Fan.


Thank you, I love doing cross stitch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When they lost did the British outlaw the Catholic Church? Because my family wasn't Catholic by the time I came along


No the Catholic Church was never outlawed, but a lot of restrictions were put on the clans. Found this -

After the '45 Jacobite Rebellion.
In the aftermath of the '45 uprising the government decided to end the Jacobite military threat once and for all. Determined to bring the Highlands to heel, the army showed little mercy. Jacobites were rounded up, imprisoned or executed. Estates were forfeited, the clan system dismantled and weaponry, plaid and pipes were outlawed. For Highland culture it was a disaster.

However, it was not an unmitigated disaster for the whole of Scotland. For the Lowland Presbyterians the defeat of the Jacobites was a cause for celebration. The Union and the Presbyterian system of church government were safe. In the south economic progress was increasingly viewed as the way forward, and if that future wasn't to be Scottish then it was to be through the British Union and access to the trade routes of its empire. The failure of the '45 rising was nothing less than the passing of a way of life which is now romanticised and celebrated all over the world as the spirit of Scottish culture, yet what few people recognise today is that there were many people living in Scotland at the time who, for religious or economic reasons, wanted this passing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


My heart goes out to Hannah. It is so hard to be away from family, and it a foreign country to boot! I hope it is working soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I finally vacuumed. Dyson the vacuum, not the rabbit for a change, decided it was hungry. I had a small piece of thread crochet not quite finished on the floor by my chair that it decided to eat. It nicely unraveled it all around the beater bar, but was easy to find an end and unwind. Then it found the leg of a pair of panty hose that I had no idea it was there (I almost never wear them so wasn't missing them). Just as easy to remove that as the crochet thread. Now I have a load in the washer and sitting with my feet up. Other than dinner, I think I am done for the day. DH just got home from work and has decided to cut the grass.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally i am online. thank you gwen - what an excellent opening you made - being faced with doing that when you had to be at the doctors so soon. i had what i needed - i just couldn't get focused and was really tired. all you four ladies including julie have always come to my aid when needed and i really appreciate it.
> 
> i'm eating better at least for me. drinking lots and 7-up, water and milk. a little later i am having a toasted cheese sandwich with fresh tomato slices pit of top the cheese and after it is done.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you! I'm glad you are eating, or drinking, more. I hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and need to quick eat the bowl of Ceviche DH just brought me before the kittens smell it.... Pictures show you why I've not gotten anything done all day.
> 
> Sleep, stretch, chase each other, "help" sort boxes and repeat. Hard to get a good picture of them because they are so dark and blend right in to our rug and dark floors!


Cute babies!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks like a long project Fan but it will be beautiful when finished , love seeing anything to do with the sea , saw the little mermaid in Copenhagen a few times


I love the little mermaid from Copenhagen. Our SIL bring Danish, went back there in 1974 and brought back a lovely wee statue of her. 
The project isn't too bad, it only has 4 pages of graphs, as against the fairy which had 20. When I look at it I wonder how on earth I did it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When they lost did the British outlaw the Catholic Church? Because my family wasn't Catholic by the time I came along


Whereas mine were.

My second brother is named after my mothers father. He has his second name and surname as his first and second names. Hence Andrew Murray- so I have soft spot for a certain Scottish sportsman for some reason. He didn't get my grandfathers first name as my first brother was named after his payernal Grandfather and both grandfathers had the same first name.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee brought some home in her suitcase last year from the DM. they never brought it into the house but unpacked it out in the yard and check each thing to make sure there were no roaches, the suitcase was zipped up and put on the burn pile - i think the burn pile was burned the next day. lol as an aside - when we moved to the home for the aged the place was running wild with roaches that before getting into bed you pulled the cover back to check if that were there. they are skittish not so little bugs. i think dad called in the troops that day we moved in.when they came you thought they were going to war - ehich they actually were. they had some kind of trap. these wands with pointy end that they stuck everywhere - litterly. stuck it into the wooden beams in the basement and went into every room and sprayed under the mop board on all four sides among the many things they did. i can't remember how long it took but was over a year i'm sure. --- sam


Oh, yuk! When we travel we always put all the clothes right into the washing machine, never bring them in the house til then & when the suitcase is empty, it, our boots & anything else we can wash goes into garbage bags & is sprayed with insecticide & left in the bag several days. We know people who brought home bed bugs & it cost them $1000's as they had to get rid of all upholstered furniture & rugs & fumigate to get rid of them & I don't think insurance covers that????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> YIPEEEEEEEE we have won the Americas Cup!!!!


Congratulations.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In this case a lot of the problem was English Industrialists wanting sheep farming lands to grow wool for their expanding woolen textiles industry. The Highlanders were 'cleared' off the lands, along with their cattle. Forced to become fisherfolk in order to survive- and of course so many headed out to the Americas/Canada in search of a better existence.


Yes, lots came to Ontario in the 1800's


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=roaches&oq=roaches&aqs=chrome..69i57.6191j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've never seen them either


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas mine were.
> 
> My second brother is named after my mothers father. He has his second name and surname as his first and second names. Hence Andrew Murray- so I have soft spot for a certain Scottish sportsman for some reason. He didn't get my grandfathers first name as my first brother was named after his payernal Grandfather and both grandfathers had the same first name.


Margaret that's the same in my family, I had a great uncle Andrew Murray, and one of my cousins has the same name. My mother was Margaret, and it's my middle name too. You and I are definitely related down the ancestry! Cheers cousin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray! Just skyped with Hannah. She had to buy a mouse for her laptop because the keyboard won't work. *Angela* she went to the business you recommended and said they were very nice and helpful. Hannah thanks you very much for the guidance; me too!!! They told her she should be fine until she returns home. A bullet dodged for sure there. She is in love with the town already and says her dorm is nice. Already she has made some friends and since her first class is tomorrow she is going with a group to a pub tonight for a little bit AFTER she does a little more prepping for class tomorrow. Also, she and some of her new friends are going to try to get a quick trip to Dublin, Ireland in the next few weeks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Yeah.
Angelam, three cheers for your kind help.
I never had redo before and am a tad sick from all the noise. My fm does not like it. But have new Thich Nhat Hahn book from library and Maya and I are laying on bed in darkened room, sometimes meditating sometimes reading. I am very grateful I can afford to have redo and two guys doing upit are so nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Just skyped with Hannah. She had to buy a mouse for her laptop because the keyboard won't work. *Angela* she went to the business you recommended and said they were very nice and helpful. Hannah thanks you very much for the guidance; me too!!! They told her she should be fine until she returns home. A bullet dodged for sure there. She is in love with the town already and says her dorm is nice. Already she has made some friends and since her first class is tomorrow she is going with a group to a pub tonight for a little bit AFTER she does a little more prepping for class tomorrow. Also, she and some of her new friends are going to try to get a quick trip to Dublin, Ireland in the next few weeks.


Hope she gets to Dublin . I think she will love it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Margaret that's the same in my family, I had a great uncle Andrew Murray, and one of my cousins has the same name. My mother was Margaret, and it's my middle name too. You and I are definitely related down the ancestry! Cheers cousin.


Sure sounds like it doesn't it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> YIPEEEEEEEE we have won the Americas Cup!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


That is something at least!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, I know you are relieved to talk with Hannah! She was, too, I'm sure! I am so glad that things have settled down, she is meeting new friends, and prepping for class! I know she will enjoy her time at Oxford and other travels around the area!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think they only exist so that when the world ends, there will be one thing left to start over again. lol


I so agree! I think they will survive a nuclear attack as well as a zombie apocalypse!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I so agree! I think they will survive a nuclear attack as well as a zombie apocalypse!


So almost certainly will Ants.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Just skyped with Hannah. She had to buy a mouse for her laptop because the keyboard won't work. *Angela* she went to the business you recommended and said they were very nice and helpful. Hannah thanks you very much for the guidance; me too!!! They told her she should be fine until she returns home. A bullet dodged for sure there. She is in love with the town already and says her dorm is nice. Already she has made some friends and since her first class is tomorrow she is going with a group to a pub tonight for a little bit AFTER she does a little more prepping for class tomorrow. Also, she and some of her new friends are going to try to get a quick trip to Dublin, Ireland in the next few weeks.


Glad it's worked out OK for her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


Good luck with that, but hopefully at least, you should have some answers after.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week 
Anyone need a plumber ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good you're getting the slow prep, Margaret, and I hope it brings some results that will help you feel better.

Also good Hannah's got her computer up and running again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=roaches&oq=roaches&aqs=chrome..69i57.6191j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 --- sam


I am not even opening this....gives me the shudders just thinking about them! :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


Yea for you and for son.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


Good luck margaret , hope you finally get some answers ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large. 

I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I am not even opening this....gives me the shudders just thinking about them! :sm06:


I never opened it either yuk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea for you and for son.


Thank you jeanette 
I did your suggestion of purl a row on my onesie , I think it will work as I can clearly see were I need to pick up the stitches so thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


They are lovely sorlenna especially the house quilt, beautiful colours


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


A very mixed few days there . Great bout your outfits selling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you jeanette
> I did your suggestion of purl a row on my onesie , I think it will work as I can clearly see were I need to pick up the stitches so thank you for the suggestion


Glad to pass it along - it was part of the pattern; not my idea. I know it worked well for the placement of the ruffles. Glad it worked for you also.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.[/quote]

Your quilting is beautiful, Sorlenna. And I love the vest.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


Congratulations to DS, sounds like the exam results are good, and good news on the job. 
You mean you haven't fixed the boiler yet?? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SwedenMe:

I was looking at something else and this popped up. I thought of you immediately.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-ribbon-baby-dress


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Congratulations to DS, sounds like the exam results are good, and good news on the job.
> You mean you haven't fixed the boiler yet?? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I actually think I could as I know exactly were the leak is coming from and the part looks straight forward to un bolt and replace but that could just be me thinking I can fix everything ???? I'll leave it to the Bil


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> SwedenMe:
> 
> I was looking at something else and this popped up. I thought of you immediately.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-ribbon-baby-dress


Thank you its lovely, I quite like the green colour


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our multi-talented Sonya! So glad you were able to fix the plumbing issues; I'd still be staring at them!
LOL! Congrats to your son on the new job and not surprised he passed all his course work (must take after mom) . Also not surprised the woman bought so many of your outfits; your work is outstanding!



Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No the Catholic Church was never outlawed, but a lot of restrictions were put on the clans. Found this -
> 
> After the ÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂ45 Jacobite Rebellion.
> In the aftermath of the ÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂ45 uprising the government decided to end the Jacobite military threat once and for all. Determined to bring the Highlands to heel, the army showed little mercy. Jacobites were rounded up, imprisoned or executed. Estates were forfeited, the clan system dismantled and weaponry, plaid and pipes were outlawed. For Highland culture it was a disaster.
> ...


I have read some of this before.
Somehow my family kept their bagpipes & still have them today
My cousin gave me these photos.
The first owner of these bagpipes was my great great grandfather


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did a quilt with a house block that looks very much like yours. It is one of my favorite quilts.


Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Margaret that's the same in my family, I had a great uncle Andrew Murray, and one of my cousins has the same name. My mother was Margaret, and it's my middle name too. You and I are definitely related down the ancestry! Cheers cousin.


Quite a coincidence ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Just skyped with Hannah. She had to buy a mouse for her laptop because the keyboard won't work. *Angela* she went to the business you recommended and said they were very nice and helpful. Hannah thanks you very much for the guidance; me too!!! They told her she should be fine until she returns home. A bullet dodged for sure there. She is in love with the town already and says her dorm is nice. Already she has made some friends and since her first class is tomorrow she is going with a group to a pub tonight for a little bit AFTER she does a little more prepping for class tomorrow. Also, she and some of her new friends are going to try to get a quick trip to Dublin, Ireland in the next few weeks.


Sounds like she will have a great experience. I'm glad she got the computer working


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I so agree! I think they will survive a nuclear attack as well as a zombie apocalypse!


I read somewhere they will survive to clean up the mess????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read some of this before.
> Somehow my family kept their bagpipes & still have them today
> My cousin gave me these photos.
> The first owner of these bagpipes was my great great grandfather


What wonderful memorabilia to have handed down the family. One of my prized artefacts is the grandfather clock built in 1796, which my grandfather brought out here when the family emigrated in 1922.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


Lots of good news.
You're a great plumber & didn't know it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


Very nice.
I think I have that vest pattern in my library


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> SwedenMe:
> 
> I was looking at something else and this popped up. I thought of you immediately.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-ribbon-baby-dress


What a cute little dress


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> What wonderful memorabilia to have handed down the family. One of my prized artefacts is the grandfather clock built in 1796, which my grandfather brought out here when the family emigrated in 1922.


I think you posted a photo of your beautiful clock.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did a quilt with a house block that looks very much like yours. It is one of my favorite quilts.


That's the block that my mother had--the ones my grandmother made from my great-grandmother's pattern, and I wanted to make a copy of it to preserve the one with my grandmother's handwriting on it. I want to make another (perhaps for my sister) because this one has the "off" blocks (where I was trying to work out the pattern) and it was done block by block with the sashing added afterward. It's also just a full size, where I have a larger bed, but overall, yes, I found it a terrific learning experience.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice.
> I think I have that vest pattern in my library


Thank you! It came out a bit large, even though I got gauge. It won't shrink, as it's made from acrylic in stash, but I do like the lace pattern on it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, congratulations to your son on the job and the good marks. And good on you fixing the plumbing. I learned how to do a lot around the house when I was married, as husband was away a lot with his work and sometimes a thing (like a non-flushing toilet!) can't wait.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's the block that my mother had--the ones my grandmother made from my great-grandmother's pattern, and I wanted to make a copy of it to preserve the one with my grandmother's handwriting on it. I want to make another (perhaps for my sister) because this one has the "off" blocks (where I was trying to work out the pattern) and it was done block by block with the sashing added afterward. It's also just a full size, where I have a larger bed, but overall, yes, I found it a terrific learning experience.


Great that you have these family heirlooms. I wish I'd kept more of my mom's things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, congratulations to your son on the job and the good marks. And good on you fixing the plumbing. I learned how to do a lot around the house when I was married, as husband was away a lot with his work and sometimes a thing (like a non-flushing toilet!) can't wait.


Isn't that true, amazing what you can do out of necessity


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The GKs just left & im making supper. I'm trying to tell myself I have enough ambition left to get out & paint after supper as DIL told me I now gave the GKs overnight Thursday & on Friday as DS has picked up an extra shift & we are invited to my sisters cabin Friday night or a BBQ as my nephew is graduating so time is running out before we leave.
GD & I threw in a few more hills of potatoes & some more radishes this afternoon & I went through the garden & weeded some, if I keep on top of it it's so much easier.
GD was really tired today as she was at a friends the last 2 nights & the friends mom dropped her off this morning on her way to work

Today was supposed to be really hot but the wind sure doesn't feel hot, & the next 3 days are to be showers again so good thing I did the weeding


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our multi-talented Sonya! So glad you were able to fix the plumbing issues; I'd still be staring at them!
> LOL! Congrats to your son on the new job and not surprised he passed all his course work (must take after mom) . Also not surprised the woman bought so many of your outfits; your work is outstanding!


Agree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love the little mermaid from Copenhagen. Our SIL bring Danish, went back there in 1974 and brought back a lovely wee statue of her.
> The project isn't too bad, it only has 4 pages of graphs, as against the fairy which had 20. When I look at it I wonder how on earth I did it.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Just skyped with Hannah. She had to buy a mouse for her laptop because the keyboard won't work. *Angela* she went to the business you recommended and said they were very nice and helpful. Hannah thanks you very much for the guidance; me too!!! They told her she should be fine until she returns home. A bullet dodged for sure there. She is in love with the town already and says her dorm is nice. Already she has made some friends and since her first class is tomorrow she is going with a group to a pub tonight for a little bit AFTER she does a little more prepping for class tomorrow. Also, she and some of her new friends are going to try to get a quick trip to Dublin, Ireland in the next few weeks.


So glad Hannah has use of her computer and is making friends!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Yeah.
> Angelam, three cheers for your kind help.
> I never had redo before and am a tad sick from all the noise. My fm does not like it. But have new Thich Nhat Hahn book from library and Maya and I are laying on bed in darkened room, sometimes meditating sometimes reading. I am very grateful I can afford to have redo and two guys doing upit are so nice.


If it has cooled off enough, perhaps you can go outside for a bit to get away from the noise. Or try earplugs. I know it's very noisy but hopefully you can tolerate it for the few days it will take for it to be finished. Try to think about how nice it will be when finished.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


That is good news! Congratulations to your son. And you for selling you outfits. Glad the plumbing has been fixed. Even better that you could do it. I would have no clue!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I am not even opening this....gives me the shudders just thinking about them! :sm06:


???? I made the mistake of opening it. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


Nice work!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. They aren't coming tomorrow so I have a break. They are finished tear down so maybe it won't be as noisy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is good news! Congratulations to your son. And you for selling you outfits. Glad the plumbing has been fixed. Even better that you could do it. I would have no clue!


Agree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read some of this before.
> Somehow my family kept their bagpipes & still have them today
> My cousin gave me these photos.
> The first owner of these bagpipes was my great great grandfather


What treasures!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. They aren't coming tomorrow so I have a break. They are finished tear down so maybe it won't be as noisy.


I'm glad you have a break tomorrow. The rest should be a little quieter. It seems the demolition is much louder, but there may be some of the finishing the will be noisy also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. I do have good ear plugs I keep in pocketbook to use at movies. And I have padded ear pads for listening to t.v. or Kindle books which help cancel noise. I just forgot them both today. Thank you for reminder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The construction of the two Granny Flats has started, or at least the excavation for the foundations. A large truck is coming and going and an excavator is on site all the time- fortunately there are strict laws about when they can work, but sometimes there are unexpected thuds, and there is not very much room for the truck to manouevre. It makes it a bit awkward when I have cars coming in! 
My new heater for the Sittingroom has come, by Courier, Postie brought the two sets of fine DPN's I bought from Jamieson's in Lerwick- the only place I can find that regularly stocks 40cm long DPN's- so useful for the shoulder straps of the Guernseys I am knitting. Although both my projects presently are gloves, one or both will go into the Hospital with me.
I won't know what the other parcel is until tomorrow evening- couldn't get it delivered today, and it would have cost me a minimum of $8 there and back, besides the hassle of walking from bus to bus, and then from the bus stop to the Parcel Lobby. It is even more inconvenient on the return trip!
So I consider my $5 well spent.
I have stocked up on convenience food, including Ramen Noodles- which I try to avoid normally but I do enjoy guiltily. 
Had my first commercial Hash Browns for an absolute age- I do enjoy them, and they are so easy!
Hori next door is talking of moving out- I hope they don't, because I may not be able to get the fruit from my Citrus Trees, and have absolutely no guarantee a new family would have green fingers. His Missus is not the easiest person to get on with- but she has a real Green Thumb.
Between Colleen, up the hill, and my Tongan neighbours people will be keeping an eye on things while I am away. By this time in three days I may be in recovery. (2-30pm.).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Just skyped with Hannah. She had to buy a mouse for her laptop because the keyboard won't work. *Angela* she went to the business you recommended and said they were very nice and helpful. Hannah thanks you very much for the guidance; me too!!! They told her she should be fine until she returns home. A bullet dodged for sure there. She is in love with the town already and says her dorm is nice. Already she has made some friends and since her first class is tomorrow she is going with a group to a pub tonight for a little bit AFTER she does a little more prepping for class tomorrow. Also, she and some of her new friends are going to try to get a quick trip to Dublin, Ireland in the next few weeks.


That's wonderful, hopefully she won't have anymore issues during her time in England. I hope they are able to get to Dublin, I would love to go to Dublin, well anywhere over there in England, Scottland, Ireland, or Wales actually. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Yeah.
> Angelam, three cheers for your kind help.
> I never had redo before and am a tad sick from all the noise. My fm does not like it. But have new Thich Nhat Hahn book from library and Maya and I are laying on bed in darkened room, sometimes meditating sometimes reading. I am very grateful I can afford to have redo and two guys doing upit are so nice.


Ooh, that's not good, but hopefully it will be done and over pretty quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


I hope that they figure out what is wrong and that it's easily fixed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I so agree! I think they will survive a nuclear attack as well as a zombie apocalypse!


Without a doubt!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


Well, I'm glad that your Jedi mind trick worked on the faucet and that your plumbing skills worked on the toilet, too bad about the boiler, but 2 out of 3 isn't too bad. lol 
Great news on selling most of your outfits, that's fabulous. 
Congratulations to DS on his grades, that wonderful and I'm sure one less worry on his mind.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It sounds as if you're getting ducks in a row, Julie! I'm excited for you and hoping all will go swiftly and easily. It's wonderful to have people to keep an eye on things while you're away in hospital. And of course, packing your knitting is always good too. I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


Those are all great! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I actually think I could as I know exactly were the leak is coming from and the part looks straight forward to un bolt and replace but that could just be me thinking I can fix everything ???? I'll leave it to the Bil


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read some of this before.
> Somehow my family kept their bagpipes & still have them today
> My cousin gave me these photos.
> The first owner of these bagpipes was my great great grandfather


Oh what lovely family heirlooms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs just left & im making supper. I'm trying to tell myself I have enough ambition left to get out & paint after supper as DIL told me I now gave the GKs overnight Thursday & on Friday as DS has picked up an extra shift & we are invited to my sisters cabin Friday night or a BBQ as my nephew is graduating so time is running out before we leave.
> GD & I threw in a few more hills of potatoes & some more radishes this afternoon & I went through the garden & weeded some, if I keep on top of it it's so much easier.
> GD was really tired today as she was at a friends the last 2 nights & the friends mom dropped her off this morning on her way to work
> 
> Today was supposed to be really hot but the wind sure doesn't feel hot, & the next 3 days are to be showers again so good thing I did the weeding


I weeded in the garden today too, it is easier to keep up doing it before it gets too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The construction of the two Granny Flats has started, or at least the excavation for the foundations. A large truck is coming and going and an excavator is on site all the time- fortunately there are strict laws about when they can work, but sometimes there are unexpected thuds, and there is not very much room for the truck to manouevre. It makes it a bit awkward when I have cars coming in!
> My new heater for the Sittingroom has come, by Courier, Postie brought the two sets of fine DPN's I bought from Jamieson's in Lerwick- the only place I can find that regularly stocks 40cm long DPN's- so useful for the shoulder straps of the Guernseys I am knitting. Although both my projects presently are gloves, one or both will go into the Hospital with me.
> I won't know what the other parcel is until tomorrow evening- couldn't get it delivered today, and it would have cost me a minimum of $8 there and back, besides the hassle of walking from bus to bus, and then from the bus stop to the Parcel Lobby. It is even more inconvenient on the return trip!
> So I consider my $5 well spent.
> ...


I hope that they don't move, that would be most inconvenient as your fruit trees are in their yard area, it is great however, that you have wonderful neighbors that will keep an eye on things for you. 
Definitely a well spent fiver, much better than trying to get there and back, I don't even want to think how sore you would be after that trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It sounds as if you're getting ducks in a row, Julie! I'm excited for you and hoping all will go swiftly and easily. It's wonderful to have people to keep an eye on things while you're away in hospital. And of course, packing your knitting is always good too. I will keep you in my thoughts!


On Friday when I thought I might need to come in all I started organising was knitting! Not quite as bad as it sounds as I figured it was easier to tell David the other things I needed. And to send Maryanne for more PJs!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> On Friday when I thought I might need to come in all I started organising was knitting! Not quite as bad as it sounds as I figured it was easier to tell David the other things I needed. And to send Maryanne for more PJs!


Well, of course! You've got priorities! :sm04:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh my gosh! Those kitties are so cute!


Youngest GD came to meet them today. I guess they played too hard. They have been together and asleep first on DH's lap and now mine. Hope that doesn't mean they will want to play all night! They are so bonded to each other. Hope that lasts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just getting ready to cast on sock 2.


Just love those. I see you use the sock forms. I don't have those. I see another order in my future. (BTW... love the sheep on the blanket.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I bet he rains on your parade every so often though. :sm23:


He wouldn't dare... but his Aquarian DD might! (The other is a Leo.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The construction of the two Granny Flats has started, or at least the excavation for the foundations. A large truck is coming and going and an excavator is on site all the time- fortunately there are strict laws about when they can work, but sometimes there are unexpected thuds, and there is not very much room for the truck to manouevre. It makes it a bit awkward when I have cars coming in!
> My new heater for the Sittingroom has come, by Courier, Postie brought the two sets of fine DPN's I bought from Jamieson's in Lerwick- the only place I can find that regularly stocks 40cm long DPN's- so useful for the shoulder straps of the Guernseys I am knitting. Although both my projects presently are gloves, one or both will go into the Hospital with me.
> I won't know what the other parcel is until tomorrow evening- couldn't get it delivered today, and it would have cost me a minimum of $8 there and back, besides the hassle of walking from bus to bus, and then from the bus stop to the Parcel Lobby. It is even more inconvenient on the return trip!
> So I consider my $5 well spent.
> ...


Aren't your citrus trees in pots? Could you move them back to your yard if the neighbors move?

Hopefully a lot of the noisy part of construction will take place while you are in hospital & rehab.

I never bother with commercial hashbrowns as I find it quick & easy to grate potatoes & Make my own


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Known all along that will be Wednesday for the endoscopy and colonoscopy. But surgeon sounds like he expects more investigations will be needed. And also talking of working on my nutrition after Wednesday if nothing comes up.he has me on free fluids which is working well for me. Tolerating them Better than anything else and thus giving me a reasonable diet. Well better than for the rest of the month at least.


As long as they keep testing until they figure it out. You are right where you need to be.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great socks, Kaye.
> 
> Sam, good to see you well enough to pop in.
> 
> ...


So sorry about the clubhouse. That will really impact the golf course as well. So many leagues also eat lunch as part of the day. We always enjoyed going to the one at mom's and I worked at one for awhile when the girls were very little. Hope they have adequate insurance and can rebuild quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got my painting done. I dug out my Roper work boots & my feet aren't sore after the time in the ladder????I guess I better do that from now on???? I'm glad that's done. 
I guess I better get a bunch of things done tomorrow since I have Addison again on Wed., & both GKs Thursday night & Friday


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , I've just put a recent update on tablet and now when I go to my pictures I have all sorts of options to add to pictures , fun to play with like this one


I'll have to steal GD for a day and pay with mine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Youngest GD came to meet them today. I guess they played too hard. They have been together and asleep first on DH's lap and now mine. Hope that doesn't mean they will want to play all night! They are so bonded to each other. Hope that lasts.


Ours have 15 years and still are. I'm glad they have each other. I still think Merlin needs a kitten, though. :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from Hannah in a text this morning. She has a partial fix to her computer but will have to have big repair done when she returns home in Aug. I advised her to go ahead and get it done there IF she has the time and it can be quick. She will skype with me/us later. She's headed out on a tour this morning. Whew!


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Holding off till after the 'scopes.
> Yes for knitting but only simple things like plain socks. Have the exhibition coming up but I've just not been up to doing much for it.


Simple is best in the hospital. It is amazing how messed up concentration can get. Someone else may have to pick up the slack for the exhibition. That is not a priority for you right now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee brought some home in her suitcase last year from the DM. they never brought it into the house but unpacked it out in the yard and check each thing to make sure there were no roaches, the suitcase was zipped up and put on the burn pile - i think the burn pile was burned the next day. lol as an aside - when we moved to the home for the aged the place was running wild with roaches that before getting into bed you pulled the cover back to check if that were there. they are skittish not so little bugs. i think dad called in the troops that day we moved in.when they came you thought they were going to war - ehich they actually were. they had some kind of trap. these wands with pointy end that they stuck everywhere - litterly. stuck it into the wooden beams in the basement and went into every room and sprayed under the mop board on all four sides among the many things they did. i can't remember how long it took but was over a year i'm sure. --- sam


YUCK.. I can't imagine them in the bedding. (Poor SIL had one crawl in his ear while sleeping and had to go to emergency room to have it dug out.. a small one, but so gross!!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I finally vacuumed. Dyson the vacuum, not the rabbit for a change, decided it was hungry. I had a small piece of thread crochet not quite finished on the floor by my chair that it decided to eat. It nicely unraveled it all around the beater bar, but was easy to find an end and unwind. Then it found the leg of a pair of panty hose that I had no idea it was there (I almost never wear them so wasn't missing them). Just as easy to remove that as the crochet thread. Now I have a load in the washer and sitting with my feet up. Other than dinner, I think I am done for the day. DH just got home from work and has decided to cut the grass.


My favorite is when the vacuum finds he end of a spool of thread or a bobbin. It takes forever and a sharp razor to get it all off the neater bar.

DD and GD came to meet kitties today. I did get a shower and dressing change in and all the laundry done but left the last load in the dryer because I didn't feel like ironing. Still have a little sorting of the boxes from the computer room to do, but I see a light at the end of the tunnel... a t least until I start another major clean out area. (Speaking of pantyhose.... I am having a terrible time finding knee high hose. They used to be everywhere. Anyone know the best source? All I can find is footies and that is not what I want.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, yuk! When we travel we always put all the clothes right into the washing machine, never bring them in the house til then & when the suitcase is empty, it, our boots & anything else we can wash goes into garbage bags & is sprayed with insecticide & left in the bag several days. We know people who brought home bed bugs & it cost them $1000's as they had to get rid of all upholstered furniture & rugs & fumigate to get rid of them & I don't think insurance covers that????


Freshman year, GD had bedbugs in dorm twice before her mom insisted they move her to another building. They are awful and al their clothes and possessions had to be treated. DD is a flight attendant and never puts her bag on the floor in the hotel.... I always unpack into dresser but have never thought to treat shoes and such. Food for thought.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Just skyped with Hannah. She had to buy a mouse for her laptop because the keyboard won't work. *Angela* she went to the business you recommended and said they were very nice and helpful. Hannah thanks you very much for the guidance; me too!!! They told her she should be fine until she returns home. A bullet dodged for sure there. She is in love with the town already and says her dorm is nice. Already she has made some friends and since her first class is tomorrow she is going with a group to a pub tonight for a little bit AFTER she does a little more prepping for class tomorrow. Also, she and some of her new friends are going to try to get a quick trip to Dublin, Ireland in the next few weeks.


Really cheap airline (Ryanair) the students use all the time so an easy trip. Love Dublin (and the Penney's dept. store there... best bargains and biggest store I've ever seen.) Glad she is making friends and plans already.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It sounds as if you're getting ducks in a row, Julie! I'm excited for you and hoping all will go swiftly and easily. It's wonderful to have people to keep an eye on things while you're away in hospital. And of course, packing your knitting is always good too. I will keep you in my thoughts!


Agree, so glad you are having this done. Prayers for quick recovery.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Yeah.
> Angelam, three cheers for your kind help.
> I never had redo before and am a tad sick from all the noise. My fm does not like it. But have new Thich Nhat Hahn book from library and Maya and I are laying on bed in darkened room, sometimes meditating sometimes reading. I am very grateful I can afford to have redo and two guys doing upit are so nice.


Earphones and some music or tapes? I can't handle the noise either. Hope it goes quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. As my DS says "mom, you have 1st world problem" in other w, relax and be grateful and thanks to my dear teacher ive done that all day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


Didn't know there was a slower prep. Glad for you though. You've had so little in system, it should be easier.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


Aren't you the handy one.... Good going. Congrats to son on new job and success at school. Wait until people see your outfits on children. Bet you get a lot of orders.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YUCK.. I can't imagine them in the bedding. (Poor SIL had one crawl in his ear while sleeping and had to go to emergency room to have it dug out.. a small one, but so gross!!!!)


????????that's terrible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Aren't you the handy one.... Good going. Congrats to son on new job and success at school. Wait until people see your outfits on children. Bet you get a lot of orders.


Yes, those sets are so cute, Sonja could set up a shop & be sold out in no time


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad Cathy got you on the right track.
> 
> Did the crocheters in the group see this, so cute & colorful
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478077-1.html


Adorable, wish I had someone to crochet that for


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


MY, you sure have been on a roll and what great results. The house quilt turned out fine and I love the potholders... (and need some) what do you use inside? Batting or some thermal material?

Love the vest. I have wanted to do one of her patterns forever....Hope I can still get it. She was featuring it for a long time, a purple long sleeved top. Not having done any of her patterns, do you like the way they are written/charted?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, hope the Reno goes quickly, you're lucky to be able to find a contractor so quickly, here there are very few & those are booked months in advance.

Jynx, cute kittens, they should keep life interesting ????

Well, I'm off to bed, TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> SwedenMe:
> 
> I was looking at something else and this popped up. I thought of you immediately.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-ribbon-baby-dress


Really cute. I've downloaded as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read some of this before.
> Somehow my family kept their bagpipes & still have them today
> My cousin gave me these photos.
> The first owner of these bagpipes was my great great grandfather


What a treasure! We used to go to Back of the Yards in Chicago for the playing of the bagpipes and some good Scottish pasties. One of the pipers said he always played his young babe to sleep.... Not the quietest of instruments for that, but it's all in what you are used to I guess...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> On Friday when I thought I might need to come in all I started organising was knitting! Not quite as bad as it sounds as I figured it was easier to tell David the other things I needed. And to send Maryanne for more PJs!


So true... Glad you have your priorities in order. It is always the first thing I pack as well. DH and the girls can sort out the rest. (Though I do bring my own pillows and some lavender spray now as well.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ours have 15 years and still are. I'm glad they have each other. I still think Merlin needs a kitten, though. :sm23:


Our last ones made it to 18 and 20. These two were orphaned in the wild when only 3 weeks old so only had each other. I think it will last a lifetime. (Everyone needs a kitten.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is almost 1 AM and the munchkins are jumping on and off my lap and chasing tissue paper. Guess it is time to turn off the lights and put them to bed. I really want to finish up a few necessary chores tomorrow so that I can play with thread and fabric the rest of the week. Night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our multi-talented Sonya! So glad you were able to fix the plumbing issues; I'd still be staring at them!
> LOL! Congrats to your son on the new job and not surprised he passed all his course work (must take after mom) . Also not surprised the woman bought so many of your outfits; your work is outstanding!


Thank you Gwen, I'm not sure at all what the tap problem was but I think from now on if a few bangs doesn't fix something I will stare at it hoping that will do the job ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:



> I have read some of this before.
> Somehow my family kept their bagpipes & still have them today
> My cousin gave me these photos.
> The first owner of these bagpipes was my great great grandfather


I think it's great that you and so many others here know all about your ancestry where you all came from and the names of your great great grand parents 
I don't even know the names of my grandparents only that mothers parents were Irish and Dads parents were Swedish


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The construction of the two Granny Flats has started, or at least the excavation for the foundations. A large truck is coming and going and an excavator is on site all the time- fortunately there are strict laws about when they can work, but sometimes there are unexpected thuds, and there is not very much room for the truck to manouevre. It makes it a bit awkward when I have cars coming in!
> My new heater for the Sittingroom has come, by Courier, Postie brought the two sets of fine DPN's I bought from Jamieson's in Lerwick- the only place I can find that regularly stocks 40cm long DPN's- so useful for the shoulder straps of the Guernseys I am knitting. Although both my projects presently are gloves, one or both will go into the Hospital with me.
> I won't know what the other parcel is until tomorrow evening- couldn't get it delivered today, and it would have cost me a minimum of $8 there and back, besides the hassle of walking from bus to bus, and then from the bus stop to the Parcel Lobby. It is even more inconvenient on the return trip!
> So I consider my $5 well spent.
> ...


Sounds like you are all set and ready Julie, will miss you while you are in hospital , hopefully the days will fly past and you will be back in your own home before you know it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got my painting done. I dug out my Roper work boots & my feet aren't sore after the time in the ladder????I guess I better do that from now on???? I'm glad that's done.
> I guess I better get a bunch of things done tomorrow since I have Addison again on Wed., & both GKs Thursday night & Friday


Well done at least it is now finished, where are you going on your road trip Bonnie ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> YUCK.. I can't imagine them in the bedding. (Poor SIL had one crawl in his ear while sleeping and had to go to emergency room to have it dug out.. a small one, but so gross!!!!)


Yuk where are my earplugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read some of this before.
> Somehow my family kept their bagpipes & still have them today
> My cousin gave me these photos.
> The first owner of these bagpipes was my great great grandfather


Very interesting and what a fabulous piece of family history to have.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got my painting done. I dug out my Roper work boots & my feet aren't sore after the time in the ladder????I guess I better do that from now on???? I'm glad that's done.
> I guess I better get a bunch of things done tomorrow since I have Addison again on Wed., & both GKs Thursday night & Friday


Well done on getting the painting finished. That was quite a job to take on, I bet you're glad to see the back of that. How long will it last until it needs doing again?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen, I'm not sure at all what the tap problem was but I think from now on if a few bangs doesn't fix something I will stare at it hoping that will do the job ????


You know what they say - "If at first you don't succeed...................get a bigger hammer"! 
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It sounds as if you're getting ducks in a row, Julie! I'm excited for you and hoping all will go swiftly and easily. It's wonderful to have people to keep an eye on things while you're away in hospital. And of course, packing your knitting is always good too. I will keep you in my thoughts!


I guess that is one way of putting it- most of the things that I had ordered have turned up- like I now have the lap desk for the Laptop- I have to relocate the computer to the rehab. chair they will be loaning me- to get my knees lower than my hips, my comfy chair is just not quite high enough. I am trying not to twist- something I tend to do without even thinking. I am lucky in my neighbours.
And thanks Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they don't move, that would be most inconvenient as your fruit trees are in their yard area, it is great however, that you have wonderful neighbors that will keep an eye on things for you.
> Definitely a well spent fiver, much better than trying to get there and back, I don't even want to think how sore you would be after that trip.


Thanks Kaye Jo! I was taken by surprise- the Courier came tonight, rather than tomorrow- the Lap Desk is going to be most useful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Aren't your citrus trees in pots? Could you move them back to your yard if the neighbors move?
> 
> Hopefully a lot of the noisy part of construction will take place while you are in hospital & rehab.
> 
> I never bother with commercial hashbrowns as I find it quick & easy to grate potatoes & Make my own


Unfortunately they are in the ground.
That would be good, especially if it is fine weather- they could get a lot done.
I would normally make my own, too, but I am finding potatoes green very fast, and I usually buy only three or four at a time- they are so expensive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agree, so glad you are having this done. Prayers for quick recovery.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are all set and ready Julie, will miss you while you are in hospital , hopefully the days will fly past and you will be back in your own home before you know it


I have plans to get Eva to bring in the Laptop once I am on the Ward- the Charge Nurse said it would be safe to bring them in, then. I hope I recover quickly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Simple is best in the hospital. It is amazing how messed up concentration can get. Someone else may have to pick up the slack for the exhibition. That is not a priority for you right now.


It's been picked up already as I had been away and sick. But would like to do something if I can. But won't be doing much for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Didn't know there was a slower prep. Glad for you though. You've had so little in system, it should be easier.


seems enough so far! Had both lots for tonight so hopefully by bed time it won't be so bad. 
Poor babies/toddlers wearing nappies all the time. But then they have never known anything else.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Just skyped with Hannah. She had to buy a mouse for her laptop because the keyboard won't work. *Angela* she went to the business you recommended and said they were very nice and helpful. Hannah thanks you very much for the guidance; me too!!! They told her she should be fine until she returns home. A bullet dodged for sure there. She is in love with the town already and says her dorm is nice. Already she has made some friends and since her first class is tomorrow she is going with a group to a pub tonight for a little bit AFTER she does a little more prepping for class tomorrow. Also, she and some of her new friends are going to try to get a quick trip to Dublin, Ireland in the next few weeks.


I am glad she likes where she is and has made some friends. Great experience for her. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


All the best for the scopes tomorrow., havent heard of slower prep but sounds like it will suit you better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


Well done on your plumbing skills Sonja. :sm24: And congratulations to son and to you for selling all your little outfits. I agree with the lady, they are all beautiful. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


You do lovely work! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is one birthday listed today- going way back- flockie- who has not visited the Tea Party since 2014, nor KP since 2015. I know she works these days, but she was also a professional baker, and very knowledgeable about different cuisines. Thinking of flockie reminds me of Ceili, also a very long time since we heard from her, and another birthday that has come and gone is 5mmdpns, a few days ago.
While I am thinking of this, one day I know of that is very close is Fan on the 4th July. The Tuesday after my operation. I am hoping to have the computer in the hospital, but I will also have to be concentrating on getting myself home. There are a lot of birthdays in July I seem to recall- but it is a major task to check everyone on my 'buddy list'!
Any way, just in case, *Happy Birthday, Fan, for Tuesday*.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> seems enough so far! Had both lots for tonight so hopefully by bed time it won't be so bad.
> Poor babies/toddlers wearing nappies all the time. But then they have never known anything else.


I'm very curious about the slower version of prep. I wonder if that would be better for me? I'll check with Dr. Never knew about it before.

Hope it's effective for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The construction of the two Granny Flats has started, or at least the excavation for the foundations. A large truck is coming and going and an excavator is on site all the time- fortunately there are strict laws about when they can work, but sometimes there are unexpected thuds, and there is not very much room for the truck to manouevre. It makes it a bit awkward when I have cars coming in!
> My new heater for the Sittingroom has come, by Courier, Postie brought the two sets of fine DPN's I bought from Jamieson's in Lerwick- the only place I can find that regularly stocks 40cm long DPN's- so useful for the shoulder straps of the Guernseys I am knitting. Although both my projects presently are gloves, one or both will go into the Hospital with me.
> I won't know what the other parcel is until tomorrow evening- couldn't get it delivered today, and it would have cost me a minimum of $8 there and back, besides the hassle of walking from bus to bus, and then from the bus stop to the Parcel Lobby. It is even more inconvenient on the return trip!
> So I consider my $5 well spent.
> ...


Well goodness, it is all go at your place with the Granny flats getting started. Enjoy your food and I am glad you have people keeping an eye on your place while you will be in hospital. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> On Friday when I thought I might need to come in all I started organising was knitting! Not quite as bad as it sounds as I figured it was easier to tell David the other things I needed. And to send Maryanne for more PJs!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I do have good ear plugs I keep in pocketbook to use at movies. And I have padded ear pads for listening to t.v. or Kindle books which help cancel noise. I just forgot them both today. Thank you for reminder.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they don't move, that would be most inconvenient as your fruit trees are in their yard area, it is great however, that you have wonderful neighbors that will keep an eye on things for you.
> Definitely a well spent fiver, much better than trying to get there and back, I don't even want to think how sore you would be after that trip.


I missed that post. So glad you have someone to look after things for you. Hope your neighbors don't move.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My favorite is when the vacuum finds he end of a spool of thread or a bobbin. It takes forever and a sharp razor to get it all off the neater bar.
> 
> DD and GD came to meet kitties today. I did get a shower and dressing change in and all the laundry done but left the last load in the dryer because I didn't feel like ironing. Still have a little sorting of the boxes from the computer room to do, but I see a light at the end of the tunnel... a t least until I start another major clean out area. (Speaking of pantyhose.... I am having a terrible time finding knee high hose. They used to be everywhere. Anyone know the best source? All I can find is footies and that is not what I want.)


Walmart should have them


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen, I'm not sure at all what the tap problem was but I think from now on if a few bangs doesn't fix something I will stare at it hoping that will do the job ????


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one birthday listed today- going way back- flockie- who has not visited the Tea Party since 2014, nor KP since 2015. I know she works these days, but she was also a professional baker, and very knowledgeable about different cuisines. Thinking of flockie reminds me of Ceili, also a very long time since we heard from her, and another birthday that has come and gone is 5mmdpns, a few days ago.
> While I am thinking of this, one day I know of that is very close is Fan on the 4th July. The Tuesday after my operation. I am hoping to have the computer in the hospital, but I will also have to be concentrating on getting myself home. There are a lot of birthdays in July I seem to recall- but it is a major task to check everyone on my 'buddy list'!
> Any way, just in case, *Happy Birthday, Fan, for Tuesday*.


Happy Birthday to Ceili , Flocki and 5mmdpts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> MY, you sure have been on a roll and what great results. The house quilt turned out fine and I love the potholders... (and need some) what do you use inside? Batting or some thermal material?
> 
> Love the vest. I have wanted to do one of her patterns forever....Hope I can still get it. She was featuring it for a long time, a purple long sleeved top. Not having done any of her patterns, do you like the way they are written/charted?


Thank you. I used cotton batting for the pot holders (won't melt like polyester could). I bought a queen sized one on a great sale a while back. One will make a lot of hot pads! I'm also wanting some rectangular ones (think loaf pan size) and some bigger ones for an 8" cake pan. I think orphan blocks will work well for that and want to make some for a fundraiser my BFF is organizing for veterans in November (so better start now). I figure smaller functional items would sell. I already have some knitted hats set aside, of course.

The vest pattern was a challenge for me. The chart is the lace pattern repeat only, with written numbers for the stitches between the repeats, referred to by row number. I marked off the rows as I went, which helped, but the first few rows were somewhat difficult. Having said that, however, keep in mind that I hadn't done a pattern other than my own for ages. It might be just fine for you. I did like the shape of the vest quite well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's great that you and so many others here know all about your ancestry where you all came from and the names of your great great grand parents
> I don't even know the names of my grandparents only that mothers parents were Irish and Dads parents were Swedish


I traced my mother's family way back to the 1500s but only found out my dad's grandfather's name last year and can't seem to find any other information beyond that. They were descendants of English/Welsh if the last name is any indication but that is all I know. It does seem odd not to know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very curious about the slower version of prep. I wonder if that would be better for me? I'll check with Dr. Never knew about it before.
> 
> Hope it's effective for you.


Hasn't been effective enough yet after two sachets. But I have another sachet to go in the morning so hopefully that will be OK. 
This is closer to what I was used to from nursing. But now they have one sachet to drink quickly in a litre of water (nearly 2 pints). Don't know if use it for bowel prep or just to get the bowel pretty empty as Mum had a few weeks ago. 
I now have fluids going through for the night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to all!



Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they don't move, that would be most inconvenient as your fruit trees are in their yard area, it is great however, that you have wonderful neighbors that will keep an eye on things for you.
> Definitely a well spent fiver, much better than trying to get there and back, I don't even want to think how sore you would be after that trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well goodness, it is all go at your place with the Granny flats getting started. Enjoy your food and I am glad you have people keeping an eye on your place while you will be in hospital. :sm24:


The more the construction happens, hopefully the closer I am to having the ramp. Thanks Cathy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I missed that post. So glad you have someone to look after things for you. Hope your neighbors don't move.


Thanks Tami, I am hoping they stay put, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday to Ceili , Flocki and 5mmdpts.


Wonder what they are up to these days. Wishing Happy Birthday to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto to all!


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hasn't been effective enough yet after two sachets. But I have another sachet to go in the morning so hopefully that will be OK.
> This is closer to what I was used to from nursing. But now they have one sachet to drink quickly in a litre of water (nearly 2 pints). Don't know if use it for bowel prep or just to get the bowel pretty empty as Mum had a few weeks ago.
> I now have fluids going through for the night.


Hope it all works out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk and fed the horses.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up while waiting for the tree service man to come..hopefully will make it today.
Thinking of Darowil and Julie and hoping all going well for them. Excited for both, Darowil to discover what is causing her misery and Julie to get her misery finally fixed. So sorry for the noise, Julie, and hope when you get home post surgery it will have quieted down so you will be able to sleep.
Another fine, hot day here with fires still not under control around us. Got new line on my reel yesterday, thanks to a kind gift from a surgeon friend, so hope that this weekend it will see some action. Now have to complete a few flies..seems all my culls have been given away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a treasure! We used to go to Back of the Yards in Chicago for the playing of the bagpipes and some good Scottish pasties. One of the pipers said he always played his young babe to sleep.... Not the quietest of instruments for that, but it's all in what you are used to I guess...


I love the sound but can't imagine falling asleep to them???? When I was a child we went to the Highland games in Furgus Ontario every summer. There was bands, dancing, pole throwing, axe throwing & probably other things I don't remember. My cousin told me they still have it but nothing like it used to be.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess that's possible as they would have had the Canadians all together, wouldn't that be something. Uncle Art has been one for quite a few years now, he was a nice man, I only knew he was a gunner because grandma had a photo, he never talked about it like so many others


The only thing Bud ever mentioned was how cold it was in the rear of the plane. All of them were really bundled up. I have a photo of him in his flying suit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's great that you and so many others here know all about your ancestry where you all came from and the names of your great great grand parents
> I don't even know the names of my grandparents only that mothers parents were Irish and Dads parents were Swedish


There are a couple of genealogy nuts in my family, that's the only reason I know. I was too young when my parents died to be interested then


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are all set and ready Julie, will miss you while you are in hospital , hopefully the days will fly past and you will be back in your own home before you know it


Yes, hope everything goes good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well done at least it is now finished, where are you going on your road trip Bonnie ?


Vancouver Island is the plan unless the weather isn't good


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and need to quick eat the bowl of Ceviche DH just brought me before the kittens smell it.... Pictures show you why I've not gotten anything done all day.
> 
> Sleep, stretch, chase each other, "help" sort boxes and repeat. Hard to get a good picture of them because they are so dark and blend right in to our rug and dark floors!


They are adorable


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> Good idea knowing what mischief they can get up to. Here's my mermaid I'm planning to do. I might look for some tiny shells to embellish it.


Very pretty!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a monthly challenge and if it's gotten in on time and no errors perse, it goes onto the finishers list and is up for prizes in the prize drawing.


Good luck!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well done on getting the painting finished. That was quite a job to take on, I bet you're glad to see the back of that. How long will it last until it needs doing again?


I hope at least 10 years, & by that time I won't be doing it again, at least not from a ladder???? This wouldn't have needed doing yet except we had black mould on it & the lumber yard sold me the wrong product, they sold me the stuff to bleach away the stains rather than mould killer so after a few years the little black spots reappeared. I have now used mould killer so hopefully it lasts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is one way of putting it- most of the things that I had ordered have turned up- like I now have the lap desk for the Laptop- I have to relocate the computer to the rehab. chair they will be loaning me- to get my knees lower than my hips, my comfy chair is just not quite high enough. I am trying not to twist- something I tend to do without even thinking. I am lucky in my neighbours.
> And thanks Sorlenna!


Could you raise your comfortable chair with some blocks of wood? I've heard of people doing that


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> YIPEEEEEEEE we have won the Americas Cup!!!!


Congratulations to New Zealand!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of and saying prayers for you Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately they are in the ground.
> That would be good, especially if it is fine weather- they could get a lot done.
> I would normally make my own, too, but I am finding potatoes green very fast, and I usually buy only three or four at a time- they are so expensive.


If you keep the potatoes in the dark they shouldn't green, at least what we have here don't.
Potatoes aren't usually expensive here unless you want baby potatoes. My brother told me he just bought 75 pounds for $15 from the Hutterites. I almost never buy them, we are still eating what I grew last summer & hopefully 2-3 more weeks the new nes will be ready


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> People often ask me how do I get the patience to do them. I'm a very impatient person usually but this work chills me out and it's fun seeing the picture emerge on the fabric. All the signs we are born under are right for our personality I find. Fire is bright and full on, which I suspect you are.!
> I think the mermaid shouldn't be too hard to do. The most intricate one was my bad fairy, she was really hard going with 100 thousand stitches.


Yikes! That is a lot of stitches! I like doing cross stitch, have a kit I want to work on, but got stuck on trying to sort out the colors, have trouble differentiating the difference between some of the shades and figuring which color is which.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hasn't been effective enough yet after two sachets. But I have another sachet to go in the morning so hopefully that will be OK.
> This is closer to what I was used to from nursing. But now they have one sachet to drink quickly in a litre of water (nearly 2 pints). Don't know if use it for bowel prep or just to get the bowel pretty empty as Mum had a few weeks ago.
> I now have fluids going through for the night.


I hope you get it done & over soon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


The romper is really sweet. Great sign too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Hannah. She is in Oxfordshire now and went to try and skype us and her computer isn't working! I texted her the apple help number to call and she trying to get her wifi phone call system set up so she can hopefully get help. Said the computer comes on but keyboard & screen not working. Just what she needs happening, right? She said if she can't get it working she will have to search out a possible repair place. I also suggested that she consider getting a hopefully inexpensive laptop if such a thing is available there anywhere (obviously non apple brand). Definitely not a good start to her study abroad.


Sorry to hear that Hannah's having problems with her computer. I hope she can get repair help quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally i am online. thank you gwen - what an excellent opening you made - being faced with doing that when you had to be at the doctors so soon. i had what i needed - i just couldn't get focused and was really tired. all you four ladies including julie have always come to my aid when needed and i really appreciate it.
> 
> i'm eating better at least for me. drinking lots and 7-up, water and milk. a little later i am having a toasted cheese sandwich with fresh tomato slices pit of top the cheese and after it is done.
> 
> ...


So glad to see you back, Sam, and to hear that you're eating better. I've been wondering what to have for lunch and the cheese sandwich sounds good, maybe with some cucumber as well. Congratulations to Avery and his team for winning; bummer though that Ayden's team didn't win.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and need to quick eat the bowl of Ceviche DH just brought me before the kittens smell it.... Pictures show you why I've not gotten anything done all day.
> 
> Sleep, stretch, chase each other, "help" sort boxes and repeat. Hard to get a good picture of them because they are so dark and blend right in to our rug and dark floors!


They are so cute. I dreamed about kittens last night. I wonder why. They were feral but wanted to come inside. The one little one was determined and got in until I saw a flea on her. That was it - she was out the door. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good idea knowing what mischief they can get up to. Here's my mermaid I'm planning to do. I might look for some tiny shells to embellish it.


That will be beautiful when you've finished it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's beautiful, Joy!


It is!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just home from the Education Session, with the OT, Physio and Ward Sister. To find they had tried to deliver a parcel and for some reason couldn't leave it. Have to try to follow it up online.
> May not hear what time till Thursday, for the op..


You only have a few more days to wait.. Is it the Session people that sent you a parcel?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Those ancient Murrays certainly got around didn't they? My grandfather came from Tillicoultry, and my father was born in Glasgow.
> On grandmothers side, we have a link to the Royal family. An ancestor was a servant at Glamis castle, and was made pregnant by one of the Bowes Lyon males.
> Naturally it was hushed up and the baby boy was adopted by a local family.
> Do hope you get some good answers in hospital, hugs.


You do have an interesting family history :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to either send her with DH or put her inside when I do the next coat.
> DH brought me a different ladder but it was even worse, slanted too much & smaller steps???? I will just suck it up & get it done????


Be very careful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your ancestors must have been with mine, they also fought for Prince Charlie at Culloden


They must have been part of the "Outlander" group.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great socks, Kaye.
> 
> Sam, good to see you well enough to pop in.
> 
> ...


That is sad news about the clubhouse. Hopefully, no one was hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from Hannah in a text this morning. She has a partial fix to her computer but will have to have big repair done when she returns home in Aug. I advised her to go ahead and get it done there IF she has the time and it can be quick. She will skype with me/us later. She's headed out on a tour this morning. Whew!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for complementing design. Redo will not have this.


So, you're redoing walls and all?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> YIPEEEEEEEE we have won the Americas Cup!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


Being a plumber is not a bad idea
:sm09: Great news that your son got a new job and that he passed his course work. I'm not surprised that you sold your girl outfits. They are all so lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


All such lovely work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just marking my spot. Up to page 33 - only 10 more to go. Back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> On Friday when I thought I might need to come in all I started organising was knitting! Not quite as bad as it sounds as I figured it was easier to tell David the other things I needed. And to send Maryanne for more PJs!


One must have priorities. lolol I'd have worried about knitting first too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just love those. I see you use the sock forms. I don't have those. I see another order in my future. (BTW... love the sheep on the blanket.)


Marla got the sock blockers for me for Christmas, mediums and larges and it's the first time I've needed to use them but the pattern shows up so much better on them. 
LOL! Thank you, it's a great chair cover.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> He wouldn't dare... but his Aquarian DD might! (The other is a Leo.)


LOL!!
Leo's are wonderful people, just ask one and we'll tell you. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

All this talk of Scottish ancestors and bagpipes and I'm getting adds asking if I want to hire a kilt the very best highland wear apparently and only for £29 , wonder how they know I've been after a kilt for ages ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. As my DS says "mom, you have 1st world problem" in other w, relax and be grateful and thanks to my dear teacher ive done that all day.


LOL! I do like your DS's thoughts, I'll have to remember that, it does put things into perspective. lol
Glad that you were able to relax with Maya.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen, I'm not sure at all what the tap problem was but I think from now on if a few bangs doesn't fix something I will stare at it hoping that will do the job ????


LOL! We'll call you Samantha, twitch your nose at it. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love Vancouver Island! Will you have time to see Shirley?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, enjoying your kittens.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> So, you're redoing walls and all?


Liz, mine is not to reason why, they said something about concrete board where it shouldn't be. I just trust them to do good job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I do like your DS's thoughts, I'll have to remember that, it does put things into perspective. lol
> Glad that you were able to relax with Maya.


KayeJo, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> You know what they say - "If at first you don't succeed...................get a bigger hammer"!
> :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo! I was taken by surprise- the Courier came tonight, rather than tomorrow- the Lap Desk is going to be most useful.


That's great service!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one birthday listed today- going way back- flockie- who has not visited the Tea Party since 2014, nor KP since 2015. I know she works these days, but she was also a professional baker, and very knowledgeable about different cuisines. Thinking of flockie reminds me of Ceili, also a very long time since we heard from her, and another birthday that has come and gone is 5mmdpns, a few days ago.
> While I am thinking of this, one day I know of that is very close is Fan on the 4th July. The Tuesday after my operation. I am hoping to have the computer in the hospital, but I will also have to be concentrating on getting myself home. There are a lot of birthdays in July I seem to recall- but it is a major task to check everyone on my 'buddy list'!
> Any way, just in case, *Happy Birthday, Fan, for Tuesday*.


Happy Birthday to Ceili, Flockie, and Zoe. I was thinking of Flockie and Ceili the other day and still wonder often how Zoe is doing, I've still got her as a Skype friend, but haven't tried to contact her in case she doesn't want to be contacted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, hope everything goes good.


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk and fed the horses.


Great that you were able to get out and walk with Maya.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up while waiting for the tree service man to come..hopefully will make it today.
> Thinking of Darowil and Julie and hoping all going well for them. Excited for both, Darowil to discover what is causing her misery and Julie to get her misery finally fixed. So sorry for the noise, Julie, and hope when you get home post surgery it will have quieted down so you will be able to sleep.
> Another fine, hot day here with fires still not under control around us. Got new line on my reel yesterday, thanks to a kind gift from a surgeon friend, so hope that this weekend it will see some action. Now have to complete a few flies..seems all my culls have been given away.


I hope all goes to plan with the tree guy, great on a new reel, that always helps with catching fish. LOL! David wants to get some flies tied before we go to Yellowstone, he'd better quit fishing and get to tying. lol Yah, like that's going to happen. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All this talk of Scottish ancestors and bagpipes and I'm getting adds asking if I want to hire a kilt the very best highland wear apparently and only for £29 , wonder how they know I've been after a kilt for ages ????


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YUCK.. I can't imagine them in the bedding. (Poor SIL had one crawl in his ear while sleeping and had to go to emergency room to have it dug out.. a small one, but so gross!!!!)


EWE!!!!YUCK!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you raise your comfortable chair with some blocks of wood? I've heard of people doing that


It already is up on blocks, Bonnie, and I have a firm cushion on the seat, but the OT did not think it was high enough. I think I just have to get use to not having a support for my head and shoulders, but then it probably is good to be getting up and moving anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm thinking of and saying prayers for you Julie.


Thank you so much Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you keep the potatoes in the dark they shouldn't green, at least what we have here don't.
> Potatoes aren't usually expensive here unless you want baby potatoes. My brother told me he just bought 75 pounds for $15 from the Hutterites. I almost never buy them, we are still eating what I grew last summer & hopefully 2-3 more weeks the new nes will be ready


Even when I have them in the dark, I don't seem to be able to eat them before they start sprouting. In Christchurch I would often grow a row or two of potatoes, but the way the house is on the land, the part of the garden getting the sun, is where Nasir wants to be able to put the building materials- so I am stuck until the Granny Flat is built. Not that I am planning on Potatoes- I would be putting in Tomatoes, Egg Plants, Capsicums and so on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You only have a few more days to wait.. Is it the Session people that sent you a parcel?


It turned out to be the Lap Desk I had ordered, actually came a day earlier than I was expecting! I am not going to be able to use the Office chair and desk at first. (too low)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up so off to get ready to head to knitting. 
See you all this evening, have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great service!!


It was indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to Ceili, Flockie, and Zoe. I was thinking of Flockie and Ceili the other day and still wonder often how Zoe is doing, I've still got her as a Skype friend, but haven't tried to contact her in case she doesn't want to be contacted.


She can be a bit touchy at times.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, lots came to Ontario in the 1800's


That's probably when my grandmother's family for to Canada, before moving into Michigan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> The construction of the two Granny Flats has started, or at least the excavation for the foundations. A large truck is coming and going and an excavator is on site all the time- fortunately there are strict laws about when they can work, but sometimes there are unexpected thuds, and there is not very much room for the truck to manouevre. It makes it a bit awkward when I have cars coming in!
> My new heater for the Sittingroom has come, by Courier, Postie brought the two sets of fine DPN's I bought from Jamieson's in Lerwick- the only place I can find that regularly stocks 40cm long DPN's- so useful for the shoulder straps of the Guernseys I am knitting. Although both my projects presently are gloves, one or both will go into the Hospital with me.
> I won't know what the other parcel is until tomorrow evening- couldn't get it delivered today, and it would have cost me a minimum of $8 there and back, besides the hassle of walking from bus to bus, and then from the bus stop to the Parcel Lobby. It is even more inconvenient on the return trip!
> So I consider my $5 well spent.
> ...


I'm glad your parcels have arrived. I misunderstood and thought the one parcel was medically related. It will be great if you will be in recovery in 3 days and your long wait will be over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She can be a bit touchy at times.


Are you still in touch? Wish her Happy Birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My favorite is when the vacuum finds he end of a spool of thread or a bobbin. It takes forever and a sharp razor to get it all off the neater bar.
> 
> DD and GD came to meet kitties today. I did get a shower and dressing change in and all the laundry done but left the last load in the dryer because I didn't feel like ironing. Still have a little sorting of the boxes from the computer room to do, but I see a light at the end of the tunnel... a t least until I start another major clean out area. (Speaking of pantyhose.... I am having a terrible time finding knee high hose. They used to be everywhere. Anyone know the best source? All I can find is footies and that is not what I want.)


My pharmacy sells them. Maybe yours does too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!
> Leo's are wonderful people, just ask one and we'll tell you. :sm23:


 ???? :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are a couple of genealogy nuts in my family, that's the only reason I know. I was too young when my parents died to be interested then


I did some geneology work on our family and was fortunate enough to get information on my maternal grandfather, quite a lot actually. I know that he was imprisoned in Siberia during WWI. I didn't start to dig into family history until after my mom died. I wish I had talked to her before. I have many photo albums of hers and have no idea who the people are. I wasn't able to trace my dad's family because church records were lost in his village in Hungary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Vancouver Island is the plan unless the weather isn't good


Will keep my fingers crossed for good weather for you. Right now, it raining here----again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We'll call you Samantha, twitch your nose at it. lol


 :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, mine is not to reason why, they said something about concrete board where it shouldn't be. I just trust them to do good job.


I believe you said they were reliable so not to worry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to Ceili, Flockie, and Zoe. I was thinking of Flockie and Ceili the other day and still wonder often how Zoe is doing, I've still got her as a Skype friend, but haven't tried to contact her in case she doesn't want to be contacted.


Wasn't Zoe caring for elderly parents and was very involved?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It already is up on blocks, Bonnie, and I have a firm cushion on the seat, but the OT did not think it was high enough. I think I just have to get use to not having a support for my head and shoulders, but then it probably is good to be getting up and moving anyway.


Have they suggested that you get an elevated toilet seat? I found it very helpful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Whew - finally caught up. If it stops raining long enough, I want to go and pay a couple of bills at the bank.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope all goes to plan with the tree guy, great on a new reel, that always helps with catching fish. LOL! David wants to get some flies tied before we go to Yellowstone, he'd better quit fishing and get to tying. lol Yah, like that's going to happen. lol


Have David go online to 
http://www.blue-ribbon-flies.com/ and look at their blog and the flies that are currently working. They have some great flytying videos available online on youtube as well. That will give him a great start to have flies that are currently working. Hope he has a wonderful time tying and fishing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It already is up on blocks, Bonnie, and I have a firm cushion on the seat, but the OT did not think it was high enough. I think I just have to get use to not having a support for my head and shoulders, but then it probably is good to be getting up and moving anyway.


Could a thick pillow behind your head and shoulders make an extension to your chair back so it could give your neck and head support? Hoping that you don't have sore head and shoulders from your sitting setup.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did some geneology work on our family and was fortunate enough to get information on my maternal grandfather, quite a lot actually. I know that he was imprisoned in Siberia during WWI. I didn't start to dig into family history until after my mom died. I wish I had talked to her before. I have many photo albums of hers and have no idea who the people are. I wasn't able to trace my dad's family because church records were lost in his village in Hungary.


Check out http://www.familysearch.org as they have sent digital cameras all over the world to collect records and have indexed many of them. Many records they found just stacked in front of open windows or lying on the floor but were able to get lots of records, even from Hungary, that were thought to be lost and were just poorly stored. That site is free, but you do have to sign in and have a password so you can use it over and over again. It is a great place to continue your genealogy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check out http://www.familysearch.org as they have sent digital cameras all over the world to collect records and have indexed many of them. Many records they found just stacked in front of open windows or lying on the floor but were able to get lots of records, even from Hungary, that were thought to be lost and were just poorly stored. That site is free, but you do have to sign in and have a password so you can use it over and over again. It is a great place to continue your genealogy.


Thanks for that info, I want to do some more family searching. Another great site is billiongraves, I found my mums family headstone on that site which has led me onto further searches.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> You do have an interesting family history :sm09:


Yes its been a known story in my family. The baby boy that Annie had was my great great uncle. When he grew up and married he named his eldest daughter Annie Lyon Laing therefore keeping the connection to the Bowes Lyons.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is sad news about the clubhouse. Hopefully, no one was hurt.


No one hurt, it happened in the middle of the night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All this talk of Scottish ancestors and bagpipes and I'm getting adds asking if I want to hire a kilt the very best highland wear apparently and only for £29 , wonder how they know I've been after a kilt for ages ????


Do people rent then for special occasions like they do tuxes here?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love Vancouver Island! Will you have time to see Shirley?


I'm not sure, I have her number so if we stop near her I will call. Travelling with guys, who knows what I will get to do???? I've mentioned I want to stop & see the Capilano suspension bridge in Vancouver, it's just off the highway we take to get to the ferry. I've asked before but so far we've never stopped????Maybe this time. We've also talked about taking the ferry to some of the gulf islands


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did some geneology work on our family and was fortunate enough to get information on my maternal grandfather, quite a lot actually. I know that he was imprisoned in Siberia during WWI. I didn't start to dig into family history until after my mom died. I wish I had talked to her before. I have many photo albums of hers and have no idea who the people are. I wasn't able to trace my dad's family because church records were lost in his village in Hungary.


I'm so glad I went through the photo albums with mom before she died, at least most have names on them now,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad your parcels have arrived. I misunderstood and thought the one parcel was medically related. It will be great if you will be in recovery in 3 days and your long wait will be over.


It looked that way, Liz, from how I worded it! Presently I am rather nervous about it all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you still in touch? Wish her Happy Birthday.


Not over the last year, Rookie. If I do ring her, I will tell her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wasn't Zoe caring for elderly parents and was very involved?


Yes she was. She had to drive long hours each day so her Mom could visit her Dad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have they suggested that you get an elevated toilet seat? I found it very helpful.


I already have one, Liz- that is marginally too low, but I will have to persevere with it, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Could a thick pillow behind your head and shoulders make an extension to your chair back so it could give your neck and head support? Hoping that you don't have sore head and shoulders from your sitting setup.


That is a good idea. I won't be able to experiment till sometime tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the group photo to post with all of the avatar names identifying each person. Does anyone object to having the photo published on the Tea Paty? To having themselves identified by their given name as well as the avatar? You can PM me if you would prefer not.

I do plan on sending a small sampling of the photos around to the email addresses of the attendees. If you want to be on the distribution list for the photos, please PM me with your email address. 

Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Waterjogged, nap time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the group photo.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do people rent then for special occasions like they do tuxes here?


Yes, for weddings and graduations although a lot of people buy their own - DH and both boys have the complete outfits and Luke at 6 months old had his kilt on for DS#2's wedding in 2013!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do people rent then for special occasions like they do tuxes here?


Yes especially for weddings
Snap l Kate ????I wondered if they had them
Lovely picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure, I have her number so if we stop near her I will call. Travelling with guys, who knows what I will get to do???? I've mentioned I want to stop & see the Capilano suspension bridge in Vancouver, it's just off the highway we take to get to the ferry. I've asked before but so far we've never stopped????Maybe this time. We've also talked about taking the ferry to some of the gulf islands


I looked it up , there are some really nice places to see there, hope you have a nice time even though you are travelling with guys ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the group photo to post with all of the avatar names identifying each person. Does anyone object to having the photo published on the Tea Paty? To having themselves identified by their given name as well as the avatar? You can PM me if you would prefer not.
> 
> I do plan on sending a small sampling of the photos around to the email addresses of the attendees. If you want to be on the distribution list for the photos, please PM me with your email address.
> 
> Thanks.


No objection from me, though DH would rather not. Just mark him as my DH please. Sending you a pm in a minute.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Waterjogged, nap time.


Enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - i would have put it where the sun don't shine. --- sam



angelam said:


> I think if I'd been in your position DH might have finished up wearing the wrench. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh no - i would have put it where the sun don't shine. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if that is dark blue i vote for the stars. --- sam that is a super cool onsie sonjs. love the sign. maybe you should have cloth ones made up to sew into the back of things to knit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is the romper / onesie I've been working on not sure about the shoe or which buttons to use but I'll keep thinking for a while , was making stripey socks to go with it but I got myself in a right muddle with heel that I just pulled it out , might try again as I think I prefer socks . Got loads of possibilities in my head now I know how to make the straps curve in , doesnt really show in the picture , and put button openings down below more onesie and some pinafore in my future
> Got a nice ball of fine sky blue sparkly yarn that I think will make a nice onesie with a tu tu wonder if I'll have enough
> 
> Edit do you like my sign ????I've updated my ( sons no more ) tablet and found how to do these


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

I would love to see the photo with the names
quote=RookieRetiree]I have the group photo to post with all of the avatar names identifying each person. Does anyone object to having the photo published on the Tea Paty? To having themselves identified by their given name as well as the avatar? You can PM me if you would prefer not.

I do plan on sending a small sampling of the photos around to the email addresses of the attendees. If you want to be on the distribution list for the photos, please PM me with your email address.

Thanks.[/quote]


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> if that is dark blue i vote for the stars. --- sam that is a super cool onsie sonjs. love the sign. maybe you should have cloth ones made up to sew into the back of things to knit. --- sam


Yes navy and white Sam, I've gone with stars


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g 
Goodnight everyone ✨


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g
> Goodnight everyone ✨


Night night. Hope the pain is gone by morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what all are they going to do. be sure to take before and after pictures. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Restarted the sock I frogged last week.
> Need to clean and take everything out of bathroom today as they start redo tomorrow. Yeah.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully this is just a bump in the road - everything should be uphill from here. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Hannah again. She spent an hour on phone with apple help; they are having her download a different program that hopefully will fix it. She is beyond exhausted but has to stay up until the downloading is done which will take about an hour. She is mad since without her computer she said she won't be able todo her classwork. I told her that if the fix doesn't work that she needs to see if there is somewhere she can purchase an inexpensive non-apple laptop somewhere. Wish I could wiggle my nose and instantly pop over there to comfort her.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Finally caught up for the first time this month.
Glad to see you posting Sam, hope you are feeling better every day.
DH and I have been very busy cleaning out my DD's house this month, what a chore. Charity did well and family was got items they wanted or cherished.
Glad Hannah got her computer working, hoping she has a great time.
Jynx the kittens are adorable.
Sorlenna and Sonja it is always great to see your work. Have found out both babies coming to DDs are boys and healthy. Am finishing lego afghans for first 2 DGSs for Christmas than to start some for new babies. Also have 1 rag quilt started, then to do a second one. Planned homemade gifts for all for Christmas but may have to rethink that one with these new additions on the way.
Prayers for all in need and hugs for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, for weddings and graduations although a lot of people buy their own - DH and both boys have the complete outfits and Luke at 6 months old had his kilt on for DS#2's wedding in 2013!


My word, what a leap forwards to the adventurous fellow he is now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Night night. Hope the pain is gone by morning.


From me too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't baby kittens the cat's meow? our newest ones are 5or6 weeks old- two black and two all grey. you usually see them altogether. bentley carries them over his arm usually two at a time. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and need to quick eat the bowl of Ceviche DH just brought me before the kittens smell it.... Pictures show you why I've not gotten anything done all day.
> 
> Sleep, stretch, chase each other, "help" sort boxes and repeat. Hard to get a good picture of them because they are so dark and blend right in to our rug and dark floors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, it is perfectly normal to be scared. There are so many successes with hip replacement. Today at swimming I talked with the husband of one of my swim mates who had the surgery about 3 weeks ago. He had been discharged home from rehab, seemed to be moving about quite comfortably with a walker and was quite chipper. We are all thinking very positive thoughts for you❤


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have David go online to
> http://www.blue-ribbon-flies.com/ and look at their blog and the flies that are currently working. They have some great flytying videos available online on youtube as well. That will give him a great start to have flies that are currently working. Hope he has a wonderful time tying and fishing.


Thank you Joyce! I read that to him he said thanks, he'll look into it, thinks he may have watched some of theirs but not sure. 
He didn't have any luck at the lake today so when it started to rain, came home, may go to the river to fish for a while I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She can be a bit touchy at times.


Yes, and she had a lot on her plate too. I wonder how her parents are doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, it is perfectly normal to be scared. There are so many successes with hip replacement. Today at swimming I talked with the husband of one of my swim mates who had the surgery about 3 weeks ago. He had been discharged home from rehab, seemed to be moving about quite comfortably with a walker and was quite chipper. We are all thinking very positive thoughts for you❤


Thank you, Marilyn! I guess today and tomorrow will go quite quickly, but I think Friday morning may be a bit slow! I am glad it has been a busy week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did some geneology work on our family and was fortunate enough to get information on my maternal grandfather, quite a lot actually. I know that he was imprisoned in Siberia during WWI. I didn't start to dig into family history until after my mom died. I wish I had talked to her before. I have many photo albums of hers and have no idea who the people are. I wasn't able to trace my dad's family because church records were lost in his village in Hungary.


I love the genealogy site that Joyce gave us, I need to get back to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and she had a lot on her plate too. I wonder how her parents are doing.


She had a pretty rough time with the Fibromyalgia and all. Maybe one day I will try ringing her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wasn't Zoe caring for elderly parents and was very involved?


Yes, they had to put her dad in a home quite a way from where they lived if I remember right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they had to put her dad in a home quite a way from where they lived if I remember right.


That is what I remember as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , I've just put a recent update on tablet and now when I go to my pictures I have all sorts of options to add to pictures , fun to play with like this one


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks for that info, I want to do some more family searching. Another great site is billiongraves, I found my mums family headstone on that site which has led me onto further searches.


That's a cool site too, I may make a request for my moms headstone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure, I have her number so if we stop near her I will call. Travelling with guys, who knows what I will get to do???? I've mentioned I want to stop & see the Capilano suspension bridge in Vancouver, it's just off the highway we take to get to the ferry. I've asked before but so far we've never stopped????Maybe this time. We've also talked about taking the ferry to some of the gulf islands


Just remind them that they didn't want to go to other places that you suggested, then later wished they had. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't baby kittens the cat's meow? our newest ones are 5or6 weeks old- two black and two all grey. you usually see them altogether. bentley carries them over his arm usually two at a time. --- sam


And he was doing a great job of making sure that no one escaped with one during KAP too. LOL!!! But he made sure that everyone got to hold and pet one. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the group photo to post with all of the avatar names identifying each person. Does anyone object to having the photo published on the Tea Paty? To having themselves identified by their given name as well as the avatar? You can PM me if you would prefer not.
> 
> I do plan on sending a small sampling of the photos around to the email addresses of the attendees. If you want to be on the distribution list for the photos, please PM me with your email address.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm in. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, for weddings and graduations although a lot of people buy their own - DH and both boys have the complete outfits and Luke at 6 months old had his kilt on for DS#2's wedding in 2013!


Awe!!! What a lovely photo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g
> Goodnight everyone ✨


I sure hope it's gone when you wake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


You wouldn't be human if not scared at least a little bit, it's a scary thing to go under the knife, but we'll all be praying and sending lots of positive energy your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She had a pretty rough time with the Fibromyalgia and all. Maybe one day I will try ringing her.


Yes she did. 
:sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No objection from me, though DH would rather not. Just mark him as my DH please. Sending you a pm in a minute.


Ok


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g
> Goodnight everyone ✨


Sleep well. Hope it's better in the a.m.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm in. :sm24:


Marla too?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


Amen to that. Thanks, Fan.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


That's good to hear. Yes, we are saying prayers for Julie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


That will be wonderful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marla too?


Yes, she'll be fine with it, she doesn't like her picture taken but doesn't care so much if it's shared when it's a group photo. If it was her alone, she'd not be thrilled. lol But I'd do it anyway. :sm15:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's great that you and so many others here know all about your ancestry where you all came from and the names of your great great grand parents
> I don't even know the names of my grandparents only that mothers parents were Irish and Dads parents were Swedish


I know all grandparen'ts names but pretty much the same way after that, especially since one grandmother took her stepfather's name for just the day before she was to marry. Fortunately, someone on each side of our family have done some extensive research and I have much of it on paper somewhere. DH is wanting to have his DNA done. That can be full of surprises.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I believe you said they were reliable so not to worry.


????

His wife does dog rescue so I think they are kind, honest people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up and think I'll go knit and get dinner ready.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love, love, love the kilts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> seems enough so far! Had both lots for tonight so hopefully by bed time it won't be so bad.
> Poor babies/toddlers wearing nappies all the time. But then they have never known anything else.


I must say, it was a lot easier to do when I had the darned colostomy bag...... not that I would ever want that again!!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG what a great photo. Not sure who is CUTER !!
Thanks for sharing


KateB said:


> Yes, for weddings and graduations although a lot of people buy their own - DH and both boys have the complete outfits and Luke at 6 months old had his kilt on for DS#2's wedding in 2013!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I posted before pic. They are giving me walk in shower with a half wall, new toilet and sink, new walls, and maybe new floor.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Walmart should have them


Must run over there and Target. It used to be the grocery store and the drugstore carried them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


 :sm24: Indeed! It will be wonderful knowing healing is taking place.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, wonderfully kind to visit Julie and keep us up to date. Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, for weddings and graduations although a lot of people buy their own - DH and both boys have the complete outfits and Luke at 6 months old had his kilt on for DS#2's wedding in 2013!


Great looking outfits, Luke us so cute in that.( so is your DH too but he mightn't appreciate that comment????) What tartan is that?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g
> Goodnight everyone ✨


Oh, no, hope it's better by morning


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you. I used cotton batting for the pot holders (won't melt like polyester could). I bought a queen sized one on a great sale a while back. One will make a lot of hot pads! I'm also wanting some rectangular ones (think loaf pan size) and some bigger ones for an 8" cake pan. I think orphan blocks will work well for that and want to make some for a fundraiser my BFF is organizing for veterans in November (so better start now). I figure smaller functional items would sell. I already have some knitted hats set aside, of course.
> 
> The vest pattern was a challenge for me. The chart is the lace pattern repeat only, with written numbers for the stitches between the repeats, referred to by row number. I marked off the rows as I went, which helped, but the first few rows were somewhat difficult. Having said that, however, keep in mind that I hadn't done a pattern other than my own for ages. It might be just fine for you. I did like the shape of the vest quite well.


Love the idea of the different blocks for pots. (I usually use wool batting so that would work.) I'm going to steal the idea and make some of blocks I've wanted to try without committing to a quilt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just remind them that they didn't want to go to other places that you suggested, then later wished they had. :sm02:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


It's great you are close enough to visit


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g
> Goodnight everyone ✨


Hope you are pain free in the morning


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Finally caught up for the first time this month.
> Glad to see you posting Sam, hope you are feeling better every day.
> DH and I have been very busy cleaning out my DD's house this month, what a chore. Charity did well and family was got items they wanted or cherished.
> Glad Hannah got her computer working, hoping she has a great time.
> ...


It's good to see you post. Cleaning out a house is no easy chore at the best of times. Please don't tell my DGSs that there is a pattern for lego afghans! ???? I would end up doing at least 4!!! Congratulations on the soon to be here healthy baby boys.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, I remember the photos from the wedding. What a handsome crew you've got!

I managed to avert a crisis--we ran out of kitty treats! So I dashed to the store and got back just in time for supper snackies! Whew! LOL These cats are so rotten. I also paid bills today (nothing funny there) and worked a bit. Was hoping for rain but nope. We did get a few clouds at least. 

Sonja, I hope your back feels better when you wake up. Healing thoughts for all others in need.

Happy day to the birthday girls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, but with the color and the pattern it doesn't show well to photograph unless stretched just enough but not too much, on my leg it's too much, so the sock blocker it is. lol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


This is so kind of you. Wish I was close enough to be able to do this as well. Normal to be frightened when one is having major surgery. 
Julie, epidural is a great option and will give you much pain relief. Usually combined with sedation or a light general. Trust your anesthesia and surgery personnel as you know that they, as well as you, want the very best for you and have a track record of success. My across the street neighbor had his hip done 4 weeks ago and was out riding his lawn mower and mowing the lawn. He is walking better than I have seen him walk in the last year and telling me that he wished he had had the hip replacement already a year ago. I am hoping you will have this same success, Julie.
Just ripped out the knocker..it had some mistakes I could not tolerate. Starting over and had to look up m1r just to be sure I was doing it correctly. Boy, is my knitting rusty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the idea of the different blocks for pots. (I usually use wool batting so that would work.) I'm going to steal the idea and make some of blocks I've wanted to try without committing to a quilt.


 :sm24: That's exactly my plan, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats - why did that oracle preform so poorly? --- sam



Fan said:


> YIPEEEEEEEE we have won the Americas Cup!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


How nice to be going out for tea with your friend! As to being brace, I know it's hard, and a bit scary, but remember that we are all there in spirit holding your hand and you are in all our prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the genealogy site that Joyce gave us, I need to get back to that.


So do I, both!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a cool site too, I may make a request for my moms headstone.


You can also try www.findagrave.com pics are taken of headstones by volunteers. It may have been taken over by ansestry though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just remind them that they didn't want to go to other places that you suggested, then later wished they had. :sm02:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And he was doing a great job of making sure that no one escaped with one during KAP too. LOL!!! But he made sure that everyone got to hold and pet one. :sm23:


He sure did! I was beginning to wonder if Sheepy was going to nap right along with the little black one napping on her chest!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Margaret & Jynx, here are socks for you. I think I'm going to save these to make this winter. 
Drops Pattern 178-22, Knitted Socks In Multi-Colored Pattern In Fabel
It would not let me post the link, said it was too much promotion. 
It's a garnstudio drops pattern though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Vancouver Island is the plan unless the weather isn't good


I'm available to carry luggage! When is your trip scheduled? Matybe the weather will straighten out by then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be sending you tons of healing energy although the tests are probably done by now. how is your mother? --- sam



darowil said:


> And now begins my prep day for tomorrow's scopes. He is giving me the slower prep so I don't have to drink large amounts of fluids in a short time- I just couldn't have done it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


Thank you so much Fan! Please give Julie gentle hugs for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and the mosquitoes. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So almost certainly will Ants.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yikes! That is a lot of stitches! I like doing cross stitch, have a kit I want to work on, but got stuck on trying to sort out the colors, have trouble differentiating the difference between some of the shades and figuring which color is which.


Sometimes it helps to count the number of threads you have in each color... as the legend will tell you there are 3 strands of X color and 5 of the one close to it. If all else fails, it is probably DMC and you can go to store with your threads and look at the whole package to determine differences.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know all grandparen'ts names but pretty much the same way after that, especially since one grandmother took her stepfather's name for just the day before she was to marry. Fortunately, someone on each side of our family have done some extensive research and I have much of it on paper somewhere. DH is wanting to have his DNA done. That can be full of surprises.


DH's family on his dad's side is done way back. We have a crest. One of his ancestors was the mayor of London!

As to having DNA done, I won't. I have heard too many negative things as to how the information may be used by the company doing the test, and fairly vague results. Our DDIL did it and it was very inconclusive and also didn't tell her anything that she already has proof of. 
But each must make their own choice about having it done. DDIL wouldn't have listened to us about not having it done anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie how are you getting to the hospital? I know you are nervous but also know you are in all our prayers. I am so looking forward to you being pain free and able to have so much more mobility. Sending up prayers for calmness and healing already.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go sonja - kudoes to #1 son. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thought this week was going to be one of those weeks as the cold tap in the kitchen stopped working on Saturday morning , gave it a few bangs and that didn't help so unscrewed it all and stared at it didnt have a clue what was wrong so put it all together again and it worked , this morning the toilet in main bathroom refused to flush so tool box out again and that is fixed so I reckon along with the boiler needing fixing that is surely my 3 for the week then today we got the good news that youngest son has got himself a new job yippee it's more hours but hopefully it won't interfere with his studies , then he got the good news that he passed all his course work and 2 of his exams so just waiting for 2 more exam results then more good news a lovely young lady who lives nearby bought most of my girl outfits that I had , she said she would have bought all of them as they were beautiful but a couple were to small . I will be making a nice donation this week , so all in turned into a good start for this week
> Anyone need a plumber ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> OMG what a great photo. Not sure who is CUTER !!
> Thanks for sharing


Welcome to the tea party! Please pull up a chair and join us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so thankful you will be able to visit Julie after her surgery. You are a good friend Fan.


Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are so cute. I dreamed about kittens last night. I wonder why. They were feral but wanted to come inside. The one little one was determined and got in until I saw a flea on her. That was it - she was out the door. :sm09:


Aw,,,, these darlings were left orphaned in the wild as well and I do think they had fleas, but the guy who took them in gave them 2 baths before we picked them up. No fleas allowed here either!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Must run over there and Target. It used to be the grocery store and the drugstore carried them.


Our Walmart even has them go 50 cents in little plastic containers. If I want to use them for a project, containing a ball of yarn or putting dryer balls in to felt, those are what I get. I don't wear them very often as they make my legs hurt terribly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sweater vest is beautiful - beautifully knitted. love the quilts. someone is going to be look'in mighty fine in that vest. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to NZ on the Americas cup. Fan, I don't remember seeing the fairy--but wowza what a lot of pages for a chart. I can't imagine! I know I've never done any cross stitch that large.
> 
> I got the pictures of my sewing yesterday uploaded, and I also realized I never posted the photos of the vest I knitted, either, so I'll attach them here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, I remember the photos from the wedding. What a handsome crew you've got!
> 
> I managed to avert a crisis--we ran out of kitty treats! So I dashed to the store and got back just in time for supper snackies! Whew! LOL These cats are so rotten. I also paid bills today (nothing funny there) and worked a bit. Was hoping for rain but nope. We did get a few clouds at least.
> 
> ...


Oh no! That would be as bad as us forgetting the rabbit food last week! I need to pay bills tomorrow ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sometimes it helps to count the number of threads you have in each color... as the legend will tell you there are 3 strands of X color and 5 of the one close to it. If all else fails, it is probably DMC and you can go to store with your threads and look at the whole package to determine differences.


Good idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll gladly send you some of mine to do also! LOL.


tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! That would be as bad as us forgetting the rabbit food last week! I need to pay bills tomorrow ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!
> Leo's are wonderful people, just ask one and we'll tell you. :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm02: Must introduce you to eldest DD and you can have a mutual admiration society.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats - why did that oracle preform so poorly? --- sam


They were out gunned by our awesome gold medal Olympic winner Peter Burling at the helm, and also the guys on cycles instead of grinders as Oracle had.
The boats, including Oracles were built here in NZ. Oracle did everything they could to match our speed with changes made, but couldn't match the expertise of our guys. So the Americas Cup is now New Zealand's Cup for the second time. Peter is only 26 years old and the youngest to have won it in its 150 years of being held. It's the oldest sporting trophy around. Kiwi's can fly even if the actual bird can't lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll gladly send you some of mine to do also! LOL.


???? No thanks. I have plenty of my own. We just got propert taxes, in addition to the usual bills, and have several from dr offices to also pay. And the next whopper to arrive will be insurance. Ouch. Probably close to $3000 before insurance.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thankful you will be able to visit Julie after her surgery. You are a good friend Fan.


She is very special to me, and I owe it to all of you wonderful folks to do what I can to support her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> They were out gunned by our awesome gold medal Olympic winner Peter Burling at the helm, and also the guys on cycles instead of grinders as Oracle had.
> The boats, including Oracles were built here in NZ. Oracle did everything they could to match our speed with changes made, but couldn't match the expertise of our guys. So the Americas Cup is now New Zealand's Cup for the second time. Peter is only 26 years old and the youngest to have won it in its 150 years of being held. It's the oldest sporting trophy around. Kiwi's can fly even if the actual bird can't lol!


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> She is very special to me, and I owe it to all of you wonderful folks to do what I can to support her.


We do appreciate it !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would at least go and watch them to see if you were right, --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I actually think I could as I know exactly were the leak is coming from and the part looks straight forward to un bolt and replace but that could just be me thinking I can fix everything ???? I'll leave it to the Bil


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, mine is not to reason why, they said something about concrete board where it shouldn't be. I just trust them to do good job.


They have to have the concrete/blue board continue on down where the tub is currently and would have to mess up some of the tile to make a seam and then match tile so easier to just start from scratch. It is the same for me with replacing the tubs only since there is a lip that has to go under the board.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, enjoying your kittens.


They certainly keep us entertained, when they aren't sleeping!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you, there was a big party going on here yesterday, no doubt lots of hangovers afterwards, and sick days for workers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, for weddings and graduations although a lot of people buy their own - DH and both boys have the complete outfits and Luke at 6 months old had his kilt on for DS#2's wedding in 2013!


What a precious and happy picture!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g
> Goodnight everyone ✨


Not good that it seems to be a recurring problem. Maybe too much home maintenance? Hope it is all better in the morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Aw,,,, these darlings were left orphaned in the wild as well and I do think they had fleas, but the guy who took them in gave them 2 baths before we picked them up. No fleas allowed here either!!!


One good thing about living in the desert--no fleas! No ticks or mosquitoes to speak of either, unless you're close to the river.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the sweater vest is beautiful - beautifully knitted. love the quilts. someone is going to be look'in mighty fine in that vest. --- sam


Thank you, Sam! I made the vest for myself but it came out a little large so will try to find someone to give it to.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm02: :sm02: Must introduce you to eldest DD and you can have a mutual admiration society.


My eldest is a Leo too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Finally caught up for the first time this month.
> Glad to see you posting Sam, hope you are feeling better every day.
> DH and I have been very busy cleaning out my DD's house this month, what a chore. Charity did well and family was got items they wanted or cherished.
> Glad Hannah got her computer working, hoping she has a great time.
> ...


Don't envy you cleaning out dad's house. It is a huge chore.

The kittens are helping with rag quilts at the moment since the young girl behind me is making one on my machine... I have one cut out as well and would really like to get all the flannel in the bin gone.

Congrats on the new little men coming into your life.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sending healing vibes to all of those in need!

Kittens are precious, and the posted knitting items are beautiful!

One of the elite suburbs of Dallas is named Highland Park, and they are the Scots. They have bagpipes and those students wear kilts. I heard that the band director ordered the material for the kilts from Scotland so the plaid would be authentic. Like I said, this is a very elite, rich, area!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't baby kittens the cat's meow? our newest ones are 5or6 weeks old- two black and two all grey. you usually see them altogether. bentley carries them over his arm usually two at a time. --- sam


Bentley sure kept an eye on the kittens, even when he let some of us hold them at the KAP!

It really is fun to have little ones in the house again. I think these are just turning 6 weeks. One is definitely the runt of the litter, tiny, tiny. They are so "helpful" and keep us entertained.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check out http://www.familysearch.org as they have sent digital cameras all over the world to collect records and have indexed many of them. Many records they found just stacked in front of open windows or lying on the floor but were able to get lots of records, even from Hungary, that were thought to be lost and were just poorly stored. That site is free, but you do have to sign in and have a password so you can use it over and over again. It is a great place to continue your genealogy.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes its been a known story in my family. The baby boy that Annie had was my great great uncle. When he grew up and married he named his eldest daughter Annie Lyon Laing therefore keeping the connection to the Bowes Lyons.


So he's related to the Queen Mother Elizabeth who was a Bowes Lyons. How far back would that go?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad I went through the photo albums with mom before she died, at least most have names on them now,


I regret that she didn't write names on the backs of the photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looked that way, Liz, from how I worded it! Presently I am rather nervous about it all.


Don't be nervous. It's not going to be as bad as you think..quite the opposite. My surgery was quick and then I had pt in the hospital before going home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You can also try www.findagrave.com pics are taken of headstones by volunteers. It may have been taken over by ansestry though.


Yes, it's been taken over by ancestry. I want to access my ancestry stuff that I've done so far so that I can put it on my Family Search, but ancestry requires payment now. I guess they've gotten too big.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I already have one, Liz- that is marginally too low, but I will have to persevere with it, I think.


If it's too low, it might be awkward for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the group photo to post with all of the avatar names identifying each person. Does anyone object to having the photo published on the Tea Paty? To having themselves identified by their given name as well as the avatar? You can PM me if you would prefer not.
> 
> I do plan on sending a small sampling of the photos around to the email addresses of the attendees. If you want to be on the distribution list for the photos, please PM me with your email address.
> 
> Thanks.


I hope you don't object; I so want to put faces to all your names.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, for weddings and graduations although a lot of people buy their own - DH and both boys have the complete outfits and Luke at 6 months old had his kilt on for DS#2's wedding in 2013!


How sweet is Luke in his kilt! Oh, and so is your DH.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


Surgery is always a little scary. I hate when they want you to do all the prep work, but that is the new trend at some hospitals. It is nice you don't have to be there super early so you have time to shower and to travel. Sending lots of healing vibes your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g
> Goodnight everyone ✨


Oh, that doesn't sound good. Hope it will be gone quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's been taken over by ancestry. I want to access my ancestry stuff that I've done so far so that I can put it on my Family Search, but ancestry requires payment now. I guess they've gotten too big.


Ours is on Geni. My niece was asking about the Scots in our past and I was able to send her a screenshot instead of typing it all out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


I'm glad you've finally got a date and time for the operation. I wish there was something I could do to ease your mind about the surgery. Just think how great you will feel after.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> So he's related to the Queen Mother Elizabeth who was a Bowes Lyons. How far back would that go?


Somewhere round 1860s we think but don't have an exact date. As far as I know, it's a good story come through our family and things can get skewed at times., but that's what my aunt told me. She did some research on it years ago when she went to U.K. But couldn't find definite proof from records. The Bowes Lyon family, wouldn't want scandalous things like that getting out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


That's good of you, Fan. I'm sure Julie will appreciate having a friendly face visit her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, I remember the photos from the wedding. What a handsome crew you've got!
> 
> I managed to avert a crisis--we ran out of kitty treats! So I dashed to the store and got back just in time for supper snackies! Whew! LOL These cats are so rotten. I also paid bills today (nothing funny there) and worked a bit. Was hoping for rain but nope. We did get a few clouds at least.
> 
> ...


No treats! That would be awful. The kittens have only had them once. They are so in love with their food and eating whenever that we will wait until the know they are being rewarded.

We looked like rain all day, but had very little. It sure is an odd summer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm available to carry luggage! When is your trip scheduled? Matybe the weather will straighten out by then.


I think you'll have to ride in the sidecar (lol).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Aw,,,, these darlings were left orphaned in the wild as well and I do think they had fleas, but the guy who took them in gave them 2 baths before we picked them up. No fleas allowed here either!!!


I remember when we got our second kitten and she was full of fleas. We gave her a good dunking to get them to float off her. After that, she had a bird any time we carried her past the sink. She never did get over it. Once we got rid of the fleas, we always made sure we got flea meds for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> They were out gunned by our awesome gold medal Olympic winner Peter Burling at the helm, and also the guys on cycles instead of grinders as Oracle had.
> The boats, including Oracles were built here in NZ. Oracle did everything they could to match our speed with changes made, but couldn't match the expertise of our guys. So the Americas Cup is now New Zealand's Cup for the second time. Peter is only 26 years old and the youngest to have won it in its 150 years of being held. It's the oldest sporting trophy around. Kiwi's can fly even if the actual bird can't lol!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One good thing about living in the desert--no fleas! No ticks or mosquitoes to speak of either, unless you're close to the river.


You're lucky except that you have spiders and other creepy crawlers. We each have a cross to bear :sm03:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Margaret & Jynx, here are socks for you. I think I'm going to save these to make this winter.
> Drops Pattern 178-22, Knitted Socks In Multi-Colored Pattern In Fabel
> It would not let me post the link, said it was too much promotion.
> It's a garnstudio drops pattern though.


Darling. I'm printing out right now and saw a couple other sheep ones while browsing on Drops.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Somewhere round 1860s we think but don't have an exact date. As far as I know, it's a good story come through our family and things can get skewed at times., but that's what my aunt told me. She did some research on it years ago when she went to U.K. But couldn't find definite proof from records. The Bowes Lyon family, wouldn't want scandalous things like that getting out.


Maybe not but scandals have a way of creeping out. My step grandmother had an affair when my grandfather was in Siberia and had a child. It created quite a stir in the family for many years. It's still talked about to this day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm finished for tonight. Back tomorrow. Goodnight all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH's family on his dad's side is done way back. We have a crest. One of his ancestors was the mayor of London!
> 
> As to having DNA done, I won't. I have heard too many negative things as to how the information may be used by the company doing the test, and fairly vague results. Our DDIL did it and it was very inconclusive and also didn't tell her anything that she already has proof of.
> But each must make their own choice about having it done. DDIL wouldn't have listened to us about not having it done anyway.


Thanks for the info on the DNA. It seems they've lost my SIL's sent in at Christmas, but someone else in his family had it done and it definitely is going contrary to what the family was led to believe by the parents and grandparents. My niece had it done and I am a little skeptical of some of those reports as well since the paper trail doesn't back it up. Haven't heard anything about the company misusing info but don't want to waste money on sketchy info.

We have a crest also... but don't know if it is just a gimmick from the crest people. We do know that DH's family history includes Johnathan Swift.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're lucky except that you have spiders and other creepy crawlers. We each have a cross to bear :sm03:


That is true. I am not fond of scorpions and black widows, but rarely see those anyway (fortunately!).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our Walmart even has them go 50 cents in little plastic containers. If I want to use them for a project, containing a ball of yarn or putting dryer balls in to felt, those are what I get. I don't wear them very often as they make my legs hurt terribly.


Mom had tons of those little containers but they were so old that they were no good. I used to get the Leggs brand and do wear them with my dressier flats and with heels when wearing slacks.. I'm barefoot around the house and can go without anything on the Sketchers and that sort of shoe.

I have an entire duffle bag or hose with runs since I plan to weave throw rugs for outside patio doors. They will dry so much faster than cotton.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan, that is wonderful. Thank you for planning on going to see Julie.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, there have been some interesting stories about the healing properties of music. If you have some favorites, surround yourself with them as much as you can.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> They were out gunned by our awesome gold medal Olympic winner Peter Burling at the helm, and also the guys on cycles instead of grinders as Oracle had.
> The boats, including Oracles were built here in NZ. Oracle did everything they could to match our speed with changes made, but couldn't match the expertise of our guys. So the Americas Cup is now New Zealand's Cup for the second time. Peter is only 26 years old and the youngest to have won it in its 150 years of being held. It's the oldest sporting trophy around. Kiwi's can fly even if the actual bird can't lol!


You also had some different hydrofoils.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> will be sending you tons of healing energy although the tests are probably done by now. how is your mother? --- sam


Mum is making slow but definite progress.

I'm still waiting for my 'scopes. Probably a couple of hours still.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? No thanks. I have plenty of my own. We just got propert taxes, in addition to the usual bills, and have several from dr offices to also pay. And the next whopper to arrive will be insurance. Ouch. Probably close to $3000 before insurance.


I think they should now name a wing after me at the hospital. The house and car insurances are due in August. Wish I had the energy to do some comparison shopping. I wasn't that thrilled with the house settlement after the hail storm. The cars were handled better though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One good thing about living in the desert--no fleas! No ticks or mosquitoes to speak of either, unless you're close to the river.


We've never had a problem with our cats. These were born near a creek and woods so more pesky things around. No ticks and we have been lucky with mosquitoes as well but the city is very aggressive with spraying now that West Nile is a concern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Margaret & Jynx, here are socks for you. I think I'm going to save these to make this winter.
> Drops Pattern 178-22, Knitted Socks In Multi-Colored Pattern In Fabel
> It would not let me post the link, said it was too much promotion.
> It's a garnstudio drops pattern though.


Love them. Now to work out how to save them without my laptop and with the poor internet here!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sending healing vibes to all of those in need!
> 
> Kittens are precious, and the posted knitting items are beautiful!
> 
> One of the elite suburbs of Dallas is named Highland Park, and they are the Scots. They have bagpipes and those students wear kilts. I heard that the band director ordered the material for the kilts from Scotland so the plaid would be authentic. Like I said, this is a very elite, rich, area!


That area was developed by builders from Chicago (I think in the 30's or a little earlier.) They were from Glencoe right next to Highland Park in the Chicago area. I didn't know they were the Scots and wore kilts but sure did know it was an elite neighborhood!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think you'll have to ride in the sidecar (lol).


They are biking then... I would love to do that but would have a hard time justifying it since I made DH give up riding when he met me. He had just tangled wheels with a semi when he turned out lights to avoid the police... probably for speeding. He tells the GD's he knows the name of the guys doing wheel stands down the highway... They are named "organ donors".

We have had lots of friends in groups that have traveled all over the country. Is is great fun, but he got into cars instead of bikes so we never did it. (Wonder how good my knitting would be on the back of a bike?)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember when we got our second kitten and she was full of fleas. We gave her a good dunking to get them to float off her. After that, she had a bird any time we carried her past the sink. She never did get over it. Once we got rid of the fleas, we always made sure we got flea meds for her.


They will have that as soon as they are old enough. Planning on calling vet this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Darling. I'm printing out right now and saw a couple other sheep ones while browsing on Drops.


Those socks are darling. I seem to recall that this designer also had several other "scene" type designs such as lighthouses, etc. I'll have to go back and check.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are biking then... I would love to do that but would have a hard time justifying it since I made DH give up riding when he met me. He had just tangled wheels with a semi when he turned out lights to avoid the police... probably for speeding. He tells the GD's he knows the name of the guys doing wheel stands down the highway... They are named "organ donors".
> 
> We have had lots of friends in groups that have traveled all over the country. Is is great fun, but he got into cars instead of bikes so we never did it. (Wonder how good my knitting would be on the back of a bike?)


Mine is nonexistent (knitting on the bike)! I don't have the right kind of seat, even if the bike does have three wheels so it's more stable.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Love them. Now to work out how to save them without my laptop and with the poor internet here!


Make a note of the number and look them up when you get home? I ended up getting there through Ravelry but just typed the info into search to access. OR drop me or PM when you are home and fully operational. I have printed out and will have info.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Maybe not but scandals have a way of creeping out. My step grandmother had an affair when my grandfather was in Siberia and had a child. It created quite a stir in the family for many years. It's still talked about to this day.


I know how interesting it can be finding out the family history and scandals to boot. One of my cousins is the result of an affair her mother had with her brother in law. We always found that hilarious, when we became adults and were told, as the mother was supposedly very prim and proper. We were all scared of her as children she was very strict.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm officially certifiable!! I was cleaning up some dolls that had been our girls' and it's time to get them out for the DGD's. I was cleaning them up and decided that they needed new undergarments. Size 0 needles with crochet thread! For some reason the thread keeps twirling back on itself. Normally, I would rewind the cake, but it's too large to do that while in the middle of the underwear. After the underwear, I plan to make a body suit (swim suit), camisole, tights, socks, and petticoat. I've already completed the hat (with help from Jynx and DSIL) and skirt and am working on a cardigan. I sure didn't need another WIP, but I just got the bug!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is nonexistent (knitting on the bike)! I don't have the right kind of seat, even if the bike does have three wheels so it's more stable.


Better to enjoy the scenery.... and a lot safer too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is nonexistent (knitting on the bike)! I don't have the right kind of seat, even if the bike does have three wheels so it's more stable.


Better to enjoy the scenery... and a lot safer too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is nonexistent (knitting on the bike)! I don't have the right kind of seat, even if the bike does have three wheels so it's more stable.


Better to enjoy the scenery, and a lot safer too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm officially certifiable!! I was cleaning up some dolls that had been our girls' and it's time to get them out for the DGD's. I was cleaning them up and decided that they needed new undergarments. Size 0 needles with crochet thread! For some reason the thread keeps twirling back on itself. Normally, I would rewind the cake, but it's too large to do that while in the middle of the underwear. After the underwear, I plan to make a body suit (swim suit), camisole, tights, socks, and petticoat. I've already completed the hat (with help from Jynx and DSIL) and skirt and am working on a cardigan. I sure didn't need another WIP, but I just got the bug!


For a twisty cake, I pin the working thread to the ball with a blocking or straight pin so it won't unroll and hold the ball by the working string and let it dangle to untwist...hope that makes sense.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> For a twisty cake, I pin the working thread to the ball with a blocking or straight pin so it won't unroll and hold the ball by the working string and let it dangle to untwist...hope that makes sense.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I needed to put button holes in the cardigan for the dolls, so looked up several different ways. I really like this one !!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Make a note of the number and look them up when you get home? I ended up getting there through Ravelry but just typed the info into search to access. OR drop me or PM when you are home and fully operational. I have printed out and will have info.


I managed to get Ravelry up long enough to get the adult ones into my library but was then wanting to look at the kids ones. Try later today and see if it will work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's been taken over by ancestry. I want to access my ancestry stuff that I've done so far so that I can put it on my Family Search, but ancestry requires payment now. I guess they've gotten too big.


Last I knew you could get a month free but you had to enter a credit card number to do it, then remember to cancel it before the month was up so you didn't get changed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for the info on the DNA. It seems they've lost my SIL's sent in at Christmas, but someone else in his family had it done and it definitely is going contrary to what the family was led to believe by the parents and grandparents. My niece had it done and I am a little skeptical of some of those reports as well since the paper trail doesn't back it up. Haven't heard anything about the company misusing info but don't want to waste money on sketchy info.
> 
> We have a crest also... but don't know if it is just a gimmick from the crest people. We do know that DH's family history includes Johnathan Swift.


Will give more info on the use of DNA test for ancestry tomorrow if I can remember.

We have a legitimate crest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are biking then... I would love to do that but would have a hard time justifying it since I made DH give up riding when he met me. He had just tangled wheels with a semi when he turned out lights to avoid the police... probably for speeding. He tells the GD's he knows the name of the guys doing wheel stands down the highway... They are named "organ donors".
> 
> We have had lots of friends in groups that have traveled all over the country. Is is great fun, but he got into cars instead of bikes so we never did it. (Wonder how good my knitting would be on the back of a bike?)


???? Elizabeth Zimmerman knitted on the back of a motor cycle!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm officially certifiable!! I was cleaning up some dolls that had been our girls' and it's time to get them out for the DGD's. I was cleaning them up and decided that they needed new undergarments. Size 0 needles with crochet thread! For some reason the thread keeps twirling back on itself. Normally, I would rewind the cake, but it's too large to do that while in the middle of the underwear. After the underwear, I plan to make a body suit (swim suit), camisole, tights, socks, and petticoat. I've already completed the hat (with help from Jynx and DSIL) and skirt and am working on a cardigan. I sure didn't need another WIP, but I just got the bug!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm available to carry luggage! When is your trip scheduled? Matybe the weather will straighten out by then.


Leaving Sunday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Night night. Hope the pain is gone by morning.


Thank you . I did sleep and pain has nearly gone just slight discomfort of were it's been 
Woke up to a dull grey morning here it has been raining wbich is good as i wont have to water the plants , its also turned chilly and ive finally shut the windows 
Seems really dark after all them really bright sunshine morning s


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Finally caught up for the first time this month.
> Glad to see you posting Sam, hope you are feeling better every day.
> DH and I have been very busy cleaning out my DD's house this month, what a chore. Charity did well and family was got items they wanted or cherished.
> Glad Hannah got her computer working, hoping she has a great time.
> ...


Thank you , wish I could be as organised about Christmas as you , I made a list in January of all the items I would like to knit and promised myself I would start and here it is nearly July and not a Christmas item in sight


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One good thing about living in the desert--no fleas! No ticks or mosquitoes to speak of either, unless you're close to the river.


With all the rain we've been getting the mosquitos are terrible here now & just the last couple of years we are starting to get ticks in this area & there's been a couple of cases of Lyme disease in the area????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


I would be scared witless Julie. I think it's natural to be scared which still doesn't help , it times like this when I wish we all lived round the corner from each other . We can only offer you words of encouragement from afar . I'm wishing it was next week for you so at least the operation would be behind you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is nonexistent (knitting on the bike)! I don't have the right kind of seat, even if the bike does have three wheels so it's more stable.


I certainly don't take any knitting, my DH would have a fit???? & not much luggage either, we take one small bag between us- so don't take many "extras"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know how interesting it can be finding out the family history and scandals to boot. One of my cousins is the result of an affair her mother had with her brother in law. We always found that hilarious, when we became adults and were told, as the mother was supposedly very prim and proper. We were all scared of her as children she was very strict.


One of my cousins called his grandma Mom& didn't know any different until he was an adult


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> way to go sonja - kudoes to #1 son. --- sam


Thank you Sam, son goes for induction days tomorrow and Friday then training next week, its only in one of the major supermarkets but it's more money with the choice of overtime and they will work the hours round his study time when he goes back to university


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would be scared witless Julie. I think it's natural to be scared which still doesn't help , it times like this when I wish we all lived round the corner from each other . We can only offer you words of encouragement from afar . I'm wishing it was next week for you so at least the operation would be behind you


So true, I was scared to death when I had my surgeries. We will all be sending good thoughts, Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam, son goes for induction days tomorrow and Friday then training next week, its only in one of the major supermarkets but it's more money with the choice of overtime and they will work the hours round his study time when he goes back to university


Great that they will accommodate his study time.

I'm glad your back is better this morning.

Well, I better get off to bed as GD coming in the morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, love the sheep socks, I bookmarked them 

Margaret, good luck with the scopes, hope you get answers quickly


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6eHfVXTEIU
> 
> I needed to put button holes in the cardigan for the dolls, so looked up several different ways. I really like this one !!


I've used that one, too, and really like it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeanette, it is fine with me for you to post the picture with my name. I need help remember my name! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You wouldn't be human if not scared at least a little bit, it's a scary thing to go under the knife, but we'll all be praying and sending lots of positive energy your way.


Thanks ever so, Kaye Jo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


I expect to be pretty dopey on Friday, seeing as how it will be an afternoon operation. But it will be great to see you, Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie how are you getting to the hospital? I know you are nervous but also know you are in all our prayers. I am so looking forward to you being pain free and able to have so much more mobility. Sending up prayers for calmness and healing already.


I am going with Sue, from Driving Miss Daisy- it is a franchise that does companion driving, so-called- she will drive me and Ringo to the kennels tomorrow. Thanks ever so, Gwen.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Julie prayers for you with your surgery, and sure but steady recovery.
It is great you are close enough to visit Julie, Fan. Nothing like a friendly visit to help with recovery.
Hope your hospital stay isn't too long Margaret, but that they get you all fixed up before releasing you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Julie, sending you all the very best wishes for success with your surgery. I know how scary the thought of it is but just try and think ahead to this time next week when it will all be over and you'll be wishing it had been done sooner. The prayer warriors will be on overtime and it's great that Fan will be in to see you and keep us up to date on your progress. 
I used to spend my time organising operations for people and reassuring them that all would be well but when my own DD went in to have some wisdom teeth removed I was a gibbering idiot!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> She is very special to me, and I owe it to all of you wonderful folks to do what I can to support her.


What can I say?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't be nervous. It's not going to be as bad as you think..quite the opposite. My surgery was quick and then I had pt in the hospital before going home.


Hoping tomorrow keeps me busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> If it's too low, it might be awkward for you.


I suspect that will be so- but not a lot I can do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Surgery is always a little scary. I hate when they want you to do all the prep work, but that is the new trend at some hospitals. It is nice you don't have to be there super early so you have time to shower and to travel. Sending lots of healing vibes your way.


Thanks, Jynx!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


I am sure it does seem very scary, but try to focus on the outcome when you will be pain free. My friend has had both hips done (not at once!) and was back at work in 6 weeks. Deep breaths!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you've finally got a date and time for the operation. I wish there was something I could do to ease your mind about the surgery. Just think how great you will feel after.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's good of you, Fan. I'm sure Julie will appreciate having a friendly face visit her.


 :sm24: It's an advantage of it being done locally!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Fan, that is wonderful. Thank you for planning on going to see Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, there have been some interesting stories about the healing properties of music. If you have some favorites, surround yourself with them as much as you can.


That is what I do every day- surround myself with music I love!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great looking outfits, Luke us so cute in that.( so is your DH too but he mightn't appreciate that comment????) What tartan is that?


It's the Baillie tartan (our surname).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would be scared witless Julie. I think it's natural to be scared which still doesn't help , it times like this when I wish we all lived round the corner from each other . We can only offer you words of encouragement from afar . I'm wishing it was next week for you so at least the operation would be behind you


It's not so very long now, thanks Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, I was scared to death when I had my surgeries. We will all be sending good thoughts, Julie.


 :sm24: Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Julie prayers for you with your surgery, and sure but steady recovery.
> It is great you are close enough to visit Julie, Fan. Nothing like a friendly visit to help with recovery.
> Hope your hospital stay isn't too long Margaret, but that they get you all fixed up before releasing you.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Julie, sending you all the very best wishes for success with your surgery. I know how scary the thought of it is but just try and think ahead to this time next week when it will all be over and you'll be wishing it had been done sooner. The prayer warriors will be on overtime and it's great that Fan will be in to see you and keep us up to date on your progress.
> I used to spend my time organising operations for people and reassuring them that all would be well but when my own DD went in to have some wisdom teeth removed I was a gibbering idiot!!


Thank you, Angela- it is very true I will be wishing it had been possible to get it done sooner- walking today while I was sorting the gK's mid winter parcel was really hard- could not come soon enough- just have to keep busy so I don't get in knots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I am sure it does seem very scary, but try to focus on the outcome when you will be pain free. My friend has had both hips done (not at once!) and was back at work in 6 weeks. Deep breaths!


Thanks Kate- it is so good to hear of the success stories.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I certainly don't take any knitting, my DH would have a fit???? & not much luggage either, we take one small bag between us- so don't take many "extras"


Whereas I would have a fit if David expected me to go away with no knitting.

None the wiser after the 'scopes. Probably have a MRI tomorrow and the go home on a fluid diet. Likely later have a look inside but wants my nutrition improved first. Well that is my impression. 
But I had only been awake less than an hour when I spoke to him.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The construction of the two Granny Flats has started, or at least the excavation for the foundations. A large truck is coming and going and an excavator is on site all the time- fortunately there are strict laws about when they can work, but sometimes there are unexpected thuds, and there is not very much room for the truck to manouevre. It makes it a bit awkward when I have cars coming in!
> My new heater for the Sittingroom has come, by Courier, Postie brought the two sets of fine DPN's I bought from Jamieson's in Lerwick- the only place I can find that regularly stocks 40cm long DPN's- so useful for the shoulder straps of the Guernseys I am knitting. Although both my projects presently are gloves, one or both will go into the Hospital with me.
> I won't know what the other parcel is until tomorrow evening- couldn't get it delivered today, and it would have cost me a minimum of $8 there and back, besides the hassle of walking from bus to bus, and then from the bus stop to the Parcel Lobby. It is even more inconvenient on the return trip!
> So I consider my $5 well spent.
> ...


Good Luck with everything Julie, we will ALL be thinking of you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh dear, nearly 30 pages behind. Just busy, woke around 5am which is normal lately, 5 min's later one of my fire alarms started to "beep" so had to get up and see on which floor. Thankfully was on the main level, up the ladder I went and have removed the batteries, I will have to replace them later as doubt that I have 3 new ones handy. How I HATE the annoying beep they make when the batteries are low, still we do have them for a little good reason.

Nearly time for my alarm to go off, have set it an hour earlier than usual as I have a hair appointment @ 9.30. Then off to Costco to buy a special "Canada Day" cake we ordered for our Thursday Coffee Club. Will also buy strawberries, whipping cream, yogurt and have already bought some Red Mapleleaf shaped cookies. I'm making the buffet table all Red and White like the colours of our flag (including the food). We have asked everyone to wear red and white clothing to the breakfast as well.

I'm also going to our 150 year Canada celebration party Saturday in our development, should be fun too!
WOW! I was also here for the 100th, amazing that 50 years have passed, far to quickly iSight add.

Will try later to catch up with 23 pages and who knows how many more, lol!

Enjoy your day/evening everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Love them. Now to work out how to save them without my laptop and with the poor internet here!


You can always find it on the summary later, I put it on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch indeed!


tami_ohio said:


> ???? No thanks. I have plenty of my own. We just got propert taxes, in addition to the usual bills, and have several from dr offices to also pay. And the next whopper to arrive will be insurance. Ouch. Probably close to $3000 before insurance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You can always find it on the summary later, I put it on.


Of course I can! Where was my brain? Probably home without me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I looked it up , there are some really nice places to see there, hope you have a nice time even though you are travelling with guys ????


RE Bonnie.... Have a great trip and stay safe. Cant remember when you said you were leaving though...? And I hope you have perfect weather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Whereas I would have a fit if David expected me to go away with no knitting.
> 
> None the wiser after the 'scopes. Probably have a MRI tomorrow and the go home on a fluid diet. Likely later have a look inside but wants my nutrition improved first. Well that is my impression.
> But I had only been awake less than an hour when I spoke to him.


Does that mean that nothing really showed on the scopes? I do hope they do an MRI before they let you go home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've got that stupid pain back in my back not as bad as last time but enough to be really uncomfortable so I'm off to bed hopefully fall asleep and it will be gone by morni g
> Goodnight everyone ✨


I hope the pain has settled again by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good Luck with everything Julie, we will ALL be thinking of you.


Thank you so much, Lynnette!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


Will be thinking of you on Friday. Big hugs Julie, you will be fine, it is normal to be nervous. I hope it all goes well and a quick recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Will be thinking of you on Friday. Big hugs Julie, you will be fine, it is normal to be nervous. I hope it all goes well and a quick recovery.


Thanks Cathy- I hope so too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to visit Julie on the weekend, so will let you know how she's faring after the big operation. The hospital is only 5 minutes drive away so really handy to access for visiting. Lots of prayers being said for her, for a great outcome. It's been really hard seeing her in so much pain, not long now and the pain will be the healing kind.


That will be lovely for her to have you go in to visit. Will be looking foreward to knowing that the op went well. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.

*Happy Birthday Kathy*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I must say, it was a lot easier to do when I had the darned colostomy bag...... not that I would ever want that again!!!!


Nope, me either. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Does that mean that nothing really showed on the scopes? I do hope they do an MRI before they let you go home.


Correct nothing showed up. MRI should be done tomorrow-but not covered by Medicare. So another day of fasting tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm officially certifiable!! I was cleaning up some dolls that had been our girls' and it's time to get them out for the DGD's. I was cleaning them up and decided that they needed new undergarments. Size 0 needles with crochet thread! For some reason the thread keeps twirling back on itself. Normally, I would rewind the cake, but it's too large to do that while in the middle of the underwear. After the underwear, I plan to make a body suit (swim suit), camisole, tights, socks, and petticoat. I've already completed the hat (with help from Jynx and DSIL) and skirt and am working on a cardigan. I sure didn't need another WIP, but I just got the bug!


Wow that sound like quite a task.... can we see photos when finished?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Correct nothing showed up. MRI should be done tomorrow-but not covered by Medicare. So another day of fasting tomorrow.


Shame its not being covered by Medicare. Hope they do it in the morning so you wont have to fast for too long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy*


Happy birthday Kathy! :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, unfortunately on the Mojave desert we do have ticks. Sheep herders drove sheep through on way north and we now have ticks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, Happy Birthday! Hope you have a special day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He sure did! I was beginning to wonder if Sheepy was going to nap right along with the little black one napping on her chest!


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm02: :sm02: Must introduce you to eldest DD and you can have a mutual admiration society.


LOL!!! Well, you can't fault honesty! :sm23: :sm23: And my family dead and alive are rolling their eyes right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One good thing about living in the desert--no fleas! No ticks or mosquitoes to speak of either, unless you're close to the river.


True, we don't have a flea problem here, mosquito's because we're only 3 blocks from the river but otherwise not ticks unless David brings them home from the river or lake, thankfully we've not had any ticks on the dogs after taking them out, but I spray them before going. Hmmm...Maybe I need to spray David before he goes? LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My eldest is a Leo too!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sending healing vibes to all of those in need!
> 
> Kittens are precious, and the posted knitting items are beautiful!
> 
> One of the elite suburbs of Dallas is named Highland Park, and they are the Scots. They have bagpipes and those students wear kilts. I heard that the band director ordered the material for the kilts from Scotland so the plaid would be authentic. Like I said, this is a very elite, rich, area!


Very rich for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ours is on Geni. My niece was asking about the Scots in our past and I was able to send her a screenshot instead of typing it all out.


That's cool, I hadn't heard of that one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Darling. I'm printing out right now and saw a couple other sheep ones while browsing on Drops.


Thought you'd like them, it's amazing how many sheep things you can find when you get looking. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is true. I am not fond of scorpions and black widows, but rarely see those anyway (fortunately!).


It's amazing that in 15 years in Texas I never saw a black widow, moved to Wyoming and in the 3rd year, saw black widows. In Texas, never saw a rattlesnake, in Wyoming I've seen, 3 I think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, we don't have a flea problem here, mosquito's because we're only 3 blocks from the river but otherwise not ticks unless David brings them home from the river or lake, thankfully we've not had any ticks on the dogs after taking them out, but I spray them before going. Hmmm...Maybe I need to spray David before he goes? LOL!


We always spray ourselves when we know we'll be in an area where ticks are. I spray my shoes and socks and pants or legs (if wearing shorts) up to my knees at least. We do get exposed to them if we're in the forest here. Bitey bugs are no bueno!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Of course I can! Where was my brain? Probably home without me.


Well, goodness, it isn't as if you have anything else to think about...quite understandable you're focused on something else. Hope the MRI helps you get better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum is making slow but definite progress.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my 'scopes. Probably a couple of hours still.


Progress is good. 
I hope that your results give some answers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Love them. Now to work out how to save them without my laptop and with the poor internet here!


I can look them up for you when you are home again if need be and Jynx has them saved too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are biking then... I would love to do that but would have a hard time justifying it since I made DH give up riding when he met me. He had just tangled wheels with a semi when he turned out lights to avoid the police... probably for speeding. He tells the GD's he knows the name of the guys doing wheel stands down the highway... They are named "organ donors".
> 
> We have had lots of friends in groups that have traveled all over the country. Is is great fun, but he got into cars instead of bikes so we never did it. (Wonder how good my knitting would be on the back of a bike?)


My DH rode a bike for a while when he was with the police force. After we married, he wanted to buy one but I was not a fan. Instead, we got into British sports cars.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm officially certifiable!! I was cleaning up some dolls that had been our girls' and it's time to get them out for the DGD's. I was cleaning them up and decided that they needed new undergarments. Size 0 needles with crochet thread! For some reason the thread keeps twirling back on itself. Normally, I would rewind the cake, but it's too large to do that while in the middle of the underwear. After the underwear, I plan to make a body suit (swim suit), camisole, tights, socks, and petticoat. I've already completed the hat (with help from Jynx and DSIL) and skirt and am working on a cardigan. I sure didn't need another WIP, but I just got the bug!


 :sm06: 
I guess you needed the challenge? lol :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6eHfVXTEIU
> 
> I needed to put button holes in the cardigan for the dolls, so looked up several different ways. I really like this one !!


Cool! Saved to look at later. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know how interesting it can be finding out the family history and scandals to boot. One of my cousins is the result of an affair her mother had with her brother in law. We always found that hilarious, when we became adults and were told, as the mother was supposedly very prim and proper. We were all scared of her as children she was very strict.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> With all the rain we've been getting the mosquitos are terrible here now & just the last couple of years we are starting to get ticks in this area & there's been a couple of cases of Lyme disease in the area????


I heard that the ticks are really bad here in the river area.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing that in 15 years in Texas I never saw a black widow, moved to Wyoming and in the 3rd year, saw black widows. In Texas, never saw a rattlesnake, in Wyoming I've seen, 3 I think.


We had a scorpion in the bathtub once when we lived down south of here, and I came home from work one day to find one on the front door (and it was carrying babies, so I just waited for it to go! No way was I going to startle it). Twice in 15 years isn't too bad, though, to encounter those. Black widows do get in the house, usually in the fall, and I absolutely go into berserker mode until they are gone. I don't want people or fur buddies getting bitten. Most spiders don't bother me, but widows just give me the serious heebie jeebies. We've only encountered one rattlesnake in the wilderness and we gave each other plenty of space!

I also just saw on your profile that not only are you a Leo like my eldest but your birthdays are on the same day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy*


Many happy returns, Kathy. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Kathy!*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Kathy* Hope your day is extra special!????????????????????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just had a look at the sheep socks. They look very similar to the Baa-ble hat. Matching set?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be a good idea. If you think back to the KAP and my story about ticks you KNOW they can be quite invasive!!! LOLOL


Poledra65 said:


> True, we don't have a flea problem here, mosquito's because we're only 3 blocks from the river but otherwise not ticks unless David brings them home from the river or lake, thankfully we've not had any ticks on the dogs after taking them out, but I spray them before going. Hmmm...Maybe I need to spray David before he goes? LOL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Kathy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I did sleep and pain has nearly gone just slight discomfort of were it's been
> Woke up to a dull grey morning here it has been raining wbich is good as i wont have to water the plants , its also turned chilly and ive finally shut the windows
> Seems really dark after all them really bright sunshine morning s


I'm glad your back is feeling better. No more repair work! Good you have some rain. A good day to knit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , wish I could be as organised about Christmas as you , I made a list in January of all the items I would like to knit and promised myself I would start and here it is nearly July and not a Christmas item in sight


Sounds like me. I want to get the rest of the kids and grands stockings made. I started one but that's as far as I've gotten


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> With all the rain we've been getting the mosquitos are terrible here now & just the last couple of years we are starting to get ticks in this area & there's been a couple of cases of Lyme disease in the area????


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam, son goes for induction days tomorrow and Friday then training next week, its only in one of the major supermarkets but it's more money with the choice of overtime and they will work the hours round his study time when he goes back to university


That's great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, love the sheep socks, I bookmarked them
> 
> Margaret, good luck with the scopes, hope you get answers quickly


Oh oh. I missed sheep socks! Where is the link please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy*


Happy Birthday Kathy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy*


Happy Birthday Kathy. I hope you manage to get a day off driving to celebrate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I did a quick catch up while I ate breakfast. Now to get dishes done. DD is bringing the kids and we are going to Costco. She wasn't sure I wanted to be around Arriana as she is a miss sassy pants this morning. Told her I can deal with it ???? Then hope to get some beading done when I come home.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kathy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy!


????Happy Birthday, Kathy????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking forward to seeing the group photo.


Me too!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am to be at the Hospital 11 a.m., Friday- so am allowed to eat something but not later than 2 a.m., then water only and pills until 9 a.m., when I will not be allowed anything at all from then on. They were saying a lot have Epidurals, but I am not sure what has been decided for me. I am lucky, I am going out for tea, this afternoon, with my friend Beka, who is from Rarotonga (Cook Islands). Ringo to the kennels around 1 tomorrow afternoon, wash hair and Chlorhexidene for the rest of me, on Thursday night, same stuff Friday morning when I have my shower. Trying to be brave, but it is all a bit scary. Ringo is booked to come home on the 20th July. Will be taking gloves to knit.


It is scary, but we are all behind you!
The chlorhexidine is a bit annoying though, feel kinda sticky to me until it dried.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> And he was doing a great job of making sure that no one escaped with one during KAP too. LOL!!! But he made sure that everyone got to hold and pet one. :sm23:


I was sure that Gwen's granddaughter was going to smuggle one out... Lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's the Baillie tartan (our surname).


Very pretty colors in it.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, I remember the photos from the wedding. What a handsome crew you've got!
> 
> I managed to avert a crisis--we ran out of kitty treats! So I dashed to the store and got back just in time for supper snackies! Whew! LOL These cats are so rotten. I also paid bills today (nothing funny there) and worked a bit. Was hoping for rain but nope. We did get a few clouds at least.
> 
> ...


Wish I could send you our rain, we were hoping to get some yard work done today


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Last I knew you could get a month free but you had to enter a credit card number to do it, then remember to cancel it before the month was up so you didn't get changed.


Yes, they are doing a 14 day free trial right now, I'm thinking when we get back from Yellowstone I'll do the 14 days and print everything out, then cancel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear, nearly 30 pages behind. Just busy, woke around 5am which is normal lately, 5 min's later one of my fire alarms started to "beep" so had to get up and see on which floor. Thankfully was on the main level, up the ladder I went and have removed the batteries, I will have to replace them later as doubt that I have 3 new ones handy. How I HATE the annoying beep they make when the batteries are low, still we do have them for a little good reason.
> 
> Nearly time for my alarm to go off, have set it an hour earlier than usual as I have a hair appointment @ 9.30. Then off to Costco to buy a special "Canada Day" cake we ordered for our Thursday Coffee Club. Will also buy strawberries, whipping cream, yogurt and have already bought some Red Mapleleaf shaped cookies. I'm making the buffet table all Red and White like the colours of our flag (including the food). We have asked everyone to wear red and white clothing to the breakfast as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have lots of work to do. Have fun at the celebrations


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I did sleep and pain has nearly gone just slight discomfort of were it's been
> Woke up to a dull grey morning here it has been raining wbich is good as i wont have to water the plants , its also turned chilly and ive finally shut the windows
> Seems really dark after all them really bright sunshine morning s


Glad the pain is mostly gone, I hope that it doesn't come back again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> With all the rain we've been getting the mosquitos are terrible here now & just the last couple of years we are starting to get ticks in this area & there's been a couple of cases of Lyme disease in the area????


Oh no, that's not good, Lyme disease is scary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy*


Happy birthday Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard that the ticks are really bad here in the river area.


My DS1 was telling me they are terrible in North Battlford &'the Saskatchewan river runs through the town, maybe that's why they have so many


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I was sure that Gwen's granddaughter was going to smuggle one out... Lol


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they are doing a 14 day free trial right now, I'm thinking when we get back from Yellowstone I'll do the 14 days and print everything out, then cancel.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas I would have a fit if David expected me to go away with no knitting.
> 
> None the wiser after the 'scopes. Probably have a MRI tomorrow and the go home on a fluid diet. Likely later have a look inside but wants my nutrition improved first. Well that is my impression.
> But I had only been awake less than an hour when I spoke to him.


Me too! David usually asks me at this point, if I have it ready to go. lol

Hmm, that's not helpful, I hope they can figure something out and get you feeling much more yourself soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear, nearly 30 pages behind. Just busy, woke around 5am which is normal lately, 5 min's later one of my fire alarms started to "beep" so had to get up and see on which floor. Thankfully was on the main level, up the ladder I went and have removed the batteries, I will have to replace them later as doubt that I have 3 new ones handy. How I HATE the annoying beep they make when the batteries are low, still we do have them for a little good reason.
> 
> Nearly time for my alarm to go off, have set it an hour earlier than usual as I have a hair appointment @ 9.30. Then off to Costco to buy a special "Canada Day" cake we ordered for our Thursday Coffee Club. Will also buy strawberries, whipping cream, yogurt and have already bought some Red Mapleleaf shaped cookies. I'm making the buffet table all Red and White like the colours of our flag (including the food). We have asked everyone to wear red and white clothing to the breakfast as well.
> 
> ...


Wonderful celebrations! Sounds like a lovely time too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wish I could send you our rain, we were hoping to get some yard work done today


We'd gladly take it! We have nearly 20 fires in the state and I don't know how many more across the rest of the west. :sm03: Yesterday the air had a lot of smoke/haze and it's likely to continue. I'm lucky that I don't have too much trouble with it, but anyone with breathing problems will be suffering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a scorpion in the bathtub once when we lived down south of here, and I came home from work one day to find one on the front door (and it was carrying babies, so I just waited for it to go! No way was I going to startle it). Twice in 15 years isn't too bad, though, to encounter those. Black widows do get in the house, usually in the fall, and I absolutely go into berserker mode until they are gone. I don't want people or fur buddies getting bitten. Most spiders don't bother me, but widows just give me the serious heebie jeebies. We've only encountered one rattlesnake in the wilderness and we gave each other plenty of space!
> 
> I also just saw on your profile that not only are you a Leo like my eldest but your birthdays are on the same day!


Ewww! I'm so glad we don't have those. Apparently brown recluse spiders have been seen in the south of the province but I've never seen one. (Thank goodness). We do have black large bodied spiders- I have no idea what they are called that bite & while working I saw several occasions when those bites turned very nasty- one woman had flesh eating disease at the side & lost a piece from her calf the size of my fist, she was months recovering. Since that episode, DH keeps a can of brake fluid by the back door & any he sees get a shot, it sprays very far, fast enough to get them before they disappear


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy*


HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!! From me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just had a look at the sheep socks. They look very similar to the Baa-ble hat. Matching set?


That would be a cute gift idea


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, unfortunately on the Mojave desert we do have ticks. Sheep herders drove sheep through on way north and we now have ticks.


He does have bug spray, but I don't think he's very good about spraying himself sometimes. 
I was thinking to use the dog flea and tick spray on him. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they are doing a 14 day free trial right now, I'm thinking when we get back from Yellowstone I'll do the 14 days and print everything out, then cancel.


I wonder how much they make from people forgetting to cancel. It irritates me you have to give credit card info to get on for your "free" trial but I'm sure they are banking on you forgetting????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ewww! I'm so glad we don't have those. Apparently brown recluse spiders have been seen in the south of the province but I've never seen one. (Thank goodness). We do have black large bodied spiders- I have no idea what they are called that bite & while working I saw several occasions when those bites turned very nasty- one woman had flesh eating disease at the side & lost a piece from her calf the size of my fist, she was months recovering. Since that episode, DH keeps a can of brake fluid by the back door & any he sees get a shot, it sprays very far, fast enough to get them before they disappear


Really there is nowhere safe from biting critters, but at least we can learn to deal with them most of the time. I used to keep a far-spraying can nearby for wasps--though those seem to have gone away for some reason, and I'm not going to question it, just be glad I don't see them anymore! Brown recluse spiders live here as well, but you have to be digging around in some abandoned building usually to get a bite, and I won't be doing that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, that's not good, Lyme disease is scary.


Yes, that's why my first thought last fall when DS got sick was for him to be tested.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> For a twisty cake, I pin the working thread to the ball with a blocking or straight pin so it won't unroll and hold the ball by the working string and let it dangle to untwist...hope that makes sense.


Great idea!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We'd gladly take it! We have nearly 20 fires in the state and I don't know how many more across the rest of the west. :sm03: Yesterday the air had a lot of smoke/haze and it's likely to continue. I'm lucky that I don't have too much trouble with it, but anyone with breathing problems will be suffering.


I hope you get some rain & they get the fires controlled soon.

It's terrible when it gets like that, last year when the Fort McMurray fire was burning there were times when you could hardly see across the yard & going outside made your eyes burn. Despite the terrible Mosquitos I should be thankful for all the rain this year so we don't have that again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He does have bug spray, but I don't think he's very good about spraying himself sometimes.
> I was thinking to use the dog flea and tick spray on him. :sm12: :sm23:


When son & DIL were up at Loon Lake a while ago, one of GDs little friends had a tick on her arm, no one noticed until GD pointed it out & they got it off quickly. I've been seeing post on FB about how tiny they can be, I didn't realize that was the case. Pretty hard to check. Yourself when they are almost microscopic


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It is scary, but we are all behind you!
> The chlorhexidine is a bit annoying though, feel kinda sticky to me until it dried.


Thank you Nikki- I don't remember having to use the Chlorhexidene before my last op.- thanks for the warning- I am not fond of sticky - have never liked jam on my fingers! (jelly)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS1 was telling me they are terrible in North Battlford &'the Saskatchewan river runs through the town, maybe that's why they have so many


Ticks are something we hardly ever encounter, here- thank goodness, not sure if we have any.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy*


Happy birthday Kathy!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS1 was telling me they are terrible in North Battlford &'the Saskatchewan river runs through the town, maybe that's why they have so many


The fact there is so much grass there that ticks have lots of places to propagate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We'd gladly take it! We have nearly 20 fires in the state and I don't know how many more across the rest of the west. :sm03: Yesterday the air had a lot of smoke/haze and it's likely to continue. I'm lucky that I don't have too much trouble with it, but anyone with breathing problems will be suffering.


Sorry to hear about the fires. I hope you get rain soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ticks are something we hardly ever encounter, here- thank goodness, not sure if we have any.


I think they've been around sheep for some time but it seems to me that it's been the last few years when it's become a serious problem for humans.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We'd gladly take it! We have nearly 20 fires in the state and I don't know how many more across the rest of the west. :sm03: Yesterday the air had a lot of smoke/haze and it's likely to continue. I'm lucky that I don't have too much trouble with it, but anyone with breathing problems will be suffering.


I hope they get them out or at least under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ewww! I'm so glad we don't have those. Apparently brown recluse spiders have been seen in the south of the province but I've never seen one. (Thank goodness). We do have black large bodied spiders- I have no idea what they are called that bite & while working I saw several occasions when those bites turned very nasty- one woman had flesh eating disease at the side & lost a piece from her calf the size of my fist, she was months recovering. Since that episode, DH keeps a can of brake fluid by the back door & any he sees get a shot, it sprays very far, fast enough to get them before they disappear


Thankfully we didn't have brown recluse or black widows in Alaska, don't know whether they do now or not though, or ticks or fleas for that matter. 
Some of those bites can be just horrendous, sounds like a black widow bite.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder how much they make from people forgetting to cancel. It irritates me you have to give credit card info to get on for your "free" trial but I'm sure they are banking on you forgetting????


I have no doubts that they make a mint off of those who forget, that's why I want to wait until after vacation, so I can put a reminder in my phone to remember.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, that's why my first thought last fall when DS got sick was for him to be tested.


Absolutely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When son & DIL were up at Loon Lake a while ago, one of GDs little friends had a tick on her arm, no one noticed until GD pointed it out & they got it off quickly. I've been seeing post on FB about how tiny they can be, I didn't realize that was the case. Pretty hard to check. Yourself when they are almost microscopic


Yes, I have to check David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We always spray ourselves when we know we'll be in an area where ticks are. I spray my shoes and socks and pants or legs (if wearing shorts) up to my knees at least. We do get exposed to them if we're in the forest here. Bitey bugs are no bueno!


No they aren't, they are sucky. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder how much they make from people forgetting to cancel. It irritates me you have to give credit card info to get on for your "free" trial but I'm sure they are banking on you forgetting????


Someone gave me a gift card to a music buying site; I put in the card and have the credit on the account, but they won't let me use it without having my card number on file. It's super annoying.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Just had a look at the sheep socks. They look very similar to the Baa-ble hat. Matching set?


I thought that I'm thinking a little pair if I ever make the cardigan again


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When son & DIL were up at Loon Lake a while ago, one of GDs little friends had a tick on her arm, no one noticed until GD pointed it out & they got it off quickly. I've been seeing post on FB about how tiny they can be, I didn't realize that was the case. Pretty hard to check. Yourself when they are almost microscopic


Deer ticks (which I don't remember ever having to worry about as a kid, just the dog ticks) are about the size of a straight pin head--very hard to see. They also don't generally weigh enough to make us feel them on the skin, either. I hate parasites of any kind!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that I'm thinking a little pair if I ever make the cardigan again


That would be absolutely adorable! I'll bet you'd sell that one in a heartbeat!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When son & DIL were up at Loon Lake a while ago, one of GDs little friends had a tick on her arm, no one noticed until GD pointed it out & they got it off quickly. I've been seeing post on FB about how tiny they can be, I didn't realize that was the case. Pretty hard to check. Yourself when they are almost microscopic


We have them in Minnesota. The recommendation if you find an embedded tic is to save it and show to treating medic. We also are seeing some West Nile carrying mosquitoes and a tic new to the area that causes a beef allergy--weird!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad the pain is mostly gone, I hope that it doesn't come back again.


It's back but not as bad as the first time so I've not done much of anything today , sons have walked the dog , I'm going to watch the Loch that I forgot to watch on Sunday that should tell me how interested I am in it but I'll watch it till the end to see who the baddie is ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow that sound like quite a task.... can we see photos when finished?


Sure -- the tension is kind of wonky on the size 0 needles. I hope that some of the ridging is smoothed out after I wash them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kathy!

Ticks are bad here this year. DGS is at an outdoor survival camp and they've had quite a few talks about checking themselves. He's pretty funny--oh to be 8 again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She certainly would have if she could have though she did say her yorkie and cat at home would certainly have objected....so would her mom!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I was sure that Gwen's granddaughter was going to smuggle one out... Lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> The fact there is so much grass there that ticks have lots of places to propagate.


I guess that's how the 2 neighbors got it, they were fixing fence


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> We have them in Minnesota. The recommendation if you find an embedded tic is to save it and show to treating medic. We also are seeing some West Nile carrying mosquitoes and a tic new to the area that causes a beef allergy--weird!


There's been some west Nile here too & also encephalitis in horses from mosquitoes, nasty little buggers????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, sorry your back isn't better, hope it resolves soon.

GD is watching TV, the Cat in the Hat is on, they showed sheep shearing & how the fleece is turned into yarn. She loves that show.
She's spent the last 2 hrs making fancy cupcakes from clay with a set of moulds the other grandmother gave her. She sure loves her crafts.
Another grey, damp morning here, I've been doing laundry & sorting some clothes to take & some to send to the Interval home & generally tidying up the closet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Guess I will have a rest day colitis in flare.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Guess I will have a rest day colitis in flare.


Sorry to here that Joy, I've had a rest day too , been very busy doing nothing which really tired me out so I was thinking of having an early night till I realised it was onĺy 6.30


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very rich for sure.


My nephew, his wife, and 3 children rent a very small house in HP. They only have 1 bathroom! The owners live next door in a very nice, large home. They are friends, so they get a good rental rate. DN taught and coached in HP, so they really like their schools. So far everything has been fine, but who knows how it will be when the kids get to high school. They will be considered "poor", and teenagers can be cruel. DN now teaches at the prestigious St. Mark's, and I think makes pretty good money over a public school. His wife has also gotten a job, but I know nothing about it. I know she likes it. My problem with HP is that the people often seem like they are better than everyone else. I will say that most of their friends do not seem to be that way. I do think it is a very sheltered environment as far as the real world.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing that in 15 years in Texas I never saw a black widow, moved to Wyoming and in the 3rd year, saw black widows. In Texas, never saw a rattlesnake, in Wyoming I've seen, 3 I think.


I've lived in Texas all of my life and never seen one either! I know that they are here though!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally caught up!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Guess I will have a rest day colitis in flare.


Hope you're better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think they've been around sheep for some time but it seems to me that it's been the last few years when it's become a serious problem for humans.


I can't recall having that problem, Mum always had sheep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's back but not as bad as the first time so I've not done much of anything today , sons have walked the dog , I'm going to watch the Loch that I forgot to watch on Sunday that should tell me how interested I am in it but I'll watch it till the end to see who the baddie is ,


Sorry the back is still playing up- it's awful when it is out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Guess I will have a rest day colitis in flare.


Oh no. Hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't recall having that problem, Mum always had sheep.


I heard that a long time ago. Maybe it wasn't true or maybe in just our neck of the woods.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just spent an hour listening to a spiel. A few months ago, I answered a telephone survey about my water system. A lady called me and said that my name had been drawn and that I was eligible for a $500 grocery certificate. She said it would be delivered to me this afternoon and that they weren't trying to sell me anything just would test my water and give me the results. Turns out it's a water softening company and they had a great deal on a water softener and soaps, shampoos. I told the man I wasn't interested in buying anything. He did test my water and told me my drinking water was good but that my water softener wasn't working well. He tried to tempt me with all kinds of cleaners, shampoos, laundry and hand soaps, free installation, free service, etc. etc. He called his office 4 times trying to get more free stuff for me. Finally, I got him to leave. I am never going to answer a survey again. I did get a coupon which I have to send in for what I think are grocery coupons. I'll see what I get. Hopefully, they will be for something I use.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Jeanette, thank you a pain when we are down to one bathroom, had to dash to gym today as DH was using bathroom. They took out tub today and do recessed lighting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Kathy, from me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He does have bug spray, but I don't think he's very good about spraying himself sometimes.
> I was thinking to use the dog flea and tick spray on him. :sm12: :sm23:


That was my thoughts too! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She certainly would have if she could have though she did say her yorkie and cat at home would certainly have objected....so would her mom!


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Guess I will have a rest day colitis in flare.


???? Sorry you are flaring. From the renovation maybe?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you, hope you get to rest too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I think it is renovation. It is noisy and disruptive but will be so wonderful when done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Guess I will have a rest day colitis in flare.


Oh, not good, rest all you can. Hope it soon settles.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh oh. I missed sheep socks! Where is the link please?


Page 52 Tami, although it's not a link.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's back but not as bad as the first time so I've not done much of anything today , sons have walked the dog , I'm going to watch the Loch that I forgot to watch on Sunday that should tell me how interested I am in it but I'll watch it till the end to see who the baddie is ,


I wasn't too keen on it to begin with, but I think it is getting better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. Started on chevron afghan for oldest DD. Managed to get 6 row done before I noticed a dropped stitch so paid a visit to the frog pond. Just now starting again. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I think it is renovation. It is noisy and disruptive but will be so wonderful when done.


That was my thought. Can't wait to see the photos of it finished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Page 52 Tami, although it's not a link.


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Page 52 Tami, although it's not a link.


Thanks again Kate. I have just sent it to myself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Started on chevron afghan for oldest DD. Managed to get 6 row done before I noticed a dropped stitch so paid a visit to the frog pond. Just now starting again. TTYL


Ribbit ribbit! Sorry you had to visit the pond


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6eHfVXTEIU
> 
> I needed to put button holes in the cardigan for the dolls, so looked up several different ways. I really like this one !!


I like that one too. Just what size are the dolls? I did a lot of Barbie clothes and a lot of American Girl but nothing in between. There is a lot of crochet cotton in my stash that could use a home. Where did you find patterns? At least they will be nice, small projects for traveling!.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? Elizabeth Zimmerman knitted on the back of a motor cycle!


Yes she did! I have a couple of her books with lots of pictures. I think she could knit in her sleep!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Leaving Sunday


Fingers crossed for good weather. We are just watching weather for Midwest and it isn't looking great. Hope all the bad stuff misses you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , wish I could be as organised about Christmas as you , I made a list in January of all the items I would like to knit and promised myself I would start and here it is nearly July and not a Christmas item in sight


If only I had a list! Then again, the grands are old enough that I don't do any surprises anymore unless something small. They have very definite ideas about their clothes. I would like to weave a scarf for DH though. He found out just how great they are in the cold when we were in Ireland. He bought one, but could use another.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I certainly don't take any knitting, my DH would have a fit???? & not much luggage either, we take one small bag between us- so don't take many "extras"


I can understand that... but I would go crazy without something to do with hands in the evening. I can go without many clothes, jeans a few t-shirts, but have to have yarn! (even if just one skein from the place I'm visiting).

How long will you be gone?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like that one too. Just what size are the dolls? I did a lot of Barbie clothes and a lot of American Girl but nothing in between. There is a lot of crochet cotton in my stash that could use a home. Where did you find patterns? At least they will be nice, small projects for traveling!.


These are for the American Girl Doll - Samantha which the girls had when they were about 9-10 (almost 30 years ago)!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-18-inch-fancy-pants-for-dolls

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffled-doll-skirt-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ag-basic-body-suit

I'm using the crochet thread and it's turning out okay - I'm using the patterns as a guide and doing the cast on, increases, decreases according to what looks like it will fit the doll. The panties even have short row shaping the backside for some doll booty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fingers crossed for good weather. We are just watching weather for Midwest and it isn't looking great. Hope all the bad stuff misses you.


Forecasting both tornadoes and hail --- what is this?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas I would have a fit if David expected me to go away with no knitting.
> 
> None the wiser after the 'scopes. Probably have a MRI tomorrow and the go home on a fluid diet. Likely later have a look inside but wants my nutrition improved first. Well that is my impression.
> But I had only been awake less than an hour when I spoke to him.


Is it a purchased supplement that he wants to improve nutrition? I would think it hard to get all the nutrients you need from a liquids only diet. Not impossible, just difficult.

Hope that release papers are very specific.

When you say "take a look" are you thinking exploratory surgery or swallowing a camera?

Sure wish they had found the problem so you could get n with fixing it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry you're having a flare, Joy. Hope it settles soon.

The doll clothes are looking good!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear, nearly 30 pages behind. Just busy, woke around 5am which is normal lately, 5 min's later one of my fire alarms started to "beep" so had to get up and see on which floor. Thankfully was on the main level, up the ladder I went and have removed the batteries, I will have to replace them later as doubt that I have 3 new ones handy. How I HATE the annoying beep they make when the batteries are low, still we do have them for a little good reason.
> 
> Nearly time for my alarm to go off, have set it an hour earlier than usual as I have a hair appointment @ 9.30. Then off to Costco to buy a special "Canada Day" cake we ordered for our Thursday Coffee Club. Will also buy strawberries, whipping cream, yogurt and have already bought some Red Mapleleaf shaped cookies. I'm making the buffet table all Red and White like the colours of our flag (including the food). We have asked everyone to wear red and white clothing to the breakfast as well.
> 
> ...


Happy Canada Day to you and your celebrations sound like a fun time. 50 years.... one place.... That is quite something. I think we have been in this house about 41 years. It seems impossible, especially since we never really intended to stay in Texas.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday I noticed today. KeHinkle.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy*


What she said. Hope you are home to celebrate. If not, treat yourself to a special dinner and then you can celebrate again when you get home. Heck, celebrate all year long!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Correct nothing showed up. MRI should be done tomorrow-but not covered by Medicare. So another day of fasting tomorrow.


That seems odd that it wouldn't be covered, especially when the scopes did not reveal problem. Does that make you responsible for the entire charge?

Kind of hard to do much about nutrition when you are fasting. Glad that will be behind you soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing that in 15 years in Texas I never saw a black widow, moved to Wyoming and in the 3rd year, saw black widows. In Texas, never saw a rattlesnake, in Wyoming I've seen, 3 I think.


The only Black Widow I saw was in Ohio. I've never seen a rattlesnake or a moccasin but know some people in the city have been bitten when uncovering their pools. The hunters have certainly seen some big ones. I was taught to always kick the woodpile in case there were any sleeping. I'm taking no chances.... no longer have a woodpile! I do not like snakes, dangerous or not.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH rode a bike for a while when he was with the police force. After we married, he wanted to buy one but I was not a fan. Instead, we got into British sports cars.


DH had a couple of Triumph racing cars, an MG and a DeLorean over the years. Dad was a Corvette man. I am just a big fan of open wheel racing. "Go fast, Turn left". I do watch the Formula One races as well but they can be pretty boring unless there is rain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a scorpion in the bathtub once when we lived down south of here, and I came home from work one day to find one on the front door (and it was carrying babies, so I just waited for it to go! No way was I going to startle it). Twice in 15 years isn't too bad, though, to encounter those. Black widows do get in the house, usually in the fall, and I absolutely go into berserker mode until they are gone. I don't want people or fur buddies getting bitten. Most spiders don't bother me, but widows just give me the serious heebie jeebies. We've only encountered one rattlesnake in the wilderness and we gave each other plenty of space!
> 
> I also just saw on your profile that not only are you a Leo like my eldest but your birthdays are on the same day!


We had a scorpion on the stairs when we were moving in to this house. When I was very little, Dad was stationed in Padre Island and mom had to do his Navy whites in the bathtub. She was always running into them and really worried about me being bitten. Never happened. There is one very little spider that seems to give me a problem. Don't know what it is, never see it, but a bite looks like a fire ant bite and must have a strong toxin. I can barely lift a cup for a couple of days. We have been lucky.. We had to treat for termites a couple of times and I think I see some carpenter ant activity when I moved a dresser today. (Knew I shouldn't have done that!) One more thing for the list, OR I can fill the crack with toothpaste and repaint and hope for the best. I really don't want any chemicals while the kittens are so small.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to our northern neighbors!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just had a look at the sheep socks. They look very similar to the Baa-ble hat. Matching set?


They do and to the little sweater recently posted. I did see some other cute sheep themed ones when looking for that one though. I can never have too many sheep, and will have to go back and mark them as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes she did! I have a couple of her books with lots of pictures. I think she could knit in her sleep!


I have a couple also. I have also been known to knit in my sleep! Also can knit simple things with out looking at what I am doing excufor a glance now and then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fingers crossed for good weather. We are just watching weather for Midwest and it isn't looking great. Hope all the bad stuff misses you.


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These are for the American Girl Doll - Samantha which the girls had when they were about 9-10 (almost 30 years ago)!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-18-inch-fancy-pants-for-dolls
> 
> ...


Cute! I will have to find out which one Arriana has. Think it's a small one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Forecasting both tornadoes and hail --- what is this?


 :sm06:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ewww! I'm so glad we don't have those. Apparently brown recluse spiders have been seen in the south of the province but I've never seen one. (Thank goodness). We do have black large bodied spiders- I have no idea what they are called that bite & while working I saw several occasions when those bites turned very nasty- one woman had flesh eating disease at the side & lost a piece from her calf the size of my fist, she was months recovering. Since that episode, DH keeps a can of brake fluid by the back door & any he sees get a shot, it sprays very far, fast enough to get them before they disappear


Oldest DD was bit by a brown recluse on her leg when in HS. She was rehearsing for a play at the time and could not be inactive. I had to scrape out the wound every few hours and it spreads in a flesh eating manner. Fortunately, hers did not get too big and responded to the treatment Dr. gave us, but I sure am glad to never have met another. 
We also used to run into a lot of tarantulas at the Girl Scout camp. Talk about a bunch of squealing girls! They jump too. Glad to say we don't have any around here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy Canada Day to our northern neighbors!


And from me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have finally caught up to where I was when I had to visit the frog pond last week!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder how much they make from people forgetting to cancel. It irritates me you have to give credit card info to get on for your "free" trial but I'm sure they are banking on you forgetting????


 I won't subscribe to anything that doesn't expire. They do that with HBO, etc. all the time and with a lot of magazines. I don't want to keep up with all those dates. I did enough of it clearing up mom's mail. There were some really good cookbooks/magazines that we really liked but I didn't like that marketing ploy so cancelled them after a year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Really there is nowhere safe from biting critters, but at least we can learn to deal with them most of the time. I used to keep a far-spraying can nearby for wasps--though those seem to have gone away for some reason, and I'm not going to question it, just be glad I don't see them anymore! Brown recluse spiders live here as well, but you have to be digging around in some abandoned building usually to get a bite, and I won't be doing that!


I avoid wasps like the plague. The red ones are just plain mean! I was stung several times doing something for mom in AR. The next time I was stung here at home, I had much more of a reaction so think I need to avoid them at all costs in the future. We have a big bell made from an acetylene tank and there is usually a nest in there so DH has to really spray for several days in a row before I let anyone ring that bell.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Great idea!


The idea of pinning the thread to the ball is great. I use a great big hair clip... The kind that pinches together and has big teeth. It is fast and easy to rearrange


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Nikki- I don't remember having to use the Chlorhexidene before my last op.- thanks for the warning- I am not fond of sticky - have never liked jam on my fingers! (jelly)


I have to use it at one hospital, but not the other. They provided the scrub. I didn't find it sticky, but just didn't like having to do two showers in a row. I'm sure there is more than one brand but a good rinse should help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you caught up to start of frog pond. I've only got about three inches knit on ribbing of sock I frogged.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The only Black Widow I saw was in Ohio. I've never seen a rattlesnake or a moccasin but know some people in the city have been bitten when uncovering their pools. The hunters have certainly seen some big ones. I was taught to always kick the woodpile in case there were any sleeping. I'm taking no chances.... no longer have a woodpile! I do not like snakes, dangerous or not.


I have seen a water moccasin. In fact, my sister got out of my GP's pond and one chased her. Luckily my cousin had a hoe handy and chopped it in half. You have to throw one of the halves away as it will re-attach and keep going. They are very black and ugly! We all ran screaming!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I avoid wasps like the plague. The red ones are just plain mean! I was stung several times doing something for mom in AR. The next time I was stung here at home, I had much more of a reaction so think I need to avoid them at all costs in the future. We have a big bell made from an acetylene tank and there is usually a nest in there so DH has to really spray for several days in a row before I let anyone ring that bell.


I am flat out terrified of the red ones. They are super aggressive and the last time one stung me, I wasn't even near the nest--it just went straight for me. Of course, after that, I did take care of the nest. I'm willing to let them be, but when they started it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think they've been around sheep for some time but it seems to me that it's been the last few years when it's become a serious problem for humans.


Gosh, it has to be impossible to spit them on sheep. I feed the local sheep on my walk. He must keep that field well sprayed, as I've never seen one but will be sure to check my arms in the future. I feed them over the fence so not real close contact.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you caught up to start of frog pond. I've only got about three inches knit on ribbing of sock I frogged.


Bath torn apart
Glass accent tile.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Someone gave me a gift card to a music buying site; I put in the card and have the credit on the account, but they won't let me use it without having my card number on file. It's super annoying.


Seems that should be illegal. Someone has paid for a certain amount. It is their job to monitor when you are about to go over. YOU didn't sign a contract. That is a real bummer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you caught up to start of frog pond. I've only got about three inches knit on ribbing of sock I frogged.


I have never had as much trouble with a sock as I have with this one! I ripped out the heel 3 times. Thought I was ok, tried it on and it was too tight in the instep so I ripped out to before the decreases I had done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bath torn apart
> Glass accent tile.


That will be pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you caught up to start of frog pond. I've only got about three inches knit on ribbing of sock I frogged.


I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> We have them in Minnesota. The recommendation if you find an embedded tic is to save it and show to treating medic. We also are seeing some West Nile carrying mosquitoes and a tic new to the area that causes a beef allergy--weird!


We take West Nile very seriously around here,,,, but an allergy to beef! That would be the worst for me!!!! Glad we don't have ticks, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have to use it at one hospital, but not the other. They provided the scrub. I didn't find it sticky, but just didn't like having to do two showers in a row. I'm sure there is more than one brand but a good rinse should help.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bath torn apart
> Glass accent tile.


I love the glass tile...looks like you're going for the same color scheme as DD did in her downstairs bathroom. Very pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have never had as much trouble with a sock as I have with this one! I ripped out the heel 3 times. Thought I was ok, tried it on and it was too tight in the instep so I ripped out to before the decreases I had done.


DH has a very long foot and high instep and I found that making the heel flap longer was the secret to getting a good fit and having them be somewhat easy to put on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Kathy!
> 
> Ticks are bad here this year. DGS is at an outdoor survival camp and they've had quite a few talks about checking themselves. He's pretty funny--oh to be 8 again!


Glad that they are keeping them aware of them though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


Love it, now I'm busted because I go visiting there often lol!!????????????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Guess I will have a rest day colitis in flare.


Sorry to hear that. Maybe it doesn't like the new diet or just needs more time to adjust?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


 :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My nephew, his wife, and 3 children rent a very small house in HP. They only have 1 bathroom! The owners live next door in a very nice, large home. They are friends, so they get a good rental rate. DN taught and coached in HP, so they really like their schools. So far everything has been fine, but who knows how it will be when the kids get to high school. They will be considered "poor", and teenagers can be cruel. DN now teaches at the prestigious St. Mark's, and I think makes pretty good money over a public school. His wife has also gotten a job, but I know nothing about it. I know she likes it. My problem with HP is that the people often seem like they are better than everyone else. I will say that most of their friends do not seem to be that way. I do think it is a very sheltered environment as far as the real world.


IT surely can be and it takes some real parental guidance to keep a good balance. Unfortunately, that is not often the case. My aunt ran the food service at St. Mark's and my cousin's son went there. Her daughters went to Ursuline and Hockaday. For all their money, their dad came from Chicago working class (police or fire, I can't remember which) and he insisted on lots of life lessons. He would have a big soup making day... they cut their milk with powdered. He made them go visit the hospitals and jails on a Friday night to see up close and personal what happens to people who break the rules. Fortunately, they all turned out fine, but that was many years ago. I'm not so sure I would like to be attending a school like that in this day and age of social media and entitlement.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just dropping by to wish Julie all the best for her operation tomorrow. Hope all goes well and your recovery is swift. {{{hugs}}}

Margaret, sorry to hear you are none the wiser about what is wrong with you. Must be very frustrating. Do you expect to go home soon, or will they keep you in hospital for a while longer?

Sam, glad to read you have a little more energy these days. Hope your appetite has come back.

I have not recovered fully from my "bug". I still have no voice (not able to talk for a whole week. Must be some kind of record for me!) Sore throat has gone but yucky cough is hanging on. Have absolutely no energy, spend most days in bed, not interested in knitting, can't concentrate to read anything...pretty boring.

Big hugs to everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH has a very long foot and high instep and I found that making the heel flap longer was the secret to getting a good fit and having them be somewhat easy to put on.


These are for me. Apparently I can't count! Or the yarn doesn't give as much. I do the same for DH as you do for your dh!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love it, now I'm busted because I go visiting there often lol!!????????????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just spent an hour listening to a spiel. A few months ago, I answered a telephone survey about my water system. A lady called me and said that my name had been drawn and that I was eligible for a $500 grocery certificate. She said it would be delivered to me this afternoon and that they weren't trying to sell me anything just would test my water and give me the results. Turns out it's a water softening company and they had a great deal on a water softener and soaps, shampoos. I told the man I wasn't interested in buying anything. He did test my water and told me my drinking water was good but that my water softener wasn't working well. He tried to tempt me with all kinds of cleaners, shampoos, laundry and hand soaps, free installation, free service, etc. etc. He called his office 4 times trying to get more free stuff for me. Finally, I got him to leave. I am never going to answer a survey again. I did get a coupon which I have to send in for what I think are grocery coupons. I'll see what I get. Hopefully, they will be for something I use.


Hate that! If I have won something, hand it over. I don't listen to presentations or let anyone in my home... period. I don't do surveys either. It used to be that DH being in advertising disqualified us anyhow. Now, nothing stops them. We are on the "no call" list but not able to block calls on home phone like we can on cells. I'm thinking of getting a very shrill whistle for the ones that will NOT stop calling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to wish Julie all the best for her operation tomorrow. Hope all goes well and your recovery is swift. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear you are none the wiser about what is wrong with you. Must be very frustrating. Do you expect to go home soon, or will they keep you in hospital for a while longer?
> 
> ...


Hope you are soon better!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We take West Nile very seriously around here,,,, but an allergy to beef! That would be the worst for me!!!! Glad we don't have ticks, fingers crossed.


I got an email from the city that they are spraying Thursday and Friday. It looks like my area is included. We never have been so makes me wonder if the mosquitos are really bad this year.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> IT surely can be and it takes some real parental guidance to keep a good balance. Unfortunately, that is not often the case. My aunt ran the food service at St. Mark's and my cousin's son went there. Her daughters went to Ursuline and Hockaday. For all their money, their dad came from Chicago working class (police or fire, I can't remember which) and he insisted on lots of life lessons. He would have a big soup making day... they cut their milk with powdered. He made them go visit the hospitals and jails on a Friday night to see up close and personal what happens to people who break the rules. Fortunately, they all turned out fine, but that was many years ago. I'm not so sure I would like to be attending a school like that in this day and age of social media and entitlement.


I think his son can go there tuition free, but they aren't sure it would be a good fit for him. It is hard to know. DN says that the students, and teachers, are so smart it is intimidating. He says he keeps pretty quiet so they will think he is a genius also! He's smart, but not sure as smart as some of these kids are!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These are for the American Girl Doll - Samantha which the girls had when they were about 9-10 (almost 30 years ago)!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-18-inch-fancy-pants-for-dolls
> 
> ...


Naturally, as soon as you throw something out, you need it! I may still have a tam hat in white with red and blue stripes. The red pleated skirt was all done except for waistband when I ran out of the red cotton yarn and the blue middy top still has a sleeve connected to the ball of navy yarn I just uncovered today.... I lost interest when I ran into problems and then the girls outgrew their dolls. I probably still have several sewing patterns if you have any interest. I remember making a really sweet long nightie with a dust mop hat to match and a green velvet cloak thing. I found suitcases at Hobby Lobby and filled them with clothes. Jerry made the appropriate beds and chairs. One girl had Kirsten, the Swedish doll so the furniture was all blue with red hearts and white swirls. I think the other girl had one of the English period dolls. We also made the mod bed with beaded curtains for the girl behind us and the bedding for all. It was a lot of fun.

Those panties are quite fancy.... The girls will love them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can understand that... but I would go crazy without something to do with hands in the evening. I can go without many clothes, jeans a few t-shirts, but have to have yarn! (even if just one skein from the place I'm visiting).
> 
> How long will you be gone?


Probably about 10 days. I don't like having nothing to do in the evening, usually end up reading several e-books as I do take my iPad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Forecasting both tornadoes and hail --- what is this?


We were under weather warnings the last 2 days, possible tornadoes or funnel loads. We've had very heavy showers both days, I dumped the rain gauge just before supper & 1.1 inches in it


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Forecasting both tornadoes and hail --- what is this?


Someone obviously ticked off Mother Nature!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The only Black Widow I saw was in Ohio. I've never seen a rattlesnake or a moccasin but know some people in the city have been bitten when uncovering their pools. The hunters have certainly seen some big ones. I was taught to always kick the woodpile in case there were any sleeping. I'm taking no chances.... no longer have a woodpile! I do not like snakes, dangerous or not.


We only have garter snakes, not dangerous but I hate them. My cousin lives in Medicine Hat, Alberta & they have rattlers there. Her husband is a DNR( game warden) & used to get called to catch & take them away????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a couple also. I have also been known to knit in my sleep! Also can knit simple things with out looking at what I am doing excufor a glance now and then.


Yes, I can knit in the theater. DH doesn't like clicking needles but he sure can't hear them at the show since the volume is enough to blow out eardrums. I don't know that I actually knit in my sleep, but sure d fall asleep with knitting in hand and am lucky to not drop any stitches.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I avoid wasps like the plague. The red ones are just plain mean! I was stung several times doing something for mom in AR. The next time I was stung here at home, I had much more of a reaction so think I need to avoid them at all costs in the future. We have a big bell made from an acetylene tank and there is usually a nest in there so DH has to really spray for several days in a row before I let anyone ring that bell.


We have lots if wasps here & they are very nasty, I also avoid them if possible but they sometimes nest in the ground where you get them while weeding or picking thens???? That's how I've got stung so many times. The last time I ended up in the ER


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up to where I was when I had to visit the frog pond last week!


Looks good and great yarn. I WAS doing well on the start of a shawl, but discovered a dropped stitch Icouldn't fix so off to the pond. That would be fine if the kittens weren't on lap. Not only is there a lot of free cable but the yarn has sequins. We LOVE shiny things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have seen a water moccasin. In fact, my sister got out of my GP's pond and one chased her. Luckily my cousin had a hoe handy and chopped it in half. You have to throw one of the halves away as it will re-attach and keep going. They are very black and ugly! We all ran screaming!


Again, in Ohio, there were 3 of us kids walking on stones in a very shallow creek when there was a water moccasin sunning ahead of us. The boy ran and got his dad who killed it and put it on a cinder block. The The boy told me that they didn't really die until sundown and I needed to touch it.... Wonder why I don't like snakes??? There was some big snake next door in a yard that had become very overgrown and had a pool. It was 7 years ago and I was just out of hospital. Neighbor gal saw it in alley and called DH to come out. He killed it with a rock, but they didn't tell me for along time. Good thing. I was in no condition to be scared out of my wits.

Funny, the kittens knocked the knit afghan off and behind the couch. It is dark and has a light grey I cord edge. DH saw it through patio window and had me quick come get kittens. He was sure it was a snake. Why he called ME over... Maybe he needs his eyes checked to think there was a snake in the HOUSE!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Forecasting both tornadoes and hail --- what is this?


Oh, no. I hope not.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH had a couple of Triumph racing cars, an MG and a DeLorean over the years. Dad was a Corvette man. I am just a big fan of open wheel racing. "Go fast, Turn left". I do watch the Formula One races as well but they can be pretty boring unless there is rain.


DH had a Model A and then a TR6 and I had an MGB. We sure had a lot of fun with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy Canada Day to our northern neighbors!


Thank you. Lots of celebrations going on here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am flat out terrified of the red ones. They are super aggressive and the last time one stung me, I wasn't even near the nest--it just went straight for me. Of course, after that, I did take care of the nest. I'm willing to let them be, but when they started it...


And they DO start it.... I wasn't near nest either, just trying wash canopy on porch swing. They even followed me to front of house. Here, they came to where I was watering pots on other side of yard. I would be happy to let them be but if they want a fight.......


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


That is cute. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, it has to be impossible to spit them on sheep. I feed the local sheep on my walk. He must keep that field well sprayed, as I've never seen one but will be sure to check my arms in the future. I feed them over the fence so not real close contact.


SPOT not SPIT. It said I could edit, but wouldn't let me. I really should read what my fingers write!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate that! If I have won something, hand it over. I don't listen to presentations or let anyone in my home... period. I don't do surveys either. It used to be that DH being in advertising disqualified us anyhow. Now, nothing stops them. We are on the "no call" list but not able to block calls on home phone like we can on cells. I'm thinking of getting a very shrill whistle for the ones that will NOT stop calling.


I have a duct cleaning co. that keeps calling me and as soon as I hear their voice, I hang up. You would think they'd get the hint.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bath torn apart
> Glass accent tile.


Love the accent tile. When the kids redid their tub and surround, they had a nook of those made in between the studs for shampoos and such. I really liked that idea. They also installed a corner glass shelf by placing in groove between two rows of tile. Looks great but sure would be a pain if it broke.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie, will be thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Seems that should be illegal. Someone has paid for a certain amount. It is their job to monitor when you are about to go over. YOU didn't sign a contract. That is a real bummer.


I've decided what I'll do is put it in, spend the credit, and then delete the card info. It is absurd.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have seen a water moccasin. In fact, my sister got out of my GP's pond and one chased her. Luckily my cousin had a hoe handy and chopped it in half. You have to throw one of the halves away as it will re-attach and keep going. They are very black and ugly! We all ran screaming!


It will re attach? I think that's an old wives tale????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


Now that is funny! :sm23: :sm04: Obviously, you found my reserved spot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you,I love it too and think it will add some pizazz as rest of tile neutral grey/san d color. Home depot only had plastic "glass" I wanted real glass. Might as well go with what I want i am never doing this again!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bath torn apart
> Glass accent tile.


Very pretty tile, should look great when done


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to wish Julie all the best for her operation tomorrow. Hope all goes well and your recovery is swift. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear you are none the wiser about what is wrong with you. Must be very frustrating. Do you expect to go home soon, or will they keep you in hospital for a while longer?
> 
> ...


Healing hugs back to you.... I thought I would never be interested in anything after last round in hospital. Being under the weather sure can zap you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


I saw that, cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I got an email from the city that they are spraying Thursday and Friday. It looks like my area is included. We never have been so makes me wonder if the mosquitos are really bad this year.


Not good. I am rarely paranoid about keeping plant saucers emptied. Unfortunately, DH is not as good about it. We used to never have mosquitoes and could be out at all hours. Glad they are testing frequently.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to work on this hat for a while. He's watching a show about WWII which I find very difficult. 

I also had a quilt block idea...looking forward to a long weekend and hoping to accomplish something.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think his son can go there tuition free, but they aren't sure it would be a good fit for him. It is hard to know. DN says that the students, and teachers, are so smart it is intimidating. He says he keeps pretty quiet so they will think he is a genius also! He's smart, but not sure as smart as some of these kids are!


I'm not sure ANY one is these days!!! They might try it one semester or maybe there is a test? Our neighbor went to Jesuit last year. It was not a good fit and he is going to Bishop Lynch this year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have lots if wasps here & they are very nasty, I also avoid them if possible but they sometimes nest in the ground where you get them while weeding or picking thens???? That's how I've got stung so many times. The last time I ended up in the ER


That's my fear now... I didn't know they nested in the ground but I sure find all the fire ants when weeding! Glad you are OK. Do you have throat close up?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to wish Julie all the best for her operation tomorrow. Hope all goes well and your recovery is swift. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear you are none the wiser about what is wrong with you. Must be very frustrating. Do you expect to go home soon, or will they keep you in hospital for a while longer?
> 
> ...


Thank you, Denise! So sorry you've not got rid of the bug yet. Life has to be really boring when you have no energy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, will be thinking of you. Hugs.


Thanks Liz!- Ringo is now out at the kennels.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to wish Julie all the best for her operation tomorrow. Hope all goes well and your recovery is swift. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear you are none the wiser about what is wrong with you. Must be very frustrating. Do you expect to go home soon, or will they keep you in hospital for a while longer?
> 
> ...


Hope you continue to get better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you,I love it too and think it will add some pizazz as rest of tile neutral grey/san d color. Home depot only had plastic "glass" I wanted real glass. Might as well go with what I want i am never doing this again!


Absolutely! You NEED the sheen of real glass and it will clean better with less chance of scratching.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to wish Julie all the best for her operation tomorrow. Hope all goes well and your recovery is swift. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear you are none the wiser about what is wrong with you. Must be very frustrating. Do you expect to go home soon, or will they keep you in hospital for a while longer?
> 
> ...


Sorry you are still sick, hope you're better soon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Naturally, as soon as you throw something out, you need it! I may still have a tam hat in white with red and blue stripes. The red pleated skirt was all done except for waistband when I ran out of the red cotton yarn and the blue middy top still has a sleeve connected to the ball of navy yarn I just uncovered today.... I lost interest when I ran into problems and then the girls outgrew their dolls. I probably still have several sewing patterns if you have any interest. I remember making a really sweet long nightie with a dust mop hat to match and a green velvet cloak thing. I found suitcases at Hobby Lobby and filled them with clothes. Jerry made the appropriate beds and chairs. One girl had Kirsten, the Swedish doll so the furniture was all blue with red hearts and white swirls. I think the other girl had one of the English period dolls. We also made the mod bed with beaded curtains for the girl behind us and the bedding for all. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> Those panties are quite fancy.... The girls will love them.


I'll take whatever you want to send my way. Kirsten is the doll that the girls were talking about pooling their money to buy. I think something else caught their eyes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were under weather warnings the last 2 days, possible tornadoes or funnel loads. We've had very heavy showers both days, I dumped the rain gauge just before supper & 1.1 inches in it


Storm warnings all over the place and quite a wide path. NursieKnits is right in the middle. Saying prayers and stay safe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Someone obviously ticked off Mother Nature!


She's really pissed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Someone obviously ticked off Mother Nature!


Sure did, its to go down to 5C/41F tonight again????Enough already!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you,I love it too and think it will add some pizazz as rest of tile neutral grey/san d color. Home depot only had plastic "glass" I wanted real glass. Might as well go with what I want i am never doing this again!


I love that attitude.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a duct cleaning co. that keeps calling me and as soon as I hear their voice, I hang up. You would think they'd get the hint.


I have one from Microsoft (Indian and can hardly understand them) but they are going to freeze my computer. I tell them to go ahead and tht I am reporting them to FCC. The one woman than swore at me and called me every name in the book. Calls stopped for all of a week or two. Anther one wants to reduce my interest on credit card. don't qualify, have never carried a balance and STILL can't get rid of them.

Many years ago there was a stock broker guy that used to call DH and I also knew his voice from him calling my boss. Very pushy. I finally got fed up and, when he asked for DH and needed to speak with him IMMEDIATELY, I said "He's dead". No more calls.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Again, in Ohio, there were 3 of us kids walking on stones in a very shallow creek when there was a water moccasin sunning ahead of us. The boy ran and got his dad who killed it and put it on a cinder block. The The boy told me that they didn't really die until sundown and I needed to touch it.... Wonder why I don't like snakes??? There was some big snake next door in a yard that had become very overgrown and had a pool. It was 7 years ago and I was just out of hospital. Neighbor gal saw it in alley and called DH to come out. He killed it with a rock, but they didn't tell me for along time. Good thing. I was in no condition to be scared out of my wits.
> 
> Funny, the kittens knocked the knit afghan off and behind the couch. It is dark and has a light grey I cord edge. DH saw it through patio window and had me quick come get kittens. He was sure it was a snake. Why he called ME over... Maybe he needs his eyes checked to think there was a snake in the HOUSE!!!!


????Why anyone thinks a snake is a good pet Is beyond me, absolutely insane!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz!- Ringo is now out at the kennels.


And, are you counting the minutes or able to distract your mind? Hoping & praying it all goes well. My sister who was just here visiting says it's the best decision she made. Hope yours goes as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not good. I am rarely paranoid about keeping plant saucers emptied. Unfortunately, DH is not as good about it. We used to never have mosquitoes and could be out at all hours. Glad they are testing frequently.


We have a couple of those Thermacell things that really help when you are sitting outside

For those who aren't familiar with them.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=thermacell&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's my fear now... I didn't know they nested in the ground but I sure find all the fire ants when weeding! Glad you are OK. Do you have throat close up?


No, my hand swelled terribly, had to get my wedding rings cut off & my chest felt tight so I sure don't want it to happen again as I was warned next time might be worse????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It will re attach? I think that's an old wives tale????????


Could be, but I know the ones that kill the snakes, always separate the halves! I wouldn't want to take any chances regardless!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have one from Microsoft (Indian and can hardly understand them) but they are going to freeze my computer. I tell them to go ahead and tht I am reporting them to FCC. The one woman than swore at me and called me every name in the book. Calls stopped for all of a week or two. Anther one wants to reduce my interest on credit card. don't qualify, have never carried a balance and STILL can't get rid of them.
> 
> Many years ago there was a stock broker guy that used to call DH and I also knew his voice from him calling my boss. Very pushy. I finally got fed up and, when he asked for DH and needed to speak with him IMMEDIATELY, I said "He's dead". No more calls.


My DH keeps telling them he can't understand them, even if he can, one got so mad he called DH an asshole & hung up on him????We didn't get any calls for quite a few months after that????????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Bath torn apart
> Glass accent tile.


Pretty colors


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to work on this hat for a while. He's watching a show about WWII which I find very difficult.
> 
> I also had a quilt block idea...looking forward to a long weekend and hoping to accomplish something.


I have been watching a lot of WWII shows as well. I told DD that they make me sad, and she said to quit watching them! They are so interesting, but disturbing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were under weather warnings the last 2 days, possible tornadoes or funnel loads. We've had very heavy showers both days, I dumped the rain gauge just before supper & 1.1 inches in it


 :sm03:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll take whatever you want to send my way. Kirsten is the doll that the girls were talking about pooling their money to buy. I think something else caught their eyes.


I love the American Girl dolls. My DS took her daughters in law and her granddaughters to Chicago so they could go to the original store. DD and I went with them. When we got home, DD ordered a new doll! She was in college!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I can knit in the theater. DH doesn't like clicking needles but he sure can't hear them at the show since the volume is enough to blow out eardrums. I don't know that I actually knit in my sleep, but sure d fall asleep with knitting in hand and am lucky to not drop any stitches.


I probably only fall asleep with it in my hand, but I know I dream about it, because I've woken up in the middle of the night knowing how I should fix something. I quite often am using wooden needles when working on socks or something that I don't need to pay attention to, so make vey little noise with them


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Why anyone thinks a snake is a good pet Is beyond me, absolutely insane!


I agree, even though DD brought home a little red worm snake from a camping trip. It was sooooo small and could get out of the gerbil cage vents. I hated getting up each morning to see if it was in the hall or not. Glad that didn't last long...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looks good and great yarn. I WAS doing well on the start of a shawl, but discovered a dropped stitch Icouldn't fix so off to the pond. That would be fine if the kittens weren't on lap. Not only is there a lot of free cable but the yarn has sequins. We LOVE shiny things.


Oh oh! The yarn is a souvenir from a shop in Tennessee. Pretty sure it was a locally grown and spun yarn. I know it was a local yarn. After I started the socks I got to thinking about it and I think I bought it for a shawl. Oops. I have the label so can try to order more though.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz!- Ringo is now out at the kennels.


Hoping you are ready for your big adventure. Prayers for you in this new undertaking. Hoping your anesthesia will be a breeze and you will have only good memories of the experience. Glad Ringo is cared for. 
Darowil, very concerned that nothing of importance to explain your symptoms was found. Hope you will just get better quickly on your own.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Could be, but I know the ones that kill the snakes, always separate the halves! I wouldn't want to take any chances regardless!


Mom used to say the tail didn't stop moving until the sun went down???? Sort of like when you cut the head of a chicken it flops around for a few minutes


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Again, in Ohio, there were 3 of us kids walking on stones in a very shallow creek when there was a water moccasin sunning ahead of us. The boy ran and got his dad who killed it and put it on a cinder block. The The boy told me that they didn't really die until sundown and I needed to touch it.... Wonder why I don't like snakes??? There was some big snake next door in a yard that had become very overgrown and had a pool. It was 7 years ago and I was just out of hospital. Neighbor gal saw it in alley and called DH to come out. He killed it with a rock, but they didn't tell me for along time. Good thing. I was in no condition to be scared out of my wits.
> 
> Funny, the kittens knocked the knit afghan off and behind the couch. It is dark and has a light grey I cord edge. DH saw it through patio window and had me quick come get kittens. He was sure it was a snake. Why he called ME over... Maybe he needs his eyes checked to think there was a snake in the HOUSE!!!!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And they DO start it.... I wasn't near nest either, just trying wash canopy on porch swing. They even followed me to front of house. Here, they came to where I was watering pots on other side of yard. I would be happy to let them be but if they want a fight.......


I bet they were looking for the water.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It will re attach? I think that's an old wives tale????????


Worms do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz!- Ringo is now out at the kennels.


Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Storm warnings all over the place and quite a wide path. NursieKnits is right in the middle. Saying prayers and stay safe.


Prayers that you all will be safe and no damage to anyone or anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Why anyone thinks a snake is a good pet Is beyond me, absolutely insane!


I totally agree!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, my hand swelled terribly, had to get my wedding rings cut off & my chest felt tight so I sure don't want it to happen again as I was warned next time might be worse????


That's what I'm afraid of... Thanks for the tip on the Thermacell. They show that Bed, Bath and Beyond has them and I have a fistful of coupons so will pick one up. The patio area and under the gazebo are not huge and the only areas where we might sit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's what I'm afraid of... Thanks for the tip on the Thermacell. They show that Bed, Bath and Beyond has them and I have a fistful of coupons so will pick one up. The patio area and under the gazebo are not huge and the only areas where we might sit.


I may have to make a run and see if I can get one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH keeps telling them he can't understand them, even if he can, one got so mad he called DH an asshole & hung up on him????We didn't get any calls for quite a few months after that????????


 :sm24: :sm24: The only lady that called was that one that called me some really vile things when I told her I was reporting to FCC... and I did, not that it seems to do much good.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I will be thinking of you. I know that the surgery will go well and you will feel so much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening y'all, I've been looking through the 1940 census records for Idaho to try to find my moms family, Lord what a chore, I have many, many pages to go through, decided I needed a break and came to visit you all. 
David left this morning to head to Denver, Co to deliver in the morning, then he has to bring a load back and then grab another trailer and head to Rimson, Iowa. Great that it will be more miles than expected, he'll be back Friday then leave again on Monday to go to Michigan. 
I've been watching World of Dance, it's really good. 
Now to get caught up. 
Julie, will be thinking of you when you go into surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love the American Girl dolls. My DS took her daughters in law and her granddaughters to Chicago so they could go to the original store. DD and I went with them. When we got home, DD ordered a new doll! She was in college!


Dre'a bought the girls' dolls in Chicago too. Can't believe they have been around so long. It was quite the treat to go to lunch with your doll and the store here and was a birthday party favorite for a few years.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, not to feel bad, I've done that more than once with a sock, especially one I carry around for meetings and don't pick up again for awhile. And mostly I use same 9" ribbing, , 24 row eye of partridge and then turn heel , pick up 12 stitches each side of heel, decrease every even row til 15 stitches on heel needles, 30 on top of foot needle ,then 8" to toe decreases, Kirchner, voila. I think it's the constant picking up and putting down that squiggles my concentration.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I probably only fall asleep with it in my hand, but I know I dream about it, because I've woken up in the middle of the night knowing how I should fix something. I quite often am using wooden needles when working on socks or something that I don't need to pay attention to, so make very little noise with them


Me too. DH likes me to use the wooden ones when he is watching TV. He also wants my keyboard to be very quiet. I find this somewhat strange from a man who takes out his hearing aides when he comes home!. I think the clicking most bothered him in the close quarters of the car.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have one from Microsoft (Indian and can hardly understand them) but they are going to freeze my computer. I tell them to go ahead and tht I am reporting them to FCC. The one woman than swore at me and called me every name in the book. Calls stopped for all of a week or two. Anther one wants to reduce my interest on credit card. don't qualify, have never carried a balance and STILL can't get rid of them.
> 
> Many years ago there was a stock broker guy that used to call DH and I also knew his voice from him calling my boss. Very pushy. I finally got fed up and, when he asked for DH and needed to speak with him IMMEDIATELY, I said "He's dead". No more calls.


We get mail for a guy who used to live here...12 years ago. For a while, I was writing, " addressee deceased" and return to sender. They still send mail to this man!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening y'all, I've been looking through the 1940 census records for Idaho to try to find my moms family, Lord what a chore, I have many, many pages to go through, decided I needed a break and came to visit you all.
> David left this morning to head to Denver, Co to deliver in the morning, then he has to bring a load back and then grab another trailer and head to Rimson, Iowa. Great that it will be more miles than expected, he'll be back Friday then leave again on Monday to go to Michigan.
> I've been watching World of Dance, it's really good.
> Now to get caught up.
> Julie, will be thinking of you when you go into surgery tomorrow.


Suggestion, go to familysearch.org and click on the search button on the top of the page after you sign in. It is free. There will be a drop down table on the left. Fill in the information you know and tell it to search. The 1940 records are indexed so if your mom's family is in them, correctly indexed, all the instances, not only in the 1940 but also 1930 and 1920 should show up on a bunch of boxes on the right. Saves a lot of time and frustration. It is free and a wonderful way to find things. Hope you will be able to try it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too. DH likes me to use the wooden ones when he is watching TV. He also wants my keyboard to be very quiet. I find this somewhat strange from a man who takes out his hearing aides when he comes home!. I think the clicking most bothered him in the close quarters of the car.


Meanwhile, I need my earplugs in when his hearing aids are out...! He's supposed to get new ones in August that will be easier to wear. We'll see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> We have them in Minnesota. The recommendation if you find an embedded tic is to save it and show to treating medic. We also are seeing some West Nile carrying mosquitoes and a tic new to the area that causes a beef allergy--weird!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's back but not as bad as the first time so I've not done much of anything today , sons have walked the dog , I'm going to watch the Loch that I forgot to watch on Sunday that should tell me how interested I am in it but I'll watch it till the end to see who the baddie is ,


Oh yuck, I sure hope it passes soon, laying low and letting the boys walk Mishka is a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Guess I will have a rest day colitis in flare.


Oh no, reno is affecting I think. Thank goodness it will go fairly quickly, and hopefully the colitis will be a mild flare lasting a very short time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My nephew, his wife, and 3 children rent a very small house in HP. They only have 1 bathroom! The owners live next door in a very nice, large home. They are friends, so they get a good rental rate. DN taught and coached in HP, so they really like their schools. So far everything has been fine, but who knows how it will be when the kids get to high school. They will be considered "poor", and teenagers can be cruel. DN now teaches at the prestigious St. Mark's, and I think makes pretty good money over a public school. His wife has also gotten a job, but I know nothing about it. I know she likes it. My problem with HP is that the people often seem like they are better than everyone else. I will say that most of their friends do not seem to be that way. I do think it is a very sheltered environment as far as the real world.


Wow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've lived in Texas all of my life and never seen one either! I know that they are here though!


Funny how that happens, isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just spent an hour listening to a spiel. A few months ago, I answered a telephone survey about my water system. A lady called me and said that my name had been drawn and that I was eligible for a $500 grocery certificate. She said it would be delivered to me this afternoon and that they weren't trying to sell me anything just would test my water and give me the results. Turns out it's a water softening company and they had a great deal on a water softener and soaps, shampoos. I told the man I wasn't interested in buying anything. He did test my water and told me my drinking water was good but that my water softener wasn't working well. He tried to tempt me with all kinds of cleaners, shampoos, laundry and hand soaps, free installation, free service, etc. etc. He called his office 4 times trying to get more free stuff for me. Finally, I got him to leave. I am never going to answer a survey again. I did get a coupon which I have to send in for what I think are grocery coupons. I'll see what I get. Hopefully, they will be for something I use.


Holy cow!!!! Glad you finally got him to leave.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was my thoughts too! :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, not to feel bad, I've done that more than once with a sock, especially one I carry around for meetings and don't pick up again for awhile. And mostly I use same 9" ribbing, , 24 row eye of partridge and then turn heel , pick up 12 stitches each side of heel, decrease every even row til 15 stitches on heel needles, 30 on top of foot needle ,then 8" to toe decreases, Kirchner, voila. I think it's the constant picking up and putting down that squiggles my concentration.


I was working on them at an RV rally last week. Oh well. I got more knitting in!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I bet they were looking for the water.


Maybe. Mom did have a fountain on the deck and I was near the pool, but it is a big pool.... not like I was blocking their way!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These are for the American Girl Doll - Samantha which the girls had when they were about 9-10 (almost 30 years ago)!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-18-inch-fancy-pants-for-dolls
> 
> ...


Those are so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Forecasting both tornadoes and hail --- what is this?


 :sm06: 
I think we need a delegation to go have a talk with Mother Nature.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The only Black Widow I saw was in Ohio. I've never seen a rattlesnake or a moccasin but know some people in the city have been bitten when uncovering their pools. The hunters have certainly seen some big ones. I was taught to always kick the woodpile in case there were any sleeping. I'm taking no chances.... no longer have a woodpile! I do not like snakes, dangerous or not.


Glad you never saw one either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH had a couple of Triumph racing cars, an MG and a DeLorean over the years. Dad was a Corvette man. I am just a big fan of open wheel racing. "Go fast, Turn left". I do watch the Formula One races as well but they can be pretty boring unless there is rain.


David's a Corvette guy too, if only he could afford one. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We had a scorpion on the stairs when we were moving in to this house. When I was very little, Dad was stationed in Padre Island and mom had to do his Navy whites in the bathtub. She was always running into them and really worried about me being bitten. Never happened. There is one very little spider that seems to give me a problem. Don't know what it is, never see it, but a bite looks like a fire ant bite and must have a strong toxin. I can barely lift a cup for a couple of days. We have been lucky.. We had to treat for termites a couple of times and I think I see some carpenter ant activity when I moved a dresser today. (Knew I shouldn't have done that!) One more thing for the list, OR I can fill the crack with toothpaste and repaint and hope for the best. I really don't want any chemicals while the kittens are so small.


I have an ant spray that is all natural that I got at the garden center.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oldest DD was bit by a brown recluse on her leg when in HS. She was rehearsing for a play at the time and could not be inactive. I had to scrape out the wound every few hours and it spreads in a flesh eating manner. Fortunately, hers did not get too big and responded to the treatment Dr. gave us, but I sure am glad to never have met another.
> We also used to run into a lot of tarantulas at the Girl Scout camp. Talk about a bunch of squealing girls! They jump too. Glad to say we don't have any around here.


It's so good that the treatment worked, that could have been so much worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up to where I was when I had to visit the frog pond last week!


I love the color! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm making progress on the hat, but I think it will take a couple more pattern repeats (16 rounds) before I get to the decrease part. I'm aiming for keeping the purl segment in the center and not swirled. We shall see how I do.

Now it's almost bedtime, though. Need to fix the coffee pot and get the boys their snackies! (Autocorrect keeps wanting to make that shackles!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have seen a water moccasin. In fact, my sister got out of my GP's pond and one chased her. Luckily my cousin had a hoe handy and chopped it in half. You have to throw one of the halves away as it will re-attach and keep going. They are very black and ugly! We all ran screaming!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bath torn apart
> Glass accent tile.


Wow! It's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David's a Corvette guy too, if only he could afford one. lol


Dad's was a 1961 fuel injected, red (naturally) and he actually interviewed people when he finally sold it. A young Navy man was given the torch only after he promised to store it when at sea. Sure wish we had that car now. It was pristine and now worth a small fortune!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have an ant spray that is all natural that I got at the garden center.


Not sure that would work on carpenter ants but will sure inquire. We have had to have holes drilled in sheet rock and something injected in the past. I'm not real good with chemicals for my lungs either.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Julie, wishing you all the best for your surgery later today. My prayers will be with you. Marilyn K.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Seems that should be illegal. Someone has paid for a certain amount. It is their job to monitor when you are about to go over. YOU didn't sign a contract. That is a real bummer.


I agree. You might try calling the company and see if they'll work with you without requiring a credit card, if not, ask them to refund the money that was on the card.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love the American Girl dolls. My DS took her daughters in law and her granddaughters to Chicago so they could go to the original store. DD and I went with them. When we got home, DD ordered a new doll! She was in college!


Whenever we take the train downtown, we see the girls and their dolls headed to the store. It's probably in our future.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David's a Corvette guy too, if only he could afford one. lol


My oldest nephew has always loved cars. He probably has a thousand Match Box cars. He owns 2 corvettes. I think one is a 1986. Not sure about the other one. His wife has a Porsche. I think they have about 7 cars in all. Yes, they are DINKS, double income no children! Both have very good jobs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


That's great!!!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to wish Julie all the best for her operation tomorrow. Hope all goes well and your recovery is swift. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear you are none the wiser about what is wrong with you. Must be very frustrating. Do you expect to go home soon, or will they keep you in hospital for a while longer?
> 
> ...


I sure hope you get fully recovered soon. Rest well and take it easy. HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> These are for the American Girl Doll - Samantha which the girls had when they were about 9-10 (almost 30 years ago)!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-18-inch-fancy-pants-for-dolls
> 
> ...


I like those pants wonder if I can make them bigger

Hope you don't get any tornadoes or the hail summer should be all about sun and warm 
We had rain for most of yesterday and it still here this morning it's turned quite chilly this morning too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally caught up to where I was when I had to visit the frog pond last week!


Sorry you are having so much trouble with this sock


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bath torn apart
> Glass accent tile.


Lovely colours Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back from the MRI. They did everything correctly in contrast to the CT. Different place. Sure was a bit nervous when they put the contrast in. 

Now to see what this shows which will determine the next step.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Back from the MRI. They did everything correctly in contrast to the CT. Different place. Sure was a bit nervous when they put the contrast in.
> 
> Now to see what this shows which will determine the next step.


Hello Margaret are you feeling any better ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie hope the surgery goes well tomorrow and you have a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Margaret are you feeling any better ?


Feel OK for a while and then yuck again. But not as bad as Friday when I came in.

You sound like you need to do something about that back of yours. Might just need strengthening exercises. But I think you need a physiotherapist involved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Feel OK for a while and then yuck again. But not as bad as Friday when I came in.


A bit better then . Hope the mri gives you some answers so that they can come up with a treatment plan to make you fully better

I've had back problems for as long as I can remember , was told at the age of 14 that it would get worse as I got older think that doctor was right ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes. 
Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then. 
so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit better then . Hope the mri gives you some answers so that they can come up with a treatment plan to make you fully better
> 
> I've had back problems for as long as I can remember , was told at the age of 14 that it would get worse as I got older think that doctor was right ,


Have you seen a physio? They could well be able to give your exercises to strengthen it without needing too many visits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, are you counting the minutes or able to distract your mind? Hoping & praying it all goes well. My sister who was just here visiting says it's the best decision she made. Hope yours goes as well.


Fortunately have been able to distract myself- a lot of friends have rung to wish me well, which is very nice. Thank you Rookie- not much longer and I have to fast, well, water only between 2 and 9 in the morning. The car will come at 10-30a.m., it is so quiet without Ringo- I miss having him follow me about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping you are ready for your big adventure. Prayers for you in this new undertaking. Hoping your anesthesia will be a breeze and you will have only good memories of the experience. Glad Ringo is cared for.
> Darowil, very concerned that nothing of importance to explain your symptoms was found. Hope you will just get better quickly on your own.


Thank you, Joyce, it is good to know I have so many people praying for a successful outcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you in my prayers.


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I will be thinking of you. I know that the surgery will go well and you will feel so much better.


Thank you, Pammie- I hope I don't have to wait for too long tomorrow, but it depends on all going smoothly with the earlier surgeries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening y'all, I've been looking through the 1940 census records for Idaho to try to find my moms family, Lord what a chore, I have many, many pages to go through, decided I needed a break and came to visit you all.
> David left this morning to head to Denver, Co to deliver in the morning, then he has to bring a load back and then grab another trailer and head to Rimson, Iowa. Great that it will be more miles than expected, he'll be back Friday then leave again on Monday to go to Michigan.
> I've been watching World of Dance, it's really good.
> Now to get caught up.
> Julie, will be thinking of you when you go into surgery tomorrow.


Thanks Kaye Jo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, wishing you all the best for your surgery later today. My prayers will be with you. Marilyn K.


Thank you, Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from the MRI. They did everything correctly in contrast to the CT. Different place. Sure was a bit nervous when they put the contrast in.
> 
> Now to see what this shows which will determine the next step.


Hoping they can pin-point something as a cause.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie hope the surgery goes well tomorrow and you have a quick and uneventful recovery.


Thank you, Margaret- hoping for something to crystalise to a diagnosis for you.

Edit, I see they have found nothing- at least there is less cause for anxiety.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


So good to hear, but frustrating in the hopes of something you could take meds for and fix. Start slow and take your vitamins. 
Thinking of Julie today and also those with back and gut problems. Hoping a healing day for all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, Thinking of you. Get well soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> These are for the American Girl Doll - Samantha which the girls had when they were about 9-10 (almost 30 years ago)!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-18-inch-fancy-pants-for-dolls
> 
> ...


They look good. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really love the accent tile Joy. Can't wait to see it when completed.


sassafras123 said:


> Bath torn apart
> Glass accent tile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I loved it too! Ribbit, ribbit.


RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this to Facebook for Gwen, but sounds like there are others who have been visiting this scenic spot.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Just getting ready to cast on sock 2.


That is awesome.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


Oh, well good that there is nothing sinister going on, but still would be good to know what is happening. Mmmm. Glad you are being reviewed and I guess you can always turn back up at hospital if you dont improve. I hope you do improve though and whatever it is/was is going away. :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well good news it is nothing nasty but frustrating not to know what is/has been going on. Glad you'll be going home soon and hope the nutritionist visit will help you heal.


darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately have been able to distract myself- a lot of friends have rung to wish me well, which is very nice. Thank you Rookie- not much longer and I have to fast, well, water only between 2 and 9 in the morning. The car will come at 10-30a.m., it is so quiet without Ringo- I miss having him follow me about.


I hope you get some decent sleep tonight and try not to worry. Thinking of you tomorrow. Big hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe. Mom did have a fountain on the deck and I was near the pool, but it is a big pool.... not like I was blocking their way!!!


True. Who knows.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the color! :sm24:


Me too. Purples and teals are my favorite


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Purple and teals are also my favorite colors; also a deep red with blue tones.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you are having so much trouble with this sock


Thank you. I have no idea why. If I had been making it for someone I had not knitted socks for before I could understand it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from the MRI. They did everything correctly in contrast to the CT. Different place. Sure was a bit nervous when they put the contrast in.
> 
> Now to see what this shows which will determine the next step.


Hope it shows what is needed. I'm glad everything went well this time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


Darn. I was hoping for answers for you. Hope you soon are back to your self. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Purple and teals are also my favorite colors; also a deep red with blue tones.


Yep! I love jewel tones.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Meanwhile, I need my earplugs in when his hearing aids are out...! He's supposed to get new ones in August that will be easier to wear. We'll see.


I know that feeling - if I go out while Bob is watching TV, when I come home I can hear the TV outside the front door. He is supposed to wear the hearing aids all the time, but he doesn't think he needs them around the house. He went to the hearing aid place the other day and lo and behold his hearing has deteriorated even more. The Dr. has (I think) finally convinced him to wear them all the time. We have decided to get him some new hearing aids, he was going to get the cheapest ones, but I finally talked him into the top of the line ones. I told him that if we were buying them for me, he would insist on the best ones - so why shouldn't he get the best, too. I'm to get a base line hearing test when we go to pick up the new aids. I know my hearing is not as good as it used to be, but I can hear better than Bob even when he has the aids in. We can keep his old ones and they can be reprogrammed for me if I need just a little correction. Oh, the joys of getting older!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like those pants wonder if I can make them bigger
> 
> Hope you don't get any tornadoes or the hail summer should be all about sun and warm
> We had rain for most of yesterday and it still here this morning it's turned quite chilly this morning too


It was a very stormy night, but at least the winds weren't as bad as they sometimes can be. Our poor little twigs of new trees are sure getting their workout in the storms we've had. More storms tonight per the forecast.

I'm on the backside of the pants and they may just be a little snug now that I can put them next to the doll. I think I'll be making a few more of these but will use fingering weight yarn rather than the crochet thread. These are made from the front top down decreasing to the crotch and then increasing up the backside to end with the back ribbing. The next pair start like a pair of toe up socks at the crotch and then increase up in the round which is what - I think those will be a lot easier to fit the doll. The DGD's have dolls of different sizes so I think the pants will fit one of them. Need to do a camisole to match.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from the MRI. They did everything correctly in contrast to the CT. Different place. Sure was a bit nervous when they put the contrast in.
> 
> Now to see what this shows which will determine the next step.


Hope they find out what's going on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Margaret, I'm glad nothing serious turned up but do wish you had answers for feeling so poorly. Perhaps getting home and back to your usual activities little by little will set you right. 

Julie, I am holding you close in my thoughts today. All blessings and wishes for complete and speedy success!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They look good. :sm11:


Haha...those are the photos from the pattern. The pair I'm making don't look nearly as neat. I'm on the backside working up toward the ribbing band so will be able to post something soon. I think they're going to be a bit snug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Purple and teals are also my favorite colors; also a deep red with blue tones.


The red you wore at KAP was stunning on you...definitely one of "your" colors.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I have no idea why. If I had been making it for someone I had not knitted socks for before I could understand it.


It must be the yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Margaret: Glad that the MRI didn't show anything bad, but do hope that they are able to come up with something to help you feel better. I wonder if the reno is a stress that's manifesting itself in digestive issues?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very stormy night, but at least the winds weren't as bad as they sometimes can be. Our poor little twigs of new trees are sure getting their workout in the storms we've had. More storms tonight per the forecast.
> 
> I'm on the backside of the pants and they may just be a little snug now that I can put them next to the doll. I think I'll be making a few more of these but will use fingering weight yarn rather than the crochet thread. These are made from the front top down decreasing to the crotch and then increasing up the backside to end with the back ribbing. The next pair start like a pair of toe up socks at the crotch and then increase up in the round which is what - I think those will be a lot easier to fit the doll. The DGD's have dolls of different sizes so I think the pants will fit one of them. Need to do a camisole to match.


One year I sewed and crocheted loads of Barbie clothes, including an elaborate wedding outfit that I should still have somewhere... quite a job! But the girls were thrilled so worth it. I think I would also go with fingering yarn instead of crochet cotton, too, though. I find many cottons are hard on my hands.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One year I sewed and crocheted loads of Barbie clothes, including an elaborate wedding outfit that I should still have somewhere... quite a job! But the girls were thrilled so worth it. I think I would also go with fingering yarn instead of crochet cotton, too, though. I find many cottons are hard on my hands.


The twisting onto itself is really annoying me. I've used the clip and let it untwist each time I put it down, but it's a pain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Margaret: Glad that the MRI didn't show anything bad, but do hope that they are able to come up with something to help you feel better. I wonder if the reno is a stress that's manifesting itself in digestive issues?


Margaret, im thinking this may be true. It is certainly true for me. Both my FM and colitis are in flare from renovation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess it is about 1:30 am, Friday in New Zealand. Already praying for Julie. It will be so wonderful for her to be able to get around without pain once she is healed.

Darowil, so sorry you couldn't get a reason for what is wrong. Although it is a relief to rule out some things it would be nice to know what caused the problem.

A big Hello to everyone. They are having the Rochester Jazz Festival now and DH came home so inspired by a pianist he heard. I'm so thrilled for him to get to hear other musicians and be excited about what he has heard. Made me feel so good. 

We will be going to see friends who are staying in the Finger Lakes next week and we get our new garage door next Wed. The fellow came and did the new trim yesterday. I was disappointed that the top decorative piece was in 2 pieces, but it still looks a lot nicer than before and all ready for the door to be installed. The one we have now is literally peeling off. It must be some sort of pressed wood and probably needed to be taken care of with a yearly treatment. We were clueless. It had started peeling already when we bought the house. Last year we got all the parts painted on the house and wood replaced so this is the last thing on the house outdoors along with the deck, which will be painted in August. Then we have to start doing things inside. Shame that things wear out but will be good to keep up on the house unlike before when we moved to Germany and I had to do everything to the house all at once. It was too much for me as Bill was already in Germany on a project when we were selling and somehow I made it. This time we are doing things as we can afford them. Driveway split all the way across and the slate walkway is falling apart from the winters, but we will take it one thing at a time.

Hugs to all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from the MRI. They did everything correctly in contrast to the CT. Different place. Sure was a bit nervous when they put the contrast in.
> 
> Now to see what this shows which will determine the next step.


Did they tell you when you would get the results? I hope you don't have to wait long and that you will get some answers.

I see you've answered my question.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess it is about 1:30 am, Friday in New Zealand. Already praying for Julie. It will be so wonderful for her to be able to get around without pain once she is healed.
> 
> Darowil, so sorry you couldn't get a reason for what is wrong. Although it is a relief to rule out some things it would be nice to know what caused the problem.
> 
> ...


Good to see you. Missed you at KAP and have been thinking about you.

Glad that things are coming together with the garage door. Unfortunately, on top of all the reno that DD has been doing to her house due to the water damage, she now has to replace her garage door. The current one is wood and has just rotted away. She's looking to replace it with a steel one so DH and I are her general contractors again getting quotes, etc. She wants a gray or black door...very difficult to find, but did find one that can be spray painted (and warranteed) so think that may be the route we go. In home ownership there is always something needing fixing.

Glad that DH is inspired by other jazz pianists. It must be fascinating to be at a Jazz Fest. I have to look for something around here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


Good to know that it's nothing nasty but it would have been good to get some answers to what's causing your problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Margaret: Glad that the MRI didn't show anything bad, but do hope that they are able to come up with something to help you feel better. I wonder if the reno is a stress that's manifesting itself in digestive issues?


I was just starting to wonder something like that, or something in the house the dust, water a combination of things


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Once again "good Luck" with the operation today. I see you are online, you should be resting Julie.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all. 
We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
Will have to edit to attach the photos.

Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So good to hear, but frustrating in the hopes of something you could take meds for and fix. Start slow and take your vitamins.
> Thinking of Julie today and also those with back and gut problems. Hoping a healing day for all.


I am up to the water fast, Nine a.m., total fast. No Ringo of course- oddly quiet house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, Thinking of you. Get well soon.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you get some decent sleep tonight and try not to worry. Thinking of you tomorrow. Big hugs.


Hard to sleep when you need to empty the bladder! Approaching three a.m., a common hour hor me to be awake. Still have to pack my bags. I've had one shower with the Chlorhexidene. Hugs to you, too, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Margaret, I'm glad nothing serious turned up but do wish you had answers for feeling so poorly. Perhaps getting home and back to your usual activities little by little will set you right.
> 
> Julie, I am holding you close in my thoughts today. All blessings and wishes for complete and speedy success!


Thank you, Sorlenna- how lucky I am to have so many over the globe, praying for, and thinking of me, today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess it is about 1:30 am, Friday in New Zealand. Already praying for Julie. It will be so wonderful for her to be able to get around without pain once she is healed.
> 
> Darowil, so sorry you couldn't get a reason for what is wrong. Although it is a relief to rule out some things it would be nice to know what caused the problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Daralene! Up to the water fast presently- getting quite dry, but back to bed soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Once again "good Luck" with the operation today. I see you are online, you should be resting Julie.


I will get back to bed, soon, Lynnette! Thanks for the good wish!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all.
> We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
> Will have to edit to attach the photos.
> 
> Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


Looks all very lovely- Red and White go together well!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to wish Julie all the best for her operation tomorrow. Hope all goes well and your recovery is swift. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Margaret, sorry to hear you are none the wiser about what is wrong with you. Must be very frustrating. Do you expect to go home soon, or will they keep you in hospital for a while longer?
> 
> ...


Big hugs back at you...sounds as if you need them! Hope you feel fully well very soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all.
> We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
> Will have to edit to attach the photos.
> 
> Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


Looks like a nice set up. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My oldest nephew has always loved cars. He probably has a thousand Match Box cars. He owns 2 corvettes. I think one is a 1986. Not sure about the other one. His wife has a Porsche. I think they have about 7 cars in all. Yes, they are DINKS, double income no children! Both have very good jobs!


????????????I've never heard that term before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from the MRI. They did everything correctly in contrast to the CT. Different place. Sure was a bit nervous when they put the contrast in.
> 
> Now to see what this shows which will determine the next step.


????????they get you some answers soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


I'm glad they didn't find anything nasty but too bad they couldnt give you more answers. I've never heard of a cold going to the lymph nodes, have you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately have been able to distract myself- a lot of friends have rung to wish me well, which is very nice. Thank you Rookie- not much longer and I have to fast, well, water only between 2 and 9 in the morning. The car will come at 10-30a.m., it is so quiet without Ringo- I miss having him follow me about.


Thinking of you & hoping all goes well. It will be so good for you to have this in the past & rid of the pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Purple and teals are also my favorite colors; also a deep red with blue tones.


I think we could,share a closet????????all my favourites


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yep! I love jewel tones.


My friends laughs at me but I always say I look like I'm dying if I wear pale colors or black or white


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


Very glad it's nothing nasty. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all.
> We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
> Will have to edit to attach the photos.
> 
> Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


Glad to hear that you had a nice morning with your Coffee Club. The cake looks delicious and appropriate for Canada's birthday. Hope you enjoy Canada Day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Storm warnings all over the place and quite a wide path. NursieKnits is right in the middle. Saying prayers and stay safe.


I hope that Nikki and her family are all safe too, and anyone else in the path.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very stormy night, but at least the winds weren't as bad as they sometimes can be. Our poor little twigs of new trees are sure getting their workout in the storms we've had. More storms tonight per the forecast.
> 
> I'm on the backside of the pants and they may just be a little snug now that I can put them next to the doll. I think I'll be making a few more of these but will use fingering weight yarn rather than the crochet thread. These are made from the front top down decreasing to the crotch and then increasing up the backside to end with the back ribbing. The next pair start like a pair of toe up socks at the crotch and then increase up in the round which is what - I think those will be a lot easier to fit the doll. The DGD's have dolls of different sizes so I think the pants will fit one of them. Need to do a camisole to match.


Very stormy with plenty of rain here to last night lots of leaves and small branches everywhere , hope your new trees survive the miserable weather


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have one from Microsoft (Indian and can hardly understand them) but they are going to freeze my computer. I tell them to go ahead and tht I am reporting them to FCC. The one woman than swore at me and called me every name in the book. Calls stopped for all of a week or two. Anther one wants to reduce my interest on credit card. don't qualify, have never carried a balance and STILL can't get rid of them.
> 
> Many years ago there was a stock broker guy that used to call DH and I also knew his voice from him calling my boss. Very pushy. I finally got fed up and, when he asked for DH and needed to speak with him IMMEDIATELY, I said "He's dead". No more calls.


 :sm06: :sm23: Amazing how that worked. lol Sad that it comes to that but they just don't give up. I have a number that will call 3 times, never leave a message, but they call 3 times in a row, I've started blocking any number I don't know, that doesn't leave messages.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I know that feeling - if I go out while Bob is watching TV, when I come home I can hear the TV outside the front door. He is supposed to wear the hearing aids all the time, but he doesn't think he needs them around the house. He went to the hearing aid place the other day and lo and behold his hearing has deteriorated even more. The Dr. has (I think) finally convinced him to wear them all the time. We have decided to get him some new hearing aids, he was going to get the cheapest ones, but I finally talked him into the top of the line ones. I told him that if we were buying them for me, he would insist on the best ones - so why shouldn't he get the best, too. I'm to get a base line hearing test when we go to pick up the new aids. I know my hearing is not as good as it used to be, but I can hear better than Bob even when he has the aids in. We can keep his old ones and they can be reprogrammed for me if I need just a little correction. Oh, the joys of getting older!!!


I,keep telling DH he needs to turn the TV up a little more, they can't quite hear it in town yet???? He finally bought some headphones for watching TV. He needs hearing aids but has yet to go. I've sent for papers to see if workers comp will pay anything as lots who worked on the rigs can get some $$. Friends told him if you buy more expensive ones you can get an app for the iPhone so you can turn it up or down & set it for wind or crowds to get rid of extra noises.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Could be, but I know the ones that kill the snakes, always separate the halves! I wouldn't want to take any chances regardless!


I know that there are some worms that do that, or grow a new part anyway.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all.
> We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
> Will have to edit to attach the photos.
> 
> Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


That looks lovely .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hard to sleep when you need to empty the bladder! Approaching three a.m., a common hour hor me to be awake. Still have to pack my bags. I've had one shower with the Chlorhexidene. Hugs to you, too, Cathy!


Good luck Julie and a great big {{{{{{{{♡♡♡hug♡♡♡}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Suggestion, go to familysearch.org and click on the search button on the top of the page after you sign in. It is free. There will be a drop down table on the left. Fill in the information you know and tell it to search. The 1940 records are indexed so if your mom's family is in them, correctly indexed, all the instances, not only in the 1940 but also 1930 and 1920 should show up on a bunch of boxes on the right. Saves a lot of time and frustration. It is free and a wonderful way to find things. Hope you will be able to try it.


Oh thank you!!!! It was getting to be a rather onerous task, going through page by page. lol 
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all.
> We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
> Will have to edit to attach the photos.
> 
> Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


Everything looks great.

Happy Canada day for those attending celebrations. I don't think we will be staying at the lake long enough to watch the fireworks as it's not dark enough until at least. 11pm


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get moving, the sun is shining so I better see if I can kill a few more weeds in the garden. I also need to tidy up the craft room so I can find GDs bed for tonight, they are coming after supper until DS is off work tomorrow, he picked up an overtime shift.

I came across this last night on Pinterest & followed the link. I think it's so cute

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandamonium-2


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just got Block 15 of the Knitterati. I'm way behind, working on block 13, but it's slow going. I skipped over 10 to 12. Will go back to those later. I'm going to check out some other colours to add because I'm not happy with the look of the gray.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh thank you!!!! It was getting to be a rather onerous task, going through page by page. lol
> I'll let you know how it goes.


Holy cow Joyce!!! I found the family in the 1940's census, found my great grandparents marriage license, and even found great grandfathers draft card. Sooo cool!!! 
Now to see what I can find out about my great grandmother, Agnes and about my grandfather's wife Aleatha(I think). lol
Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all I know it's Thursday but I wanted to send a late thank you to Gwen for starting us at late notice and the recipes sound so good praying for you Sam to 
feel better and gain back some strength 
Will keep reading then go walk my dog before rain


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I,keep telling DH he needs to turn the TV up a little more, they can't quite hear it in town yet???? He finally bought some headphones for watching TV. He needs hearing aids but has yet to go. I've sent for papers to see if workers comp will pay anything as lots who worked on the rigs can get some $$. Friends told him if you buy more expensive ones you can get an app for the iPhone so you can turn it up or down & set it for wind or crowds to get rid of extra noises.


His new ones are supposed to be smart phone controlled, too. It might be a good thing, until he forgets his phone. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I may have found my great-great-grandfather's name in the family search--at least I *think* it's him, listed as the father of the one I found connected to my grandfather (he died before I was born and no one ever gave me names past his). I do know his wife's name, but it's not connected there, so maybe if I search her I can find more (it doesn't seem to go any further back, though, sadly).


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow Joyce!!! I found the family in the 1940's census, found my great grandparents marriage license, and even found great grandfathers draft card. Sooo cool!!!
> Now to see what I can find out about my great grandmother, Agnes and about my grandfather's wife Aleatha(I think). lol
> Thank you so much!!!!!!


Hi KayeJo, isn't it cool when you discover things in family searching? It can get quite addictive once you start looking. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thinking of you & hoping all goes well. It will be so good for you to have this in the past & rid of the pain


The thought of being beyond the pain is very appealing, thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck Julie and a great big {{{{{{{{♡♡♡hug♡♡♡}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you so much Sonja! and a great big hug for you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, good to see your post. Happy for you and Bill that he was able to get reinspired with music. Our garage door is in sad condition also. Missed your posts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i haven't been on lately - with tomorrow being friday i have been reading from the end inward. thinking o julie. mid80's today and very humid. i have been tired today, i was up for over six hours yesterday doing something or other. i think i overdid. my legs are so weak - i've been trying to build them up - don't think there is much muscle mass there. my breathing doesn't like me "running" around the apartment to long at a time. lol i think i am moving forward and then i's not sure. at least i am eating well and that helps. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a couple of those Thermacell things that really help when you are sitting outside
> 
> For those who aren't familiar with them.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=thermacell&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


I did a search and walmart has them for under $20 I think it was, so I'll be picking on up. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dad's was a 1961 fuel injected, red (naturally) and he actually interviewed people when he finally sold it. A young Navy man was given the torch only after he promised to store it when at sea. Sure wish we had that car now. It was pristine and now worth a small fortune!!!


Oh wow!! 
I love to watch the car auctions on TV, some of the lovely older cars go for more money than I'd see in a lifetime, well at one time anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not sure that would work on carpenter ants but will sure inquire. We have had to have holes drilled in sheet rock and something injected in the past. I'm not real good with chemicals for my lungs either.


True, and no, you don't need chemicals either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My oldest nephew has always loved cars. He probably has a thousand Match Box cars. He owns 2 corvettes. I think one is a 1986. Not sure about the other one. His wife has a Porsche. I think they have about 7 cars in all. Yes, they are DINKS, double income no children! Both have very good jobs!


Wow! Well I guess if you can, why not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from the MRI. They did everything correctly in contrast to the CT. Different place. Sure was a bit nervous when they put the contrast in.
> 
> Now to see what this shows which will determine the next step.


Wow! I'm really glad that the MRI was done right, that's a major improvement on care. 
Can't blame you for being nervous after the last time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


Great that nothing is showing up on the MRI, or CT, but not knowing what the cause is, is rather stressful. 
Hopefully you'll get righted pretty quickly and no more of these episodes for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately have been able to distract myself- a lot of friends have rung to wish me well, which is very nice. Thank you Rookie- not much longer and I have to fast, well, water only between 2 and 9 in the morning. The car will come at 10-30a.m., it is so quiet without Ringo- I miss having him follow me about.


It's great that you were able to be distracted and make the day go by faster. HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on lately - with tomorrow being friday i have been reading from the end inward. thinking o julie. mid80's today and very humid. i have been tired today, i was up for over six hours yesterday doing something or other. i think i overdid. my legs are so weak - i've been trying to build them up - don't think there is much muscle mass there. my breathing doesn't like me "running" around the apartment to long at a time. lol i think i am moving forward and then i's not sure. at least i am eating well and that helps. --- sam


Thanks Sam! Not long and I will leave for the Hospital. Hope you can regain some muscle power!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that you were able to be distracted and make the day go by faster. HUGS!!!!!


 :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo! almost time for my last sip of water.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It must be the yarn.


That's my story and I'm sticking to it! ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is awesome.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all.
> We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
> Will have to edit to attach the photos.
> 
> Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


Looks like you had a great breakfast!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friends laughs at me but I always say I look like I'm dying if I wear pale colors or black or white


I wear a lot of black too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, the sun is shining so I better see if I can kill a few more weeds in the garden. I also need to tidy up the craft room so I can find GDs bed for tonight, they are coming after supper until DS is off work tomorrow, he picked up an overtime shift.
> 
> I came across this last night on Pinterest & followed the link. I think it's so cute
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandamonium-2


Cute. I added it to my library.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess it is about 1:30 am, Friday in New Zealand. Already praying for Julie. It will be so wonderful for her to be able to get around without pain once she is healed.
> 
> Darowil, so sorry you couldn't get a reason for what is wrong. Although it is a relief to rule out some things it would be nice to know what caused the problem.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful that DH is enjoying the festival and is inspired by the other musicians. 
One thing at a time is much easier on the bank account and sometimes much less stressful in general.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all.
> We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
> Will have to edit to attach the photos.
> 
> Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


YUM!!!! Looks lovely!

And Happy Canada Day a few days early, to you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I know that feeling - if I go out while Bob is watching TV, when I come home I can hear the TV outside the front door. He is supposed to wear the hearing aids all the time, but he doesn't think he needs them around the house. He went to the hearing aid place the other day and lo and behold his hearing has deteriorated even more. The Dr. has (I think) finally convinced him to wear them all the time. We have decided to get him some new hearing aids, he was going to get the cheapest ones, but I finally talked him into the top of the line ones. I told him that if we were buying them for me, he would insist on the best ones - so why shouldn't he get the best, too. I'm to get a base line hearing test when we go to pick up the new aids. I know my hearing is not as good as it used to be, but I can hear better than Bob even when he has the aids in. We can keep his old ones and they can be reprogrammed for me if I need just a little correction. Oh, the joys of getting older!!!


I'm glad you convinced him to get the better ones. Men can be so stubborn!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hugs, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, the sun is shining so I better see if I can kill a few more weeds in the garden. I also need to tidy up the craft room so I can find GDs bed for tonight, they are coming after supper until DS is off work tomorrow, he picked up an overtime shift.
> 
> I came across this last night on Pinterest & followed the link. I think it's so cute
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandamonium-2


That is precious!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, the sun is shining so I better see if I can kill a few more weeds in the garden. I also need to tidy up the craft room so I can find GDs bed for tonight, they are coming after supper until DS is off work tomorrow, he picked up an overtime shift.
> 
> I came across this last night on Pinterest & followed the link. I think it's so cute
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandamonium-2


That is cute, and already in my favorites. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi KayeJo, isn't it cool when you discover things in family searching? It can get quite addictive once you start looking. Best of luck with it.


Yes, it is, and I now know that my Great grandfather and my great grandmother were both divorced before they married, but her two children from her first marriage are not on the 1930's census as members of the household so now I wonder what happened to them as they are not on the rolls with their father either. 
I've also come to the realization that Alaska sucks at sharing their their marriage, birth, and death info unless you are willing to pay for it, they don't post online. So I'll be spending the $30 each for my parents marriage certificate, and my mothers death certificate, oh well, at least then I'll have them. Don't need the divorce or my dad's death certificate as I already have that available. 
It is addictive, hours worth. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on lately - with tomorrow being friday i have been reading from the end inward. thinking o julie. mid80's today and very humid. i have been tired today, i was up for over six hours yesterday doing something or other. i think i overdid. my legs are so weak - i've been trying to build them up - don't think there is much muscle mass there. my breathing doesn't like me "running" around the apartment to long at a time. lol i think i am moving forward and then i's not sure. at least i am eating well and that helps. --- sam


Eating well is a very good start, it doesn't take much to over do it when your reserves are low, so easy does it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Me too Paula. Last year it was the eyes--cataract surgery in both eyes, this year, the ears. I dread getting the aids. I especially have a hard time hearing my favorite PBS programs when there is an English accent.

Bonnie, the panda hat is so cute!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on lately - with tomorrow being friday i have been reading from the end inward. thinking o julie. mid80's today and very humid. i have been tired today, i was up for over six hours yesterday doing something or other. i think i overdid. my legs are so weak - i've been trying to build them up - don't think there is much muscle mass there. my breathing doesn't like me "running" around the apartment to long at a time. lol i think i am moving forward and then i's not sure. at least i am eating well and that helps. --- sam


Wishing you continuing improvement! I'm glad the eating has improved.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! Well I guess if you can, why not.


They bought a new house that had a three car garage. Then they had the builder add an additional 6 car garage that is not attached to the house. They have to look for ways to spend money! I wish they would adopt me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Jeanette.


RookieRetiree said:


> The red you wore at KAP was stunning on you...definitely one of "your" colors.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have always wanted to go to a Jazz Festival! I have heard that the one in New Orleans is really good.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess it's a little early to be looking for the new Tea Party! I thought it was Friday. Not a good sign!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


Good news on the MRI!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it is, and I now know that my Great grandfather and my great grandmother were both divorced before they married, but her two children from her first marriage are not on the 1930's census as members of the household so now I wonder what happened to them as they are not on the rolls with their father either.
> I've also come to the realization that Alaska sucks at sharing their their marriage, birth, and death info unless you are willing to pay for it, they don't post online. So I'll be spending the $30 each for my parents marriage certificate, and my mothers death certificate, oh well, at least then I'll have them. Don't need the divorce or my dad's death certificate as I already have that available.
> It is addictive, hours worth. lol


Very addictive indeed. Could you find them on familysearch.org in any of the censuses? Look on ancestry.com when they have a week of free searchs, also look on findmypast..again a pay program but worth looking into and then wait for them to send you a free week, same thing with myheritage.com. In the meantime, see if you can find them with grandparents in the same census or working for neighbors. Often, when parents divorced, the grands stepped in and took care of the kids. If you want to pm me the names, places and dates, I will see if I can find anything as I have access to many of these programs at the local family history center. See if there is one in your town. They are staffed by volunteers and free programs and help provided. They will likely be listed under the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints and are free for everyone with great helpers.

Thoughts with Julie, Fan, Sam and all others in need. Happy Canada Day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they didn't find anything nasty but too bad they couldnt give you more answers. I've never heard of a cold going to the lymph nodes, have you?


Well viruses can end up in many unexpected places (just ask Sonya) and lymph nodes often attract bugs of various descriptions so sounds feasible. And fits with the timing as well. 
Knowing nothing really serious will be a help. And as no sign of damage from the viruses it should clear over time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got Block 15 of the Knitterati. I'm way behind, working on block 13, but it's slow going. I skipped over 10 to 12. Will go back to those later. I'm going to check out some other colours to add because I'm not happy with the look of the gray.


I've ended up well behind as well. Can't even remember which one I'm up to now. One of the things I can look at when I get home later today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on lately - with tomorrow being friday i have been reading from the end inward. thinking o julie. mid80's today and very humid. i have been tired today, i was up for over six hours yesterday doing something or other. i think i overdid. my legs are so weak - i've been trying to build them up - don't think there is much muscle mass there. my breathing doesn't like me "running" around the apartment to long at a time. lol i think i am moving forward and then i's not sure. at least i am eating well and that helps. --- sam


Eating well is the first step in getting muscles built back up. Need the nutrition to do so. Won't matter how much you exercise if you don't have the nutrition needed as well. It will take time to get yourself back to your normal.

A little pep talk I may well need to give myself over the next days or even weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's not one i think i would be holding and petting while i watch television, --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Why anyone thinks a snake is a good pet Is beyond me, absolutely insane!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it is, and I now know that my Great grandfather and my great grandmother were both divorced before they married, but her two children from her first marriage are not on the 1930's census as members of the household so now I wonder what happened to them as they are not on the rolls with their father either.
> I've also come to the realization that Alaska sucks at sharing their their marriage, birth, and death info unless you are willing to pay for it, they don't post online. So I'll be spending the $30 each for my parents marriage certificate, and my mothers death certificate, oh well, at least then I'll have them. Don't need the divorce or my dad's death certificate as I already have that available.
> It is addictive, hours worth. lol


And some very intriguing skeletons come out of the closet too. I was looking through my mums photo album the other day and realised where my natural blonde streak of hair originated, my great grandma had it, as did grandma, and mum. My love of sewing etc comes via them, they were cotton mill workers, in England and great grandad a tailor. I inherited some gorgeous tablecloths and runners embroidered by grandma and mum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm late but hope your birthday was great. how much yarn did you buy to celebrate? lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!! From me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Very addictive indeed. Could you find them on familysearch.org in any of the censuses? Look on ancestry.com when they have a week of free searchs, also look on findmypast..again a pay program but worth looking into and then wait for them to send you a free week, same thing with myheritage.com. In the meantime, see if you can find them with grandparents in the same census or working for neighbors. Often, when parents divorced, the grands stepped in and took care of the kids. If you want to pm me the names, places and dates, I will see if I can find anything as I have access to many of these programs at the local family history center. See if there is one in your town. They are staffed by volunteers and free programs and help provided. They will likely be listed under the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints and are free for everyone with great helpers.
> 
> Thoughts with Julie, Fan, Sam and all others in need. Happy Canada Day!


I wonder why the church of LDS is so into genealogy? My friend went to Salt Lake City on holiday to do some searching


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> And some very intriguing skeletons come out of the closet too. I was looking through my mums photo album the other day and realised where my natural blonde streak of hair originated, my great grandma had it, as did grandma, and mum. My love of sewing etc comes via them, they were cotton mill workers, in England and great grandad a tailor. I inherited some gorgeous tablecloths and runners embroidered by grandma and mum.


I don't know where my love of crafts come from. My mom did know how to knit but I really don't remember her doing it other than teaching me. She spent so much time working in the barn, milking cows & looking after other animals as well as working in the fields like a man. I think by the time she was done all that she just crashed???? She never got to be old to have time for hobbies in retirement. My step- dads mom gave me lots of crochet patterns & thread


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope you get some strength back soon, this last sickness seems to have really kicked your butt. Have you tried any of these high calorie drinks like Ensure? 

The GKs should be here any minute to stay over, I hope they go to bed early as I'm beat. I got the whole garden hoed as well as all but one of the flower beds.
I need to rise up before they get here & put a patch in DS2 jeans he dropped off.
It was quite nice today, perfect temperature for doing yard work, not too hot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was warm, but beautiful here too.

Finished the doll's panties. Could be a tad larger, but overall I'm happy with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on lately - with tomorrow being friday i have been reading from the end inward. thinking o julie. mid80's today and very humid. i have been tired today, i was up for over six hours yesterday doing something or other. i think i overdid. my legs are so weak - i've been trying to build them up - don't think there is much muscle mass there. my breathing doesn't like me "running" around the apartment to long at a time. lol i think i am moving forward and then i's not sure. at least i am eating well and that helps. --- sam


Good to see you posting, Sam. Take it easy with those legs. You don't want to fall. Maybe your doctor can give you some exercises to build the muscle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> They bought a new house that had a three car garage. Then they had the builder add an additional 6 car garage that is not attached to the house. They have to look for ways to spend money! I wish they would adopt me!


Maybe they'd like a Canadian relative :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it is, and I now know that my Great grandfather and my great grandmother were both divorced before they married, but her two children from her first marriage are not on the 1930's census as members of the household so now I wonder what happened to them as they are not on the rolls with their father either.
> I've also come to the realization that Alaska sucks at sharing their their marriage, birth, and death info unless you are willing to pay for it, they don't post online. So I'll be spending the $30 each for my parents marriage certificate, and my mothers death certificate, oh well, at least then I'll have them. Don't need the divorce or my dad's death certificate as I already have that available.
> It is addictive, hours worth. lol


Your parents are to recent to have the certificates available free on line. And yes, addictive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess it's a little early to be looking for the new Tea Party! I thought it was Friday. Not a good sign!


???? And I have been behind a day all week!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well viruses can end up in many unexpected places (just ask Sonya) and lymph nodes often attract bugs of various descriptions so sounds feasible. And fits with the timing as well.
> Knowing nothing really serious will be a help. And as no sign of damage from the viruses it should clear over time.


Prayers that it clears on its own quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was warm, but beautiful here too.
> 
> Finished the doll's panties. Could be a tad larger, but overall I'm happy with them.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> They bought a new house that had a three car garage. Then they had the builder add an additional 6 car garage that is not attached to the house. They have to look for ways to spend money! I wish they would adopt me!


I'm with you on that! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Very addictive indeed. Could you find them on familysearch.org in any of the censuses? Look on ancestry.com when they have a week of free searchs, also look on findmypast..again a pay program but worth looking into and then wait for them to send you a free week, same thing with myheritage.com. In the meantime, see if you can find them with grandparents in the same census or working for neighbors. Often, when parents divorced, the grands stepped in and took care of the kids. If you want to pm me the names, places and dates, I will see if I can find anything as I have access to many of these programs at the local family history center. See if there is one in your town. They are staffed by volunteers and free programs and help provided. They will likely be listed under the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints and are free for everyone with great helpers.
> 
> Thoughts with Julie, Fan, Sam and all others in need. Happy Canada Day!


I couldn't find anything more on my Great grandmother other than married to my Great grandfather, I was thinking that either the children were deceased, or living with a grandparent, so I'll continue to look on that, everything I've found so far is on FamilySearch, but I'll do the free trial of ancestry after vacation and print out all the info I already have amassed there, and I'll definitely look into the other sites too. Thank you, if I can't find more on my ggm, I'll pm you. Now it's a challenge to see how much I can dig up. lol
It's like a treasure hunt. 
I think there is a center here, I'll check, it's wonderful that the Church and Church family are so great about genealogy and are so willing to share the knowledge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was warm, but beautiful here too.
> 
> Finished the doll's panties. Could be a tad larger, but overall I'm happy with them.


Those look great, tight or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Your parents are to recent to have the certificates available free on line. And yes, addictive!


That's true, I'll just order mom's certificates and then I'll have them. lol, very addictive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> And some very intriguing skeletons come out of the closet too. I was looking through my mums photo album the other day and realised where my natural blonde streak of hair originated, my great grandma had it, as did grandma, and mum. My love of sewing etc comes via them, they were cotton mill workers, in England and great grandad a tailor. I inherited some gorgeous tablecloths and runners embroidered by grandma and mum.


LOL!! Some interesting skeletons would be fun to find. lol. I'm always up for a great adventure. 
My great great grandmother on my dads side knit, sewed, embroidered, and taught my dad tatting when he was small, my grandmother on my mom's side crochet'd some lovely lace bedspreads and curtains, I wish I had the one's my mom inherited, but I don't know what was done with them, Henry (her SO) got rid of so much without bothering to consult me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder why the church of LDS is so into genealogy? My friend went to Salt Lake City on holiday to do some searching


It's a very family oriented church. I would LOVE to go spend a week in their archives, that would be so wonderful.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friends laughs at me but I always say I look like I'm dying if I wear pale colors or black or white


I understand that. I am fair skinned and blonde. Usually I look good in pastel colors, but there is one shade of pink (almost a mauve) that I call funeral parlor pink. It really washes me out! Also, the same with black for me. I think I have one pair of black slacks and hardly ever wear them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I understand that. I am fair skinned and blonde. Usually I look good in pastel colors, but there is one shade of pink (almost a mauve) that I call funeral parlor pink. It really washes me out! Also, the same with black for me. I think I have one pair of black slacks and hardly ever wear them.


I do wear black pants but never any other clothes


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do wear black pants but never any other clothes


???? The mind boggles, if you don't wear any other clothes then black pants lol!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The kids went to bed at 9 & haven't heard a peep since.
I finished my second "lovey"tonight, they are pretty easy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> ???? The mind boggles, if you don't wear any other clothes then black pants lol!!


I should have known????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well viruses can end up in many unexpected places (just ask Sonya) and lymph nodes often attract bugs of various descriptions so sounds feasible. And fits with the timing as well.
> Knowing nothing really serious will be a help. And as no sign of damage from the viruses it should clear over time.


I'm so glad there is no damage Margaret , you are right it's shocking what a virus can do . I hope it doesn't take to long for you to start feeling well again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, hope you get some strength back soon, this last sickness seems to have really kicked your butt. Have you tried any of these high calorie drinks like Ensure?
> 
> The GKs should be here any minute to stay over, I hope they go to bed early as I'm beat. I got the whole garden hoed as well as all but one of the flower beds.
> I need to rise up before they get here & put a patch in DS2 jeans he dropped off.
> It was quite nice today, perfect temperature for doing yard work, not too hot.


Glad you were able to get out into the garden Bonnie hope the nice weather continues , here it rained all day yesterday again and it doesn't look to promising this morning either no rain but very grey and chilly , it is only 5am so maybe it might change as the morning goes on , hopefully . Looking on the bright side at least the gardens have been well and truly watered but i hope it warms up again soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was warm, but beautiful here too.
> 
> Finished the doll's panties. Could be a tad larger, but overall I'm happy with them.


They look really nice Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I couldn't find anything more on my Great grandmother other than married to my Great grandfather, I was thinking that either the children were deceased, or living with a grandparent, so I'll continue to look on that, everything I've found so far is on FamilySearch, but I'll do the free trial of ancestry after vacation and print out all the info I already have amassed there, and I'll definitely look into the other sites too. Thank you, if I can't find more on my ggm, I'll pm you. Now it's a challenge to see how much I can dig up. lol
> It's like a treasure hunt.
> I think there is a center here, I'll check, it's wonderful that the Church and Church family are so great about genealogy and are so willing to share the knowledge.


I can never find anything it's as if I don't exist , but it's not surprising considering the little information I can give them , 
It must be fun to find out all about different ancestors


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The kids went to bed at 9 & haven't heard a peep since.
> I finished my second "lovey"tonight, they are pretty easy.


They are very cute Bonnie, is that Rainebo s pattern


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> ???? The mind boggles, if you don't wear any other clothes then black pants lol!!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The kids went to bed at 9 & haven't heard a peep since.
> I finished my second "lovey"tonight, they are pretty easy.


Those are adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can never find anything it's as if I don't exist , but it's not surprising considering the little information I can give them ,
> It must be fun to find out all about different ancestors


I actually just started with my grandfathers name and that he had lived in Idaho, I recognized his sisters names from when I was a child and they visited he and gram one summer, there was Mini(Minerva), and Tiny, and Dot(Dorthea), and then his sister Geneva we saw quite often with her DH Barry I think it was, as they lived in Anchorage, Ak. 
It is indeed intersting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I actually just started with my grandfathers name and that he had lived in Idaho, I recognized his sisters names from when I was a child and they visited he and gram one summer, there was Mini(Minerva), and Tiny, and Dot(Dorthea), and then his sister Geneva we saw quite often with her DH Barry I think it was, as they lived in Anchorage, Ak.
> It is indeed intersting.


Don't know either of my grandfather or grandmothers names so all I can type in are my parents , also don't know where about in Ireland my mother was born and her maiden name is very common so no help there


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My oldest nephew has always loved cars. He probably has a thousand Match Box cars. He owns 2 corvettes. I think one is a 1986. Not sure about the other one. His wife has a Porsche. I think they have about 7 cars in all. Yes, they are DINKS, double income no children! Both have very good jobs!


Yeah, that was DD and her ex. He was the one who loved to shop. Jess used to be bad about even remembering to cash her checks! Now she is on her own and I wish she would buy a house, but she lacks for nothing and can afford to do trips or anything she wants. Love, love, love my kids and grands but there is no doubt about it, raising children is expensive!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the MRI showed nothing. And in fact a better view than the CT so the couple of things there don't show on the MRI. Maybe the nasty cold I had a couple of months ago getting into lymph nodes.
> Do home tomorrow after seeing a dietitian. Starting on fluids and moving up as I feel able to solid food. Review in 1 month. Which he says I may not even need as I might right myself by then.
> so good to know nothing is obvious but at the same time would like to know what to do. At least I don't need to worry that anything really nasty is there.


I'm glad that the tests are all clear. On the other hand, wish they had found the root cause of your issues because something is making you feel ill. Just because you are going home doesn't mean you should just right in and try to do everything. Please rest a lot and go slow on the food so you are sure you can tolerate each thing. If you don't see an improvement in a couple weeks, I'd ask for the review to be moved up. Not sure if you are having nausea as well. If so, I would ask for something for that to improve your chances once on solids.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yep! I love jewel tones.


Me too and nice, clear colors as well, like aqua, peach.... Nothing muddy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I know that feeling - if I go out while Bob is watching TV, when I come home I can hear the TV outside the front door. He is supposed to wear the hearing aids all the time, but he doesn't think he needs them around the house. He went to the hearing aid place the other day and lo and behold his hearing has deteriorated even more. The Dr. has (I think) finally convinced him to wear them all the time. We have decided to get him some new hearing aids, he was going to get the cheapest ones, but I finally talked him into the top of the line ones. I told him that if we were buying them for me, he would insist on the best ones - so why shouldn't he get the best, too. I'm to get a base line hearing test when we go to pick up the new aids. I know my hearing is not as good as it used to be, but I can hear better than Bob even when he has the aids in. We can keep his old ones and they can be reprogrammed for me if I need just a little correction. Oh, the joys of getting older!!!


DH is like that. I am going to have him ask Dr. about wearing ALL the time because, even though we bought pretty high end ones less than a year ago, his one ear has deteriorated quite a bit. My hearing is still fine, or it would be if DH spoke in a normal tone instead of quietly, into his throat as he is sitting in recliner. I wonder if, because he doesn't really hear himself well, it is affecting how he speaks as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know either of my grandfather or grandmothers names so all I can type in are my parents , also don't know where about in Ireland my mother was born and her maiden name is very common so no help there


Can you request a copy of your mothers and fathers birth certificates and would their parents names be on those? Of course it would be a bit harder with your mothers but maybe on her marriage certificate/license? My grandparents marriage license had their places of residence, which was a great help, I found that on Family Search.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The twisting onto itself is really annoying me. I've used the clip and let it untwist each time I put it down, but it's a pain.


I think you would be happier with sport weight cotton.... like I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby or Sinfonia. They both have a nice sheen but are much easier on the hands than crochet cotton and you would't have to use quite such a small needle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm to bed, been knitting away on my sock and watching Ms. Fisher, but I think I'd best get some sleep. 
Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Can you request a copy of your mothers and fathers birth certificates and would their parents names be on those? Of course it would be a bit harder with your mothers but maybe on her marriage certificate/license? My grandparents marriage license had their places of residence, which was a great help, I found that on Family Search.


Think if I ever got serious and looked into it I could find out more about my dad's side , I have enough skeletons coming out of the closet in the family I have now ,( just found out the name of one of my sister's and oldest brother s father a few weeks back ) without looking for skeletons in the past


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess it is about 1:30 am, Friday in New Zealand. Already praying for Julie. It will be so wonderful for her to be able to get around without pain once she is healed.
> 
> Darowil, so sorry you couldn't get a reason for what is wrong. Although it is a relief to rule out some things it would be nice to know what caused the problem.
> 
> ...


Keeping up with a house is a never ending job so one step at a time is the only way to go forward. I think the repair DH did on oven is no good, but will have to wait until he is out of town or something to schedule a repairman or I'll find Thanksgiving has me down to one oven! Wish I had done that in the first place because the part he replaced was not cheap. The sod work that he did in the front is looking much better now that it is starting to blend in to the other grass. It's always something.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Home from our Coffee Club Breakfast, will attach a couple of photo's just of the table. Doesn't look like much food but we also had 2 Pizzas, white chocolate and red Canada cookies, also vanilla and strawberry yogurt. Was a lovely morning for all.
> We had 1/2 the cake leftover so am taking it to the party at the Community Center on Saturday, hopefully then it will be all eaten.
> Will have to edit to attach the photos.
> 
> Wishing all my Canadian friends a "Happy 150th Canada Day" for July 1st. :sm24: :sm24:


Very nice...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, the sun is shining so I better see if I can kill a few more weeds in the garden. I also need to tidy up the craft room so I can find GDs bed for tonight, they are coming after supper until DS is off work tomorrow, he picked up an overtime shift.
> 
> I came across this last night on Pinterest & followed the link. I think it's so cute
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandamonium-2


Very cute...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got Block 15 of the Knitterati. I'm way behind, working on block 13, but it's slow going. I skipped over 10 to 12. Will go back to those later. I'm going to check out some other colours to add because I'm not happy with the look of the gray.


I saw that e-mail but haven't printed yet. I have done none... Might be a winter pick-up project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow Joyce!!! I found the family in the 1940's census, found my great grandparents marriage license, and even found great grandfathers draft card. Sooo cool!!!
> Now to see what I can find out about my great grandmother, Agnes and about my grandfather's wife Aleatha(I think). lol
> Thank you so much!!!!!!


Cool. Mom had her grandparent's marriage certificate framed. It was very ornate from the church and made lovely picture. It was the original, as was the fancy birth certificate of Dad's. Some people hang on the everything!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on lately - with tomorrow being friday i have been reading from the end inward. thinking o julie. mid80's today and very humid. i have been tired today, i was up for over six hours yesterday doing something or other. i think i overdid. my legs are so weak - i've been trying to build them up - don't think there is much muscle mass there. my breathing doesn't like me "running" around the apartment to long at a time. lol i think i am moving forward and then i's not sure. at least i am eating well and that helps. --- sam


Eating well is the first step. It takes a good bit of time to regain muscle mass. The important thing is to keep at it. My Dr. told me that 10 minutes of being up and walking around , 3 times a day was enough. At first, it was pretty slow walking, but it got better. Once that was easy, I could pretty much get back to normal activity, but it takes awhile and doing it every day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those look great, tight or not.


Turned out more hipsters than briefs, but are pliable enough that the little girls should be able to change the doll's clothes without help or frustration. Onto more clothes.

Here are the hat and skirt.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow!!
> I love to watch the car auctions on TV, some of the lovely older cars go for more money than I'd see in a lifetime, well at one time anyway.


I watch too, and often with a tear in my eye. We always had good taste in cars and owned so many that are now the most sought after. Would love to have my brown Barracuda back and the DeLorean.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do wear black pants but never any other clothes


Alrighty, then!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wear a lot of black too!


I do of late. DH only wore black suit (but it did have a second pair of pants that was grey) white shirt, black tie and a fleur-de-lis tie tac. God forbid he not be able to find that tie tac in the morning. He did eventually add some custom made french cuff shirts and branch out into some colored ties. One of his Dr.s told him that he could tell which patients were depressed by the amount of black they wore. Guess DH was VERY depressed and just never knew it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was warm, but beautiful here too.
> 
> Finished the doll's panties. Could be a tad larger, but overall I'm happy with them.


Fancy pants!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.iowaunsolvedmurders.com/the-murders/last-accounts-murder-of-henry-nurre-1890/

I gave a very interesting family history. I had to make a chart of the people: Too many Henrys and Elizabeths then and still popular in the family. We have several theories that differ from this account and hope to do a family version of Clue at a reunion someday.

The other interesting idea is that our surname would be something else if the father's name had been used throughout. Somewhere at sometime, the wife's last name was kept if she was the main property owner.

Lots of things to discover.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I understand that. I am fair skinned and blonde. Usually I look good in pastel colors, but there is one shade of pink (almost a mauve) that I call funeral parlor pink. It really washes me out! Also, the same with black for me. I think I have one pair of black slacks and hardly ever wear them.


For me, it was yellow and grey. It just made me look jaundiced with the blonde hair. Now that hair is dishwater blonde, I can do it but need to be very clear colors and the grey not by my face. I can't handle mauve either. In fact, bought a darling full skirt on super sale at DH's suggestion and have never had it on and it is going to charity shop this week. That reminds me that I just bought a really cheap pair of summer shoes that color and they might as well go with the skirt!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The kids went to bed at 9 & haven't heard a peep since.
> I finished my second "lovey"tonight, they are pretty easy.


Those are darling and I like the floppy aspect to really cuddle. Guess I could make a couple of those for the great grandma hope chest.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Turned out more hipsters than briefs, but are pliable enough that the little girls should be able to change the doll's clothes without help or frustration. Onto more clothes.
> 
> Here are the hat and skirt.


Great color!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great color!


The hat should look familiar!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cool. Mom had her grandparent's marriage certificate framed. It was very ornate from the church and made lovely picture. It was the original, as was the fancy birth certificate of Dad's. Some people hang on the everything!


Ive got my original birth certicate its looking quite old not at all like me ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Haha...those are the photos from the pattern. The pair I'm making don't look nearly as neat. I'm on the backside working up toward the ribbing band so will be able to post something soon. I think they're going to be a bit snug.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The hat should look familiar![/quotemly hist
> 
> It looks more coral than pink in picture... but it was fun to try the pattern and needles.
> 
> Great family history story. Reminded me of Lizzie Borden for some reason.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got my original birth certicate its looking quite old not at all like me ????


I have the official copy of mine, black with white letters and really old looking, just like me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is my little onesie so far now to try to attach a tu tu . I'm going with Jeanette suggestion and picking up the stitches from the bottom purl row
Still playing with labels ????
The lovely sparkly yarn does not show up very well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, the weatherman on the just said that tonight we are to get down to only 1c !!! That is really cold for here even if it is winter. :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> ???? The mind boggles, if you don't wear any other clothes then black pants lol!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hard to type with a kitten draped over arm. Time to go to bed. The registered nurse has to come tomorrow for evaluation. Hope to make real progress on the quilt as well. I must be having sympathy pains for Margaret. Stomach has been off all week but I am going to ignore it for now.

OH.... really lucked out on new cleaning ladies. They were ready to get at it dressed with knee pads miners lights, brought all their own equipment and supplies and were here almost 7 hours with two of them for the same money as the last gal. They started by washing sidelights and front door, washed down all cabinets. They are great. Now, maybe can work on the deep cleaning projects one at a time. YAY.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my little onesie so far now to try to attach a tu tu . I'm going with Jeanette suggestion and picking up the stitches from the bottom purl row
> Still playing with labels ????
> The lovely sparkly yarn does not show up very well


So cute and a nice pale denim color. I know that yarn and is sparkly and so pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got my original birth certicate its looking quite old not at all like me ????


My original birth certificate was black with white lettering --- yup..OLD


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my little onesie so far now to try to attach a tu tu . I'm going with Jeanette suggestion and picking up the stitches from the bottom purl row
> Still playing with labels ????
> The lovely sparkly yarn does not show up very well


That's adorable and the tutu will just add to the fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hard to type with a kitten draped over arm. Time to go to bed. The registered nurse has to come tomorrow for evaluation. Hope to make real progress on the quilt as well. I must be having sympathy pains for Margaret. Stomach has been off all week but I am going to ignore it for now.
> 
> OH.... really lucked out on new cleaning ladies. They were ready to get at it dressed with knee pads miners lights, brought all their own equipment and supplies and were here almost 7 hours with two of them for the same money as the last gal. They started by washing sidelights and front door, washed down all cabinets. They are great. Now, maybe can work on the deep cleaning projects one at a time. YAY.


They sound like a wonderful find.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love all the Barbie doll clothes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad grands went to bed early. Love lovers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi KayeJo, isn't it cool when you discover things in family searching? It can get quite addictive once you start looking. Best of luck with it.


From me too... and for everyone else looking up their family tree information. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on lately - with tomorrow being friday i have been reading from the end inward. thinking o julie. mid80's today and very humid. i have been tired today, i was up for over six hours yesterday doing something or other. i think i overdid. my legs are so weak - i've been trying to build them up - don't think there is much muscle mass there. my breathing doesn't like me "running" around the apartment to long at a time. lol i think i am moving forward and then i's not sure. at least i am eating well and that helps. --- sam


I am so glad to hear that you are managing to eat better. Muscle takes quite a while to build up again so dont rush it and still take things gently. I know after my surgeries 7 years ago after being in hospital for a month I was as weak as a kitten, my poor little legs could hardly walk around. It took a couple of months really to get strength back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was warm, but beautiful here too.
> 
> Finished the doll's panties. Could be a tad larger, but overall I'm happy with them.


They look perfect, well done! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The kids went to bed at 9 & haven't heard a peep since.
> I finished my second "lovey"tonight, they are pretty easy.


I love them. So cute, was it a pattern online? Really cute. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My original birth certificate was black with white lettering --- yup..OLD


Mine is just your normal white with black lettering, but DH was born in India (his dad was a tea planter out there for 23 years) so his is a long, thin rectangle of brown paper and is written in hindustani with english sub-titles!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Turned out more hipsters than briefs, but are pliable enough that the little girls should be able to change the doll's clothes without help or frustration. Onto more clothes.
> 
> Here are the hat and skirt.


Very cute. You are getting through them quickly! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is my little onesie so far now to try to attach a tu tu . I'm going with Jeanette suggestion and picking up the stitches from the bottom purl row
> Still playing with labels ????
> The lovely sparkly yarn does not show up very well


That will be so cute Sonja. And I do like your little labels. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hard to type with a kitten draped over arm. Time to go to bed. The registered nurse has to come tomorrow for evaluation. Hope to make real progress on the quilt as well. I must be having sympathy pains for Margaret. Stomach has been off all week but I am going to ignore it for now.
> 
> OH.... really lucked out on new cleaning ladies. They were ready to get at it dressed with knee pads miners lights, brought all their own equipment and supplies and were here almost 7 hours with two of them for the same money as the last gal. They started by washing sidelights and front door, washed down all cabinets. They are great. Now, maybe can work on the deep cleaning projects one at a time. YAY.


Sounds like you scored really well with the cleaning ladies.... send them my way next please. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DD and I are going to Canton today. I really don't want to go as I have a lot of cleaning to do before the company comes on Monday. I hope I can get it all done without her help. My clutter ness is a huge contention between us. She's a little OCD, and I am so not! It will be hot, probably in the 90s, so hopefully we will not stay too long!

TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love them. So cute, was it a pattern online? Really cute. :sm24:


I think they're adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad there is no damage Margaret , you are right it's shocking what a virus can do . I hope it doesn't take to long for you to start feeling well again


Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


I hope the feeling better continues to full recovery. The sewing of the strips would be daunting to me even under the best of health!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tea Time anyone?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Eating well is the first step. It takes a good bit of time to regain muscle mass. The important thing is to keep at it. My Dr. told me that 10 minutes of being up and walking around , 3 times a day was enough. At first, it was pretty slow walking, but it got better. Once that was easy, I could pretty much get back to normal activity, but it takes awhile and doing it every day.


That shouldn't be hard to achieve for now. And hopefully soon I can up it. I want to get some exercise in so that as my appetite increases I can avoid regains the weight I lost! But won't try to lose for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hard to type with a kitten draped over arm. Time to go to bed. The registered nurse has to come tomorrow for evaluation. Hope to make real progress on the quilt as well. I must be having sympathy pains for Margaret. Stomach has been off all week but I am going to ignore it for now.
> 
> OH.... really lucked out on new cleaning ladies. They were ready to get at it dressed with knee pads miners lights, brought all their own equipment and supplies and were here almost 7 hours with two of them for the same money as the last gal. They started by washing sidelights and front door, washed down all cabinets. They are great. Now, maybe can work on the deep cleaning projects one at a time. YAY.


Now I'll tell you not to ignore it for too long.
Good that you like these new cleaners.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


Glad to hear you are starting to feel better and eating. Baby blanket sounds like a good plan. I crocheted one in strips and I did join them as I went along, as I couldnt have faced doing that all in one go. LOL. Good luck. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tea Time anyone?


Ooh yes please, I will opt for the afternoon tea thanks. :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so glad to know you are feeling a little better. Do so hope the healing continues. It is so difficult not to do too much when you start feeling a little better as when you know you've done too much it is already too late. :sm19: 

Darowil, what good news to see you feel the best in a long time. I know you have quite a ways to go but hoping the upward trend continues.

Waiting to see some news on Julie. Hope all went even better than expected. I know it is just 20 minutes after midnight, Saturday there, so way too early to hear anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


Glad to hear you are home and feeling a little better ,hope each day there is some improvement and you will be back to your old self soon. I think you might be organised for the first 2strips ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I think I might head to bed. Be sensible. 
Mind you David is not here. He dropped me off and hasn't been here since. And at Vicky's all day tomorrow helping Brett with some work on there place. Vicky has been telling Dad to look after me and then he arranges with Brett to spend the day there working on there house. How come he can find a full day on there place but rarely manages that here? Probably not worth saying anything but something seems wrong with him going there tomorrow. But I also see why they need something done-need somewhere to store stuff that is currently in the new baby's room. Wonder why Brett can't get his father to help? 
Hover he did drop into a supermarket and pick up dome things for me to eat. But it would be nice to have someone around the house other than to sleep.

If I am feeling up to it we will go to a brothers tomorrow night for a short while. His son is having a 21st and starting with just the family for a shared meal. Only about an hour so will try to go just for the meal and then leave when the party goers start arriving. David is coming so he will do the driving and Maryanne is cooking something for all of us. So I will just need to sit there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a little risque isn't it? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I do wear black pants but never any other clothes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great minds always ask the obvious question. --- sam



Fan said:


> ???? The mind boggles, if you don't wear any other clothes then black pants lol!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH is like that. I am going to have him ask Dr. about wearing ALL the time because, even though we bought pretty high end ones less than a year ago, his one ear has deteriorated quite a bit. My hearing is still fine, or it would be if DH spoke in a normal tone instead of quietly, into his throat as he is sitting in recliner. I wonder if, because he doesn't really hear himself well, it is affecting how he speaks as well.


It really does affect the way he speaks. Bob tends to say part of a sentence in a normal tone and then drop his voice almost to a whisper for the last part of the sentence. I've noticed just in the last 2 or 3 days since he has been wearing the aids more that his speech is much clearer and he doesn't drop his voice as much. The hearing aids really do make a difference.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks so good.


RookieRetiree said:


> It was warm, but beautiful here too.
> 
> Finished the doll's panties. Could be a tad larger, but overall I'm happy with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> ???? The mind boggles, if you don't wear any other clothes then black pants lol!!


 :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The kids went to bed at 9 & haven't heard a peep since.
> I finished my second "lovey"tonight, they are pretty easy.


They're really cute. Good job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Then I take it you are a semi-nudist???!!! Quite daring of you Bonnie only wearing pants!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I do wear black pants but never any other clothes


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so adorable!


Bonnie7591 said:


> The kids went to bed at 9 & haven't heard a peep since.
> I finished my second "lovey"tonight, they are pretty easy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute outfit.


RookieRetiree said:


> Turned out more hipsters than briefs, but are pliable enough that the little girls should be able to change the doll's clothes without help or frustration. Onto more clothes.
> 
> Here are the hat and skirt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH is like that. I am going to have him ask Dr. about wearing ALL the time because, even though we bought pretty high end ones less than a year ago, his one ear has deteriorated quite a bit. My hearing is still fine, or it would be if DH spoke in a normal tone instead of quietly, into his throat as he is sitting in recliner. I wonder if, because he doesn't really hear himself well, it is affecting how he speaks as well.


My DH used to say that I mumbled.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Keeping up with a house is a never ending job so one step at a time is the only way to go forward. I think the repair DH did on oven is no good, but will have to wait until he is out of town or something to schedule a repairman or I'll find Thanksgiving has me down to one oven! Wish I had done that in the first place because the part he replaced was not cheap. The sod work that he did in the front is looking much better now that it is starting to blend in to the other grass. It's always something.


I don't remember what happened with your oven but (and maybe you already did this ) did you check the fuse? Good that your yard is looking better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is looking so good. Will the tutu be the same color or something coordinating? 


Swedenme said:


> This is my little onesie so far now to try to attach a tu tu . I'm going with Jeanette suggestion and picking up the stitches from the bottom purl row
> Still playing with labels ????
> The lovely sparkly yarn does not show up very well


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The kids went to bed at 9 & haven't heard a peep since.
> I finished my second "lovey"tonight, they are pretty easy.


I really like those! Cute, and nicely done!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I saw that e-mail but haven't printed yet. I have done none... Might be a winter pick-up project.


I think I might just put it off until winter as well. I was going great guns for a while but have really slowed down on the knitting. There are so many projects I have to sew together---not one of my favourite jobs. Most of them are summer sweaters too and if I don't get at it, I won't be wearing them until next summer :sm14:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't remember what happened with your oven but (and maybe you already did this ) did you check the fuse? Good that your yard is looking better.


I just saw something where it was the outlet itself that was at issue....so many things to be checked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Turned out more hipsters than briefs, but are pliable enough that the little girls should be able to change the doll's clothes without help or frustration. Onto more clothes.
> 
> Here are the hat and skirt.


Very nice..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too and nice, clear colors as well, like aqua, peach.... Nothing muddy.


Can't do peach, or most yellows. They turn me not so pretty colors!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice..


I've started the bodysuit with a fingering weight yarn and it's going so much easier than the cotton crochet thread.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my little onesie so far now to try to attach a tu tu . I'm going with Jeanette suggestion and picking up the stitches from the bottom purl row
> Still playing with labels ????
> The lovely sparkly yarn does not show up very well


A tutu will look pretty on that onesie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hard to type with a kitten draped over arm. Time to go to bed. The registered nurse has to come tomorrow for evaluation. Hope to make real progress on the quilt as well. I must be having sympathy pains for Margaret. Stomach has been off all week but I am going to ignore it for now.
> 
> OH.... really lucked out on new cleaning ladies. They were ready to get at it dressed with knee pads miners lights, brought all their own equipment and supplies and were here almost 7 hours with two of them for the same money as the last gal. They started by washing sidelights and front door, washed down all cabinets. They are great. Now, maybe can work on the deep cleaning projects one at a time. YAY.


Sounds like your cleaning ladies are good workers. Once the hard cleaning is done, it so much easier to keep up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH is like that. I am going to have him ask Dr. about wearing ALL the time because, even though we bought pretty high end ones less than a year ago, his one ear has deteriorated quite a bit. My hearing is still fine, or it would be if DH spoke in a normal tone instead of quietly, into his throat as he is sitting in recliner. I wonder if, because he doesn't really hear himself well, it is affecting how he speaks as well.


Yes, not hearing himself well will definitely effect his speech. My oldest grandson is more than 95% deaf in both ears. He is supposed to wear aides in both ears but he forgets at times and grows so fast that they don't fit correctly. We quite often have to remind him to enunciate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can you request a copy of your mothers and fathers birth certificates and would their parents names be on those? Of course it would be a bit harder with your mothers but maybe on her marriage certificate/license? My grandparents marriage license had their places of residence, which was a great help, I found that on Family Search.


Good idea!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


So glad to hear that you are feeling a little better. An improved appetite should help you regain some energy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tea Time anyone?


This has reminded me that I am going to a High Tea on July 21 with some of the ladies here. Should be fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I do of late. DH only wore black suit (but it did have a second pair of pants that was grey) white shirt, black tie and a fleur-de-lis tie tac. God forbid he not be able to find that tie tac in the morning. He did eventually add some custom made french cuff shirts and branch out into some colored ties. One of his Dr.s told him that he could tell which patients were depressed by the amount of black they wore. Guess DH was VERY depressed and just never knew it!


I wore a LOT of black as a teenager and young adult. Still have the tendency at times.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can't do peach, or most yellows. They turn me not so pretty colors!


Several years ago, DDs and I went to one of those color swatch parties. After determining that all 3 of us were "winter" coloring, someone held an orange swatch up to my older daughter's face - she turned green!! It was horrible, she looked like she'd been sick for a long time. Needless to say, we all avoid oranges and yellows - jewel colors and black and white for us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, the weatherman on the just said that tonight we are to get down to only 1c !!! That is really cold for here even if it is winter. :sm06:


Hope you are staying warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hard to type with a kitten draped over arm. Time to go to bed. The registered nurse has to come tomorrow for evaluation. Hope to make real progress on the quilt as well. I must be having sympathy pains for Margaret. Stomach has been off all week but I am going to ignore it for now.
> 
> OH.... really lucked out on new cleaning ladies. They were ready to get at it dressed with knee pads miners lights, brought all their own equipment and supplies and were here almost 7 hours with two of them for the same money as the last gal. They started by washing sidelights and front door, washed down all cabinets. They are great. Now, maybe can work on the deep cleaning projects one at a time. YAY.


That's wonderful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the feeling better continues to full recovery. The sewing of the strips would be daunting to me even under the best of health!


I'll repeat that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


I am so glad you are home and feeling better! Prayers it stays that way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw something where it was the outlet itself that was at issue....so many things to be checked.


Thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> It really does affect the way he speaks. Bob tends to say part of a sentence in a normal tone and then drop his voice almost to a whisper for the last part of the sentence. I've noticed just in the last 2 or 3 days since he has been wearing the aids more that his speech is much clearer and he doesn't drop his voice as much. The hearing aids really do make a difference.


They do make a difference. I can tell whether he's got his on by the way he speaks, and I have to ask him to repeat himself when he hasn't. And there's nothing wrong with my hearing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, your onesie is looking good!

The doll clothes came out great, too, Jeanette.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Several years ago, DDs and I went to one of those color swatch parties. After determining that all 3 of us were "winter" coloring, someone held an orange swatch up to my older daughter's face - she turned green!! It was horrible, she looked like she'd been sick for a long time. Needless to say, we all avoid oranges and yellows - jewel colors and black and white for us!


I'm the same. Jewel tones suit me better than pale colours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can't do peach, or most yellows. They turn me not so pretty colors!


I can't do those either, nor salmon. I look deathly ill!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Several years ago, DDs and I went to one of those color swatch parties. After determining that all 3 of us were "winter" coloring, someone held an orange swatch up to my older daughter's face - she turned green!! It was horrible, she looked like she'd been sick for a long time. Needless to say, we all avoid oranges and yellows - jewel colors and black and white for us!


I'm a winter too. I used to do those parties.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope you are feeling stronger, Sam. 

Anxious to hear how things went for Julie.

Hugs and blessings for all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is looking so good. Will the tutu be the same color or something coordinating?


Thank you Gwen. I've done it the same colour just finishing it off now , more of a ruffle than a tu tu but I didn't know how long to do it and I didn't want it to turn into a skirt . Will see what it looks like when I cast off


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> This has reminded me that I am going to a High Tea on July 21 with some of the ladies here. Should be fun.


Fantastic!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Going to hide out at sangha today, and every day, while renovation proceeds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cool. Mom had her grandparent's marriage certificate framed. It was very ornate from the church and made lovely picture. It was the original, as was the fancy birth certificate of Dad's. Some people hang on the everything!


I just found our marriage certificate from the church a couple of months ago. I thought it was in a box of important papers but apparently not????Not sure how it ended up floating around the desk drawer????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Going to hide out at sangha today, and every day, while renovation proceeds.


Good idea


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thought this quite pretty.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/homed/decor/91411776/diy-woollen-wall-hanging?cid=edm:stuff:home&bid=212042913


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.iowaunsolvedmurders.com/the-murders/last-accounts-murder-of-henry-nurre-1890/
> 
> I gave a very interesting family history. I had to make a chart of the people: Too many Henrys and Elizabeths then and still popular in the family. We have several theories that differ from this account and hope to do a family version of Clue at a reunion someday.
> 
> ...


That's quite the interesting story.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got my original birth certicate its looking quite old not at all like me ????


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think if I ever got serious and looked into it I could find out more about my dad's side , I have enough skeletons coming out of the closet in the family I have now ,( just found out the name of one of my sister's and oldest brother s father a few weeks back ) without looking for skeletons in the past


LOL!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my little onesie so far now to try to attach a tu tu . I'm going with Jeanette suggestion and picking up the stitches from the bottom purl row
> Still playing with labels ????
> The lovely sparkly yarn does not show up very well


Cute, like always


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hard to type with a kitten draped over arm. Time to go to bed. The registered nurse has to come tomorrow for evaluation. Hope to make real progress on the quilt as well. I must be having sympathy pains for Margaret. Stomach has been off all week but I am going to ignore it for now.
> 
> OH.... really lucked out on new cleaning ladies. They were ready to get at it dressed with knee pads miners lights, brought all their own equipment and supplies and were here almost 7 hours with two of them for the same money as the last gal. They started by washing sidelights and front door, washed down all cabinets. They are great. Now, maybe can work on the deep cleaning projects one at a time. YAY.


Good they are so eager to do a good job. Bet they get lots of work

Hope your stomach is better soon & you get a good report from the nurse


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love all the Barbie doll clothes.


Those were Jeanette's & yes, very cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love them. So cute, was it a pattern online? Really cute. :sm24:


Yes, I forgot to answer Sonja, it is the Rainbow one.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-loveys-set-1


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a little risque isn't it? --- sam


You were supposed to read what I meant, not what I said????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think I might just put it off until winter as well. I was going great guns for a while but have really slowed down on the knitting. There are so many projects I have to sew together---not one of my favourite jobs. Most of them are summer sweaters too and if I don't get at it, I won't be wearing them until next summer :sm14:


You better get them sewn up. The lady I bought all the yarn from last week told me her mom had left boxes of things that were all knitted but not put together & she didn't know what she was going to do with all of it. I don't like putting things together or doing the ends so don't let myself start a new project until that's done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was just too tempting bonnie - no harm intended, --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> You were supposed to read what I meant, not what I said????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was just too tempting bonnie - no harm intended, --- sam


none taken???? No worries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I better get moving, GKs are in front of the boob tube so I better get them doing something more constructive. Can't kick them outside to play as it was raining an hour ago. Seems we've had a little shower every day but I'm sure when we go away the tap will turn off & everything will burn up when I'm not here to water????That damn Murphy again ???? The boys will do it for me but it takes so long to do it properly that it will get a "lick & a promise"????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. I just did not realize that noise and invasion of two men would bring on PTSD from abusive 1st marriage. I'm taking care of it now so it should stop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cool. Mom had her grandparent's marriage certificate framed. It was very ornate from the church and made lovely picture. It was the original, as was the fancy birth certificate of Dad's. Some people hang on the everything!


I have a really pretty marriage certificate from the New Braunfels courthouse, but it's in the file box in the basement, don't plan on framing it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Turned out more hipsters than briefs, but are pliable enough that the little girls should be able to change the doll's clothes without help or frustration. Onto more clothes.
> 
> Here are the hat and skirt.


Those are cute too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.iowaunsolvedmurders.com/the-murders/last-accounts-murder-of-henry-nurre-1890/
> 
> I gave a very interesting family history. I had to make a chart of the people: Too many Henrys and Elizabeths then and still popular in the family. We have several theories that differ from this account and hope to do a family version of Clue at a reunion someday.
> 
> ...


Now that was interesting reading, was reading it to David over the phone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now that was interesting reading, was reading it to David over the phone.


It's interesting, for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


That's really good that you are home and feeling better and wanting to eat. Hopefully you are on the road to recovery. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Then I take it you are a semi-nudist???!!! Quite daring of you Bonnie only wearing pants!
> 
> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


And even worse over here as pants are just knickers, not even trousers! Oo la la! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think I might just put it off until winter as well. I was going great guns for a while but have really slowed down on the knitting. There are so many projects I have to sew together---not one of my favourite jobs. Most of them are summer sweaters too and if I don't get at it, I won't be wearing them until next summer :sm14:


I hate to admit it, but I have literally dozens of baby jackets waiting to be sewn up or/and have buttons sewn on. Wish I knew someone who liked doing the making up, I just enjoy the knitting. One of these days I need to force myself to finish them and get them donated. :sm12:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can't do peach, or most yellows. They turn me not so pretty colors!


My gran (who hasn't been mentioned for a while!) always wore a hat if she was leaving the house and going with her to buy one was an experience.....she would have half the shop out before she picked one and would say things like, "Oh no, too much like the colour of my face".......this was said for anything from beige to purple! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can't do those either, nor salmon. I look deathly ill!


Me too! I need blues, reds and I can wear black, but yellows, browns, yellowish greens and orange are dreadful on me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I just did not realize that noise and invasion of two men would bring on PTSD from abusive 1st marriage. I'm taking care of it now so it should stop.


Glad you realised what was happening and have taken steps to mitigate it. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite the interesting story.


It sure is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You better get them sewn up. The lady I bought all the yarn from last week told me her mom had left boxes of things that were all knitted but not put together & she didn't know what she was going to do with all of it. I don't like putting things together or doing the ends so don't let myself start a new project until that's done.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have literally dozens of baby jackets waiting to be sewn up or/and have buttons sewn on. Wish I knew someone who liked doing the making up, I just enjoy the knitting. One of these days I need to force myself to finish them and get them donated. :sm12:


I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling that way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great excitement here as there was an item on the news about this being the busiest day of the year for flights and they showed the air traffic control control-room.....and there was DS#2! He's the one on the left in the red shirt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> And even worse over here as pants are just knickers, not even trousers! Oo la la! :sm09:


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And even worse over here as pants are just knickers, not even trousers! Oo la la! :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my little onesie so far now to try to attach a tu tu . I'm going with Jeanette suggestion and picking up the stitches from the bottom purl row
> Still playing with labels ????
> The lovely sparkly yarn does not show up very well


That's adorable, I love it as it is but a tutu will make it even more adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, the weatherman on the just said that tonight we are to get down to only 1c !!! That is really cold for here even if it is winter. :sm06:


 :sm06: That is cold for you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great excitement here as there was an item on the news about this being the busiest day of the year for flights and they showed the air traffic control control-room.....and there was DS#2! He's the one on the left in the red shirt.


First day of summer vacation? Here it's usually Christmas that's the busy time. Neil will be having a stressful day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hard to type with a kitten draped over arm. Time to go to bed. The registered nurse has to come tomorrow for evaluation. Hope to make real progress on the quilt as well. I must be having sympathy pains for Margaret. Stomach has been off all week but I am going to ignore it for now.
> 
> OH.... really lucked out on new cleaning ladies. They were ready to get at it dressed with knee pads miners lights, brought all their own equipment and supplies and were here almost 7 hours with two of them for the same money as the last gal. They started by washing sidelights and front door, washed down all cabinets. They are great. Now, maybe can work on the deep cleaning projects one at a time. YAY.


They do make life interesting. lol
Great on the cleaning ladies. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mine is just your normal white with black lettering, but DH was born in India (his dad was a tea planter out there for 23 years) so his is a long, thin rectangle of brown paper and is written in hindustani with english sub-titles!


Now that sounds like a rather interesting life.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> First day of summer vacation? Here it's usually Christmas that's the busy time. Neil will be having a stressful day.


And the thing is they filmed it a few days ago as they are not allowed to be in filmimg if it is really busy. Neil said it was a really quiet time and they were told to "look busy"!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


Wonderful that you are feeling better, I hope that you continue on that path. Buying yarn is always a good lift for the spirits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tea Time anyone?


I love that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I just did not realize that noise and invasion of two men would bring on PTSD from abusive 1st marriage. I'm taking care of it now so it should stop.


I'm sorry to hear that is the cause. Sending hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran (who hasn't been mentioned for a while!) always wore a hat if she was leaving the house and going with her to buy one was an experience.....she would have half the shop out before she picked one and would say things like, "Oh no, too much like the colour of my face".......this was said for anything from beige to purple! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm09:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Great excitement here as there was an item on the news about this being the busiest day of the year for flights and they showed the air traffic control control-room.....and there was DS#2! He's the one on the left in the red shirt.


Woo Hoo and how proud you must feel. Very stressful job, or so I've heard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great excitement here as there was an item on the news about this being the busiest day of the year for flights and they showed the air traffic control control-room.....and there was DS#2! He's the one on the left in the red shirt.


Cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I think I might head to bed. Be sensible.
> Mind you David is not here. He dropped me off and hasn't been here since. And at Vicky's all day tomorrow helping Brett with some work on there place. Vicky has been telling Dad to look after me and then he arranges with Brett to spend the day there working on there house. How come he can find a full day on there place but rarely manages that here? Probably not worth saying anything but something seems wrong with him going there tomorrow. But I also see why they need something done-need somewhere to store stuff that is currently in the new baby's room. Wonder why Brett can't get his father to help?
> Hover he did drop into a supermarket and pick up dome things for me to eat. But it would be nice to have someone around the house other than to sleep.
> 
> If I am feeling up to it we will go to a brothers tomorrow night for a short while. His son is having a 21st and starting with just the family for a shared meal. Only about an hour so will try to go just for the meal and then leave when the party goers start arriving. David is coming so he will do the driving and Maryanne is cooking something for all of us. So I will just need to sit there.


I agree with you, it would be nice if her were spending a bit of time at home with you, but he probable hasn't even thought about the fact that you would like some company. 
A evening at your brothers would be nice, but only if you feel up to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great excitement here as there was an item on the news about this being the busiest day of the year for flights and they showed the air traffic control control-room.....and there was DS#2! He's the one on the left in the red shirt.


Great to be recognized for their hard and sometimes tough work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> And the thing is they filmed it a few days ago as they are not allowed to be in filmimg if it is really busy. Neil said it was a really quiet time and they were told to "look busy"!


Fake news!?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I will possibly get a text message from Julie today if she is able to let me know which ward she is in. I will call the hospital later and ask about her if they will tell me, not being family member. 
I plan to visit her tomorrow and will let you all know how she is. 

Rookie that family story is amazing, would almost be a movie plot! 
Sonja love the little onesie gorgeous yarn you used.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's adorable, I love it as it is but a tutu will make it even more adorable.


I've finished , and I'm quite happy with it . I think if I knit it again I'll knit the tu tu part a little longer
I'll take a picture in the morning


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. I will possibly get a text message from Julie today if she is able to let me know which ward she is in. I will call the hospital later and ask about her if they will tell me, not being family member.
> I plan to visit her tomorrow and will let you all know how she is.
> 
> Rookie that family story is amazing, would almost be a movie plot!
> Sonja love the little onesie gorgeous yarn you used.


I'm looking forward to an update on Julie - hope it's a good one.

The family story is pretty interesting - my youngest brother lived in Clinton, IA for sometime and did a lot of local snooping and heard all kinds of gossip. That's why we think we should have a game of "Clue" and act out the differing theories. My personal belief is that he was murdered by someone in his wife's family (different mother than my bloodline) killed him and did the robbery to cover it up. It will probably be unsolved forever as his widow, son-in-law, daughter and other family members never changed their stories.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've finished , and I'm quite happy with it . I think if I knit it again I'll knit the tu tu part a little longer
> I'll take a picture in the morning


I'm eager to see it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fake news!?


 :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> :sm09:


I laugh every time I hear Trump use those words knowing that he had his own "reality" show for so many years. My nephew who is an Executive Producer for many reality shows (not the Apprentice, though) has told us how they get the reaction they want in the shooting and that the story is put together in editing (he started in editing). Trump know alot about faking it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

As I've mentioned before, I sometimes use patterns as just guidelines. Using the American Girl bodysuit pattern, I posted this week, I made the following adjustments/changes:

Started with 10 stitches on 2 DPNs using the Turkish cast on as I would for toe up socks. I left one set of stitches on the needle with point protectors and proceeded on the other one knitting straight for about 1/2" rather than start increasing right away. I then increased on the right side only for awhile and then on both sides until I got to 38 stitches. I cut the yarn and returned to the other needle and did the same thing until I reached 44 stitches. I then joined in the round and slipped on stitch over at each join to secure it more. I'm left with 38 stitches for the front piece and then 42 for the back. I'm using a dk weight yarn and size US 3 needles and it's looking very promsing. This is going to be a swimsuit once I put some flowers on it. That, a sun hat, beach cover up, sandals and towel and she's ready for the beach. I'm having fun with these little projects.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I've just been talking to Julie, she's doing extremely well and got through without any adverse side affects yay!! Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just been talking to Julie, she's doing extremely well and got through without any adverse side affects yay!! Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.


Happy dancing! Yaaaay!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is everyone waiting for me to begin the new ktp?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> is everyone waiting for me to begin the new ktp?


Yes, or have I got it wrong? I can start if you want Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

give me a minite



KateB said:


> Yes, or have I got it wrong? I can start if you want Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> give me a minite


Take as long as you like, I was beginning to get worried that something was wrong.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479546-1.html#11012757


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just been talking to Julie, she's doing extremely well and got through without any adverse side affects yay!! Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.


That is good news


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479546-1.html#11012757


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just been talking to Julie, she's doing extremely well and got through without any adverse side affects yay!! Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.


Excellent news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you, me too! Much better today. Fun for Neil!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just been talking to Julie, she's doing extremely well and got through without any adverse side affects yay!! Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.


Yeah, so good to hear, thanks Fan.

We all wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran (who hasn't been mentioned for a while!) always wore a hat if she was leaving the house and going with her to buy one was an experience.....she would have half the shop out before she picked one and would say things like, "Oh no, too much like the colour of my face".......this was said for anything from beige to purple! :sm16: :sm09:


LOL! Life with your Gran had to be a very interesting and never boring one. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great excitement here as there was an item on the news about this being the busiest day of the year for flights and they showed the air traffic control control-room.....and there was DS#2! He's the one on the left in the red shirt.


Oh what fun to see him on the tv. :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Woo Hoo and how proud you must feel. Very stressful job, or so I've heard.


Yes, I've heard that too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Fan! I am so glad to know that the surgery was successful and that she is doing well.

On to the new TP!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great excitement here as there was an item on the news about this being the busiest day of the year for flights and they showed the air traffic control control-room.....and there was DS#2! He's the one on the left in the red shirt.


I'm sure you feel so proud of him and to have a picture of him at work is special. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just been talking to Julie, she's doing extremely well and got through without any adverse side affects yay!! Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.


YAY!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for letting us know, so glad she's doing well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. I will possibly get a text message from Julie today if she is able to let me know which ward she is in. I will call the hospital later and ask about her if they will tell me, not being family member.
> I plan to visit her tomorrow and will let you all know how she is.
> 
> Rookie that family story is amazing, would almost be a movie plot!
> Sonja love the little onesie gorgeous yarn you used.


Since Julie doesn't have family close by, I would hope that close friends would be able to ask about her well being - at least, I hope so. We're all anxiously waiting to hear how she is. It's great that you are close to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just been talking to Julie, she's doing extremely well and got through without any adverse side affects yay!! Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.


Oh that is good news. Thanks Fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They do make a difference. I can tell whether he's got his on by the way he speaks, and I have to ask him to repeat himself when he hasn't. And there's nothing wrong with my hearing.


I went to get my ears checked once becuase I spent so much time telling David he was mumbling. Decided before I kept that up I should check it wasn't me. It wasn't. Should see whether his mumbling is related to when he has his hearing aids in. When I went back for a check up the first thing the lady said was is your husband still mumbling? And it was still David 3 years later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And even worse over here as pants are just knickers, not even trousers! Oo la la! :sm09:


Same here. Might get a little cold in winter dressed like that I would suspect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree with you, it would be nice if her were spending a bit of time at home with you, but he probable hasn't even thought about the fact that you would like some company.
> A evening at your brothers would be nice, but only if you feel up to it.


Vicky rang to see how I was and to say she had planned to come over for a while with Elizabeth but one little girl has a temperature and so she will see how E is later in the day.
Not feeling as bright as yesterday but a lot better than a week ago.And I am about to go and find something to eat again as I am feeling hungry!
Weighed myself this morning. In the week I was in hospital I lost 1.5kgs, over 3 pounds. That was 6 kgs in June (around 13 pounds).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just been talking to Julie, she's doing extremely well and got through without any adverse side affects yay!! Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.


Wonderful news.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonderful news.


It is and I hope too that you're on the mend as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky rang to see how I was and to say she had planned to come over for a while with Elizabeth but one little girl has a temperature and so she will see how E is later in the day.
> Not feeling as bright as yesterday but a lot better than a week ago.And I am about to go and find something to eat again as I am feeling hungry!
> Weighed myself this morning. In the week I was in hospital I lost 1.5kgs, over 3 pounds. That was 6 kgs in June (around 13 pounds).


Feeling poorly is not good, but at least you have an appetite. Hope David caters to you this weekend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I forgot to answer Sonja, it is the Rainbow one.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-loveys-set-1


Thanks :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I just did not realize that noise and invasion of two men would bring on PTSD from abusive 1st marriage. I'm taking care of it now so it should stop.


Oh sorry to hear that. Stay strong and hope you manage to calm yourself ok.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My original birth certificate was black with white lettering --- yup..OLD


Mine too! Just ran across it the other day. It should be in home safe box.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> DD and I are going to Canton today. I really don't want to go as I have a lot of cleaning to do before the company comes on Monday. I hope I can get it all done without her help. My clutter ness is a huge contention between us. She's a little OCD, and I am so not! It will be hot, probably in the 90s, so hopefully we will not stay too long!
> 
> TTYL


First Monday and all that. We are thinking of going over week-end and will definitely hit the Richardson Farmer's Market tomorrow. We haven't been to either in awhile.

Have fun with the boys. 10 days is quite a long visit and would wear me out for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took just the right amount of time to get all the tests done. I'm feeling better today than for a long time. And eaten more than for a month so that is hopeful. Main issue today was no energy and my brain didn't want to work. But if my appetite is back that should improve as should getting more mobile again. And I'm home as well- via Lincraft so I buy some yarn! Have an easy baby blanket I want to do for the new one so figured while i am sitting around doing very little was a good time to start it as it doesn't need much thinking. Unfortunately it is done in strips which are sewn together. But thought i might be organised and sew them together as I finish them. So will I be organised or just think of doing so?


Given that the sewing is mindless, do it as you go or it will end up being a UFO! Besides, I would end up misplacing half the strips with foggy brain.

Do take it easy... but glad you are able to eat in more comfort.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now I'll tell you not to ignore it for too long.
> Good that you like these new cleaners.


Mine is more a matter of eating in chair instead of at table and a few things not setting well. I will definitely talk to Dr. in mid-July about the occasional pain in the area where the abscess was though. I'm not having any pain at incision, but don't like the other as I am not wanting ANY remaining mesh hanging about or a repeat of the MRSA. He assured me he got it all, but I need to hear it again and why or if the abscess might still exist.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I think I might head to bed. Be sensible.
> Mind you David is not here. He dropped me off and hasn't been here since. And at Vicky's all day tomorrow helping Brett with some work on there place. Vicky has been telling Dad to look after me and then he arranges with Brett to spend the day there working on there house. How come he can find a full day on there place but rarely manages that here? Probably not worth saying anything but something seems wrong with him going there tomorrow. But I also see why they need something done-need somewhere to store stuff that is currently in the new baby's room. Wonder why Brett can't get his father to help?
> Hover he did drop into a supermarket and pick up dome things for me to eat. But it would be nice to have someone around the house other than to sleep.
> 
> If I am feeling up to it we will go to a brothers tomorrow night for a short while. His son is having a 21st and starting with just the family for a shared meal. Only about an hour so will try to go just for the meal and then leave when the party goers start arriving. David is coming so he will do the driving and Maryanne is cooking something for all of us. So I will just need to sit there.


I now exactly how you feel. DH dropped me off and then went to the aftermath of a funeral. I had said it was OK, but didn't really want him staying ALL evening. It is one of the reasons I had origially arranged to go to re-hab instead so that there would be someone around when I needed them. Any hospital stay makes us feel a little vulnerable for a bit, even if our head knows we are OK. (DH did thoughtfully bring me a very greasy hamburger and fries several hours later.... not the best for a stomach just out of surgery.)

The shoemaker's kids are usually barefoot! DH always has time to do a project for someone else, but mine seem to fall to the bottom of the list. Your remodel really does need to come to an end. I would maybe tell him that you will continue to be ill when you can't easily prepare healthy meals in a FINISHED kitchen!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH used to say that I mumbled.


Mine too and insisted I go with him and have ears tested. Well, I don't hear that anymore, as the Dr. showed me his results and then showed DH that mine were just fine!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't remember what happened with your oven but (and maybe you already did this ) did you check the fuse? Good that your yard is looking better.


There was an error code and DH went to local guru who looked it up and told him a certain part needed replacing. He did that, but I still don't think it is working correctly. The fuse is OK because the bottom oven is not faulty.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can't do peach, or most yellows. They turn me not so pretty colors!


I look naked in peach, but love it and have a room painted that color and did have a beautiful dress that color for DD's wedding and made sure to have a pretty good tan to go with it. There is one rather intense sun yellow I can wear, but look pretty jaundiced in most and have always not looked good in yellow or grey.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just found our marriage certificate from the church a couple of months ago. I thought it was in a box of important papers but apparently not????Not sure how it ended up floating around the desk drawer????


I actually had DD send away for ours as I don't ever remember getting a copy. (We had a weight loss contest and the person who lost the least each week had to do something for the person that lost the most so that was my request!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a really pretty marriage certificate from the New Braunfels courthouse, but it's in the file box in the basement, don't plan on framing it. lol


Love NB and that is where we had condo... but i repeat myself. You could always have print made.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great excitement here as there was an item on the news about this being the busiest day of the year for flights and they showed the air traffic control control-room.....and there was DS#2! He's the one on the left in the red shirt.


Cool.... Our busiest flight time is Thanksgiving week-end in Nov. Why is this the busiest there?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I laugh every time I hear Trump use those words knowing that he had his own "reality" show for so many years. My nephew who is an Executive Producer for many reality shows (not the Apprentice, though) has told us how they get the reaction they want in the shooting and that the story is put together in editing (he started in editing). Trump know alot about faking it.


Yes, yes he does!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I now exactly how you feel. DH dropped me off and then went to the aftermath of a funeral. I had said it was OK, but didn't really want him staying ALL evening. It is one of the reasons I had origially arranged to go to re-hab instead so that there would be someone around when I needed them. Any hospital stay makes us feel a little vulnerable for a bit, even if our head knows we are OK. (DH did thoughtfully bring me a very greasy hamburger and fries several hours later.... not the best for a stomach just out of surgery.)
> 
> The shoemaker's kids are usually barefoot! DH always has time to do a project for someone else, but mine seem to fall to the bottom of the list. Your remodel really does need to come to an end. I would maybe tell him that you will continue to be ill when you can't easily prepare healthy meals in a FINISHED kitchen!


I think very little will get done now for about a month (I was going to a couple but then realised that August is next month) when He takes most of his Long Service Leave so has close to 3 months off on full pay. Plans to get most of his study out the way and the house in that time. Of course he won't get as much house done as he expects but maybe I really will have my kitchen by Christmas. But won't get too hopeful about it.
Talking of which he din't get as far with Brett's place as expected so will back there tomorrow as well. And returning to full-time work so he can get everything caught up before he goes on leave.


----------

